# BC Thread Tracker!!



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 30, 2009)

Since this seems to be the season of the Big Chop especially this month I think a support/tracker thread is cool  

No rules necessarily just start off by stating your BC date and any other information (Hair type, how long you transitioned, products that works, maybe a picture) etc..... 

ANY AND EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO JOIN!!!!

Also check maybe every 3 months with progress and updates on your hair!!!!!

HHG Ladies!!


----------



## trey21 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I would like in...It would be great to share this journey!

I did the BC on 21 July after a 8 1/2 month transition

I'm still playing with products...right now I co-wash with suave coconut and then use giovanni direct leave in and then top it off with some coconut oil.  I have a bunch of stuff I want to try, just trying to do one thing at a time.

If I had to guess hair type, I would say 4A/B

Latest pic is my sig


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Checking in! 
*
Big Cut Date: *July 28 2009
*How many weeks/months post: *7 months (last relaxer in December's end)
*Hair type:* Guessing 4a. 
*Pictures: (Naked)










*
*Pictures: (with home made curly pudding)*


----------



## natural_one (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

My BC is scheduled for Aug 15!!! Cant wait! My last relaxer was Jan so about 8 months or so..

My hair type is a mix of 3C/4a.. 

Products: Well I am planning trying KCC as soon as I can get ahold of a sample! I bought a sample of Miss jessie and it didnt do anything for me and my hair was hard afterwards. I started co washing a while ago and my hair loved, so it definitely something i am going to keep doing. As soon as I get my hair cut I will post pics.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

well duh maybe i should provide some info lol

BC date: July 15
Transition time: 43 weeks so i guess almost 10 months
Hair type: Have no clue helpppp lol
Products: water and playing around with things but im wigging it up for now so as long as i water it and moisturize it im ok

A few pics:


----------



## Neith (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

BC date: June 28th - Just a few days early 

Transition time: 12 months

Hair type: 4a

Products: Coconut Oil, Nature's Gate Conditioners, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner, Castor Oil, Evoo, Giovanni Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor, VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioners, VO5 Kiwi Lime Shampoo, Avalon Organics Biotin Shampoo 

Pics:


















I wish I had pictures from today.  It was my best hair day as a natural thanks to the denman 
​


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Neith said:


> BC date: June 28th - Just a few days early
> *
> Transition time: 12 weeks*


12 weeks? This is THREE MONTHS of hair growth since your last relaxer?


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

BC date: July 28th, 2009
Transition time: almost 6 months, about 1 week shy of 6 months
Hair type: Not to sure, but thinking 3c/4a, mostly 4a but 3 c around the crown??
Products: I want to start using natural products and more homemade products.  I have bought an assortment of butters (shea, cocoa, mango, avocado, kokum...) want to see what my hair likes, and a bunch of oils too. going to experiment.   I also want to try some sort of curly pudding...most likely KCC because they use more natural ingredients


----------



## Neith (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> 12 weeks? This is THREE MONTHS of hair growth since your last relaxer?



Oh my gosh.  No!  My bad 

12 months!

I wish it was 12 weeks of growth!


----------



## Mook's hair (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Wow! Great hair.
Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Neith said:


> Oh my gosh.  No!  My bad
> 
> 12 months!
> 
> I wish it was 12 weeks of growth!


I was about to feel awfully bad about bigging up my 7 month TWA, thinking I had SOoO much and then seeing "12 weeks" xD. LOL. Your hair looks great. I can't wait to see it in 3 months time!! Come on ladies who bc this month! Don't make me hunt you down!


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

^^^Haha...thats funny because I thought the same thing and started counting on my fingers like dayum I most of been doing something wrong...lol!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Another recent BCer checking in...

*BC date*: July 28
*Transition time*: 7 months
*Hair type*: I'd say I'm a 4a
*Products*: So far I'm absolutely loving Suave Naturals Coconut conditioner, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner, TIGI Moisture Maniac conditioner, Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Lotion, and vegetable glycerin

Most recent picture in my siggy


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

BC date: July 30
Transition time: 9 months (Last Relaxer was on Oct. 11, 2008)
Hair type: 3c/4a
Products: I'm still experimenting with my newly natural texture. Im so excited I didnt realize that my natural hair was so soft and coily! My mom was surprised also

I dunno if im comfortable wearing my hair out yet cuz I look like a cubby faced lil boy. So I have my hair in cornrows at the moment and Im sportin a lacefront wig.

I'm about to go search the forum for tips/ ideas/ product suggestions/ inspiration/ etc for naturals

ETA: I'll come back and update this thread with better pics once I wash my hair again.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

This was my second time bc

BC date: July 18
Transition time: 1 months 2 weeks
Hair type: 4a
Products:  shescentit deep con, hair butter
hairveda: 24-7 con, amla shampoo
ors olive oil lotion


----------



## Chicagodiva (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Checking in!

BC date: July 2, 2009
Transition time: 1 year
Hair type: I'm guessing 4b mostly/4a
Products: stil figuring this out but always castor oil


----------



## KizzieNapps (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Great idea!! Now I can see them all in one thread!!


----------



## MonPetite (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Date: BC June 28 (Can I still count? I hope so!)
Transition time: 3 Months. Yes. Three.
Hair type: Loose 4a
Products: Have you seen my siggie? LOL. Currently, however, I'm playing with the Yes to Cucumbers hair line.
*No pics, yet, I'm waiting until I get my uber webcam sometime this month


----------



## nikz24 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Another BC'er checking. I bc'd at the end of june and I only transitioned for a few weeks. I cowash daily with suave, VO5, NTM, Aubreys and Giovanni. I dc 2- 3x a week. My hair type is natural.(have no idea what is is yet). My starting pic is my siggy.


----------



## Morenita (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Checking in! 

B/C Date: July 27th, 2009
Transitioned for 16 months
Hair Type: 3c w/a patch of 4a I think...
Products: So far, the same products that I was using before are working fine since becoming completely natural. I'm a PJ so I'll just list a few  

_Oyin Honey Wash
Oyin Whipped Pudding
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Curls Whipped Cream (for ponytails)
Curls Cleansing Cream
DevaCurl One Condition
Giovanni Direct Leave-In
Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner
Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo
Neutrogena No Residue Shampoo (for clarifying)
Fantasia IC Gel (for ponytails)
Curl Junkie Banana & Hibiscus Deep Treatment_

Dry Hair (Still have relaxed ends in the top)





Straight Hair







SexySin985 said:


> BC date: July 30
> Transition time: 9 months (Last Relaxer was on Oct. 11, 2008)
> Hair type: 3c/4a
> Products: I'm still experimenting with my newly natural texture. Im so excited I didnt realize that my natural hair was so soft and coily! My mom was surprised also
> ...



Haha, don't worry. I have no idea what the heck I'm doing either. We can all learn together  I haven't worn my hair out in public yet either. I guess I'm just being         shy/self-conscious.


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> BC date: July 30
> Transition time: 9 months (Last Relaxer was on Oct. 11, 2008)
> Hair type: 3c/4a
> Products: I'm still experimenting with my newly natural texture. Im so excited I didnt realize that my natural hair was so soft and coily! My mom was surprised also
> ...


 
Congrats on your BC lady! I can't wait to see pics!



Morenita said:


> Checking in!
> 
> B/C Date: July 27th, 2009
> Transitioned for 16 months
> ...


 
Your hair is so gorgeous!


----------



## Morenita (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

^


----------



## jasmineleann (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

BC: July 13, 2009
Transition Time: 11 months
Hair Type: 3C/4A
Products: Herbel Essences Totally Twisted and Hello Hydration, Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries, Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea Butter and Mango, IC Fantasia Aloe Vera Gel


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

WOOOOHOOOO!!! To all the BCers!!



LittleGoldenLamb said:


> Date: BC June 28 (Can I still count? I hope so!)
> Transition time: 3 Months. Yes. Three.
> Hair type: Loose 4a
> Products: Have you seen my siggie? LOL. Currently, however, I'm playing with the Yes to Cucumbers hair line.
> *No pics, yet, I'm waiting until I get my uber webcam sometime this month




yes you are more than welcomed!!!


----------



## trey21 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

What have you all been doing with your hair since the BC?

Have you been wearing it out?

If you rocked it, what type of responses and comments did you receive?

The first day after I went to work in a wig because it needed to be evened up but after that I wore it out.  Most folk were very receptive but I can sense some people giving me the side eye trying to figure out what in the world did I do.  

I have actually felt very confident with it and I love it...still trying to come up with style ideas...please share yours as well.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

You ladies look great. BUMP!


----------



## robot. (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I'm in!

I'm keeping a blog to track my progress too, but I'll always check in here!


----------



## honeisos (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

How did i miss this thread !  its a good one   congrats to all you lovely BC'rs !   i know you will really enjoy your new found crown .  go naturals !


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

well duh maybe i should provide some info lol

BC date: 3/25/09
Transition time: 2 months
Hair type: 3c/4a
Products: MTG (for growth), Organixs conditioner, shea butter, 
ACV rinses.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



trey21 said:


> What have you all been doing with your hair since the BC?
> 
> Have you been wearing it out?
> 
> ...



girl im with u i have no idea how to rock it..i have been wigged up!!!!! i dont think it looks right in a slicked back puff...so i think imma wig it out until i get some length and just moisturize everyday!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



trey21 said:


> What have you all been doing with your hair since the BC?
> 
> Have you been wearing it out?
> 
> ...



I've only worn mine out! Well received, it "suits" me, though most are shocked at the length I sacrificed haha.

I've done since my BC:
The double banded middle part in the middle puff (pulled the hose way too tight, learned my lesson!)






Flat twist puff:




another angle:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tri parted puff...also cute in two parted.





I hope to find more styles to do. :3 It's short but workable. remember to not tie it up tight!! Flat twist puff is a good free form style. No tie ups needed, no tension.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

^^Those are really cute styles. I'm in here for inspiration.  I didn't bc this month but made the decision to transition and so far I am 30 days in!


----------



## trey21 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> I've only worn mine out! Well received, it "suits" me, though most are shocked at the length I sacrificed haha.
> 
> I've done since my BC:
> The double banded middle part in the middle puff (pulled the hose way too tight, learned my lesson!)
> ...




I really like these styles, you are going to make me get creative!  I've been wearing mines out...on the weekend I use a headband like the one in my siggy.  when I go to work I just use a black or brown headband and push it back...military so I can only do so much.  I am going to try one of these styles and let you know how it works for me.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



trey21 said:


> I really like these styles, you are going to make me get creative!  I've been wearing mines out...on the weekend I use a headband like the one in my siggy.  when I go to work I just use a black or brown headband and push it back...military so I can only do so much.  I am going to try one of these styles and let you know how it works for me.


Awesome.   Make sure to post pictures! I wonder if we can do a TWA hairstyle thread. I know it was done before though...


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> I've only worn mine out! Well received, it "suits" me, though most are shocked at the length I sacrificed haha.
> 
> I've done since my BC:
> The double banded middle part in the middle puff (pulled the hose way too tight, learned my lesson!)
> ...




ok im jealous those are really cute!! i cant style worth nothing!!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

My BC date was Aug. 27th...(I think)

Transition time: 17.5 months. I meant to go 18 months, but hot weather and You Tube vids got to me and I chopped early.

Hair type: 4a/b...? I think I have some 3c around my nape, and sides though. 

Products: My number one product has been Castor Oil - LOVES IT
Coconut/Olive Oil mix, VO5 Moisture Milks....Lustrasilk as a DC
Sunsilk Hydra and Anti-Poof T-shirts for plopping!

I'm basically running through the inventory I built up as a PJ and trying stuff all over again to see if the reaction is any different.  So far...I still hate gel, but I might love Mousse. 

I was surprised by how untangled my hair was. It's so easy to comb through! Also surprised by the shrinkage - not so much that it shrinks, but that my hair appears to be a different length every day -- my fro is different sizes depending on what I do. It's crazy! It seems to be growing exponentially though....I can't believe I have so much hair already!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Soliel! Your HAIR IS GOREGOUS! I think (going from your sig) you BC July 15th?
I can't wait until we get to where you are. Thanks for the pictures and products you use, truly inspiring and motivating!


----------



## cdixon (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

My BC was on today August 1, 2009
Transition Time: 14 months
Hair Type: Unknown, coils in the back and a looser texture up front, you can tell me!!!
Regimen: I don't know yet what I'm doing, I just plan on moisturizing my hair like crazy since it feels dry wish me luck


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

This is such a great thread.  Congrats to all BCers!


----------



## trey21 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> My BC date was Aug. 27th...(I think)
> 
> Transition time: 17.5 months. I meant to go 18 months, but hot weather and You Tube vids got to me and I chopped early.
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful but girl I'm loving your makeup!  I need help!  Your eyes really stand out...the colors are beautiful!


----------



## me-T (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

soleil made me go back and reminisce on my naps... *sigh* my puff coulda got that big.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hi
BC July 9 
Tran only 2monts hair was damage
Product  GCP conditioning balm and  Porosity conditioner Henna Henna Nupur 100% natural mehendi , castro oil 3 drops ,Vit E 3 drops ,carrot ioil 3 drops ,jasmin oil 3drops , alma , coconut oil ,
my picture and my journey in forti, not ready to post on board hair damage bad, it getting better wearing wigs and weave. in my signature thats a picture of my damage hair in June 2009 , BC the rest on July 9, 2009


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Yeah July BCers!!!
BC date: July 1
Transition time: 16mos total
Hair type: A lil of everything (mostly 4a coily)
Products: I've been switching to natural/homemade products (Shescentit, Hairveda, KBB, Aubrey Organics) and I've loved them.  I cowash with anything it seems depending on what my hair needs (VO5, Mane n Tail, YTC, Aussie Moist)
Styles:  I love playing in my hair.  I need to take and post more pics.  I've done single strand flat twist with a puff, WNGs with head bands (claire's/icng had some on sale) twists/twistouts, braids/braidouts.  I'm trying to learn 2 strand twists and cornrows.  i've been rocking a puff this weekend.  I'm about to  start keeping my hair in twists/braids with twist/braidouts to give it a rest and prevent knots.  OOh and I want to try coils/ coilouts and I'm going to make a frohawk with flat twists for a party next weekend!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Doing the bump!!!

I know some ladies are missing.  Let's keep it rolling.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Bumping it too!!!! Im still wigging it up for at least two more months!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Ha ha ha, it seems like a lot of us took the plunge around the same time

I need to try and up load some pics

Since my BC I've been co washing every day and wearing my lacefront wig. I still have to even it up a bit and I still have a few spots of relaxed ends that I need to trim.

Although Im not too confident with wearing my TWA I am still so happy that I did the BC. I feel so much better about the health of my hair and I LOVE to run my fingers through my kinky naps! I dunno why I didnt do it sooner. 


I'll tell yall this, when my hair gets to be Soliel185's length, can't nobady tell me NOTHIN! Her puff is to die for

Congrats to all the BC'ers of the month. Let's all be here to support one another!!! I wish us all success with our natural hair journey. And I pray we have no major setbacks.

Happy Hair Growing ladies. Love ya


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I'm cowashing daily right now.  Last night I tried a twist out, and I love it.  I'm still looking for a great moisturizer. I think I'll try shea butter first.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

*WHAZZZUPP!!!!!*

Checking in and subscribing!  

Look at us forming our own lil circle 

B/C Date: July 20th, 2009
Transitioned for 16 months
Hair Type: 4a/3c I think...
Products/Regi:




V05 Balancing Conditioner +  a 'lil Dr. Bronner's Almond Castille soap to wash (1x per week)


Wet twist in about 15 to 20 chunky twists (see siggy) using leave-in (lil jojoba oil + lil coconut oil +  lot Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner) + lil shea butter on ends


Dry twist at night with a little jojoba all over (10-15 twists).  Satiin scarf.  This is think is my secret weapon.  The dry twists help elongate the cruls and creates waves each day.  This also keeps me from having to put water on my hair every day, which I am glad about.


Fluff and go next morning!

I also plan to clarify with a mild sulfate and then DC under steam once a month.

I haven't wet bunned/puffed since the BC.  I wear the twists for a couple of days and then I let it free.  I am LOVINGGGGG my hair.  I have gotten SO many compliments on my hair from women I am starting to feel really good about my decision to BC.  

I went to a conference this week where there were a lot of black women and I got 2-3 ladies asking me every day what I did to my hair and how I style it.  I am happy!





Big hugs to all my BC'ers out there!


----------



## Morenita (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



cdixon said:


> My BC was on today August 1, 2009
> Transition Time: 14 months
> Hair Type: Unknown, coils in the back and a looser texture up front, you can tell me!!!
> Regimen: I don't know yet what I'm doing, I just plan on moisturizing my hair like crazy since it feels dry wish me luck



 Welcome to the club! 



FindingMe said:


> *WHAZZZUPP!!!!!*
> 
> Checking in and subscribing!
> 
> ...



FM, you are just too cute! I love that pic!!


----------



## GrowinLonger (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Xtreme BC'd on July 13th after 0 months transition (went from about just past APL to straight up BALD! )

Wearing short wigs for now until I grow a twa, then I'll see about sporting my new do'

Loving the beautiful styles you ladies are wearing....can't wait !


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Morenita said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> *FM, you are just too cute! I love that pic!*!


 
THANKS, LADY!!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

How are you ladies handling moisture with your newly natural tresses??? Im having a bit of a problem even though i co wash 3-4 times out the week!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> How are you ladies handling moisture with your newly natural tresses??? Im having a bit of a problem even though i co wash 3-4 times out the week!!



Same here! It starts out moisturized but by days end... I've taken to sprinkling water through it through out the day.

And man, SHRINKAGE! LOL. Morning? I have such a nice, curly defined style. By days end, I look like I have no hair. If I pull it, the curls spring out. Shrinkage is inevitable, especially with a TWA, so I'll just wait for growth.

*Anyone using growth aids?* I've started back with my MN.


----------



## Neala21 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Checking In

BC: July 22nd 2009
Timeframe: 0 I chopped in stages (1 week timespan for 2 different styles before letting it all go). I shaved it off leaving 3/8th inch of hair all over. I was 3 months post relaxer so that was basically scab hair I guess cut off. LOL!!

Hair Type: 3c/4a for majority with some 3b mix in the birthmark patch
Hair Products: still searching I mainly use just Elucence products, I've incorporated Tresemme Curls Conditioner, Vo5 Moisture Milks Conditioner and Suave Coconut Conditioner. 

Pics are below and in my fotki Neala21

BC 




Options Wigs


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> Same here! It starts out moisturized but by days end... I've taken to sprinkling water through it through out the day.
> 
> And man, SHRINKAGE! LOL. Morning? *I have such a nice, curly defined style. By days end, I look like I have no hair.* If I pull it, the curls spring out. Shrinkage is inevitable, especially with a TWA, so I'll just wait for growth.
> 
> *Anyone using growth aids?* I've started back with my MN.



I'm running into that same problem as well. I found a bottle of S Curl in my product stash that I didnt even realize I had (PJ at its finest) and I've been using that with good results. 

I'm still scouring the forum for product suggestions, tips and tricks, styling ideas, etc. for naturals.

Im looking into buying the Kinky Curly Curling Custard as it seems to work wonders for a majority of the naturals on this board and other sites.


----------



## gimbap (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hair type, how long you transitioned, products that works, maybe a picture) etc..... 

*BC Date:* July 17, 2009.  It wasn't planned at all, I just was sick of wearing weaves.
*Transition Length: a little over 8 months
Products that work so far: *
S-curl is good for moisture
Fantasia IC gel defines curls well but leaves my hair hard
Herbal Essence Totally Twisted conditioner is sooo good!  
I've just started using KCCC, it works very well!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> How are you ladies handling moisture with your newly natural tresses??? Im having a bit of a problem even though i co wash 3-4 times out the week!!





song_of_serenity said:


> Same here! It starts out moisturized but by days end... I've taken to sprinkling water through it through out the day.
> 
> And man, SHRINKAGE! LOL. Morning? I have such a nice, curly defined style. By days end, I look like I have no hair. If I pull it, the curls spring out. Shrinkage is inevitable, especially with a TWA, so I'll just wait for growth.
> 
> *Anyone using growth aids?* I've started back with my MN.




So far the best combo for me has been conditioner left on damp hair (last time I used Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango) and then sealed with my oil mix (Coconut mixed with Olive oil) and finally some Castor oil. 

In the morning when I take my hair down I spritz with plain water, my glycerine mix, or braid spray and shake. It's been 3 days since I last moisturized and my hair still feels soft and moisturized. When you squish/squeeze it gives like a shower sponge. 

I do want to try S-curl or Carefree Curl but I heard they can be greasy and have a strong overly sweet scent.  I do like this spray though: African Pride Braid Sheen Spray. It smells nice and really softens my hair. 

Ingredients:
African Pride Herbal Complex , Water - Aqua , Apocynum Cannabinum Root Extract , Nettle Extract - Urtica Dioica , Rosemary Leaf Extract - Rosmarinus Officinalis , Arctium Lappa Root Extract , Betula Alba Extract , Rosa Canina Fruit Extract , Carrageenan Extract - Chondrus Crispus , Coltsfoot Flower Extract - Tussilago Farfara , Wild Cherry Bark Extract - Prunus Serotina , Dandelion Extract - Taraxacum Officinale , Sambucus Nigra , Equisetum Hiemale Extract , Echinacea Purpurea Extract , Propylene Glycol , Glycerin , PEG-12 Dimethicone , PEG-8 , Oleth-20 , PEG-75 Lanolin , Silk Amino Acids , Panthenol , Acetamidopropyl Trimonium Chloride , Fragrance - Parfum , Diazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Propylparaben


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

My hair's been pretty moisturized. I've been using TIGI Moisture Maniac as my leave in and some vegetable glycerine on soaking wet hair.  I place a plastic cap on while I dress and what not, and then take off and my hair is super curly and moisturized.  I usually apply some Kids Organics Detangling Moisturizing Lotion and castor oil each night before wrapping my hair up.  It's been helping a lot with moisture.


----------



## mymane (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

saving my spot. Gotta get my pics.
BC:July 21st=19 mos of transitioning


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> How are you ladies handling moisture with your newly natural tresses??? Im having a bit of a problem even though i co wash 3-4 times out the week!!


 


song_of_serenity said:


> Same here! It starts out moisturized but by days end... I've taken to sprinkling water through it through out the day.
> 
> And man, SHRINKAGE! LOL. Morning? I have such a nice, curly defined style. By days end, I look like I have no hair. If I pull it, the curls spring out. Shrinkage is inevitable, especially with a TWA, so I'll just wait for growth.
> 
> *Anyone using growth aids?* I've started back with my MN.


 
What kind of conditioner are you using?  Here at the top 4 things I have found that have helped me with my moisture issues:

I have found that my hair gets drier with conditioners/products that contain cones and *Triethanolamine (TEA).*  I first read about it in a thread by SamanthaJones (aka Lucky's mom):

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=249271

Now I don't use any products that contain that ingredient early in the listing or if it's near the end of the igredient list, I try to combat with natural oils.  (My hair *LOVES* *jojoba oil* which is closest in composition to the natural sebum that your hair follicles and skin produces.)​
I am avoiding sulfate shampoos and shampoo in general.  I am using about .25 oz of Dr. Bronners castille soap (Almond) + 3.75 oz of V05 Balancing Conditioner mixed to co-wash weekly.  I have hard water and this seems to be helping.
I am avoiding cones in my conditioners as well, bc they tend to dry my hair out over time.  I ended up settling with Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturizing conditioner as my leave in/combing conditioner.

Here is a thread with a listing of cone-free conditioners:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196051​
I don't co-wash my hair but once a week and then I twist in large twists to air dry (see siggy).  I use my Nature's Gate conditioner + jojba + coconut oil as a leave-in (shea butter on the roots and ends) I wear the twists for a couple of days and then I do a twist out until I wash again, re-twisting in 10-12 large twists at night with jojoba oil.  I sleep with a silk scarf at night.
The first week, I was trying to co-wash every day and put moisture in my hair that way.  By the end of the day it would be dry.  Once I started twisting wet with the organic conditioner left in and then air drying and dry twisting at night, my hair felt SOO much better and I had much less shrinkage.

Sorry it was long, but hope this helps someone...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> Same here! It starts out moisturized but by days end... I've taken to sprinkling water through it through out the day.
> 
> And man, SHRINKAGE! LOL. Morning? I have such a nice, curly defined style. By days end, I look like I have no hair. If I pull it, the curls spring out. Shrinkage is inevitable, especially with a TWA, so I'll just wait for growth.
> 
> *Anyone using growth aids?* I've started back with my MN.


 
Do you have enuf length to twist?  THis has helped me with shrinkage and moisture retention...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Do you have enuf length to twist?  THis has helped me with shrinkage and moisture retention...



I do. My stretched hair is about a middle finger's length. Should I do a twist out? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU1hSWbjrI0 Hers came out GREAT!!

And jojoba oil is AWESOMENESS. ;3

I'm about to clarify with baking soda which I loved as a relaxed head. I hear it also encourages stretched coils?

gimbap, I really wanna try the kccc!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> I do. My stretched hair is about a middle finger's length. Should I do a twist out?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU1hSWbjrI0 Hers came out GREAT!!
> 
> ...


 
i would do a twist out and try re-twisting like every other night or every 3 nights with dry twists using jojoba and wear a silk scarf to bed...  that's what i do!  it will lengthen, moisurize and combat shrinkage... 

the lady in the vid's hair is CUTE


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> i would do a twist out and try re-twisting like every other night or every 3 nights with dry twists using jojoba and wear a silk scarf to bed...  that's what i do!  it will lengthen, moisurize and combat shrinkage...
> 
> the lady in the vid's hair is CUTE



I didn't do the twists but I got the kinky curly curling custard and knot today...I need to work on my technique but it works. I love it! I have two textures in my hair (3c, 4a) which I knew, but this made it more apparent.






I wish they had samples, I'd invite you ladies to try it. It's so expensive. I think in the long run, it'll look better for us once our hair gets a bit of length/hang to it. I had some white bits in it that looked like it needed rubbing in but it dried clear. They say it was a "clash" with the other products in my hair so I'd recommend clarifying before using this if you used something else.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> I didn't do the twists but I got the kinky curly curling custard and knot today...I need to work on my technique but it works. I love it! I have two textures in my hair (3c, 4a) which I knew, but this made it more apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How did your hair dry?  Was it hard?  Did you have any flaking after a few days?  Did it make your hair dry after a few days?   

Sorry for all the questions SoS, but I gotta stop spending so much $$ on products and needs to know so details before I splurge on ANYTHING else!

Your hair is SOOOO pretty in the flat twists and puff!  LAWD...


----------



## sunbubbles (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I just wanted to drop in and say congrats to all you beautiful ladies on ur BC's!! I cant wait to see ur BAA'S!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Lovely twist and puff sos...i agree with finding me i want to know those answers to before i splurge on those products!!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> How did your hair dry?  Was it hard?  Did you have any flaking after a few days?  Did it make your hair dry after a few days?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions SoS, but I gotta stop spending so much $$ on products and needs to know so details before I splurge on ANYTHING else!
> 
> Your hair is SOOOO pretty in the flat twists and puff!  LAWD...



_THANK YOU!_ I'll try to answer best I know!
*
How did your hair dry?  Was it hard?* Apparently, you have to "fine tune" with this product which I'm learning! I smoothed_ knot today_ in (a bit too much...however, the "white lighting" in the picture is due to the flash. Some love it, some don't but I noticed my curls started to be defined even with just that!) Then I added the curling custard and finger combed...It took a while to air dry (DO NOT TOUCH IT after you apply and have how you want, or it'll frizz...not even with a towel...but apparently you can "shake and go" if you have the length) Today some bits are "stiff" but probably due to using way too much. Not a BAD stiff though. Like a hold? If I pull a coil, it snaps right back up. You can apparently add a bit of oil before/after the curling custard to soften. 

*Did you have any flaking after a few days?  *I just purchased and used it yesterday. Today I have to flaking to report!

*Did it make your hair dry after a few days?   *Since I only am on day 1, I can say it isn't dry? Just has a "hold" to it.

I plan on doing it in the shower like this woman did who really got the KCCC technique out there! Please take the time to watch BOTH parts!! 

PART ONE!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKC_...1E2FF9BF3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9

PART TWO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuOK...E2FF9BF3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Here are some pics of recent hair styles I did.  I'm going to put them in my Fotki as well.  Now that I have a new camera I plan on documenting more.  

The 1st pics are of a modified mohawk  I did.  I'm going to take the twist out when I go out tonight and see how it turns out.  I'll make sure to take pics.
















These are from the twists I did the day before and incorporated into the modified mohawk.  The ones in the back were like twisted coils.  I have to make sure I'm completely twisting around each other since the hair there likes to coil easily.  My first twists came out a lot better.  I redid the twisted coils for the mohawk.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Here are some pics of recent hair styles I did. I'm going to put them in my Fotki as well. Now that I have a new camera I plan on documenting more.
> 
> The 1st pics are of a modified mohawk I did. I'm going to take the twist out when I go out tonight and see how it turns out. I'll make sure to take pics.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is gorgeous! You did a great job with those styles! Inspirational!


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

*What shampoo's and deep conditioners is everyone using? *

I searching the forum and found this line created by one of our very own. There were mixed reviews (as with every other product line) but I like that she created a moisturizing and a protein deep conditioner that I can rotate weekly.

http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/

I would love to just use one line exclusively. I think that was one of the many problems I had as a relaxed head. I used a different shampoo, deep cond., co wash cond., moisturizer, hair oil, ect. from all different lines at the same time. Some may not see a problem with that but i'm thinking that using products from the same line would be better for my hair as the product were made to compliment each another


----------



## TrendySocialite (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Big Chop: June 26, 2009

Hair: Who knows!?!?! Think maybe a 3c or 4a/b ish

Transitioned: 6 months...

Products: Giovanni SAS and Direct Leave-In, Olive Oil, Homemade Curly Pudding, ORS Oil Sheen


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



arr1216 said:


> Big Chop: June 26, 2009
> 
> Hair: Who knows!?!?! Think maybe a 3c or 4a/b ish
> 
> ...



I just got through watching your 2 Stranded twist video. Great Results


----------



## TrendySocialite (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> I just got through watching your 2 Stranded twist video. Great Results


 
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Here are some pics of recent hair styles I did. I'm going to put them in my Fotki as well. Now that I have a new camera I plan on documenting more.
> 
> The 1st pics are of a modified mohawk I did. I'm going to take the twist out when I go out tonight and see how it turns out. I'll make sure to take pics.
> 
> ...


 

OH, LAWD!!!!  Vonnie, Girl!  That mohawk is CALLING MY NAME!!!!!!!!!  OH, LORD!!!!!!!!!!  WOW!!!  SOOOOOOOOOO Pretty!

How did you secure the flat twists on the sides?  

I need this style in my life!  I think I may twist the top back as well, so it's kinda like a modified twisted puff.... 'preciate ya, on the real!!!

OT:  Can I just say how much I am LOVING this thread?!?!?!  Can we just keep it going until we reach our personal goals and beyond?!  It is so nice to have our own little community to share with...I'm jus sayin'...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> *What shampoo's and deep conditioners is everyone using? *
> 
> I searching the forum and found this line created by one of our very own. There were mixed reviews (as with every other product line) but I like that she created a moisturizing and a protein deep conditioner that I can rotate weekly.
> 
> ...


 
I've been using about a 1:16 dilution of Dr. Bronners almond castille soap to V05 balancing conditioner and it's been working GREAT for me so far.  I plan to clarify and DC once a month.  To clarify, I use my Native American herbal shampoo (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=377273) It gets my hair and scalp squeaky clean w/o drying it out..., but  I am just using up my temporary PJ stash I have right now of all the DCs I own (cholesterol, Mixed Chicks, ORS Rep Pak, etc.)    Once I use these up, I plan to try something a little more organic, so I'll be asking yall for suggestions on that sometime later...



SexySin985 said:


> I just got through watching your 2 Stranded twist video. Great Results


 
ummm...off to check this out, stat!


----------



## babs19 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

im in . will add pics soon


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> *What shampoo's and deep conditioners is everyone using? *
> 
> I searching the forum and found this line created by one of our very own. There were mixed reviews (as with every other product line) but I like that she created a moisturizing and a protein deep conditioner that I can rotate weekly.
> 
> ...


 

I'm a mixer so I don't have a set DC that I use - although I do have several ingredients that always make the cut..

My favorite base are the Lustrasilk Shea & Mango or Lustrasilk Aloe conditioners. They're nice a thick, so they hold well, but also creamy, so they're easy to stir. I always through some ORS Replenishing Pak in there and I love the Aphogee 2 minute and Generic Joico Kpak from Sally's.

Other than that I typically throw in an assortment of oils - Olive, Coconut, Rice Bran, Jojoba, Peanut, Castor, or Macadamia Nut (I got problems). And some Honey for moisture. 

Recently I've been experimenting with coconut milk - I want to try the coconut cream and oil DC/"relaxer" on Youtube. I think the "relaxing" is actually just what extremely moisturized hair looks like. There's nothing in there to cause a chemical reaction. 

I tried a modified Cherry Lola treatment this past week. My natural hair LOVES protein. My hair felt...thready while I was rinsing, but I co-washed with some VO5 and it was buttery soft, fluffy, and more textured. 

As for leave-ins...I've gotten great results from using the Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango. It doesn't leave a residue, or dry crunchy. I spritz with my glycerine and Aloe mix or plain water to dampen, add some LS and then seal with a oil mix (coconut & olive) and then a little castor oil. My hair dries soft and moisturized.  I ordered some unrefined Shea Butter, Mango Butter, and Palm Kernal  Oil, so I'm looking forward to experimenting with those as well. 

As far as styling, I'm still experimenting....

ETA: I clarify with diluted GVP Nexxus Aloe Rid or Fantasia IC 100% Tea Shampoo. Although since I chopped haven't seen ONE flake.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> OH, LAWD!!!! Vonnie, Girl! That mohawk is CALLING MY NAME!!!!!!!!! OH, LORD!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!! SOOOOOOOOOO Pretty!
> 
> *How did you secure the flat twists on the sides?*
> 
> ...


 
I did the twist then used those evil little black rubber bands.  I only secure it with like 3-4 "knots" so that its easy to get them out.  I usually cut them out so I don't pull my hair out.  Then I put a bobby pin near the top to hold the twist tight and the twist upward (this i'm learning is not all that necessary).  I can't wait to see what the twist out looks like tonight .

I like the idea of putting flat twist in the front.  I'll have to try this  next time I do this style.  I really like it.  Its a fun style.  It was a little time consuming because I'm anal about my parts.

I love this thread and all my July BC Sisters.  We definitely need to keep this going.  Encouraging and supporting each other.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Finding me yessss i lovesssssssss this thread too!!! Im sitting back taking notes especially from you and soliel...I hope we keep this going until we reach our goals!!! woohoo!!


----------



## trey21 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> *What shampoo's and deep conditioners is everyone using? *
> 
> I searching the forum and found this line created by one of our very own. There were mixed reviews (as with every other product line) but I like that she created a moisturizing and a protein deep conditioner that I can rotate weekly.
> 
> ...




I have had my eye on this site for a long time and I wanted to have it on hand before the BC to use as a staple...I may order it next weekend.  I haven't used any shampoo since the BC, I have clarified with a baking soda rinse to get rid of the buildup.  I have been co-washing with Sunsilk captivating curls or suave coconut.  I use giovanni direct as a leave in and 
apply castor or coconut oil on top of that to seal.  

I'll let you know how the hydrathermal naturals work out.


----------



## trey21 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



arr1216 said:


> Big Chop: June 26, 2009
> 
> Hair: Who knows!?!?! Think maybe a 3c or 4a/b ish
> 
> ...



Welcome!!!  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## trey21 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Here are some pics of recent hair styles I did.  I'm going to put them in my Fotki as well.  Now that I have a new camera I plan on documenting more.
> 
> The 1st pics are of a modified mohawk  I did.  I'm going to take the twist out when I go out tonight and see how it turns out.  I'll make sure to take pics.
> 
> ...



I so love your hair!  I can't wait until I can get some twist like that!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I am so jealous of you ladies and your awesome hairstyles.  I scheduled for a weave right after my big chp because I wasn't sure I could deal with the short hair right afterwards.  I am so tempted to take my weave out.  It's only been 9 days, but I want to lay with my hair


----------



## trey21 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> I am so jealous of you ladies and your awesome hairstyles.  I scheduled for a weave right after my big chp because I wasn't sure I could deal with the short hair right afterwards.  I am so tempted to take my weave out.  It's only been 9 days, but I want to lay with my hair



Welcome and congrats on your BC!  You know I tried to schedule an appointment to get braids right after and the lady who does my hair was booked full.  I wore a wig the day after but at 100+ degrees I couldn't do it.  It forced me to get comfortable with my natural real quick and I realized I love it.  It has been an adjustment because I've never had hair this short but I've rocked it everyday since then.  I'm style challenged but I practice with it everynight   I can't wait to see more pics of your hair.  How long are you going to leave the weave in?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> I am so jealous of you ladies and your awesome hairstyles. I scheduled for a weave right after my big chp because I wasn't sure I could deal with the short hair right afterwards. I am so tempted to take my weave out. It's only been 9 days, but I want to lay with my hair


 
Girl, go  'head and rock your TWA!  I can tell you that I think it is a personal journey, bc you prolly look at me and think "she's a got a lot of hair to work with...," but I was VERY intimidated after my BC and it wasn't until I wore my hair out and got a few compliments that I started to get comfortable with wearing my natural hair down.  Yes, i do have more of a BAA, but it was still quite a change from me going from BSL, so I think you just have to take your time and learn to love your hair with all the new changes and differences.  It will be ok!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



babs19 said:


> im in . will add pics soon


 
Welcome!


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Thank you ladies for all your replies

I am LOVING this thread. Yes, let's please keep it going!

HHG Ladies!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



trey21 said:


> Welcome and congrats on your BC! You know I tried to schedule an appointment to get braids right after and the lady who does my hair was booked full. I wore a wig the day after but at 100+ degrees I couldn't do it. It forced me to get comfortable with my natural real quick and I realized I love it. It has been an adjustment because I've never had hair this short but I've rocked it everyday since then. I'm style challenged but I practice with it everynight  I can't wait to see more pics of your hair. How long are you going to leave the weave in?


 
Hey girl!  Thanks for the warm welcome.  I originally wanted to leave my hair in for 4 weeks, but the way things are looking, I may not make it to 2 weeks.  At the same time, I don't want to throw away all the money I spent on my weave.

I think your TWA looks so cute.  When I saw your siggy, thats actually when I wanted to rock my TWA with a cute headband!!

I have been stocking up on products and I can't wait to see how my natural hair reacts with them


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Girl, go 'head and rock your TWA! I can tell you that I think it is a personal journey, bc you prolly look at me and think "she's a got a lot of hair to work with...," but I was VERY intimidated after my BC and it wasn't until I wore my hair out and got a few compliments that I started to get comfortable with wearing my natural hair down. Yes, i do have more of a BAA, but it was still quite a change from me going from BSL, so I think you just have to take your time and learn to love your hair with all the new changes and differences. It will be ok!!!


 Guuuurl...you got some lovely hair on your head!!!  I am very excited for this journey.  For me I thought that this would be a great time to start over...with my hair, my body...go more towards a natural regime and try and be as healthy as possible.  

It's great to have people to share this journey with!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

duplicate post


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> I am so jealous of you ladies and your awesome hairstyles. I scheduled for a weave right after my big chp because I wasn't sure I could deal with the short hair right afterwards. I am so tempted to take my weave out. It's only been 9 days, but I want to lay with my hair


 
 Right after I chopped, I kinda wished I had a TWA. 

My hair is so big already that it can be overwhelming. I can't really hide it - people see me coming. When I wear a wash n go people literally stop talking and stare at me b/c I have the biggest hair in a 5 mi radius. I felt like a TWA would "blend" better. 

Now, though, I love having BIG hair. It's still a struggle at times to get it to do certain things - like buns  but I wouldn't have it any other way. Now you with your length, you can experiment and try lots of different styles as it grows out - in some ways I'm a bit limited due to the bulk.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I did the twist then used those evil little black rubber bands. I only secure it with like 3-4 "knots" so that its easy to get them out. I usually cut them out so I don't pull my hair out. Then I put a bobby pin near the top to hold the twist tight and the twist upward (this i'm learning is not all that necessary). I can't wait to see what the twist out looks like tonight .
> 
> I like the idea of putting flat twist in the front. I'll have to try this next time I do this style. I really like it. Its a fun style. It was a little time consuming because I'm anal about my parts.
> 
> I love this thread and all my July BC Sisters. We definitely need to keep this going. Encouraging and supporting each other.


 

I still suck at parts.  

I'm improving, but I can't catch them baby hairs for NOTHIN! My flat twists and braids look 2 weeks old when they're freshly done.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I'm about to give ya'll some inspiration if you haven't seen her before.  I was on www.BlackGirlLongHair.blogspot.com and she was featured, so I checked out her FOTKI:

http://public.fotki.com/romasuki/ 

her hair gets the crazy-eyed lovedrool smiley...:lovedrool:


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*













GORGEOUS!! I will be trying this. Don't have the length but I will try, even if I leave the back out!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> I'm about to give ya'll some inspiration if you haven't seen her before. I was on www.BlackGirlLongHair.blogspot.com and she was featured, so I checked out her FOTKI:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/romasuki/
> 
> her hair gets the crazy-eyed lovedrool smiley...:lovedrool:


 That is the creepiest little smiley ever!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> I'm about to give ya'll some inspiration if you haven't seen her before. I was on www.BlackGirlLongHair.blogspot.com and she was featured, so I checked out her FOTKI:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/romasuki/
> 
> her hair gets the crazy-eyed lovedrool smiley...:lovedrool:


 
whoa love her hair!!! that is great inspiration!!
LOL @ Soliel that is a lil creepy


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> Right after I chopped, I kinda wished I had a TWA.
> 
> My hair is so big already that it can be overwhelming. I can't really hide it - people see me coming. When I wear a wash n go people literally stop talking and stare at me b/c I have the biggest hair in a 5 mi radius. I felt like a TWA would "blend" better.
> 
> Now, though, I love having BIG hair. It's still a struggle at times to get it to do certain things - like buns  but I wouldn't have it any other way. Now you with your length, you can experiment and try lots of different styles as it grows out - in some ways I'm a bit limited due to the bulk.


 
You have a beautiful head of hair Soliel...trust!! I have stalked your fotki many MANY many times.  I love the big hair.   Can wait to rock the big puff like you!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Ok... I am officially jealous of all you July BC'ers! 
LOL!

Congratulations again


----------



## DivaD04 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hey KarmelQT, i transitioned for only 2mths bc'd aug. 1...july 31st for the states....i want in. i would post a pic if i can find my camera. i'm having some setbacks right now though....not hair though...being able to order my stash!!! right now i'm using
ojon untra hydrating poo
herbal essence deep co
ors moisturizing creme
and my very oil infusion!!!

although this will change as soon as i'm able to order
my new staples:
coconut n shea hydrating poo/co
(sometimes using baking soda)
shea butter
coconut oil
jojoba oil


----------



## trey21 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> Right after I chopped, I kinda wished I had a TWA.
> 
> My hair is so big already that it can be overwhelming. I can't really hide it - people see me coming. When I wear a wash n go people literally stop talking and stare at me b/c I have the biggest hair in a 5 mi radius. I felt like a TWA would "blend" better.
> 
> Now, though, I love having BIG hair. It's still a struggle at times to get it to do certain things - like buns  but I wouldn't have it any other way. Now you with your length, you can experiment and try lots of different styles as it grows out - in some ways I'm a bit limited due to the bulk.



Girl I wish I had your length so I could do different things.  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## trey21 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



MummysGirl said:


> Ok... I am officially jealous of all you July BC'ers!
> LOL!
> 
> Congratulations again



Come on and join us girl!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



trey21 said:


> Come on and join us girl!!!



Lol! I'm only half way into my transition. I just love how all you July BC'ers have a thread and share so much


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



MummysGirl said:


> Lol! I'm only half way into my transition. I just love how all you July BC'ers have a thread and share so much


 
Well, girl, you just need to keep coming in our thread and hollerin' at us!!!  If you're halfway through, you can chop NEXT July and still be a July BC'er!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*




FindingMe said:


> Well, girl, you just need to keep coming in our thread and hollerin' at us!!!  If you're halfway through, *you can chop NEXT July and still be a July BC'er!*


I'll definitely be coming in


----------



## AnotherLevel (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hi Ladies!

I BC'd: 6-19-09 (hope it's Ok I'm a June BC'er)
But then I BC'd AGAIN *sigh*: 6-24-09
Down... to... a... fade!! (On the sides)

About 3 weeks into my 2nd BC, I did my own kinky twists on my very short hair. All is documented in my fotki (see below for link).

Thank you for this thread!


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I love all the recent BCers! Gorgeous hair ladies and such an inspiration!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I feel like I'm out the loop and only been gone 2 days.  Soliel and FM you ladies are very inspiring.  I can't wait to have enough hair for a BAA or big puff.  I know my hair is healthy and growing and it will come with time.

Welcome to all the new ladies.  Feel free to jump on in and enjoy the fun and learning.


PS. I updated my Fotki with all the Modified Mohawk pics.  I loved this style and wore it all weekend.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I have to find a style that I can wear for a few days at a time...I want to try twists but I don't want to sit down and put aside the time to do them.  

Also, Lawd only knows what the back of my head would look like with parts all willy-nilly! 

How do you guys dry your hair? Loose? In twists? Last night I wrapped mine in a t-shirt to soak up the water, put a scarf over it, and went to bed. When I woke up the top and sides were almost completely straight!  This is great to know for when I have to bun or something, but not quite the look I was going for.


----------



## calmsensual1 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I BC'd recently. 

I went from this





to this















And I couldn't be happier!! However, I do have to find a new source of confidence though


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I have to find a style that I can wear for a few days at a time...I want to try twists but I don't want to sit down and put aside the time to do them.
> 
> Also, Lawd only knows what the back of my head would look like with parts all willy-nilly!
> 
> How do you guys dry your hair? Loose? In twists? Last night I wrapped mine in a t-shirt to soak up the water, put a scarf over it, and went to bed. When I woke up the top and sides were almost completely straight!  This is great to know for when I have to bun or something, but not quite the look I was going for.


 
My plan for the next month or so is to wear mostly stretched styles and protective styles.  This was to keep my hair moisturized, ends protected, and keep single-strand knots down.  WNGs, puffs are cute but the almost daily manipulation is going to be murder on my hair after a while.  I don't do parts when I twist and iy looks better that way for me since my hair is short it fills in the gaps when they are just all over.  I think you'll be ok if you don't do parts.  Or you could try flat twists or individual braids for a braidout.  



calmsensual1 said:


> I BC'd recently.
> 
> I went from this
> to this
> And I couldn't be happier!! However, I do have to find a new source of confidence though


 
Congrats on your BC!!! And welcome.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I LOVE this thread.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

HELP!  

I went to the Water park with my kids yesterday and we were pretty much there all day.  I had my hair in chunky 2 strand twists.

I knew I needed to get the chlorine out bc my hair felt kinda cruchy, so I washed with a sulfate shampoo and conditioned.  I don't think I conditioned enuf, so my hair dried super hard and crunchy in the twists today.  I took the twists out and some of the twisted strands were like hard and stuck together.  YUCK.erplexed

I then tried to add a whole bunch of stuff to try and get the moisture back, but it just made a gloopy, frizzy, dull, stiff mess of my hair and with it feels like a lot of buildup (and no added moisture - still feeels hard).

I am definitely going to try and rinse this mess out tonight.

*Should I do a baking soda rinse and then DC?*  I've never done BS before...Here's what I have to do a DC:

Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery
ORS Replenshing Paks
Cholestrol
Moisturizing ORS Olive Oil DC
*Or should I just try and co-wash with my normal lil bit of Dr Bronners castille + V05?* (which normally keeps moisture in my hair)

*Other suggestions?*


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I have to find a style that I can wear for a few days at a time...I want to try twists but I don't want to sit down and put aside the time to do them.
> 
> Also, Lawd only knows what the back of my head would look like with parts all willy-nilly!
> 
> How do you guys dry your hair? Loose? In twists? Last night I wrapped mine in a t-shirt to soak up the water, put a scarf over it, and went to bed. When I woke up the top and sides were almost completely straight!  This is great to know for when I have to bun or something, but not quite the look I was going for.


 
Try what I do, wash use conditioner as a leave in and seal with oils and put in twists early evening and then either sit under a cool dryer or let air dry (you can also do half and half).  Put on silk scarf and sleep.  The next day, take them down to have a twistout/curly fro.  (They do have to be COMPLETELY dry or it will frizz and shrink)  Then at night oil and twist into about 10-12 large twists, twirl ends to form curl.  Silk scarf at night and release and fluff the next day.  I do this for about a week and then co-wash again.  

Sometimes I wear the twists for 2-3 days, if I'm lazy and they stay kind neat - but you don't have to.  It only takes me about 30-40 min to twist initially and about 10-15 min at night to re-twist.   (I do the size in my siggy for wet twisting and slightly larger at night)  Fluffing in the am takes less than 5 min.  It's worth it for me to have a fly style that I don't have to worry about and my hair seems to stay moisturized and soft when I do this.  Also the twists serve to add body, lengthen and gives a nice sheen to my hair when untwisted.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> HELP!
> 
> I went to the Water park with my kids yesterday and we were pretty much there all day. I had my hair in chunky 2 strand twists.
> 
> ...


 
I haven't the slightest idea, but I'd definitely say try using a clarifying shampoo and then condition, condition, condition.  HTH!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> I haven't the slightest idea, but I'd definitely say try using a clarifying shampoo and then condition, condition, condition. HTH!


 
Thanks!  I think the clarifying shampo is what jacked me up in the first place!

It was definitely too drying for my hair after the chlorine of the pool.  I am going to do something sulfate free.  I am DONE with the shampoo for a few weeks....


----------



## trey21 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



calmsensual1 said:


> I BC'd recently.
> 
> I went from this
> 
> ...



Welcome and congrats on the BC!!!  You look beautiful!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Gosh, all of you ladies in here look so good...:3 I can't wait to see how we progress!
I'm about to clarify my hair with baking soda, shampoo (suave) and use the kinky curly line...flat twist hopefully my whole head leaving the puff out. :S 

*Anyone think they're seeing growth yet?* Am I seeing things? LOL.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Try what I do, wash use conditioner as a leave in and seal with oils and put in twists early evening and then either sit under a cool dryer or let air dry (you can also do half and half).  Put on silk scarf and sleep.  The next day, take them down to have a twistout/curly fro.  (They do have to be COMPLETELY dry or it will frizz and shrink)  Then at night oil and twist into about 10-12 large twists, twirl ends to form curl.  Silk scarf at night and release and fluff the next day.  I do this for about a week and then co-wash again.
> 
> Sometimes I wear the twists for 2-3 days, if I'm lazy and they stay kind neat - but you don't have to.  It only takes me about 30-40 min to twist initially and about 10-15 min at night to re-twist.   (I do the size in my siggy for wet twisting and slightly larger at night)  Fluffing in the am takes less than 5 min.  It's worth it for me to have a fly style that I don't have to worry about and my hair seems to stay moisturized and soft when I do this.  Also the twists serve to add body, lengthen and gives a nice sheen to my hair when untwisted.



Yeah thats what i was going to say maybe you should not have clarified and just conditioned!! I heard GVP conditioning balm is good before you go swimming!!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> Gosh, all of you ladies in here look so good...:3 I can't wait to see how we progress!
> I'm about to clarify my hair with baking soda, shampoo (suave) and use the kinky curly line...flat twist hopefully my whole head leaving the puff out. :S
> 
> *Anyone think they're seeing growth yet?* Am I seeing things? LOL.




@ the bolded i thought so too unless im bugging or just wishful hoping


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Thanks! I think the clarifying shampo is what jacked me up in the first place!
> 
> It was definitely too drying for my hair after the chlorine of the pool. I am going to do something sulfate free. I am DONE with the shampoo for a few weeks....


 
After swimming you should either use a swimmer's shampoo (I think giovanni makes one) or a gentle sulfate free shampoo b/c the chlorine is a mineral and can really get into your hair. You need "chelating" more so than "clarifying" 

If at all possible, you should rinse really really well while it's still damp, and before the chlorine sets in, then you can skip shampoo. Follow with a nice moisturising con (no need to deep con if you weren't in the water long) and some nourishing oils like coconut or evoo. (I was on swim team in HS)

If you know you're going swimming, saturate your hair with clean water and leave in prior to going in. Your hair can only absorb so much, and this way the clean water takes up most of the space and minimizes the effects of the chems. 

I love Baking Soda - it really softens and cleanses the hair nicely  I used to do it prior to straightening b/c it made my hair so easy to deal with while transitioning.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I made an attempt at twists....

SO didn't like them, but he doesn't like box braids either, so I wasn't surprised. 










Tried to get my Pug in on the action - he was NOT feelin it. 






Not sure if I will keep them...I'm starting a job tomorrow and they're too short to put in a bun..I might pin them up like this:









eta: I apologise for the boobies - I was teaching my Pug to swim and took these pics when we came inside!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I made an attempt at twists....


Oh those are great! *can't wait till she has your length*
You pug made me bust out laughing. They have the funniest faces, especially when they look cross eyed. 

I especially like the "half tail" some up/down look. And if you wanna jazz it up when they start to fuzz, do a twist out!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



AnotherLevel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I BC'd: 6-19-09 (hope it's Ok I'm a June BC'er)
> But then I BC'd AGAIN *sigh*: 6-24-09
> ...


 
WELCOME!!!!  Your hair is SOOO pretty!   I left you some comments in your FOTKI and I need that link to the kinky twist you tube tutorial, stat!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Yeah thats what i was going to say maybe you should not have clarified and just conditioned!! I heard GVP conditioning balm is good before you go swimming!!!


 
Thanks Karmel, GVP is the Sally's brand, right?



Soliel185 said:


> After swimming you should either use a swimmer's shampoo (I think giovanni makes one) or a gentle sulfate free shampoo b/c the chlorine is a mineral and can really get into your hair. You need "chelating" more so than "clarifying"
> 
> If at all possible, you should rinse really really well while it's still damp, and before the chlorine sets in, then you can skip shampoo. Follow with a nice moisturising con (no need to deep con if you weren't in the water long) and some nourishing oils like coconut or evoo. (I was on swim team in HS)
> 
> ...


 
*LAWD, you done saved my life, Solieil!!!!!!!  THANKS!!!!  So to correct my issues (hard, dry, crunchy, gummy), should I do baking soda and then DC or just keep dry twisiting at night until my reg wash day in like 5-6 days and then just co-wash as usual?*



Soliel185 said:


> I made an attempt at twists....
> 
> SO didn't like them, but he doesn't like box braids either, so I wasn't surprised.
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!!!!!!  *I think they are SOOOOO pretty!* 

Looking at your twists, I realize you have twice as much hair as me in the front My front is about half the length of yours....(the back is kinda the same)

You could also try pinning them all up into like a kinda bun, just to do a protective style for a couple of days if you don't like the twists hanging or the way they look on you.  I think you are gonna love the resulting twistout.  If you dry twist at night to maintain, you won't need that many, just less than half of the ones you have.  Our hair is very similiar in that it doeasn't take a lot to straighten it...


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

^^^

Thanks! I might take them down in the AM and then do an updo with the twistout, or put on a headband depending on how it looks. Thanks for the maintenance tips! 

If your hair is dry and gummy now - go ahead and do the baking soda treatment. 

I sometimes actually add it into a thick-ish conditioner, and leave it on like a mini DC so it has time to work, then rinse, and co-wash to make sure you get any undissolved BS out. After that you can go back to your routine as usual.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I made an attempt at twists....
> 
> SO didn't like them, but he doesn't like box braids either, so I wasn't surprised.
> 
> ...


 
Those twists are too cute!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I made an attempt at twists....
> 
> SO didn't like them, but he doesn't like box braids either, so I wasn't surprised.
> 
> ...



MS SOLIEL yesssssssssss to those twists!!!! can not wait until the day i have that length i love it!!! Please post pics of the twist out!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Finding me yes i believe so Sally's brand but Soliel gave you much better advice!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Thanks! I might take them down in the AM and then do an updo with the twistout, or put on a headband depending on how it looks. Thanks for the maintenance tips!
> 
> ...


 
THANK YOU!!!!! This is one of the many reasons WHYYYYY I love this thread!



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> MS SOLIEL yesssssssssss to those twists!!!! can not wait until the day i have that length i love it!!! *Please post pics of the twist out!!*


 
^^What Karmel said...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I has a shrinkage. XD [/lolcat]





So I'm getting better at the flat twist thing. I MIGHT do the back, I don't know..this is just an alternative to keep doing the constant puff knee high/panty hose leg pin ups I've been doing. Gotta protect those edges, you know?


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Pretty twists!!!!

I totally love your hair and length! 
You and FindingMe are some of the people who inspired me to transition for longer than initially planned! I'd love to start out at a similar length so I can do twists and box braids with my hair and style them into updos and ooohhhh the resulting twistouts/braidouts. 

I'm a thread stalker! I didn't BC in July but I've been in here everyday! 



Soliel185 said:


>


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Soliel185 i love the twist. I cant wait til my hair grow out. Since my bc ive been wearing wigs but since ive been sick i throw the wig under the bed.... lol lol have an sinus infection..... Havent been able to do much to hair.....


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> I has a shrinkage. XD [/lolcat]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



  I love your hair.......


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> I has a shrinkage. XD [/lolcat]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Ooh, that's too cute!*    My flat twists look like boo boo...What about doing a bunch of tiny twists in the back?  That way you could keep in for a few days and make it a protective style to give it a break from wearing out...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Ok, so I still haven't washed to gumminess out of my hair from the swimming fiasco (too lazy, i guess), but i dry twisted it last night and this morning it came out SO crazy!  It was like big waves and stick straight on the ends (i gues bc it was SO stiff, it really set the twists)  I looked like Heat Mizer.

Anywhoo, I spritzed it with my little water+leave in+oil concoction and smooothed it back with my hands into my first puff...













I was surprised at how easy it was and not sure why I ws so intimidated to try this (Prolly on the real bc Soliel's puff was SO flyy, I wasn't tryna compete)....  It took me about 5 min.  I actually didn't gel down my sides bc there was still a lot of goop on there from when I was trying to add moisture from the swimming thing and it "reactivated" and I kinda like the more fuzzy natural look on me.  

I used a 1" Goody ouchless black cloth band and cut it at the seam to wrap around to get the puff.  It went around twice and I tied it in a knot at the back underneath the puff.  I had to pin the band into place with bobby pins bc it kept sliding back to make more of a smaller pony, rather than a puff on my hair(is this normal?)...I also had to pin the front of my hair down, bc my bangs are really short now (shorter than when I did the BC, bc I had a some straight ends that were bugging me on there...erplexed)  Regardless, I have vowed to put down the scissors until late November when I will straighten out my hair again to trim the ends and shape it up...  I am anticipating trimming my hair prolly 3 times a year...


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Ok, so I still haven't washed to gumminess out of my hair from the swimming fiasco (too lazy, i guess), but i dry twisted it last night and this morning it came out SO crazy! It was like big waves and stick straight on the ends (i gues bc it was SO stiff, it really set the twists) I looked like Heat Mizer.
> 
> Anywhoo, I spritzed it with my little water+leave in+oil concoction and smooothed it back with my hands into my first puff...
> 
> ...


 
Your puff is so pretty! I love it!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> *Ooh, that's too cute!*    My flat twists look like boo boo...*What about doing a bunch of tiny twists in the back?  That way you could keep in for a few days and make it a protective style to give it a break from wearing out...*



That's a good idea! My hair is so short though. If I had the "drop down length" like you do, maybe. I might flat twist it up and twist the top.  This is how I do my flat twists! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dd30v6wBq4 STILL working on making the right side look as good as the left, as I'm a rightie and need that leading hand. 



FindingMe said:


>


SO CUTE! The band probably slid back since your hair had "slip" to it for a better word? Past a certain point on my head, the hose I use will try to draw all of the hair up into a tight puff-tail. I don't even have the length!


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hi there:  

what is the recipe for homemade curly pudding?  Does it work on all hair types?



song_of_serenity said:


> Checking in!
> 
> *Big Cut Date: *July 28 2009
> *How many weeks/months post: *7 months (last relaxer in December's end)
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Mizkajun said:


> Hi there:
> 
> what is the recipe for homemade curly pudding? Does it work on all hair types?


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365253


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> That's a good idea! My hair is so short though. If I had the "drop down length" like you do, maybe. I might flat twist it up and twist the top.  *This is how I do my flat twists! **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dd30v6wBq4** STILL working on making the right side look as good as the left, as I'm a rightie and need that leading hand. *
> 
> 
> SO CUTE! The band probably slid back since your hair had "slip" to it for a better word? Past a certain point on my head, the hose I use will try to draw all of the hair up into a tight puff-tail. I don't even have the length!


 
SoS, Good looking out on the flat twist vid link....also, how do you get your band to stay?


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



MummysGirl said:


> Pretty twists!!!!
> 
> I totally love your hair and length!
> You and FindingMe are some of the people who inspired me to transition for longer than initially planned! I'd love to start out at a similar length so I can do twists and box braids with my hair and style them into updos and ooohhhh the resulting twistouts/braidouts.
> ...


 

We love to have you here girl!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Anywhoo, I spritzed it with my little water+leave in+oil concoction and smooothed it back with my hands into my first puff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your puff reminds me of NikStar's! I've been cutting my goody bands like that for a few years  I have a small head, and they were never tight enough for me normally. I like using them for puffs, b/c thinner or rounded bands are eaten by my hair, and the hair curls around them. The thicker band seems more stable. 

And you need to stop! You know your puff is fly!


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Ok, I am so late. Here are my pics.

This is the 1st day of my BC. It was washed and air dried. On just my first day I quickly learned that I am NEVER to comb my hair after its been airdried and slept on. 






CO washed hair that was air dried in bantu knots





Same day, loosely banded





The bantu knots





Twist out





The result. I didn't like how it looked so I ended up combing out out.










Kinky Curly Custard results (I give this product )










I LOVE being natural I dont even know why it took me so long to BC


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> Ok, I am so late. Here are my pics.
> 
> This is the 1st day of my BC. It was washed and air dried. On just my first day I quickly learned that I am NEVER to comb my hair after its been airdried and slept on.
> 
> ...


 
I love your hair texture!! How many months post were you when you chopped?

Also, what are you using to pull your hair back into a puff? Is iy a head band?


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> I love your hair texture!! How many months post were you when you chopped?
> 
> Also, what are you using to pull your hair back into a puff? Is iy a head band?



Thankx! 

July 11th officially made it 9 months post. So i was about 9 months and 2 weeks post.

I use a goody headband but its for children so it smaller than the regular sized adult ones.


----------



## trey21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> Ok, I am so late. Here are my pics.
> 
> This is the 1st day of my BC. It was washed and air dried. On just my first day I quickly learned that I am NEVER to comb my hair after its been airdried and slept on.
> 
> ...



I love it!  It looks so nice.  You have me wanting to go and try to twist my hair...


----------



## sky_blu (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

My BC date: 6/11/09 (2 month anni today!  )


Transition time:  Mmmh last relaxer was January 31, 2009. So I guess about 5 months. 

Hair type: 4a/b...?  Not sure if Im mostly 4a or 4b but I know it is softer in the back then in the front. I had a short style that I was letting grow out so all the parts that received the most relaxer is rougher than the areas that didnt (like the back)

Products: Mmmh...I am a true PJ SMDH. I have them everywhere but right now my staples are Cantu Leave In, Glycerin/Water mix, Coconut oil, and a spray by Taliah Wajid (or something like that). I also really like Herbal Essence's Hello Hydration con, Olive Oil Aloe Vera poo, and V05 cheapie conditioners. 2 months fully au natural so Im still trying to figure out what works for my hair. Pics in album. Congrats ladies on your BC's!


----------



## trey21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



sky_blu said:


> My BC date: 6/11/09 (2 month anni today!  )
> 
> 
> Transition time:  Mmmh last relaxer was January 31, 2009. So I guess about 5 months.
> ...



Congratulations to you as well.  Your hair reminds me of mines...really thick and full...its beautiful!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



MummysGirl said:


> I'm a thread stalker! I didn't BC in July but I've been in here everyday!


 
Look I've subscribed and I'm only 6 weeks post .

There are some beautiful heads of hair in here and I continue to be inspired.  I can not wait to be natural .


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Here's the updo I did with my twists for work today...



















The back was a little fuzzy (these are end of day pics) but overall I really liked it, and it was easy. Plus, you can add all kinds of barettes, flowers, and assorted hair candy.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> Thankx!
> 
> July 11th officially made it 9 months post. So i was about 9 months and 2 weeks post.
> 
> *I use a goody headband but its for children so it smaller than the regular sized adult ones*.


 
*THAT* is so smart!  I will be stealing that idea!



sky_blu said:


> My BC date: 6/11/09 (2 month anni today!  )
> 
> 
> Transition time: Mmmh last relaxer was January 31, 2009. So I guess about 5 months.
> ...


 
OMG- your TWA is so dense and thick and pretty!   WOW!  Your hair is beautiful!  I love your kinky twists, too!  WELCOME!



Soliel185 said:


> Here's the updo I did with my twists for work today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:wow:Girl, you are the STYLE QUEEN!  Your hair is SO pretty!  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

welcome welcome all the new lovely natural ladies and those who are in here for inspiration gosh i love this thread!!!!!


----------



## trey21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> Here's the updo I did with my twists for work today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live!!!!  It is beautiful...I'm saving this pic so when my hair grows I can try it out.  Very nice Soliel


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> SoS, Good looking out on the flat twist vid link....also, how do you get your band to stay?


You're welcome! Oh! I don't use a band to secure my puff! I use a pantyhose leg slid ever so slightly up my hair and knotted.
<.< Er...I made a video about me doing a certain hairstyle on youtube so I *may* post it here. LOL.

  I love your hair! *SexySin985!*The KKCC really made your curls pop. Lovely stuff!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Wow you ladies are doing the most!  I need to step up my styling game after seeing SOS, Soliel, and FM doing big things.  You ladies are giving me a lot of inspiration.  I'm ready to take my hair down and try something new.

SOS- you can do some finger/comb coils in the back with your flat twists or fluff out your hair for a fro if you don't have enough length for twists.  Looking good girl.

Soliel- your twists came out great.  I'm loving that updo with the flexi 8.  I need to get me some hair candy like that.

FM- Your puff came out great.  Very inspiring.

Welcome to all the new ladies and keep sharing.  HHG!!

Ps.  I just realized for the last 2 days I've been cowashing with KBB Hair Milk  today I didn't rinse it out and I really like the results.  I was to upset when I realized this cause I dont like to waste product.  I don't like that all the KBB bottles look the same because I thought I picked up the Deep Condish.  No harm no foul.  My hair smelled really good.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I made an attempt at twists....
> 
> SO didn't like them, but he doesn't like box braids either, so I wasn't surprised.
> 
> ...


 
u r too cute and can rock anything!!!!! I cannot believe hubby didn't like them!!  I think they are cuuute!


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> Here's the updo I did with my twists for work today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is so cute! I love it! All these style ideas for when my hair grows out...lol.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Good to know I am not alone 
I can't wait to be natural either 



Shay72 said:


> Look I've subscribed and I'm only 6 weeks post .
> 
> There are some beautiful heads of hair in here and I continue to be inspired.  I can not wait to be natural .


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Beautiful!!!!! AS *ALWAYS*!!!



Soliel185 said:


> Here's the updo I did with my twists for work today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I finally decided to wear my twa out today and got nothing but good response.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Soliel 

The twist are so pretty. A real nice style.......


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I was wondering if anyone could tell me is the kbb worth the price?


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> HELP!
> 
> I went to the Water park with my kids yesterday and we were pretty much there all day. I had my hair in chunky 2 strand twists.
> 
> ...


 
I saw this article today and thought of you - good tips for next time. 
*Insiders' Guide*

*How to Style Wet Hair*

*An Interview With David Babaii
Hairstylist Babaii, who works with Scarlett Johansson, Nicole Kidman, and Gwyneth Paltrow, also collaborated with client Kate Hudson on David Babaii for WildAid, a line of eco-friendly hair-care products.
*

*By Emily Hsieh *


I love the sexy Bond-girl look, when a woman walks out of the water with her hair slicked straight back. But having great hair at the beach isn't really about looking immaculate.
· *Take to the bottle.* At home, fill a spray bottle with a mixture that's one part conditioner and four parts water. Once you're settled on your beach towel, spritz hair from roots to ends, and work it through with a wide-tooth comb. (Don't use a brush—it will only create a big rat's nest.) This will make hair soft—even after swimming—and help bring out its natural waves.
· *Leave it salty.* Salt water is a great natural styling product, so don't rush to rinse it out. I once did a photo shoot with Angelina Jolie at the beach where I let her hair air-dry, and the salt water gave it a great shape and texture. Fine or thin hair can look scraggly when wet, so after you get out of the water, use an elastic to twist it into a bun or ponytail at the nape of the neck. (Just be sure to avoid elastics with metal pieces, which can break the strands.)
· *Block the chlorine.* If you're spending the day at the pool, it's best to run your hair under fresh water right after you go swimming, since chlorine can be incredibly drying. Once you've rinsed thoroughly, spritz your hair with more of the conditioner solution and comb it through.
· *Pin it up.* Once you've spent a few hours in the water and sun, your hair will have a thicker, wavier texture, which is great but can get unruly. Try pulling a two-inch section of hair straight back from the middle of the hairline to the crown and securing it with a bobby pin. Or part hair on the side and anchor the smaller side behind your ear with two bobby pins. For a sweet look, part it in the middle and slide in a pin an inch or two from the part on one or both sides.
· *Plan for a night out.* Make sure you get out of the water at least a half-hour before you have to be somewhere, so your hair has time to dry. Comb it out, make a side part, and then leave your hair alone. If you want to look more polished, try a silk headband, or wear a scarf as a headband, which will show off your hair's tousled, windblown texture.


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I'm still transitioning..
but I come in hair to lurk..
I'm really loving
your hair ladies...


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

So I did a twist out last night on freshly DCed and cowashed hair using some moisturizer and Long Aid gel, and it turned out too cute! This style is definitely a staple for now. I hope to take pics soon.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Wow you ladies are doing the most! I need to step up my styling game after seeing SOS, Soliel, and FM doing big things. You ladies are giving me a lot of inspiration. I'm ready to take my hair down and try something new.
> 
> SOS- you can do some finger/comb coils in the back with your flat twists or fluff out your hair for a fro if you don't have enough length for twists. Looking good girl.
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE the way your hair ALWAYS looks so soft and moisturized.  Like in your siggy, it just looks *so* soft.  I *heart* your hair!  THAT'S what I am trying to get to.  My hair always seems just a bit hard and straggly no matter what I do.  (although the leaving the organic conditioner in has worked WONDERS...) I know I have hard water, but this is ridiculous.  I think I am going to invest in a water fileter shower head and see if that helps.



Loves Harmony said:


> I finally decided to wear my twa out today and got nothing but good response.


 
Girl, I KNOW!!!!!!  I was used to having longer hair and my hair was at BSL before I chopped, so I was kinda timid to wear it out bc I thought it was kinda boyish, but I have gotten SOOO many "wow, your hair is cool!"s or "I LOVE your hair"s from SO many people (black, white, men, women) I have been wondering was my hair jacked before I cut it bc no one ever complimented me like that before.erplexed  I mean I LOVED my braidouts and twist-outs and _I_ thought they were fly, but no one was complimenting me like this.  I don't know, I feel like keeping it this length for a while bc I am basking in all the attention 



Loves Harmony said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me is the kbb worth the price?


 
I got the sample packs (Heavenly Hair http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/product_p/hhsp.htm and Sweet Treat http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/product_p/stsp.htm).  The combination that worked for me was the shampoo bar, followed by Hair Nectar and then Super Silky all over.  The DC with olive oil added worked pretty well and the hair oil works great to rub through my twists/twist outs and gives a sheen without weighing it down.  

I mean I liked it fine, but I have had just as much success with just leaving in my organic conditioner and then adding  a little jojoba and coconut all over and shea butter on the ends.   I am not sure I would purchase them again.  There is nothing that left me with a *WOW!* factor.  BUT, I will say that using dif products is kinda a timing thing...what state your hair is in, what you've been using on it before, etc.  I might go back and try it again at a later point just to see what it will do.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> So I did a twist out last night on freshly DCed and cowashed hair using some moisturizer and Long Aid gel, and it turned out too cute! This style is definitely a staple for now. I hope to take pics soon.


 
CC, we need a "This_ post_ is worthless without pics" smiley!Girl, you better get back in here when you get that worked out...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Skiggle said:


> I'm still transitioning..
> but I come in hair to lurk..
> I'm really loving
> your hair ladies...


 
OT:  Shawn in your siggy had me ROLLLLLLING....THAT is funny...


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



trey21 said:


> I love it!  It looks so nice.  You have me wanting to go and try to twist my hair...



Thank you. You should try it

I love experimenting with my natural hair. It's so much fun


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> Here's the updo I did with my twists for work today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be ON and POPPIN' when I get to your length. I cannot wait!


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> You're welcome! Oh! I don't use a band to secure my puff! I use a pantyhose leg slid ever so slightly up my hair and knotted.
> <.< Er...I made a video about me doing a certain hairstyle on youtube so I *may* post it here. LOL.
> 
> I love your hair! *SexySin985!*The KKCC really made your curls pop. Lovely stuff!



Thankx Now you got me wanting to try some flat twists


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Ummmm, ok, Loves Harmony, you refreshed my memory that I had this KBB stuff and I hadn't used it since the BC, so I did a baking soda rinse and then a DC under heat with her DC.......and....................................* O-M-G...my hair feels and looks like butta!*  I think i will definitely reinvest in her DC once I use up all my ORS Rep paks I have bc I want to move to all natural products now (but I need to use up my stash)...I'm going to use it one more time bc my thinking may be skewed bc my hair was such a gunked up crunchy mess, but I REALLY like the feel of the baking soda rinse and then the KBB DC 

ETA: THis is what I used: http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/product_p/llhm.htm  check reviews...

Soliel, thanks for the swimmers tips, but I like yours better


----------



## trey21 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Alright you ladies have me really wanting to try some different style ideas...are any of you guys here or near OKC...I need some help!

I've been doing a wash and go everyday and either push it back with a headband or just go.  Its easy and I love it but I don't want to get in a rut with it.  I thought about getting braids but then I'll miss playing in it...lol

You ladies inspire me to try harder with my hair...I'll let you knw what I come up with.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Ummmm, ok, Loves Harmony, you refreshed my memory that I had this KBB stuff and I hadn't used it since the BC, so I did a baking soda rinse and then a DC under heat with her DC.......and....................................* O-M-G...my hair feels and looks like butta!* I think i will definitely reinvest in her DC once I use up all my ORS Rep paks I have bc I want to move to all natural products now (but I need to use up my stash)...I'm going to use it one more time bc my thinking may be skewed bc my hair was such a gunked up crunchy mess, but I REALLY like the feel of the baking soda rinse and then the KBB DC
> 
> ETA: THis is what I used: http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/product_p/llhm.htm check reviews...
> 
> Soliel, thanks for the swimmers tips, but I like yours better


 

I will chck more into this after i use up my banana brulee from shescenit..... Im in love with her products, but i did order the kbb hair creme from coffee..... I cant wait to try the product


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



trey21 said:


> Alright you ladies have me really wanting to try some different style ideas...are any of you guys here or near OKC...I need some help!
> 
> I've been doing a wash and go everyday and either push it back with a headband or just go. Its easy and I love it but I don't want to get in a rut with it. I thought about getting braids but then I'll miss playing in it...lol
> 
> You ladies inspire me to try harder with my hair...I'll let you knw what I come up with.


 

Im in Okc. Thats how ive been wearing me hair here lately.Im going to get some kinky twist when a friend come back from ATL. Its been to hot here to do anything else but a wash and go. I love your hair. Its alot longer then mine. Ive bc after 3 months of transit


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Heres my bc picture..... Ill take some better ones tomorrow


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Loves Harmony said:


> Heres my bc picture..... Ill take some better ones tomorrow


You're pretty! Welcome.


----------



## trey21 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Loves Harmony said:


> Im in Okc. Thats how ive been wearing me hair here lately.Im going to get some kinky twist when a friend come back from ATL. Its been to hot here to do anything else but a wash and go. I love your hair. Its alot longer then mine. Ive bc after 3 months of transit



Hey neighbor!!  Your hair looks too cute and it fits your face perfectly!  We'll have to have us a mini meetup.  I'm so glad there is someone else close by


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> You're pretty! Welcome.


 
yep, and so is your hair!



trey21 said:


> Hey neighbor!! Your hair looks too cute and it fits your face perfectly! We'll have to have us a mini meetup. I'm so glad there is someone else close by



NO FAIR!!  LOL!


----------



## mymane (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

My big chop was July 21st. 
I went 19 months before I completely chopped. (did a mini chop in June). 
Went from BSL to SL(straightened). Had a couple of setbacks because I can't keep my hands out of my hair. My staple products are:
Shampoo: used to be CON green label, looking for a new one
Conditioner: GVP Conditioning balm, protein-aphogee 2 min
leave in, stylers etc: Giovanni direct leave in, shea butter, coconut oil

Check out my siggy


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



mymane said:


> My big chop was July 21st.
> I went 19 months before I completely chopped. (did a mini chop in June).
> Went from BSL to SL(straightened). Had a couple of setbacks because I can't keep my hands out of my hair. My staple products are:
> Shampoo: used to be CON green label, looking for a new one
> ...


 
HI!  Welcome!!!!!   WOW! * Your hair is pretty* and your transitioned a long time!  So far, i think you may be the vet transitioner on this thread!


----------



## mymane (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Thanks, so is yours. It has definitely been a journey. Like most say onced they've BC, 'I should have chopped sooner'-less frustration. Anywho, I'm definitely going to have to upload more pics to contribute to this thread. 

Ladies, ya'll have some beautiful hair and hairstyles.


----------



## Morenita (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Daaaaang! Look at ya'll up in here just doing the thang!! I would say that I need to step it up too, but I'm lazy so I probably won't  I've just been wash-n-go'ing it up pretty much, and trying to perfect that.

I did do a puff though!! I cut up a stocking and it works really well! I only kept it up for like an hour or so to experiment and didn't take pics, so I'll have to do another one for display purposes. I can't hardly compete with some of you divas though 

Yeah yeah, I know, worthless without pics,  But I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



trey21 said:


> Hey neighbor!! Your hair looks too cute and it fits your face perfectly! We'll have to have us a mini meetup. I'm so glad there is someone else close by


 

   That will be great....


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Morenita said:


> Daaaaang! Look at ya'll up in here just doing the thang!! I would say that I need to step it up too, but I'm lazy so I probably won't  I've just been wash-n-go'ing it up pretty much, and trying to perfect that.
> 
> I did do a puff though!! I cut up a stocking and it works really well! I only kept it up for like an hour or so to experiment and didn't take pics, so I'll have to do another one for display purposes. I can't hardly compete with some of you divas though
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know, worthless without pics,  But I just wanted to say hi!


 
I was wondering where you were? I missed ya!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hey, ya'll I just installed a water filter shower head and I LOVE IT!  My hair feels softer and fluffier since I installed.  (I also noticed my feet didn't get as crusty on the bottom either today...LOL)  

Also, *can someone tell me what they think of BKT?*  Any recent BC'ers interested in it?  I guess I don't understand what it really is...is it like a texturizer that's kinda temporary?   Is it supposed to be like having a texturizer, but not really getting one?  I'm corn-fused...erplexed


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hey Ladies!!! Just updated my fotki...check it out!!

www.fotki.com/MsNaijaGal


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Hey, ya'll I just installed a water filter shower head and I LOVE IT! My hair feels softer and fluffier since I installed. (I also noticed my feet didn't get as crusty on the bottom either today...LOL)
> 
> Also, *can someone tell me what they think of BKT?* Any recent BC'ers interested in it? I guess I don't understand what it really is...is it like a texturizer that's kinda temporary? Is it supposed to be like having a texturizer, but not really getting one? I'm corn-fused...erplexed


 
@ the feet had to highlight it to read ha ha!!! I dont know too much about BKT but southerntease did it and she documents it on her website mandandchic.com....i know it takes a lot of heat when first applied and it last a few months with your curl pattern gradually coming back with each wash!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Just updated my fotki...check it out!!
> 
> www.fotki.com/MsNaijaGal


 

Love your wigs!!! I need to find more thats my style until i get more length!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Love your wigs!!! I need to find more thats my style until i get more length!!


 
Thanks girl!!  I am hoping that they get me through the TWA stage


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Just updated my fotki...check it out!!
> 
> www.fotki.com/MsNaijaGal


 
Girl, LOVED your coils!!!  PUH-LEAZE tell me you had that done prefessionally.  If you did it yourself, I'm a hafeta step up my twist game, bc you had it all sectioned nice and had them going the same way, etc!  NICE!

How 'bout that half wig was TOO cute!!

OT:  have ya'll checked out www.highlytextured.com?  It's one of my fave natural blogs so far...


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Thanks girl!!  I am hoping that they get me through the TWA stage



*Great Fotki*. I started a new one for my natural journy. I still have some editing I need to do to it though. Hopefully I will have it up before the weekend it over


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Girl, LOVED your coils!!!  PUH-LEAZE tell me you had that done prefessionally.  If you did it yourself, I'm a hafeta step up my twist game, bc you had it all sectioned nice and had them going the same way, etc!  NICE!
> 
> How 'bout that half wig was TOO cute!!
> 
> OT:  *have ya'll checked out www.highlytextured.com?  It's one of my fave natural blogs so far...*



Thankx for that link. Very informative. And that blog lead me to this youtuber.  

http://www.youtube.com/user/BlackOnyx77 

I've now found another prey to stalk. I love her channel


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> Thankx for that link. Very informative. And that blog lead me to this youtuber.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BlackOnyx77
> 
> I've now found another prey to stalk. I love her channel


 
*Did you see her Frohawk tutorial?*  when she pulled her twists out of tha band and shook them loose, i feel out my chair....BEAUTIFUL!!!:lovedroolher vids get the crazy eyed love drool smiley as well...)  she's got a ton of style...


----------



## Morenita (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Ok, so to deliver on what I said, here's some pics of my little puff.

















Also, I tried a new technique today that I think I will use from now on with my wng's! I saw it a long time ago on a youtube video by lexiwiththecurls (I heart her hair!!) and decided to give it a go. To my surprise, it worked fantastic!! I'll post pics when I do my next one...  I gotta stop comin' in here with no pics of what I'm talking about 



FindingMe said:


> I was wondering where you were?  I missed ya!



 Missed you too!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Morenita said:


> Ok, so to deliver on what I said, here's some pics of my little puff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Little puff?"!!!!! *Girl, that puff is FAB-U-LOUS!!! I am SO feeling the puff on you! What did you use to secure it with?* The band is pretty**


Now whyyyy you gonna come up in here talking about some WnG technique and ain't got no description, pics, nuttin* Ohhhhh, wellllll.....I guess I'm off to Lexi's youtube to TRY and figure it out...*

*My daily style lately (TWIST OUT FRO, dry twisted at night):*
*



*

OT: I was up at DHs job today and one of the college students there called me "Chico DeBarge" & started singing The Rythym of the Night.**


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Girl, LOVED your coils!!! PUH-LEAZE tell me you had that done prefessionally. If you did it yourself, I'm a hafeta step up my twist game, bc you had it all sectioned nice and had them going the same way, etc!  NICE!
> 
> How 'bout that half wig was TOO cute!!
> 
> OT: have ya'll checked out www.highlytextured.com? It's one of my fave natural blogs so far...


 
I wish I could say that I did them myself   My hairdresser did it for me.  I had the rest of the relaxed ends that keep popping up everywhere chopped off and then decided that getting some twists couldn't hurt.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



SexySin985 said:


> *Great Fotki*. I started a new one for my natural journy. I still have some editing I need to do to it though. Hopefully I will have it up before the weekend it over


 
I am looking forward to checking it out...loving your puff!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> I wish I could say that I did them myself  My hairdresser did it for me. I had the rest of the relaxed ends that keep popping up everywhere chopped off and then decided that getting some twists couldn't hurt.


 
Well, they look GREAT!!!!


----------



## Brownchiq (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hi everyone! I already started a thread but here goes anyways!
*
Big Cut Date: *August 14, 2009 (yesterday)
*How many weeks/months post: *12 months
*Hair type:* 4a/ 3c (have no idea, maybe you can help me here!)
*Pictures: PRODUCT *


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Brownchiq said:


> Hi everyone! I already started a thread but here goes anyways!
> 
> *Big Cut Date: *August 14, 2009 (yesterday)
> *How many weeks/months post: *12 months
> ...


 
Congrats and Welcome   You have beautiful hair!!


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Brownchiq said:


> Hi everyone! I already started a thread but here goes anyways!
> 
> *Big Cut Date: *August 14, 2009 (yesterday)
> *How many weeks/months post: *12 months
> ...


 
Congrats on your BC lady! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## FAMUDva (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Great job ladies!  I didn't BC in July (I did so in April) but I never posted back when I had it chopped.

You guys keep up the good work!


----------



## Brownchiq (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> Congrats on your BC lady! Your hair is gorgeous!



Thanks! Me and my scissor happy self have to go back in and shape it up if I want to wear it shape and Im digging Ms Jessica White's short 'do that I saw on the T.O. show.
After that, Im putting myself on the no scissors challenge. Ive come quite addicted


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Brownchiq said:


> Thanks! Me and my scissor happy self have to go back in and shape it up if I want to wear it shape and Im digging Ms Jessica White's short 'do that I saw on the T.O. show.
> After that, Im putting myself on the no scissors challenge. Ive come quite addicted


 
I'm the same way. I've been chopping at some straight ends since my BC. The front of my hair is a lot looser than the rest, and I find myself wanting to chop a lot of it off, but I catch myself and just work with it..lol.


----------



## Brownchiq (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> I'm the same way. I've been chopping at some straight ends since my BC. The front of my hair is a lot looser than the rest, and I find myself wanting to chop a lot of it off, but I catch myself and just work with it..lol.


Im trying! Im just inpatient. Ive already got my look picked out. Once Im cut and styled as a true workable natural then ill start my hair growth journey. Until then, shape this MO' FO up so I can rock it! Na' mean?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Congrats and Welcome  You have beautiful hair!!


 
What scampbell said  WELCOME!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Brownchiq said:


> Thanks! Me and my scissor happy self have to go back in and shape it up if I want to wear it shape and Im digging Ms Jessica White's short 'do that I saw on the T.O. show.
> After that, Im putting myself on the no scissors challenge. Ive come quite addicted


 


countrychickd said:


> I'm the same way. I've been chopping at some straight ends since my BC. The front of my hair is a lot looser than the rest, and I find myself wanting to chop a lot of it off, but I catch myself and just work with it..lol.


 
This is TOO funny! I have been cutting pieces here and there since I chopped and I vowed that I would not cut anything until like 3-4 months from now when I have maybe and inch or so of growth. I may even try and hold up until the New Year...*Do I smell a "Recent BCer/No Snip" challenge?????* I do believe I have issues...**



This was my latest that I cut, JUST TODAY....






Here's what I started with after the BC and I straightened/cut it to make it into a style:




Here's where I am today, less than a month later:




*Anyone want to join me in a "Recent BCer/No Snip" challenge until Jan 1????? *

Meaning, we cannot touch a pair of scissors until after the beginning of the New Year. FOR ANY REASON....


My issue is that I keep imagining that I have scab hair and or relaxed ends still left on the end and when i twist, they wouldn't curl, so I cut them.**

I CAN honestly say, tho that I love the new shorter do and the styling and care is SOOO easy (and bc of this sometimes I feel like I just want to keep my hair at this length for a minute...)...and I can still pull into a nice puff and/or pony tail, so I am not stressing too bad....I guess.....erplexed...Somebody help me....


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

im down finding me!!! even though i have been wigging it up i plan to show it off soon and i know those scissors might call my name!!!

ETA: How are you ladies planning to wear your hair during the upcoming winter months??  I know wash and gos are going to be a no no since its going to be cold!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I took my twists out friday night and wore a twistout all weekend. 

I got sooo many compliments.  The girl at Starbucks, a bunch of people at our event saturday, some Italian tourists that came in Sunday..  

I think I might make this my routine - twisted during the week (which makes the mornings SO much easier and keeps my hair moisturised) and then twistouts for the weekend.


----------



## Brownchiq (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> This is TOO funny! I have been cutting pieces here and there since I chopped and I vowed that I would not cut anything until like 3-4 months from now when I have maybe and inch or so of growth. I may even try and hold up until the New Year...*Do I smell a "Recent BCer/No Snip" challenge?????* I do believe I have issues...**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stop Cutting! Although it is soooooo cute!!!
Um yeah count me in after this weekend. I havent gotten my hair shaped up since I just got the end LOPPED off in no particular shape of any sort. But yes, after this weekend, no more cutting!!!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Morenita said:


> Ok, so to deliver on what I said, here's some pics of my little puff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is just gorgeous! Love that puff! It looks great. I can't wait to have enough length for a puff.  You ladies with your gorgeous hair.



FindingMe said:


> This is TOO funny! I have been cutting pieces here and there since I chopped and I vowed that I would not cut anything until like 3-4 months from now when I have maybe and inch or so of growth. I may even try and hold up until the New Year...*Do I smell a "Recent BCer/No Snip" challenge?????* I do believe I have issues...**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm in! I need to stop cutting seriously.  I was telling myself that I won't cut another hair until at least 3 or 4 months....so this challenge is right on time.  I'll do a good trim when the challenge is over.



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> im down finding me!!! even though i have been wigging it up i plan to show it off soon and i know those scissors might call my name!!!
> 
> ETA: *How are you ladies planning to wear your hair during the upcoming winter months?? I know wash and gos are going to be a no no since its going to be cold!*!


 
I haven't the slightest clue.  I'm thinking I'll do cowash during the night, and do twist outs that I can retwist at night until my next cowash.  That way I'll never leave the house with wet hair.  I know that I'll need to increase my moisture for the winter months.  What are you ladies thinking of doing?



Soliel185 said:


> I took my twists out friday night and wore a twistout all weekend.
> 
> I got sooo many compliments.  The girl at Starbucks, a bunch of people at our event saturday, some Italian tourists that came in Sunday..
> 
> I think I might make this my routine - twisted during the week (which makes the mornings SO much easier and keeps my hair moisturised) and then twistouts for the weekend.


 
I can't wait until my hair is long enough for this. I would love to see pics lady!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> im down finding me!!! even though i have been wigging it up i plan to show it off soon and i know those scissors might call my name!!!
> 
> ETA: How are you ladies planning to wear your hair during the upcoming winter months?? I know wash and gos are going to be a no no since its going to be cold!!


 
My usual. Wash and twist at night to air dry and then wear twists and then a twist out the rest of the week. I am dry twisting my hair at night with a little oil to maintain. I may also do some roller sets for a different look. I also want to try some new flat twist and corn row/puff styles in combination with my twists. I haven't really done a WnG yet...well I shingled twice, but didn't like the products and the way my hair felt after, so I've been twisting it up since then. The fat chunky twists in my siggy take me about 25 min to do initially wet and maybe 15 dry.
_______________________________________________________
*It's OFFICIAL!! Recent BCer/No Snip Challenge Members:*

*KarmelQT*
*Brownchiq*
*countrychickd*
*FindingMe*
*Vonnieluvs08*
*Taina*
*Morenita*
*SexySin985*
*Loves Harmony*
*yaya24*
*scampbell*


Challenge begins M, Aug 24, 2009. After that, no more trims, cuts, dustings, etc. to our newly BCd hair until Jan 1, 2010!!!!  ...So if you need some shaping or some relaxed ends trimmed, you better get it taken care of this weekend!!!  We will be allowing *1* pass during the challenge for a dusting or shape up ONLY.   Snipping single strand knots does not count against the challenge and you may do at will!!   Everyone is welcome to join, just holla!


----------



## Taina (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

OK i made my big chop 9 days ago. So here are some pics taken yesterday xD


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Morenita-your hair looks lovely.  I loved your puff.  What did you use to secure it?  That black headband looking thing was super cute.



FindingMe said:


> My usual. Wash and twist at night to air dry and then wear twists and then a twist out the rest of the week. I am dry twisting my hair at night with a little oil to maintain. I may also do some roller sets for a different look. I also want to try some new flat twist and corn row/puff styles in combination with my twists. I haven't really done a WnG yet...well I shingled twice, but didn't like the products and the way my hair felt after, so I've been twisting it up since then. The fat chunky twists in my siggy take me about 25 min to do initially wet and maybe 15 dry.
> _______________________________________________________
> *It's OFFICIAL!! Recent BCer/No Snip Challenge Members:*
> 
> ...


 
 FM put the darn scissors down...I love your hair stop cutting it off.  I understand the frustrations with straight ends.  It took my hair a month to rest and finally behave right meaning that my hair has grown some and the curlies are more defined since the moisture/protein balance is on point now (had my best wash n go ever this weekend, pic in fotki).  *I wanna join the challenge.* I know I need a shape up but I refuse to cut until after my Birthday next month and I'm scared to let a stylist near my head at this point.  Might cut all my progress off.  I'll fix my bangs this weekend and leave it alone.



Soliel185 said:


> I took my twists out friday night and wore a twistout all weekend.
> 
> I got sooo many compliments.  The girl at Starbucks, a bunch of people at our event saturday, some Italian tourists that came in Sunday..
> 
> I think I might make this my routine - twisted during the week (which makes the mornings SO much easier and keeps my hair moisturised) and then twistouts for the weekend.


 
*Where are the pics!!  ***drooling just thinking about them*** *I <3 your hair and make up.





KarmelQT_2008 said:


> im down finding me!!! even though i have been wigging it up i plan to show it off soon and i know those scissors might call my name!!!
> 
> *ETA: How are you ladies planning to wear your hair during the upcoming winter months?? I know wash and gos are going to be a no no since its going to be cold*!!


 
Twists and flat twists with twist are my plan for the next few months.  I'm all about the protective styling (tho I don't do weave/wigs).  I was thinking about getting some Sengalese twists in October and let my hair rest.  I wanna learn how to do two strand twists so i can rock them and braid outs.  My individual braid outs dont work right on short hair.  I will rock a WNG to go out on weekends if I can't get my twist outs on point.

****Has anyone henna'd their natural hair yet?  How did it turn out?  What mix did you use, etc?  I just got mine (Karishima Henna and some Vakita Oil) in the mail today and after reading the various threads I'm ready to take the plunge.  I want the henna more for color at this point because I'm tired of my natural black hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Taina said:


> OK i made my big chop 9 days ago. So here are some pics taken yesterday xD


   Your hair looks so cute.  I love that pixie cut.  How long did you transition for?

Welcome!!!HHG!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Your hair looks so cute. I love that pixie cut. How long did you transition for?
> 
> Welcome!!!HHG!!!


 
Welcome, Taina!!!!  Your hair is PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> FM put the darn scissors down...I love your hair stop cutting it off. I understand the frustrations with straight ends. It took my hair a month to rest and finally behave right meaning that my hair has grown some and the curlies are more defined since the moisture/protein balance is on point now (had my best wash n go ever this weekend, pic in fotki). *I wanna join the challenge.* I know I need a shape up but I refuse to cut until after my Birthday next month and I'm scared to let a stylist near my head at this point. Might cut all my progress off. I'll fix my bangs this weekend and leave it alone.


 
Gotcha....I am trying to work on my scissor issues...I have added you to challenge participants.  Remember, no more scissors after Monday until the beginning of the year.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Taina, welcome! Your hair is so CUTE! Seems like this will be an official "BC" thread than just July.  Welcome, welcome and grow and learn with us!


----------



## Taina (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Your hair looks so cute.  I love that pixie cut.  How long did you transition for?
> 
> Welcome!!!HHG!!!


Thabks to all *__*
Well i had between 5 and 7 weeks (no pretty sure) and then cut it, i believe i got anxious xDD
I also want to be in the . *BCer/No Snip Challenge* as you can see i`m a scissors maniac. Normally i woke up thinking "i want to have a haircut today" ... i don't even re-think about it
*
*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Gotcha....I am trying to work on my scissor issues...I have added you to challenge participants. Remember, no more scissors after Monday until the beginning of the year.


 
Til the beginning of the year!?!?!  What did I sign myself up for?erplexed  I want all my length but not trimming for nearly 6mos .  I'm going to need all you ladies to help me because I'm by no means scissor happy but I know I'm going to need to shape this mop top up at some point.  Do we get 1 pass?  A dusting or shape up? No trims or cuts I can deal with (I think).


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



song_of_serenity said:


> Taina, welcome! Your hair is so CUTE! Seems like this will be an official "BC" thread than just July.  Welcome, welcome and grow and learn with us!


 

I know i want to change the name of the thread 



WELCOME TAINA BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Taina said:


> OK i made my big chop 9 days ago. So here are some pics taken yesterday xD


 

Congrats on the BC lady! Gorgeous hair! Don't you feel so liberated! Oh, and welcome to the club!



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Til the beginning of the year!?!?! What did I sign myself up for?erplexed I want all my length but not trimming for nearly 6mos . I'm going to need all you ladies to help me because I'm by no means scissor happy but I know I'm going to need to shape this mop top up at some point. Do we get 1 pass? A dusting or shape up? No trims or cuts I can deal with (I think).


 
You can do it girl! We can do it together.  No more cutting.  This will actually do well in creating a habit for me of not cutting.  It takes 6 weeks to create a habit, so if I can put those scissors down for this challenge, I'll be set..lol.


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I BC'ed in April. I had been wearing lace wigs for about six months, and I just grew tired of relaxing hair that I wasn't showing anyway. I just grabbed scissors and started cutting. My last relaxer was January 2009. Even after I BC'ed, I still wore wigs, I just wasn't comfortable with the little TWA. Two days ago was the very first day that I wore my natural hair out (as in in public, and not caring what people think) since 1998. 

April 2009 





July 2009





August 14--First twist out ever!









I am just so excited and proud of myself. Right now, I am just returning to the States for a few weeks, so I will have access to products that I normally can't get my hands on. A friend of mine purchased some Karen's Hair Milk for me, and I really like that for moisture. I used some Lock and Twist Gel to set my twists. I wash and condition every four days. So far, so good!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I don't know if I can commit to leaving scissors alone for 6 months... I AM trying to limit the sporadic trimming to once per month, though. 

I didn't take any pics of the twist out - but I know there are probably some pics from Saturday that show it a bit. I'm just waiting to get pictures back from everyone. 

Note to Self: the more moisturizing the DC - the longer your hair will stay wet.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Taina said:


> Thabks to all *__*
> Well i had between 5 and 7 weeks (no pretty sure) and then cut it, i believe i got anxious xDD
> I also want to be in the . *BCer/No Snip Challenge* as you can see i`m a scissors maniac. Normally i woke up thinking "i want to have a haircut today" ... i don't even re-think about it


 
OK, Taina!  I will add you to the challenge!  See post #214 in the thread!  WELCOME!



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Til the beginning of the year!?!?! What did I sign myself up for?erplexed I want all my length but not trimming for nearly 6mos . I'm going to need all you ladies to help me because I'm by no means scissor happy but I know I'm going to need to shape this mop top up at some point. Do we get 1 pass? A dusting or shape up? No trims or cuts I can deal with (I think).


 
OK, OK *1* pass for a dusting or shape up ONLY.   That's it Vonnie!!!!  See post #214 for updated rules



countrychickd said:


> Congrats on the BC lady! Gorgeous hair! Don't you feel so liberated! Oh, and welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it girl! We can do it together. No more cutting. This will actually do well in creating a habit for me of not cutting. It takes 6 weeks to create a habit, so if I can put those scissors down for this challenge, I'll be set..lol.


 
I am gonna do it, I don't need any more shaping/dusting/trimming, I have shaped myself outta about 2 inches already...



Impresaria said:


> I BC'ed in April. I had been wearing lace wigs for about six months, and I just grew tired of relaxing hair that I wasn't showing anyway. I just grabbed scissors and started cutting. My last relaxer was January 2009. Even after I BC'ed, I still wore wigs, I just wasn't comfortable with the little TWA. Two days ago was the very first day that I wore my natural hair out (as in in public, and not caring what people think) since 1998.
> 
> April 2009
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I love KBB and I LOVE your hair!  Your twistout is SO pretty and stylish!!  WELCOME!


----------



## Taina (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> _______________________________________________________
> *It's OFFICIAL!! Recent BCer/No Snip Challenge Members:*
> 
> *KarmelQT*
> ...


For how long is going to be the challenge?


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Impresaria said:


> I BC'ed in April. I had been wearing lace wigs for about six months, and I just grew tired of relaxing hair that I wasn't showing anyway. I just grabbed scissors and started cutting. My last relaxer was January 2009. Even after I BC'ed, I still wore wigs, I just wasn't comfortable with the little TWA. Two days ago was the very first day that I wore my natural hair out (as in in public, and not caring what people think) since 1998.
> 
> April 2009
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is gorgeous! Welcome lady and congrats on your BC and on your great progress!


----------



## Morenita (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Welcome Impressaria and Taina Love your b/c's 

Lol @FM and her scissor happiness  I'm in on the no scissors challenge. I'm not snipping anytime soon anyway, so I may as well join haha. And thanks to both you and Countrychickd for your sweet comments! I will re-do the wash n go technique that I did before in a few days and give you my take on it. I want to give an honest review and I'm trying to cut back on washing my hair lol. BUT, I did do a twist out!! I did 6 two-strand flat twists and I think it came out pretty good. I love the fact that I don't have to roll the ends now!!!











It's not really a drastic difference from my wash-n-go but I wanted to see how it would look.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Morenita said:


> Welcome Impressaria and Taina Love your b/c's
> 
> Lol @FM and her scissor happiness  I'm in on the no scissors challenge. I'm not snipping anytime soon anyway, so I may as well join haha. And thanks to both you and Countrychickd for your sweet comments! I will re-do the wash n go technique that I did before in a few days and give you my take on it. I want to give an honest review and I'm trying to cut back on washing my hair lol. BUT, I did do a twist out!! I did 6 two-strand flat twists and I think it came out pretty good. I love the fact that I don't have to roll the ends now!!!
> 
> ...


 
This is so pretty! I love it! I can't wait to have some length.  I agree about not having to roll the ends now.  I do mini twists and I just twirl the ends around my finger and it coils.  It'll stay just like that until I loosen.  I love this!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Morenita said:


> Welcome Impressaria and Taina Love your b/c's
> 
> Lol @FM and her scissor happiness  I'm in on the no scissors challenge. I'm not snipping anytime soon anyway, so I may as well join haha. And thanks to both you and Countrychickd for your sweet comments! I will re-do the wash n go technique that I did before in a few days and give you my take on it. I want to give an honest review and I'm trying to cut back on washing my hair lol. BUT, I did do a twist out!! I did 6 two-strand flat twists and I think it came out pretty good. I love the fact that I don't have to roll the ends now!!!
> 
> ...


 


Lovely i agree i can not wait until i have this length


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Taina said:


> For how long is going to be the challenge?


 
No cuts or trims until Jan 1, 2010!!!  You get one pass....



Morenita said:


> Welcome Impressaria and Taina Love your b/c's
> 
> Lol @FM and her scissor happiness  I'm in on the no scissors challenge. I'm not snipping anytime soon anyway, so I may as well join haha. And thanks to both you and Countrychickd for your sweet comments! I will re-do the wash n go technique that I did before in a few days and give you my take on it. I want to give an honest review and I'm trying to cut back on washing my hair lol. BUT, I did do a twist out!! I did 6 two-strand flat twists and I think it came out pretty good. I love the fact that I don't have to roll the ends now!!!
> 
> ...


 
*LAWD......THAT'S PRETTY!*  I wish I could flat twist...I am trying, but I haven't quite got it down...

OK, now just add a little oil/moisture and re-twist those suckers tonight while dry, twirl the ends and put on a silk scarf.  You can take out in the morning and fluff and go.  If on the off chance you have a few straight ends, spritz ends with a little water and scrunch and keep it moving....My twist outs last about 4-5 days before the roots start getting real thick on me and I have to re-wet...  I *love* not rolling the ends as well....I adore the fact that I don't have to use ANY appliances or tools if I don't want to including a comb!I truly believe that this was the way my hair was intended to be managed....

I added you to our challenge...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morenita-your hair looks lovely. I loved your puff. What did you use to secure it? That black headband looking thing was super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm right there with you, I'ma need Morenita to come on and tell us what she used to secure that puff...  AND also what is this mysterious WnG technique she keeps referring to, but never giving details on....

Vonnie, I have done henna before, but not on my natural hair.  I did it about 8-9 months into my transition and I just remember my hair being really hard afterwards.  I was looking for the shine and strength but it didn't do much.  I really want to try it again on my natural hair as I still have some stuff to do it with.  I used 50/50 henna/indigo.  It did give my gray hairs some color, tho- but that was about it...


----------



## Morenita (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> No cuts or trims until Jan 1, 2010!!!  You get one pass....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lol, you know I have SUCH an issue maintaining a braid-out/twist-out. If you hadn't told me this info, I prolly would have just put it in a ponytail and co-washed tomorrow  I'll try this tonight


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> My usual. Wash and twist at night to air dry and then wear twists and then a twist out the rest of the week. I am dry twisting my hair at night with a little oil to maintain. I may also do some roller sets for a different look. I also want to try some new flat twist and corn row/puff styles in combination with my twists. I haven't really done a WnG yet...well I shingled twice, but didn't like the products and the way my hair felt after, so I've been twisting it up since then. The fat chunky twists in my siggy take me about 25 min to do initially wet and maybe 15 dry.
> _______________________________________________________
> *It's OFFICIAL!! Recent BCer/No Snip Challenge Members:*
> 
> ...




You can count me in also


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*




SexySin985 said:


> You can count me in also


 
Got it!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

count me in the challenge as well


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Loves Harmony said:


> count me in the challenge as well


 
Got it! 

Also, for my TWA BC sisters, check out this FOTKI, if you haven't already. http://public.fotki.com/bermudabeauty/ Bermudabeauty's hair is FIERCE!!!!! (Here we go:... :lovedrool: )


----------



## Taina (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I killed the rests of perm hair i had in my ends .. so im ready to not trim untill January the 1 or beyonf ... i jut want to take good care of my ends so they look pretty nice. Any suggestions?


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Taina said:


> I killed the rests of perm hair i had in my ends .. so im ready to not trim untill January the 1 or beyonf ... i jut want to take good care of my ends so they look pretty nice. Any suggestions?


 

My main thing is to moisturize..i noticed that i do have some scab hair on the ends due to the transition from relaxed to natural so its fuzzy or curls differently!!!


----------



## Taina (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I'm moisturizing every day and DC every other day. My hair feel very soft but then in the morning is harder ..


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

have you tried the baggie method?


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I love your progress.   What is your regimen?!!  Do you take hairfinity?




KarmelQT_2008 said:


> have you tried the baggie method?


----------



## Taina (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> have you tried the baggie method?


How can i do it if i can't make a ponytail? can do it covering my whole head?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> My main thing is to moisturize..i noticed that i do have some scab hair on the ends due to the transition from relaxed to natural so its fuzzy or curls differently!!!


 

I had the same thing. You couldn't really tell from the pics, but I could tell in working with it every day, so I cut it   I kept cutting until I felt like I had most of it off...

Short of trimming those ends off, I dunno what to do for them


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Taina said:


> How can i do it if i can't make a ponytail? can do it covering my whole head?


 
I think I've heard of folks doing this before...whole head, i mean  I think i read they do it overnight and just wrap the whole head in a plastic cap covered by a silk scarf and went to sleep...


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Taina said:


> I'm moisturizing every day and DC every other day. My hair feel very soft but then in the morning is harder ..


 
I went through the same thing when I BC'd and now that I'm transitioning again, its the same way. Soft right after water gets on it but once it dries, its hard hard hard. Now if I do twists or any other real style to my hair, my hair is soft all the time. Its really weird....I do DC treatments, cowashing, moisturizing & vinegar rinses. I'm just accepting this as the texture of my hair when dry


----------



## blksndrlla (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> "*My daily style lately (TWIST OUT FRO, dry twisted at night):*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
i absolutely love it! That's how I plan on wearing my hair...I do the curly nikki now to blend the relaxed ends. LOVE YOUR HAIR!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



blksndrlla said:


> i absolutely love it! That's how I plan on wearing my hair...I do the curly nikki now to blend the relaxed ends. LOVE YOUR HAIR!


 
Thanks!  I did the CurlyNikki as well pretty much my whole transition!   

When your hair is fully transitioned, you will *LOVE* the fact that you can just coil the ends of your twists with your fingers and you don't need perm rods or anything.  Plus my hair is MUCH softer and shinier when I dry in twists than a WnG


----------



## mswoman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hey I guess I'll join this forum too since I'm on the line at June 30th

I BCed on June 30th. 
I just cowash every 3 days to every other day & DC 2 times a week natural, 
MN Mix, lots of vits and water, I just started doing the indian mixes.


----------



## mswoman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I do the baggie over my whole head at night in the morning I put coconut oil and then add another sealing like EVOO or S curl... soft all day long!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I have done the whole head baggy overnight and it was great for my WNG the next day.  I find I can keep my moisture level up more if I  alternate stretched styles with loose styles and making sure my protein/moisture is balanced.  I know some ppl believe naturals don't need protein, but I have found that it really helps my hair.  Also my hair needed to rest once the BC since the relaxed hair was an added stress to my natural hair.

I tried a new style this week in an effort to keep doing stretched styles.  Also I'm worried that wearing my hair off face with head bands and such that I was going to damage my hair by having it rubbed by this same area over and over.  So I did flat twist (my fave) with twists on the ends and in the back.  I'm going to rock a twist out tonight at the Philly Meet Up grin:).  I'll take photos and post them in my Fotki this weekend.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



mswoman said:


> Hey I guess I'll join this forum too since I'm on the line at June 30th
> 
> I BCed on June 30th.
> I just cowash every 3 days to every other day & DC 2 times a week natural,
> MN Mix, lots of vits and water, I just started doing the indian mixes.


 
Welcome 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have done the whole head baggy overnight and it was great for my WNG the next day. I find I can keep my moisture level up more if I alternate stretched styles with loose styles and making sure my protein/moisture is balanced. *I know some ppl believe naturals don't need protein, but I have found that it really helps my hair. Also my hair needed to rest once the BC since the relaxed hair was an added stress to my natural hair.*
> 
> I tried a new style this week in an effort to keep doing stretched styles. Also I'm worried that wearing my hair off face with head bands and such that I was going to damage my hair by having it rubbed by this same area over and over. So I did flat twist (my fave) with twists on the ends and in the back. I'm going to rock a twist out tonight at the Philly Meet Up grin:). I'll take photos and post them in my Fotki this weekend.


 
Thanks!  I think my hair likes protein, too.  I did a cholesterol BC and my hair was smooth afterwards...That's also a GREAT point about the stress of the relaxed hair as I know my hair was heavy and BSL, so I think my hair needs to rest now that I have cut it


----------



## Brownchiq (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

So I think Ive perfected my wash and go's finally! Ive been doing daily conditioner re-wets and goes and I decided to add my denman brush to the mix and came up with this.
I can live with this and with all my workouts, its LOW MAINTENANCE which is KEY!!!


----------



## Lucie (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Any more? I need some ideas of how to BC this time around.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Brownchiq said:


> So I think Ive perfected my wash and go's finally! Ive been doing daily conditioner re-wets and goes and I decided to add my denman brush to the mix and came up with this.
> I can live with this and with all my workouts, its LOW MAINTENANCE which is KEY!!!


 
Girl, your hair is too gorgeous! I love this!


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Oh yeah...the challenge starts today ladies.  I'm going to chop a good inch off my hair when this is over.  Just to get rid of some of this scab hair I'm going through....lol.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> Oh yeah...the *challenge starts today* ladies. I'm going to chop a good inch off my hair when this is over. Just to get rid of some of this scab hair I'm going through....lol.


 
Thanks ccd!!! (girl, you shoulda cut that scab hair this weekend, so you can start fresh and it won't be worrying you over the next 4 months )

*NO CUTS LADIES until 1/1/10!!!!! *
*1 pass for shape up/dusting only!*


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Lucie said:


> Any more? I need some ideas of how to BC this time around.


 
 Lucie, how long have you been transitioning again?


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Thanks ccd!!! (girl, you shoulda cut that scab hair this weekend, so you can start fresh and it won't be worrying you over the next 4 months )
> 
> *NO CUTS LADIES until 1/1/10!!!!! *
> *1 pass for shape up/dusting only!*


 
Girl, I know I should've, but I'd definitely have to cut a inch off all over, and I don't know what that would look like on me...lol.  I'll grow some more hair, and then chop off that inch.  It'll be easier to deal with.


----------



## Brownchiq (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Im glad I get a pass! Im getting my hair straightened and trimmed on Thursday for my photoshoot. Sorry I cant live with jacked up hair on my pictures ladies! After that, grow, grow, grow!!!


----------



## Brownchiq (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> Girl, your hair is too gorgeous! I love this!


Thanks! I think I still have a few random straight pieces but I think its some heat damage that happened during my transition. Im gonna work with it thought!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

*Brownchiq- *your WNG is really nice.  I love the color and the curls.  Looking forward to seeing your new cut.

Okay *FM* I trimmed my bangs and front this weekend before I put in my flat twists so I'm ready.  I'm going to use my pass for New Years when I get my hair straightened for the 1st time.  I can do it I'mma hide my scissors from myself Let's do this!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Brownchiq said:


> Im glad I get a pass! Im getting my hair straightened and trimmed on Thursday for my photoshoot. Sorry I cant live with jacked up hair on my pictures ladies! After that, grow, grow, grow!!!


 


Brownchiq said:


> Thanks! I think I still have a few random straight pieces but I think its some heat damage that happened during my transition. Im gonna work with it thought!


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Brownchiq- *your WNG is really nice. I love the color and the curls. Looking forward to seeing your new cut.
> 
> Okay *FM* I trimmed my bangs and front this weekend before I put in my flat twists so I'm ready. I'm going to use my pass for New Years when I get my hair straightened for the 1st time. I can do it I'mma hide my scissors from myself Let's do this!!!


 
*Ladies, we are gonna be so excited about all the growth we have at the beginning of the New year!*   Watch!!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> *Ladies, we are gonna be so excited about all the growth we have at the beginning of the New year!*  Watch!!!!


 
I'm already seeing growth, so I'm super excited to see the growth we all have at the end of this.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> *Ladies, we are gonna be so excited about all the growth we have at the beginning of the New year!*   Watch!!!!




I cant wait either woohooo!!!!!!!!!!! Im so ready to have my comparison pics put up!!!!!

Whats going on with you ladies in here been a little dry lately ???


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

*FindingMe*

I cant wait til the new year..... Im hair is growing alot already. I cant wait til next month, my friend is coming to the city and im getting kinky twist. I plan to keep them up for two months


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I did my BC 6/20. Is it okay that I join you all?
I hope so ... b/c I need a support group!!! 

I do not rock my TWA. I chopped my hair down to about .5 inches. I have about 1.5-2inches (stretched) all around now (Fotki in profile).. I never opened this thread b/c of the title, but now that I am reading some posts, I feel that this is where I need to be

ETA: I currently wear wigs as my PS


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> I cant wait either woohooo!!!!!!!!!!! Im so ready to have my comparison pics put up!!!!!
> 
> Whats going on with you ladies in here been a little dry lately ???


 
I've been rocking this twist out since Sunday. It lasted great for two days, but last night I had to retwist in big twists, and it came out great today.  I took pics. I'll update my siggy soon.



yaya24 said:


> I did my BC 6/20. Is it okay that I join you all?
> I hope so ... b/c I need a support group!!!
> 
> I do not rock my TWA. I chopped my hair down to about .5 inches. I have about 1.5-2inches (stretched) all around now (Fotki in profile).. I never opened this thread b/c of the title, but now that I am reading some posts, I feel that this is where I need to be
> ...


 
Welcome lady! You can definitely join us here! We're glad to have you. I can't wait to see your hair throughout this journey.  Are you gonna join our no cutting challenge?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Ladies I have great news!!!  I just signed a lease on a new apartment.  I know its not hair related but its been a big thing in my life since I moved.  God has been blesssing me this week and I give him all the glory.  The nice thing about the apartment is that it has 1.5 bathrooms.   The smaller bathroom has a nice size linen closet, the better to hide all my products in and keep them better organized then in there current state.

On hair related news.  I'm still toying over henna'ing my hair but I'm scared.  I read most of the henna threads here and on Curlynikki and a lil of hennaforhair.com and it all keeps talking about how you need to do so much to do and be knowledgeable.  I want all the benefits of henna but I really want to see if I can get the color/shine/sheen properties.  I have 4 boxes of Karishma Henna just sitting because I'm scared I may do this wrong and have a setback.  

Ladies any thoughts, advice, ideas?  TIA.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> I've been rocking this twist out since Sunday. It lasted great for two days, but last night I had to retwist in big twists, and it came out great today.  I took pics. I'll update my siggy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome lady! You can definitely join us here! We're glad to have you. I can't wait to see your hair throughout this journey.  *Are you gonna join our no cutting challenge*?



I would love to join!!! That would be great for length retention... does this include single strand knots?? TIA


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> This is TOO funny! I have been cutting pieces here and there since I chopped and I vowed that I would not cut anything until like 3-4 months from now when I have maybe and inch or so of growth. I may even try and hold up until the New Year...*Do I smell a "Recent BCer/No Snip" challenge?????* I do believe I have issues...**
> 
> 
> I want to join this challenge!!!! Please add me!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I was in NJ for the last 6 days and had no access to the internet! 

But I took lotsa hair pics so I'll post later!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> I cant wait either woohooo!!!!!!!!!!! Im so ready to have my comparison pics put up!!!!!
> 
> Whats going on with you ladies in here been a little dry lately ???


 
I been WnG'ing it lately and my hair is dry dry dry and a HAM   I plan to wash and put in twists tonight.  (I don't know why I deviate from things that work for me trying all this stuff other folks are doing with lovely results...I just need to KISS and do me)  erplexed



yaya24 said:


> I did my BC 6/20. Is it okay that I join you all?
> I hope so ... b/c I need a support group!!!
> 
> I do not rock my TWA. I chopped my hair down to about .5 inches. I have about 1.5-2inches (stretched) all around now (Fotki in profile).. I never opened this thread b/c of the title, but now that I am reading some posts, I feel that this is where I need to be
> ...


 
 and I have you in the no cut challenge!  see post #214 of this thread  ETA: we'll let ya slide on snipping the single strand knots, so it won't count against anything in the challenge...



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ladies I have great news!!! I just signed a lease on a new apartment. I know its not hair related but its been a big thing in my life since I moved. God has been blesssing me this week and I give him all the glory. The nice thing about the apartment is that it has 1.5 bathrooms. The smaller bathroom has a nice size linen closet, the better to hide all my products in and keep them better organized then in there current state.
> 
> On hair related news. I'm still toying over henna'ing my hair but I'm scared. I read most of the henna threads here and on Curlynikki and a lil of hennaforhair.com and it all keeps talking about how you need to do so much to do and be knowledgeable. I want all the benefits of henna but I really want to see if I can get the color/shine/sheen properties. I have 4 boxes of Karishma Henna just sitting because I'm scared I may do this wrong and have a setback.
> 
> Ladies any thoughts, advice, ideas? TIA.


 
CONGRATS on the apartment!!!!!  I still have some henna in here that I bought.  I did it once and I had to let it sit overnight to let the color release and add indigo and then let it sit for 4 hours on my head...I was like "this is too much, so I never did it again."  Plus my hair came out hard afterwards.  I did *not* have a good henna experience, so I can't give you any support on that...Any expert henna ladies out there? 



scampbell said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > This is TOO funny! I have been cutting pieces here and there since I chopped and I vowed that I would not cut anything until like 3-4 months from now when I have maybe and inch or so of growth. I may even try and hold up until the New Year...*Do I smell a "Recent BCer/No Snip" challenge?????* I do believe I have issues...**
> ...


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I posted a thread with the pics from my vacation - 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=395418


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> gotya! Post #214
> 
> 
> Thanks girl!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I was in NJ for the last 6 days and had no access to the internet!
> 
> But I took lotsa hair pics so I'll post later!


 
So going to check out the pics and get my hit of the day (gorgeous hair pics are the best drugs ever...)

OT:  Which part of Jerze were you in?  Just wonderin if you were in my part of town.  Sorry bout the no internet I would have gone crazy.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So going to check out the pics and get my hit of the day (gorgeous hair pics are the best drugs ever...)
> 
> OT: Which part of Jerze were you in? Just wonderin if you were in my part of town. Sorry bout the no internet I would have gone crazy.


 

I'm from Central NJ - Princeton Area. I live out in AZ though - moved here for school.


----------



## Brownchiq (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

So IM officially in the no- cutting challenge. This should be easy. I went and got my hair blowdried, flat ironed and trimmed and it is perfect! I have no reason to cut as all straight ends are deceased and I can now wear my hair curly or straight. I dont know when Ill ever cut again! whoohoo!
HHG!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Brownchiq said:


> So IM officially in the no- cutting challenge. This should be easy. I went and got my hair blowdried, flat ironed and trimmed and it is perfect! I have no reason to cut as all straight ends are deceased and I can now wear my hair curly or straight. I dont know when Ill ever cut again! whoohoo!
> HHG!


 
Can't wait to see pics of the new cut.  Welcome aboard!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Congrats on your new place Vonnie!!!!

Are any of you ladies dealing with single strand knots?? I just found a few when detangling a few hours ago and I saw a post by Boingboing and her problem with them so she wants to relax now!!! Also how often are you detangling?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Brownchiq said:


> So IM officially in the no- cutting challenge. This should be easy. I went and got my hair blowdried, flat ironed and trimmed and it is perfect! I have no reason to cut as all straight ends are deceased and I can now wear my hair curly or straight. I dont know when Ill ever cut again! whoohoo!
> HHG!


 
Ok, gotya!  you're in the challenge!  No more cuts till the new year!  Grow, grow, grow!!!



Soliel185 said:


> I posted a thread with the pics from my vacation -
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=395418


 
  I am always in awe of your hair.  Always!



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Congrats on your new place Vonnie!!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies dealing with single strand knots?? I just found a few when detangling a few hours ago and I saw a post by Boingboing and her problem with them so she wants to relax now!!! Also how often are you detangling?


 
I detangle when I wash and then at night when I do large twists, but it's mostly finger comb thru.  For whatever reason, my hair doesn't tangle.  I feel very fortunate for that.  Running water will almost always detangle my hair and when i add a little conditioner, i can comb through instantly.  I don't lose a lot of hair either anymore.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

^^ I agree about the single strand knots. I've only found 1 or 2 since I chopped. It's always amazing to me how easily my hair detangles once it's been dampened and I've let conditioner sit for a min. If it's been awhile since I combed I spritz with water to soften it up so I can put it in sections and then go through each part with my tools. 

I go from biggest to smallest so finger combing, then wide tooth comb, then detangling comb, then denman or paddle brush.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Congrats on your new place Vonnie!!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies dealing with single strand knots?? I just found a few when detangling a few hours ago and I saw a post by Boingboing and her problem with them so she wants to relax now!!! Also how often are you detangling?



Thanks!! I'm so excited.  Any one in the S. Jerze area that wants to help?  PM me.  LOL!! JK

I had some during my twisting section and I know its because I didn't detangle thoroughly when I put the previous twists in.  My shed hair can be abundant and if I don't get it all out after 3 cowashes if I'm WNG or after each twist/twistout then I'm going to get SSK.  They are usually at the very end of my hair so I don't have to cut more than a milimeter if that.

I would just say stay on top of your detangling.  I know it can lead to setbacks or relaxing.  And we don't want to lose a July BC Sista already.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Congrats on your new place Vonnie!!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies dealing with single strand knots?? I just found a few when detangling a few hours ago and I saw a post by Boingboing and her problem with them so she wants to relax now!!! Also how often are you detangling?


 
I haven't been experiencing a whole lot of those. The only time I do is when I don't  detangle for days (when my hair is in a twist out).  I've only had two though, but when I wet my hair and condition it, it's very easy to detangle. I would definitely say try to detangle at least once every two days to keep those tangles to a minimum. HTH!


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Since there's not an August BC thread, Im checking in here. I BC'ed on Aug 24 after transitioning for 8.5 months. My last relaxer was on 12/15/08. I was supposed to wait until December but got anxious and well started snipping away....lol. Sorry no pics to post (I took some but they look horrible, I couldn't find my camera so I had to use my camera phone). 

I must say that I almost relaxed the following day b/c my hair was SUPER hard but I decided to do micros. I found that good ole TCB grease and Cantu Shea Butter mixed together work wonders to soften my 4a/b/c hair!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



shaffawn said:


> Since there's not an August BC thread, Im checking in here. I BC'ed on Aug 24 after transitioning for 8.5 months. My last relaxer was on 12/15/08. I was supposed to wait until December but got anxious and well started snipping away....lol. Sorry no pics to post (I took some but they look horrible, I couldn't find my camera so I had to use my camera phone).
> 
> I must say that I almost relaxed the following day b/c my hair was SUPER hard but I decided to do micros. I found that good ole TCB grease and Cantu Shea Butter mixed together work wonders to soften my 4a/b/c hair!


 
   Glad to have you!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> I haven't been experiencing a whole lot of those. The only time I do is when I don't detangle for days (when my hair is in a twist out). I've only had two though, but when I wet my hair and condition it, it's very easy to detangle. I would definitely say try to detangle at least once every two days to keep those tangles to a minimum. HTH!


 
Ok, so I don't think I've had one of those yet.  Is it just a little knot on the end of one strand of your hair?  Sounds foolish, I know, but I don't think I've found one yet.  

How can you find it on a single strand in all the hair on your head?erplexed


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I havent notice any single strand knots. I dont know if its because ive been wearing wigs or what. Im wearing wigs until i get my kinky twist next month. Cant wait


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



shaffawn said:


> Since there's not an August BC thread, Im checking in here. I BC'ed on Aug 24 after transitioning for 8.5 months. My last relaxer was on 12/15/08. I was supposed to wait until December but got anxious and well started snipping away....lol. Sorry no pics to post (I took some but they look horrible, I couldn't find my camera so I had to use my camera phone).
> 
> I must say that I almost relaxed the following day b/c my hair was SUPER hard but I decided to do micros. I found that good ole TCB grease and Cantu Shea Butter mixed together work wonders to soften my 4a/b/c hair!



Welcome to the natural side!!!  Feel free to join in and ask away.  We are all new at this and just learning thru each others experiences.



FindingMe said:


> Ok, so I don't think I've had one of those yet.  Is it just a little knot on the end of one strand of your hair?  Sounds foolish, I know, but I don't think I've found one yet.
> 
> *How can you find it on a single strand in all the hair on your head?*erplexed



My SSK are usually connected to a shed hair and that's how I usually find them.  Sometimes if I'm just finger combing and separating my hair or smoothing out a coil I can feel them at the end. I try to use Sera's technique (in her Fotki) of getting them out before going straight to cutting esp if they are in an area I can see in a mirror. HTH


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hey Ladies,
What are you doing with your hair at night and in the morning?  I put a scarf on overnight and when I wake up I have serious helmet head, and the only way for me to get rid of it is to wash it...I do a daily cowash so I don't really mind, but some days I don't have time to cowash it....just wondering what everyone else is doing.  Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Hey Ladies,
> What are you doing with your hair at night and in the morning? I put a scarf on overnight and when I wake up I have serious helmet head, and the only way for me to get rid of it is to wash it...I do a daily cowash so I don't really mind, but some days I don't have time to cowash it....just wondering what everyone else is doing. Thanks Ladies!!


 

For a wng I put the hair in to a high pony/pineapple. for sleeping. I use either a really long stretchy sleep scarf, or a giant scrunchy. It looks more like a loose puff than a pony though - I never double the scrunci - that's how loose it is. 

If I want, I'll then cover the puff with a satin bonnet for extra protection. In the morning to revive the curlies I spritz with plain water, or some dilute co-washing con and start to gently pull my hair outward to reverse the flattening effect of the bonnet. I fluff the ends upward and outward to bring out any crushed ends, and then shake to help the curls re-clump. The hair has to be damp enough to manipulate, but not wet enough to drip. 

Doing this I've gotten as far as day 4. 

For a twist out, the hair kind of separates itself, so I just re-twist the dry hair into jumbo twists. Never more than 20 - just depends on where the hair wants to go. I go back and wet the ends and coil around my fingers until they're all facing the same direction, cover with a scarf and then call it a night.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



shaffawn said:


> Since there's not an August BC thread, Im checking in here. I BC'ed on Aug 24 after transitioning for 8.5 months. My last relaxer was on 12/15/08. I was supposed to wait until December but got anxious and well started snipping away....lol. Sorry no pics to post (I took some but they look horrible, I couldn't find my camera so I had to use my camera phone).
> 
> I must say that I almost relaxed the following day b/c my hair was SUPER hard but I decided to do micros. I found that good ole TCB grease and Cantu Shea Butter mixed together work wonders to soften my 4a/b/c hair!



WELCOME!!! Everyone is welcomed here!!!



FindingMe said:


> Ok, so I don't think I've had one of those yet.  Is it just a little knot on the end of one strand of your hair?  Sounds foolish, I know, but I don't think I've found one yet.
> 
> *How can you find it on a single strand in all the hair on your head?*erplexed



I was going to say the same thing as vonnie its usually when i shed i saw like 2 today but i did just realize i have not detangle in almost 2 weeks yikes will not be doing that anymore


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



shaffawn said:


> Since there's not an August BC thread, Im checking in here. I BC'ed on Aug 24 after transitioning for 8.5 months. My last relaxer was on 12/15/08. I was supposed to wait until December but got anxious and well started snipping away....lol. Sorry no pics to post (I took some but they look horrible, I couldn't find my camera so I had to use my camera phone).
> 
> I must say that I almost relaxed the following day b/c my hair was SUPER hard but I decided to do micros. I found that good ole TCB grease and Cantu Shea Butter mixed together work wonders to soften my 4a/b/c hair!


 
Welcome lady! Any naturals are welcome to join here.  You don't have to be a July BCer. Congrats on your BC. I'm sure you'll learn what products what best for your hair, and I'm sure it's just gorgeous.  Don't give up on it though.



FindingMe said:


> Ok, so I don't think I've had one of those yet. Is it just a little knot on the end of one strand of your hair? Sounds foolish, I know, but I don't think I've found one yet.
> 
> How can you find it on a single strand in all the hair on your head?erplexed


 Yes ma'am. It's just a little knot on the end of a single strand.  Usually I find it when I'm finger detangling, or smoothing my hair into coils.  I can feel the know on the end, and I just separate until I find that one stranded culprit..lol.  I haven't cut...I've only found two, but that's only when I detangle on dry hair with my fingers, so I've learned my lesson. Only on wet hair. I just gently get rid of the knot one way or another.



scampbell said:


> Hey Ladies,
> What are you doing with your hair at night and in the morning? I put a scarf on overnight and when I wake up I have serious helmet head, and the only way for me to get rid of it is to wash it...I do a daily cowash so I don't really mind, but some days I don't have time to cowash it....just wondering what everyone else is doing. Thanks Ladies!!


 
I have the helmet head too girl. I've found that twist outs work well for me so that I won't have to wash every morning. I just retwist in big chunks every night or every other night, and my hair and style is well maintained.  My siggy pic is a three day old twist out.  HTH!



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> WELCOME!!! Everyone is welcomed here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same thing as vonnie its usually when i shed i saw like 2 today but i did just realize i have not detangle in almost 2 weeks yikes will not be doing that anymore


 
Yeah, detangling often helps so much in preventing the loss of unnecessary hair. I've learned that from Cichelle.  I don't think I will try going more than 4 days without detangling....and not on dry hair either. I found my two SSK that way.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

scampbell, for what I do overnight:

I always put my hair in large twists regardless of whether it's a WnG or twist out or whatever.  I oil my scalp and the twists, usually with a KBB Hair oil (contains Jojoba Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Avocado Oil, Black Seed Oil, Vitamin E & Essential and/or Fragrance Oils.)  If I have a lot of frizz I will mix a little shea butter with Vitamin E oil (soybean) and re-twist my ends.  In the morning, I take down and itf I have flat sections, I add distilled water and then re-smooth with shea butter to help re-form twists/curls.  I try not to add water all over like a spray anymore...  

I've been doing this for about 5 days now and it seems to be working for me.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> For a wng I put the hair in to a high pony/pineapple. for sleeping. I use either a really long stretchy sleep scarf, or a giant scrunchy. It looks more like a loose puff than a pony though - I never double the scrunci - that's how loose it is.
> 
> If I want, I'll then cover the puff with a satin bonnet for extra protection. In the morning to revive the curlies I spritz with plain water, or some dilute co-washing con and start to gently pull my hair outward to reverse the flattening effect of the bonnet. I fluff the ends upward and outward to bring out any crushed ends, and then shake to help the curls re-clump. The hair has to be damp enough to manipulate, but not wet enough to drip.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Soliel!!  I am going to try the water spritz this morning and see if I can revive my hair.
Can't wait till I can do the pineapple do


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



countrychickd said:


> I have the helmet head too girl. I've found that twist outs work well for me so that I won't have to wash every morning. I just retwist in big chunks every night or every other night, and my hair and style is well maintained. My siggy pic is a three day old twist out. HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> > Thanks Country Chickd!! I think I need to experiment more with styles... I will have to try and do some twists on my hair.  I have a huge head so I hope I am up for the challenge. LOL.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> scampbell, for what I do overnight:
> 
> I always put my hair in large twists regardless of whether it's a WnG or twist out or whatever. I oil my scalp and the twists, usually with a KBB Hair oil (contains Jojoba Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Avocado Oil, Black Seed Oil, Vitamin E & Essential and/or Fragrance Oils.) If I have a lot of frizz I will mix a little shea butter with Vitamin E oil (soybean) and re-twist my ends. In the morning, I take down and itf I have flat sections, I add distilled water and then re-smooth with shea butter to help re-form twists/curls. I try not to add water all over like a spray anymore...
> 
> I've been doing this for about 5 days now and it seems to be working for me.


 
Great tips FindingMe.  That KBB Hair oil ounds delish.  Well, wish me luck...going to try twists today


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Great tips FindingMe.  That KBB Hair oil ounds delish.  Well, wish me luck...going to try twists today



Good luck with them!!!  I did some last night.  I then put them in a bun to stretch them out and show their true length.  Got that from some one in the Speedy Twist thread.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Guys...I found something that blows (for ME) KCCC OUT OF THE WATER.
I heard so many reviews on here that I HAD to try it..
ECOSTYLER GEL...
Oh...my..goodness. I dampened a small section of hair to try it out on?
CURL POP CITY!! WOAH.

AND I don't have to worry about the drip, drip, drippies of waiting for it to DRY like I did the KCCC...

AND IT'S ONLY 2.99!! HELLO! I'll so my entire head and post pictures later!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Good luck with them!!! I did some last night. I then put them in a bun to stretch them out and show their true length. Got that from some one in the Speedy Twist thread.


 
I did 2 twists then quit...my large head is intimidating...erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> I did 2 twists then quit...my large head is intimidating...erplexed



Its okay.  I understand.  It took me forever to do last nites because I wasn't in the mood.  U can make bigger twists if you think that would help.  Then it won't seem like such a task.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hey, ladies..anyone have a sore/itchy/tender scalp right now?  It just feels kinda itchy, but when I scritch it, it feels tender and a little sore.  When I massage it, it feels ok, but it doesn't scratch the itch.    I did do a baking soda, DC then ACV last Thursday and now my scalp hurts.  I am wondering if I did something wrong.  BUT...My hair feels G-R-E-A-T!  When i say great, I mean SUPER DUPER FABULOUS.  It's so soft and springy and has a lot of shine, but my scalp started hurting like 2 days later...Anyone have this?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> I did 2 twists then quit...my large head is intimidating...erplexed


 
That's why I do the fat ones...I don't have the patience...


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Hey, ladies..anyone have a sore/itchy/tender scalp right now? It just feels kinda itchy, but when I scritch it, it feels tender and a little sore. When I massage it, it feels ok, but it doesn't scratch the itch.  I did do a baking soda, DC then ACV last Thursday and now my scalp hurts. I am wondering if I did something wrong. BUT...My hair feels G-R-E-A-T! When i say great, I mean SUPER DUPER FABULOUS. It's so soft and springy and has a lot of shine, but my scalp started hurting like 2 days later...Anyone have this?


 
Sometimes the baking soda can make your scalp a little tender. It'll be alright in a few days. Usually massaging some oil on it helps.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> Sometimes the baking soda can make your scalp a little tender. It'll be alright in a few days. Usually massaging some oil on it helps.


 
Thanks, sis    I was a little scared bc I did the Baking soda _and_ ACV, but if my hair didn't feel so good, I wouldn't be concerned cause I wouldn't try it again.  But gosh, it feels lovely, so I know it's a repeater for me...I prolly just threw my scalp pH off...I'll try the massage with jojoba...my hair and scalp usually like that


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

So I did a full head of mini-twist.  I pulled them into a bun and let them air dry.  I took them down and I don't like them.  I understand that my ends are a lil stretched and  I put some water on the ends but I still don't like it.

I don't know what to do with my hair.  Help!!!

I said I'd stop wearing WNGs do to all the manipulation.  I don't know about a twist out but I could use the techniques about twisting every night to make it last.  I like my hair out of my face.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Finding me i feel ya on the itchy scalp i did a baking soda treatment the other night too but i'll give it a few days like soliel said!!!!

ETA: I really hate shrinkage i wanna get my hair straightened (havent since april) but for some reason im afraid of heat!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I did a full head of mini-twist.  I pulled them into a bun and let them air dry.  I took them down and I don't like them.  I understand that my ends are a lil stretched and  I put some water on the ends but I still don't like it.
> 
> I don't know what to do with my hair.  Help!!!
> 
> I said I'd stop wearing WNGs do to all the manipulation.  I don't know about a twist out but I could use the techniques about twisting every night to make it last.  I like my hair out of my face.



You'll probably like them more in a few days. I didn't like mine at first - especially down - but they look so nice in updos that I kept them. Plus is was so easy to manage my hair with them in.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I know I had promised you guys pics of my first twist out - but I didn't take any, and I couldn't find any good ones from the event. However, one of the Fresh Fiends posted a vid from that night and you can see it. (I'm easy to spot b/c I'm the one yapping) 

http://vimeo.com/6209635
http://vimeo.com/6203030


----------



## black_beauty22 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hey ladies!! Count me in. My Big Chop date was July 2. I transitioned for 7 months. My hair type is a 4a...I think lol. I'm kinda becoming a PJ but I've stuck with the ORS Olive Oil shampoo and conditioner. Also I use Suave naturals conditioner. For moisture I use S-curl activated spray and Olive Oil lotion. I can't post up pics but I have a whole album on facebook. You can look me up under my email [email protected]. Leave me a message when you add me so I'll know your one of the lovely ladies from LHCR. Thanks a bunch ladies and happy growing to you all!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I know I had promised you guys pics of my first twist out - but I didn't take any, and I couldn't find any good ones from the event. However, one of the Fresh Fiends posted a vid from that night and you can see it. (I'm easy to spot b/c I'm the one yapping)
> 
> http://vimeo.com/6209635
> http://vimeo.com/6203030



You, and your hair look awesome!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I did a full head of mini-twist. I pulled them into a bun and let them air dry. I took them down and I don't like them. I understand that my ends are a lil stretched and I put some water on the ends but I still don't like it.
> 
> I don't know what to do with my hair. Help!!!
> 
> I said I'd stop wearing WNGs do to all the manipulation. I don't know about a twist out but I could use the techniques about twisting every night to make it last. I like my hair out of my face.


 
You can't pin them up in some kind of up-do? What about pulling them up into a bun/puff and adding hair candy? I've seen folks just pull them back with a band off their face and let the rest in the back fall where they may. What about like I do, pin up the front and let the back be willy nilly? (siggy)



Soliel185 said:


> I know I had promised you guys pics of my first twist out - but I didn't take any, and I couldn't find any good ones from the event. However, one of the Fresh Fiends posted a vid from that night and you can see it. (I'm easy to spot b/c I'm the one yapping)
> 
> http://vimeo.com/6209635
> http://vimeo.com/6203030


 
 I am SOOOOO amazed at how much hair you have on your head. GEEZ, that twist out was PERFECT!  YOU  it!



black_beauty22 said:


> Hey ladies!! Count me in. My Big Chop date was July 2. I transitioned for 7 months. My hair type is a 4a...I think lol. I'm kinda becoming a PJ but I've stuck with the ORS Olive Oil shampoo and conditioner. Also I use Suave naturals conditioner. For moisture I use S-curl activated spray and Olive Oil lotion. I can't post up pics but I have a whole album on facebook. You can look me up under my email [email protected]. Leave me a message when you add me so I'll know your one of the lovely ladies from LHCR. Thanks a bunch ladies and happy growing to you all!!!


 
:welcome3:  You'll enjoy it here...


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Its okay. I understand. It took me forever to do last nites because I wasn't in the mood. U can make bigger twists if you think that would help. Then it won't seem like such a task.


 
Thanks girl! You are so encouraging!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> That's why I do the fat ones...I don't have the patience...


 
Lol. I can't wait till my hair is long enough to do some long fat braids


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Lol. I can't wait till my hair is long enough to do some long fat braids


 
Girl, with the no cut challege, you'll be there in a minute!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

i posted earlier that my scalp was hurting and I thought it was from my Baking Soda, DC, ACV treatment.   The problem is my hair feels SOOOOOO good, but my scalp is still a little sore.  I've been massaging it and that is distributing the oils and that seems to have soothed it a little, but it still feels kinda yucky.  Maybe in a couple of days, it will have normalized.  It seems to be getting better....

Did I do too much with both the Baking Soda and ACV do you think?

I thought, I rinsed it good, bc the baking soda was the first thing I did, and my DC was Jane Carter, so I wasn't afraid to get it on my scalp.  I thought I rinsed really well.

I don't want to jack up the moisture in my hair trying to fix my scalp, but this has got to go...

I think I waited to long to start massaging, like I waited until the pain peaked and then tried to correct it.  Maybe if I had started really deep massaging oil from the beginning it would have been a lot better?  I dunno, I'm just thinking out loud.

I'm just wondering what I could have done to prevent this bc this is basically the best my hair has felt since the BC...but my itchy sore scalp has sapped some of the joy right out of the triumph...


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> i posted earlier that my scalp was hurting and I thought it was from my Baking Soda, DC, ACV treatment. The problem is my hair feels SOOOOOO good, but my scalp is still a little sore. I've been massaging it and that is distributing the oils and that seems to have soothed it a little, but it still feels kinda yucky. Maybe in a couple of days, it will have normalized. It seems to be getting better....
> 
> Did I do too much with both the Baking Soda and ACV do you think?
> 
> ...


 

Sometimes I have that reaction, and sometimes I don't. When it happens though, it always means something awesome is going on with my hair. I get the same feeling with Tea Tree Oil, Amla Oil (which I discovered today) and Mega Tek. I think of it the same way I think of my muscles being sore after a workout. 

Maybe try diluting it more, or leaving it on for a shorter period of time. Maybe you could put oil on your scalp - like a base, so it's a barrier to the baking soda? :scratchch


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I figured out why I didn't like my mini-twists.  I didn't like my hair stretched out like that since it didn't want to behave right.  My twists were sticking up every which way from putting them in a bun and the twists were coming undone.

 So I took a shower and spritzed my twists to see if it would look better.  Between the shower humidity and the moisture spritz my hair laid down, the ends curled up nicely, and I could put them in a style (pulled back with a head band) without it looking all crazy.  You can't see the length like before but I don't look like Medusa anymore.



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Finding me i feel ya on the itchy scalp i did a baking soda treatment the other night too but i'll give it a few days like soliel said!!!!
> 
> ETA: *I really hate shrinkage i wanna get my hair straightened (havent since april) but for some reason im afraid of heat!!*



I'm not fond of shrinkage but it doesn't really bother me if I'm doing WNG.  I too am scared of heat especially, as a victim of heat damage.  New Year's is my first time I'm going to use heat it'll be 8mos at that point.


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I want to join this tread!!!!!!!! 

why is this the new naturals' spot, and August BC'ers are getting left out?  

I am learning a lot from what you ladies have posted and I'd like to request membership into this thread
I BC'ed August 24, after 13months and 12 days  My hair type is 3c/4a, and my pictures are in my fotki.

I am currently struggling haha because I realize that W-n-G's are too much manipulation. I also have a big head which is intimidating, but I'd like to do twists. I have a feeling it will take me hours... but if I could manage to put some in in like an hour, I'd be quite happy.

My pictures are in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/Calala22. Please visit, leave comments, suggestions, anything!

I am looking to buy products, especially hair oils and moisturizers. Then, I will set up a regimen. I am hoping to do styles with low manipulation though, because I hate waking up in the morning with hair that feels parched


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I also have heat damage  from ONE visit to a hair salon back in June. 
She used THREE different forms of (high) heat, and the front of my hair is now damaged.

In some parts of the front, the ends still curl, but there are a few strands that are stick straight from the root. It is irritating. One.freaking.visit. is all it took.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hello ladies.... My hair is growing alot since the bc. Im so happy that i find out what products work for me. I will continue to stick with the same products. Dont fix it if it isnt broken... Yayayayayy.. Im getting kinky twist on the 18th so i can retire my wigs for awhile lol lol ...


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



CarLiTa said:


> I also have heat damage  from ONE visit to a hair salon back in June.
> She used THREE different forms of (high) heat, and the front of my hair is now damaged.
> 
> In some parts of the front, the ends still curl, but there are a few strands that are stick straight from the root. It is irritating. One.freaking.visit. is all it took.


 

 try doing two strand twist until you can get some new growth to cut the damage


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> Sometimes I have that reaction, and sometimes I don't. When it happens though, it always means something awesome is going on with my hair. I get the same feeling with Tea Tree Oil, Amla Oil (which I discovered today) and Mega Tek. I think of it the same way I think of my muscles being sore after a workout.
> 
> Maybe try diluting it more, or leaving it on for a shorter period of time. Maybe you could put oil on your scalp - like a base, so it's a barrier to the baking soda? :scratchch


 
I think I didn't have it diluted enuf for my head.   Oiling the scalp BEFORE really well prolly will help.  That's a good idea...I had to wash that mess with the only thing that I knew would normalize my scalp and that was my herbal shampoo (has sulfates) and conditioner.  I noticed my hair was a little stripped after but I loved it up with some Afroveda curly custard and put it in some twists...I'ma let it marinate for a few days ...My scalp feels 300x better right now...we'll see about how dry my hair is when i take the twists down...



CarLiTa said:


> I want to join this tread!!!!!!!!
> 
> why is this the new naturals' spot, and August BC'ers are getting left out?
> 
> ...


 
Hey, girl!!!    Carlita!!!!  Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!  We have recent BC ladies in here from all months not just July, so Welcome!!  I had to let the WnGs go.  Every time I tried it, my hair was busted and dry.  The ONLY was I seem to be able to have/maintain any sheen & moisture is if I twist when wet and let that air dry and wear the twists for a few days before I wear a twist out.  Girl, look at my siggy, I have chunky twists all over and they take me about 25 minutes.  You have enuf hair to do these as well.  I have about 20-25 twists total...they don't have to be tiny and take 3 hours..



CarLiTa said:


> I also have heat damage  from ONE visit to a hair salon back in June.
> She used THREE different forms of (high) heat, and the front of my hair is now damaged.
> 
> In some parts of the front, the ends still curl, but there are a few strands that are stick straight from the root. It is irritating. One.freaking.visit. is all it took.


 
Thanks for the warning on the heat.  My front is damaged from color as well, so I feel you...



Loves Harmony said:


> Hello ladies.... My hair is growing alot since the bc. Im so happy that i find out what products work for me. I will continue to stick with the same products. Dont fix it if it isnt broken... Yayayayayy.. Im getting kinky twist on the 18th so i can retire my wigs for awhile lol lol ...


 
I REALLY need to keep this in mind...I have about 3 more products I want to try and then I am just going to keep doing it the way that's been workin using the best ones.  until that stops working, I'm not trying to change it up....I think I'm running out of steam on trying to fiure out my hair   I was so gung ho in the begining and now I'm just like "OK, now WHAT was it that worked again, 'cause I just need to KISS and do that and stop experimenting..."


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



CarLiTa said:


> I want to join this tread!!!!!!!!
> 
> why is this the new naturals' spot, and August BC'ers are getting left out?
> 
> ...


 
Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurl, I have felt your pain on this one..... until I received my Hairveda products.
I have been using the Herbal Green Tea Butter and Whipped Cream after washing and then I seal it all in with CoCasta Shikakai Oil.  I still wake up with helmet head, but the hair is soft and moisturized.  Love it!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I've also joined a cornrow challenge... the more motivation the better.. I find that leaving my hair alone is BEST for me.. I cowashed my cornrows today and moisturized with moisture maniac conditioner (bedhead) sealed with castor oil.. that reminds me.. I need to buy more castor oil after work today..


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurl, I have felt your pain on this one..... until I received my Hairveda products.
> I have been using the Herbal Green Tea Butter and Whipped Cream after washing and then I seal it all in with CoCasta Shikakai Oil. I still wake up with helmet head, but the hair is soft and moisturized. Love it!!!


 
I am so happy to hear this .  I've heard that other naturals like Hairveda also.  I am a Hairveda stan so I was hoping I could continue to use the products once 100% natural.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Ya'll, I just ordered Afroveda and I am in love....

I just received my Curly Custard and PUR whipped jelly and used it for the first time today. I LOVE THEM!!!! the Curly Custard looked whipped in the jar, but goes on *REALLY HEAVY*, so you only really need a little bit. I used _WAYYY_ too much when i did my twists today and I was SO bitter.  I hate wasting good stuff. My hair was a little stripped after I used a sulfate shampoo today, but the curly custard has it smooth and heavy, like with moisture. I don't know another way to describe it. It smells like you wanna eat it, on the real. Like an orange dreamsicle... I can tell my hair has a TON of moisture in it right now, bc I did it at 9am and it's still really damp. Usually bc my hair is SO porous, by now (5p) it would be almost dry. Every time I move my head, I smell the fragrance...I feel luxurious 

I haven't tried the Whipped jelly yet, but I notice the owner uses a mixture of both for her twists. I think I will use them one at a time.

I think the curly custard will be good during the winter when the air is more dry and the PUR whipped jelly will be better during the summer when there's a little more moisture in the air bc it has a stronger hold even though it's lighter in texture. (This one smells like pure vanilla )

I layer just a bit of Karen's Body Beautiful Super silky on top of whatever I twist with bc it gives my hair slip and it twists better/easier for me.

I'll probably wear the twists a few more days, but I'll try and snap a pic when I take it out...


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurl, I have felt your pain on this one..... until I received my Hairveda products.
> I have been using the Herbal Green Tea Butter and Whipped Cream after washing and then I seal it all in with CoCasta Shikakai Oil. I still wake up with helmet head, but the hair is soft and moisturized. Love it!!!


 
drats, scambell, i was really trying to avoid purchasing another product line....seriously...but you make it sound so good...drats 



Shay72 said:


> I am so happy to hear this . I've heard that other naturals like Hairveda also. I am a Hairveda stan so I was hoping I could continue to use the products once 100% natural.



oh, well...off to hairveda.com....


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Shay72 said:


> I am so happy to hear this . I've heard that other naturals like Hairveda also. I am a Hairveda stan so I was hoping I could continue to use the products once 100% natural.


 
Yup! They are so great. I was just outside and couldn't stop looking at the blinging refelction of my hair!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> drats, scambell, i was really trying to avoid purchasing another product line....seriously...but you make it sound so good...drats
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well...off to hairveda.com....


 
LOL!!

I am waiting till next month to place my order because Lord knows I want to try out the Vatika Frosting.


----------



## robot. (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

This natural thing is actually a lot more complicated than I thought it would be. 

Right now, I'm just working on keeping my moisture up, seeing how my hair holds up without daily cowashing.

I'm desperately using up my stash so I can order more stuff.  I have my shopping lists ALL ready to go.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Hi ladies I'm happy you all are sharing your BC experience now that you end your transition this summer. Maybe you can get the thread name change to New Natural so that others who will b/c this year and in the future can join and share? Just a thought! I'm at 47 weeks and plan on waiting until Jan 2010 so I'll be lurking and learning.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I am waiting till next month to place my order because Lord knows I want to try out the *Vatika Frosting*.



Me too!!!!  I like the sitrilinah (sp?) DC.   I was looking at that cocosta (sp?) oil that's on sale now but I'm so holding out to try the frosting.



FindingMe said:


> drats, scambell, i was really trying to avoid purchasing another product line....seriously...but you make it sound so good...drats
> oh, well...off to hairveda.com....



  FM  you sound like a PJ to me.  But yeah I understand about finding either one product line or several products that work and stick to them.  I wish my hair would one time just say NO!! but she likes everything  I do to her (protein, moisture, oil, butters)  Only thing so far has been the Burdock stuff from Qhemet and my mom didn't like it either hence the reason I have it.

Welcome Carlita!!!  Love your hair girl!!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Me too!!!! *I like the sitrilinah (sp?) DC. I was looking at that cocosta (sp?) oil that's on sale now but I'm so holding out to try the frosting.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had the DC in my hair today and wanted to bite a chunk out of my head it smelt so good.  I DC'd on dry hair...what a dream!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

I made a spray the night before last with Rose Water (smells SO good), vegetable glycerine, aloe vera, and a splash of Wheat Protein (got from lotioncrafters). This morning I woke up to a packed down curly fro, so I spritzed and fluffed with the new spray.

It's almost 4pm and my hair is still sooooo soft. I think I have a winner!

My old mix had SAA, and I would add an essential oil to cover the slightly fishy smell of the SAA - but I wasn't always successful. This is working as good, if not better and it smells divine to boot!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Vonnie, I am a PJ...I have SERIOUS issues...



scampbell said:


> I had the DC in my hair today and wanted to bite a chunk out of my head it smelt so good. I DC'd on dry hair...what a dream!!


 
scampbell, I need to do this.  I figure I can do it on dry hair overnight with a cap and scarf and be good the next morning. 




Soliel185 said:


> I made a spray the night before last with Rose Water (smells SO good), vegetable glycerine, aloe vera, and a splash of Wheat Protein (got from lotioncrafters). This morning I woke up to a packed down curly fro, so I spritzed and fluffed with the new spray.
> 
> It's almost 4pm and my hair is still sooooo soft. I think I have a winner!
> 
> My old mix had SAA, and I would add an essential oil to cover the slightly fishy smell of the SAA - but I wasn't always successful. This is working as good, if not better and it smells divine to boot!


 
I envy mixologists...my stuff always comes out like crap (stuff/chunks floating in it, not mixing up, just generally a mess...)


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> Vonnie, I am a PJ...I have SERIOUS issues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am sure your hair will thank you.  I prefer the DC on dry hair than I do on my wet hair.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*

Is it possible to change the name of the thread?? I cant figure out how!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Is it possible to change the name of the thread?? I cant figure out how!!


 
I'm thinking if you just pm a mod they will do it for you.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Is it possible to change the name of the thread?? I cant figure out how!!


 
PM a mod...Whatcha gonna change it to? 

Would you also ask them will you still be subscribed to the new thread with the new name if they change or will we have to re-subscribe...THX!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> I made a spray the night before last with Rose Water (smells SO good), vegetable glycerine, aloe vera, and a splash of Wheat Protein (got from lotioncrafters). This morning I woke up to a packed down curly fro, so I spritzed and fluffed with the new spray.
> 
> It's almost 4pm and my hair is still sooooo soft. I think I have a winner!
> 
> My old mix had SAA, and I would add an essential oil to cover the slightly fishy smell of the SAA - but I wasn't always successful. This is working as good, if not better and it smells divine to boot!


 
I have a mix similar to this (except I add Jojoba oil) and I love it.  I'm trying not to be a hard core PJ but I was looking at that SAA and Wheat Protein has been talked about a lot.  How does the Wheat Protein come liquid, solid, gel?  I use Orange EO as fragrance since it gives me a nice refreshed smell.



scampbell said:


> I am sure your hair will thank you.  I prefer the DC on dry hair than I do on my wet hair.


 
When you DC on dry hair do you come back and cowash later?  What is your routine when you do this? TIA

FM-mixing is just like cooking.  You know how you like your food to taste and you remix a recipe to meet your tastes.  You know what you hair likes and/or needs and you just mix accordingly.  I have made some mixes that turned out a lil funky and you just figure out what you can add to make it better (if possible, I learned that with my MSM powder disaster).  I think mixing is better for my hair since I can tailor my DCs, spritz, HOT, next will be hair butters to what my hair likes/needs and keep different mixes for different occasions.  Just remember to right down what you put in so you can reproduce it (this is my problem). HTH.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> PM a mod...Whatcha gonna change it to?
> 
> Would you also ask them will you still be subscribed to the new thread with the new name if they change or will we have to re-subscribe...THX!




Oops i was acting so fast i just told her to take the July out of it im so not creative erplexed


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 1, 2009)

I have just begun my online purchases... and these recommendations aren't helping... there's so much I want to buy

Here is my list so far:
*Shampoo:*
1. Dr. Bronner's Castile soap (_sadly, i bought this before I checked lhcf. I might try FindingMe's method for using it when I want to clarify_)
2. Oyin Handmade: Honey Wash (_good reviews on youtube_)

*Conditioner:* _(only 1 so far, looking at others at the moment)_
1. Olive and Aloe Conditioner - _tried once, don't remember loving it, but will try it again (maybe might help if mixed for deep conditioning)_
*
Deep Conditioner:*
1. Olive oil + Coconut oil + Cheapie conditioner + Honey = insanely amazing deep conditioner. 

*Leave-in:*
1. Oyin Greg Juice (To Be Purchased (*TBP*))
2. Hairveda Whipped Cream (_ordered and waiting_)

*Moisturizers:*
1. Ojon (_someone gave me left overs, but I don't know what the product is exactly. It looks like mud, but it's a grease_)
2. Eco Styler Gel (clear)
3. Qhemet Biologics *(TBP)*
4. Shea Butter *(TBP)*
5. _**wondering if I should get Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream_
*
Oils:*
1. Castor oil *(TBP)*
2. Coconut oil *(TBP)*
3. Jojoba oil *(TBP)*
5. Avocado Butter *(TBP)*
4. Hairveda Avosoya with E (_ordered and waiting_)


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have a mix similar to this (except I add Jojoba oil) and I love it. I'm trying not to be a hard core PJ but I was looking at that SAA and Wheat Protein has been talked about a lot. How does the Wheat Protein come liquid, solid, gel? I use Orange EO as fragrance since it gives me a nice refreshed smell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Forgive me for the quoting and bolding... I don't know how to quote parts of messages

I was going to do a full wash afterwards but my hair felt so delicious that I just rinsed out the DC and left it at that.  I also was loving the smell so much that I didn't want to cover it with another conditioner.

Finally did some pathetic twists in my hair....took me so long, I even took breaks...my head is HUGE, I can't even wear hats...feel sorry for me. LOL!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 1, 2009)

Couple of piccies with Ecostyler. I LOVE THIS GEL. Only 2.99 for an entire tub, alcohol free?? Not having to deal with the drippies from waiting for KCCC to dry?? My definition is awesome. 


I can tell my hair is growing since it's starting to "hang" over my bando. (Excuse the peeking panty hose hair tie!)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 1, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> Couple of piccies with Ecostyler. I LOVE THIS GEL. Only 2.99 for an entire tub, alcohol free?? Not having to deal with the drippies from waiting for KCCC to dry?? My definition is awesome.
> 
> 
> I can tell my hair is growing since it's starting to "hang" over my bando. (Excuse the peeking panty hose hair tie!)



That looks great SOS!!  I may have to invest in this at some point.  I'm not a fan of gel for real not even KCCC really.  Where did you get it from?  Did you apply to wet hair or damp hair?  TIA

SCampbell-  Thanks.  I'm glad you tried the twists.  I know how difficult it is when you don't "feel" like doing your hair.  Girl your head is fine.  I got a big ole forehead and still pull my hair out my face for all the world to be blinded by its shine. LOL!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> Couple of piccies with Ecostyler. I LOVE THIS GEL. Only 2.99 for an entire tub, alcohol free?? Not having to deal with the drippies from waiting for KCCC to dry?? My definition is awesome.
> 
> 
> I can tell my hair is growing since it's starting to "hang" over my bando. (Excuse the peeking panty hose hair tie!)


 

Hair is blang blangin!! looks good.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 1, 2009)

Any of you ladies tried the caramel treatment?  I think I am going to do a homemade one tomorrow.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey ladies!!! I don't know how I managed to miss this thread. 

BC Date: June 27, 2009 (a few days shy of July)
Hair type: 3C/4A
How long you transitioned: 16 months 
Products that work: My staples right now are EVOO, Herbal Essences Hello Hydration, KCCC, and Infusium 23 Moisturologie. Oooh, and Castor oil too.
Pix:

(2nd day hair pulled into a puff)





Texture shots (from around the day I BC'd):


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 1, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That looks great SOS!!  I may have to invest in this at some point.  I'm not a fan of gel for real not even KCCC really.  Where did you get it from?  Did you apply to wet hair or damp hair?  TIA



Thank you! Any bss should carry it! Here's a thread that made me go out and get it in the first place!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=351419&highlight=

 My hair was just DAMP. It shouldn't be sopping wet at all (that's what I had a problem with kccc!) Youtube has plenty of how tos on it! It's so cheap and works wonders. I spritz it with a jojoba oil/water mixture at the end so it wouldn't crunch up...it has a hold, curl definition AND isn't crunchy!




scampbell said:


> Hair is blang blangin!! looks good.


Thank you! The bling was thanks to the flash, but I didn't get enough lighting to pick up the curls otherwise!

WELCOME VIVEZ! Your hair looks great!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome Vivez love your hair!!!

SOS- what color is the gel i went to my BSS today and there were like 3 colors?!?!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 2, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies!!! I don't know how I managed to miss this thread.
> 
> BC Date: June 27, 2009 (a few days shy of July)
> Hair type: 3C/4A
> ...


 
Don't come in here with all that beautiful hair without sharing your regime....
LOL. just joking...but I want to know still. LOL.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 2, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Welcome Vivez love your hair!!!
> 
> SOS- what color is the gel i went to my BSS today and there were like 3 colors?!?!



I read not to get super hold...and I avoid black gel like the plague. I'm a new gel user. LOL. 

Mine is in a pink jar. :3 The hold level is firm hold, 7 and it is a clear gel.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have a mix similar to this (except I add Jojoba oil) and I love it. I'm trying not to be a hard core PJ but I was looking at that SAA and Wheat Protein has been talked about a lot. How does the Wheat Protein come liquid, solid, gel? I use Orange EO as fragrance since it gives me a nice refreshed smell.
> 
> 
> 
> When you DC on dry hair do you come back and cowash later? What is your routine when you do this? TIA


 

The wheat germ is a liquid. It's not the consistancy of an oil, but it's not as thin as water. It's kind of like Aloe vera juice. I noticed that Wheat protein was a common ingredient in a lot of high end products so I started looking into it. I like to experiement. 

When I DC I just rinse and leave it at that. No need to co-wash afterward unless it was a protein DC and my hair feels kind of tangle-y - in which case the co-wash can help me detangle in the shower and it doesn't effect the final result. 

I know that on lotioncrafters there are several extracts and oils that are available in Water Soluble form and that makes them much easier to mix. I usually mix like consistancies together - like creamy and oily things mix well. Creamy and watery things mix well - watery and oily things not so much. Also, it's best to dissolve some things like citric acid, or baking soda in a small amount of liquid before adding it to the rest of the batch. I don't heat things or go all double boiler temp check mixtress - I like to dump a whole bunch of things I know are good altogether and see what happens.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



scampbell said:


> Forgive me for the quoting and bolding... I don't know how to quote parts of messages
> 
> I was going to do a full wash afterwards but my hair felt so delicious that I just rinsed out the DC and left it at that. I also was loving the smell so much that I didn't want to cover it with another conditioner.
> 
> Finally did some pathetic twists in my hair....took me so long, I even took breaks...my head is HUGE, I can't even wear hats...feel sorry for me. LOL!!


 
I was on Brockstar's blog today (http://kinkycurlycrazylove.blogspot.com/)  and I read when she does her DC, she has three steps:
Step One: Wash with a clarifying conditioner. This will get all of the "gunk" out and make your hair super fresh n clean 

Step two: Apply Deep Conditioner. Make sure you distribute it evenly. Then put on a plastic cap and either hang out for an hour around the house or sit under the dryer for about 10-15 min. 

*Step three, and most important: After rinsing, apply a regular conditioner. I didn't do this at first until I got the tip and believe me, it does wonders! 

*And last, but not least, always use a leave in conditioner.
​I don't think I've ever used a reg conditioner after the DC, but I'm gonna try it bc my DCs are missing something...  I'm gonna do a dry DC overnight and then rinse in the am and then apply my reg Nature's Gate conditioner and rinse some but not all out and use the left in conditioner as my leave-in....I'm just trying to simplify....


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 2, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> Couple of piccies with Ecostyler. I LOVE THIS GEL. Only 2.99 for an entire tub, alcohol free?? Not having to deal with the drippies from waiting for KCCC to dry?? My definition is awesome.
> 
> 
> I can tell my hair is growing since it's starting to "hang" over my bando. (Excuse the peeking panty hose hair tie!)


 
 *sos, Your hair looks SOOOOO pretty!!!*  I do have some ecostyler i need to try again...(PJism at it's finest...)  what do you use as a leave in under it?


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 2, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies!!! I don't know how I managed to miss this thread.
> 
> BC Date: June 27, 2009 (a few days shy of July)
> Hair type: 3C/4A
> ...


 
:welcome3:  :lovedrool: YOUR HAIR IS LOVELY!!!!!!  You have a ton of it, too!  I transitioned for 16 months as well and am so glad I did the BC, I dunno what to do!  Welcome again!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 2, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> *sos, Your hair looks SOOOOO pretty!!!*  I do have some ecostyler i need to try again...(PJism at it's finest...)  what do you use as a leave in under it?


THANK YOU!! 

Nothing at all under! I just spritz it afterward with a jojoba oil/water mixture. Stopped the crunchies right in their tracks!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 2, 2009)

Great name change thanks!


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 2, 2009)

I LOVE this thread!!!!! 

I'm always in here and I hope it's still up and running when I BC next year. With the name change, I know I will be an official member once I BC. 

I have learned soooo much from all of you - Thank you and HHG!!!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm happy to see this thread is still alive and has soooooo many new commers

Wow, it seems like all of LHCF has done a BC for the Summer.

I'm not gonna lie, in the morning when I wake up with helmet hair (flat sides and back with a puffy top) combined with the extra attention and time I have to set aside to comb and style my hair for work and other outtings, and the frustration of not being as talented and createful as some of you lovely ladies are with your natural hair, plus those days I get frustrated cuz my hair isn't long enough to rock a BIG fro, I am still sooooooooooooooooo in love with my natural hair. This is truly one of the best decisions I have made in my life and it feels good

Everybody and I mean EVERYBODY questioned why I chose to chop my hair off in the first place (I didn't think it was such a big deal as people are making it seem) erplexed I've gotten more positive comment than negative.... Well I've only got 1 negative comment. But i didnt lose any sleep over it. I have no regrets about my decision to go natural. I only wish I had done it sooner

I will try to post with some of my 1 month update pics.

You ladies all look wonderful! Just think how much progress we will have around this time next year. I can't wait.

HHG ladies and congrats to everyone on their big chop

ETA: *Song of Serenity*, ITA with you on the EcoStyler Gel. The price alone had me grinning from ear to ear. And it is a HUGE tub too I was sooooo anxious to get the KCCC and now I hardly use it cuz the EcoStyler is much better.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 2, 2009)

scampbell said:


> Don't come in here with all that beautiful hair without sharing your regime....
> LOL. just joking...but I want to know still. LOL.


 
LOL Thanks!! Well, right now I don't really have much of a regimen as I try to keep things as simple as possible. But as of right now...

1. I cowash everyday or every other day depending on the hairstyle I'm wearing... If I have a ponytail in, I'll usually leave it alone for a day or two.

2. I cowash with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration, and thats after trying Suave Naturals, Garnier Fructis, Humectress, J/A/S/O/N, and a few others. Out of everything, I LOVE Herbal Essences the best  My new favorite is also Say Yes to Cucumbers.

3. While I cowash I finger comb through my hair and then I detangle under running water with my Denman, going from tips to roots. I don't rinse out all of the condish, and then when I get out I apply some Infusium Moisturologie and seal with an oil (usually Castor, but EVOO as of recently.)

4. I tie down with a satin scarf until the next day or until I leave the house.

I clarify 1x a week or whenever my hair feels as if it has buildup. I also do light protein treatments ever so often, I had to give up my beloved Aphogee 2-step Protein because my natural texture did NOT like it at all, whereas my relaxed hair loved it! 

When I do my protein treatments, I follow up with ORS Replenishing Pak.

My style of choice right now is either WNGs or a low ponytail. In the beginning I was doing two strand twist bantu knots a la SouthernTease, but with the time restraints I have, WNGs and especially ponytails are the easiest thing for me to do with little manipulation.

As of recent I got my hair colored too! I'll post pics of that later today when I get home.



FindingMe said:


> :welcome3: :lovedrool: YOUR HAIR IS LOVELY!!!!!!  You have a ton of it, too! I transitioned for 16 months as well and am so glad I did the BC, I dunno what to do! Welcome again!


 
Thank you!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 

I am stalking this thread. I have decided that I am going to do the BC in November if not then, definately by Christmas.  I have about 2.5 inches of NG in the front and about 4 in the back. I don't anticipate it getting any longer by that time, as I have been transitioning for almost 11 months and I am assuming I am just a slow grower. Reason why I am waiting is because I am stacing money for products. Please help me with any recommendations for products that I will need. I am a 4a/b and my hair is soo hard to moisterize. It is also protein sensitive.

Here is my list

Moisturizers:
Carols Daughter Marguerete (sp?) magic
Qhemet Burdock root creme
Qhemet Olive and Amla heavy Creme

Not buying any shampoos, I will stick with my Creme of Nature

Styling aids:
Knot Today
KCCC
Miss jessies baby buttercreme, curly pudding (the sample set)
Cutting shears
more DC caps
Some headbands and earrings.

Conditiners (for cowash):
I have about 16 V05s so I will use them all and also use Trader Joes Nourish Spa

Oils:
Sweet Almond

Gonna also buy some new makeup....

What recommendations for course, thick 4A hair do you all recommend


----------



## GreenD (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi all!! I'm late with this one but whatevs!! Here's my stats:

BC: March 15, 2009
Transition: last perm was June 25th so that's about 9 months
Hair Type: IDK, I think 3c/4a
Products: co wash with either Hello Hydration, or V05 Milk Conditioners,  seal with Jamaican black castor oil, deep condition with ORS Replinishing Deep Penetrating Conditioner, ACV rinse to clarify, Aphogee Protein treatment (monthly) and moisturize with Profective original moisturizer (the yellow one). 

I'm keepin it as simple as possible!!

My starting length was 3" measuring the longest parts and it's now like 5 1/2" for the longest parts. I grow .5 inches per month. I've attached pics, but those are from July, so I don't have any BC pic on this computer.






 This was after I took my cornrows and detangled.




I cheated and decided to check length and flat ironed at 4 months.




Another pic of flat ironed hair.

I'll post actual BC pics tonight. 

Great thread!! I was feeling left out since I didn't chop in July, so I couldn't join that thread.

Can't wait to see progress pics!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi! Ya'll, I big chopped in June, never transitioned, chopped down to maybe half an inch, I have chopped many times but feel this will be the last time (fingers crossed), this time around I am doing things differently, by keeping it simple on products and getting braids to keep my fingers out of my hair and getting frustrated with styles. I already know my natural hair and how to take care of it, but when you have a twa for a long time it gets boring and you want a different look and then you go and relax it and then regret it and have to start all over LOL!! Well at least I did.

I use Creame of Nature Shampoo (Old Version) or Elasta QP Conditioning Shampoo
Infusium Moisturizing Leave In (Diluted)
Qhemet Biologics Heavy Cream
ORS Replenish Pak for Deep Conditioning (weekly)


----------



## GreenD (Sep 2, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am stalking this thread. I have decided that I am going to do the BC in November if not then, definately by Christmas. I have about 2.5 inches of NG in the front and about 4 in the back. I don't anticipate it getting any longer by that time, as I have been transitioning for almost 11 months and I am assuming I am just a slow grower. Reason why I am waiting is because I am stacing money for products. Please help me with any recommendations for products that I will need. I am a 4a/b and my hair is soo hard to moisterize. It is also protein sensitive.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Zee,

I had this LONG reply to help with you with your moisturizing dilemma, but somehow I got timed out. So this is the short version. You may want to make sure you're using heavier products that will actually penetrate your hair to moisturize it instead of sit on top of it. I have thick hair and it takes a lot of water and heavy moisturizers to actually moisturize it. But then again this is my personal experience, and it may not be the same for all.

Coconut oil and thin products like that don't do anything for my hair.  Instead I use castor oil and Profective moisturizing lotion and it works fine for me. I think the tighter/thicker your curl the heavier/more the product you need to moisturize. When I use such products it also defines my curls more too. I think defining curls has A LOT to do with how well moisturized your hair is. 

Also you may have to increase how much product/water you put on your hair. Sometimes not enough product won't do the job. You gotta find the right combination. For me the heavier the product the less I need per section of hair. The thinner the product the more I have to use per section. Or you can remember, the thicker the hair the thicker the product and vice versa. But again, this is my personal experience. Thinner products may work wonders for many, just not me.

So I hope this helps you, and once you get your hair in the habit of it receiving it, it will respond favorably.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



FindingMe said:


> I was on Brockstar's blog today (http://kinkycurlycrazylove.blogspot.com/) and I read when she does her DC, she has three steps:
> Step One: Wash with a clarifying conditioner. This will get all of the "gunk" out and make your hair super fresh n clean
> 
> Step two: Apply Deep Conditioner. Make sure you distribute it evenly. Then put on a plastic cap and either hang out for an hour around the house or sit under the dryer for about 10-15 min.
> ...


 
Thanks for the info.  I am going to try that today.  Just got a whack load of Afroveda product and I want to try the Ashlii Amala DC and then I will follow up with the coconut milk conditioner. mmm mmmm
Let me knwo how yours goes.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 2, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> LOL Thanks!! Well, right now I don't really have much of a regimen as I try to keep things as simple as possible. But as of right now...
> 
> 1. I cowash everyday or every other day depending on the hairstyle I'm wearing... If I have a ponytail in, I'll usually leave it alone for a day or two.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. You inspire me. Looove your hair!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 2, 2009)

SexySin985 said:


> I'm happy to see this thread is still alive and has soooooo many new commers
> 
> Wow, it seems like all of LHCF has done a BC for the Summer.
> 
> ...


 
I am definitley going to have to re-visit my Ecostyler gel...   For the most part, I have had a lot of praises about my BC..DH is a fan which is always good.  I did have some people kind of look erplexed when they saw me after I cut it bc it had gotten really long.  Sometimes I'm patient and I feel like explaining why I cut my hair and sometimes I'm like "i Love it...you'll get used to it..." and keep it movin'  



ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am stalking this thread. I have decided that I am going to do the BC in November if not then, definately by Christmas. I have about 2.5 inches of NG in the front and about 4 in the back. I don't anticipate it getting any longer by that time, as I have been transitioning for almost 11 months and I am assuming I am just a slow grower. Reason why I am waiting is because I am stacing money for products. Please help me with any recommendations for products that I will need. I am a 4a/b and my hair is soo hard to moisterize. It is also protein sensitive.
> 
> ...


 
 I have thick coarse 4a hair with some 3c sprinkled in, but my hair is THIRSTY, THIRSTY, THIRSTY!!!  The Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme is OK, but I think you might something like AfroVeda's Shea Amla Butter Cream just as good if not better http://www.afroveda.com/AV-SHEAAMLA.html and it's a fraction of the cost...It's a *REALL*Y good moisturizer.  A friend of mine loaned me some a couple of days ago bc I have the curly custard http://www.afroveda.com/AV-CURLYCUSTARD.html and my hair LOVES IT!!!   

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding is OK, too, but I find that I need a TON of it to really shingle or get definition and when it dries it's kind stiff and it flakes a bit bc you have to use a little much...again...I REALLY think you would like something like Afroveda's curly custard (thicker, more moisturizing product) or their PUR whipped jelly (lighter product but has more hold).  Again, they are a fraction of the cost of Miss Jessie's and they have no parabens, sulfates or formaldehyde.  It' some really good stuff...

I concur on the cutting shears, you need a really good pair and PUH-LENTY of DC caps.  A lot of ladies DC more than once a week.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



DivaDava said:


> Hi all!! I'm late with this one but whatevs!! Here's my stats:
> 
> BC: March 15, 2009
> Transition: last perm was June 25th so that's about 9 months
> ...


 
 I am trying to get back to keeping it simple....I start to deviate when I see all these wonderful things that work SO well for other ladies and then i jump on the bandwagon, too, and I just end up wasting money and time... How do you like that Jamaican Black Castor oil? What's the difference btw it and the regular? (see....here i go again)



SignatureBeauty said:


> Hi! Ya'll, I big chopped in June, never transitioned, chopped down to maybe half an inch, I have chopped many times but feel this will be the last time (fingers crossed), this time around I am doing things differently, by keeping it simple on products and getting braids to keep my fingers out of my hair and getting frustrated with styles. I already know my natural hair and how to take care of it, but when you have a twa for a long time it gets boring and you want a different look and then you go and relax it and then regret it and have to start all over LOL!! Well at least I did.
> 
> I use Creame of Nature Shampoo (Old Version) or Elasta QP Conditioning Shampoo
> Infusium Moisturizing Leave In (Diluted)
> ...


 
  My relaxed hair LOVED ORS, I need to bust out one of the 50-11 packets I have stashed around here somewhere and try it out...  



scampbell said:


> Thanks for the info. I am going to try that today. Just got a whack load of Afroveda product and I want to try the Ashlii Amala DC and then I will follow up with the coconut milk conditioner. mmm mmmm
> Let me knwo how yours goes.


 
scampbell, I am gonna have to  hanging around you. You are a bad influence...didn't you just get a crap load of *Hairveda* products, too?  I'm not buying anything else fooling around with ya'll... (girl, tell me how they work out for you... )


----------



## GreenD (Sep 2, 2009)

FindingMe,
I really like the BJCO as it's heavy enough to effectively moisturize my hair. I haven't tried the regular kind, but I will be soon as I'm running low on the black stuff. As for keeping it simple, my pockets only allow me to keep it simple.  I can't afford all this on-line ordering and what-have-you right now, but kudos to those who can. Maybe when my money gets better I'll step it up, but I love to call myself the Thrift Diva!! You can get the same results of having healthy, long hair minus the pricey products. Plus you can't get any more natural than the things in your kitchen!

I really love your hair. It's so cute on you!!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok, here are the pics of my chop in June. I also flat ironed my hair to see if I can rock it straight, but I couldn't.  Also, excuse the eyebrows I was trying to grow them back in since the Chinese lady kept waxing them too thin.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 2, 2009)

FindingMe - I am a bad influence...but I think I am about to take off my PJ shoes and put away my credit card.  I really love my hairveda and afroveda stuff.  I am really into ayurveda right now, so I will keep those...and my chagrin valley shampoo bars as staples.  
I have about 100 bottles of condish to use up now...LOL...i will be pre-pooing every day. LOL.
Oh yah...took my twists out to put in a caramel treatment and the twist out looked super cute.  I am going to do another one today with Afrovedas Hemp Seed butter on them. wooo!!
I will let you know how the caramel treatment goes...it's in my hair a i type!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 2, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Ok, here are the pics of my chop in June. I also flat ironed my hair to see if I can rock it straight, but I couldn't.  Also, excuse the eyebrows I was trying to grow them back in since the Chinese lady kept waxing them too thin.


 

*KA-YUTE!!!*  I think as your hair grows, you will not have a lot of shrinkage bc your TWA was almost the same straightened as it was natural!!! LOVE IT!



scampbell said:


> FindingMe - I am a bad influence...but I think I am about to take off my PJ shoes and put away my credit card. I really love my hairveda and afroveda stuff. I am really into ayurveda right now, so I will keep those...and my chagrin valley shampoo bars as staples.
> I have about 100 bottles of condish to use up now...LOL...i will be pre-pooing every day. LOL.
> Oh yah...took my twists out to put in a caramel treatment and the twist out looked super cute. I am going to do another one today with Afrovedas Hemp Seed butter on them. wooo!!
> I will let you know how the caramel treatment goes...it's in my hair a i type!


 

I feel ya...I'ma put my credit card up for a minute, too...I see this Afroveda lasting for a minute...plus all the other stuff I already have. I am not buying ANYTHING else until I use up what I have... (do I smell a recent BC/no spend challenge????, hmmm....) 


ics: please of the twist out and also keep up posted on the caramel traetment....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 2, 2009)

scampbell said:


> FindingMe -I am a bad influence...but I think I am about to take off my PJ shoes and put away my credit card.  I really love my hairveda and afroveda stuff.
> Oh yah...*took my twists out to put in a caramel treatment and the twist out looked super cute.  I am going to do another one today with Afrovedas Hemp Seed butter on them. *wooo!!
> I will let you know how the caramel treatment goes...it's in my hair a i type!





FindingMe said:


> I am trying to get back to keeping it simple....I start to deviate when I see all these wonderful things that work SO well for other ladies and then i jump on the bandwagon, too, and I just end up wasting money and time... How do you like that Jamaican Black Castor oil? What's the difference btw it and the regular? (see....here i go again)
> 
> scampbell, I am gonna have to  hanging around you. You are a bad influence...didn't you just get a crap load of *Hairveda* products, too?  I'm not buying anything else fooling around with ya'll... (girl, tell me how they work out for you... )



Okay Scampbell & FM don't come all up in here trying to tempt us with your PJism.  Some of us are struggling with our will power and don't need you talking about how great all these products we don't use are. I already got a laundry list of products I want to buy from Shescentit and some natural butters

Scampbell- I need some pics of your twists and twistout.  Oh and a recipe for your caramel treatment.  Thanks!




ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am stalking this thread. I have decided that I am going to do the BC in November if not then, definately by Christmas.  I have about 2.5 inches of NG in the front and about 4 in the back. I don't anticipate it getting any longer by that time, as I have been transitioning for almost 11 months and I am assuming I am just a slow grower. Reason why I am waiting is because I am stacing money for products. Please help me with any recommendations for products that I will need. I am a 4a/b and my hair is soo hard to moisterize. It is also protein sensitive.
> 
> What recommendations for course, thick 4A hair do you all recommend



I would recommend reading some of the reviews on here and getting samples of certain products esp the more expensive ones.  True you can always sell them if they don't work but personally I prefer not to do that.  Have you been natural before and that's how you know you are protein sensitive?  A lot of us found out that our natural hair is much different then relaxed hair and our products had to change.  I have thick 4a and it loves just about everything except the Burdock Root cream (too heavy for me but I'll revisit in the winter) and maybe one or two other products.  Unfortunately this new natural thing requires some experimentation within reason.



FindingMe said:


> I was on Brockstar's blog today (http://kinkycurlycrazylove.blogspot.com/)  and I read when she does her DC, she has three steps:
> I don't think I've ever used a reg conditioner after the DC, but I'm gonna try it bc my DCs are missing something...  I'm gonna do a dry DC overnight and then rinse in the am and then apply my reg Nature's Gate conditioner and rinse some but not all out and use the left in conditioner as my leave-in....I'm just trying to simplify....



I couldn't get the link to work can you post it again?  

Thanks FM.  I'm definitely going to have to try this the next time.  My only problem is the amount of conditioner I'll use b/c I'm heavy handed with my cowash conditioners esp to detangle.


----------



## GreenD (Sep 2, 2009)

scampbell said:


> FindingMe - I am a bad influence...but I think I am about to take off my PJ shoes and put away my credit card. I really love my hairveda and afroveda stuff. I am really into ayurveda right now, so I will keep those...and my chagrin valley shampoo bars as staples.
> I have about 100 bottles of condish to use up now...LOL...i will be pre-pooing every day. LOL.
> Oh yah...took my twists out to put in a caramel treatment and the twist out looked super cute. I am going to do another one today with Afrovedas Hemp Seed butter on them. wooo!!
> I will let you know how the caramel treatment goes...it's in my hair a i type!


 
How is Afroveda's Hemp Seed? I was on the website last week wanting to buy the butter sampler, but since she's in Africa I'll have to wait. And I don't have any money!!  I know I just said I couldn't afford to order on line and what not, but that curly custard looks too good to pass up!!!  It's on my wish list, so hopefully I'll be able to order it when she gets back. I'm really trying to keep my purchasing to a minimum, especiallly since I still have stuff I need to use up. But in my defense (as I reason with myself), I do need more moisturizing lotion/custards.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey ladies!! I truly believe that cowashing and upping my moisture had helped speed up my growth!

Tonight I took a few snapshots identical to the ones I took when I BC'd and was actually a little happy to see that it looks longer! (Or it could be my mind just playing tricks on me, )


Left Side:








Right Side:








What do you think? It's so funny because when I was relaxed, I did EVERYTHING possible to speed up growth - biotin and growth aids, tons of products, MTG, OCT, you name it, I've tried it. This time around, all I did was try my best to KISS and keep my hair moisturized and I think maybe that's the true theory to hair thriving. It's barely been 2.5 months!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 2, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies!! I truly believe that cowashing and upping my moisture had helped speed up my growth!
> 
> Tonight I took a few snapshots identical to the ones I took when I BC'd and was actually a little happy to see that it looks longer! (Or it could be my mind just playing tricks on me, )
> 
> ...



Its definitely growing.  Congrats!!! I love the highlights.  What did you use?  These pics are very inspiring.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 2, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Its definitely growing.  Congrats!!! I love the highlights.  What did you use?  These pics are very inspiring.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks  I actually went to a salon in Harlem to get them done but next time I go I'll ask him what brand it is, I know the color reference book was Paul Mitchell.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 2, 2009)

So, just finished my caramel treatment. My hair was super soft after...like extra fluffy.  I put in some Afroveda Ms. Bhree and curly custard...might have overdone it on the product because it feels a little less soft now.  Going to post in my fotki...it's not working for me on here...check check 'em out!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 2, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> How is Afroveda's Hemp Seed? I was on the website last week wanting to buy the butter sampler, but since she's in Africa I'll have to wait. And I don't have any money!!  I know I just said I couldn't afford to order on line and what not, but that curly custard looks too good to pass up!!!  It's on my wish list, so hopefully I'll be able to order it when she gets back. I'm really trying to keep my purchasing to a minimum, especiallly since I still have stuff I need to use up. But in my defense (as I reason with myself), I do need more moisturizing lotion/custards.


 
Never got around to using the hemp seed butter. I was going to do the twists tonight but its already 9:30pm here and it will take me AWWWWWHILE .... I will try for tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 3, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Okay Scampbell & FM don't come all up in here trying to tempt us with your PJism. Some of us are struggling with our will power and don't need you talking about how great all these products we don't use are.I already got a laundry list of products I want to buy from Shescentit and some natural butters
> 
> Scampbell- I need some pics of your twists and twistout. Oh and a recipe for your caramel treatment. Thanks!
> 
> ...


 
oops   http://kinkycurlycrazylove.blogspot.com/  try this one...



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies!! I truly believe that cowashing and upping my moisture had helped speed up my growth!
> 
> Tonight I took a few snapshots identical to the ones I took when I BC'd and was actually a little happy to see that it looks longer! (Or it could be my mind just playing tricks on me, )
> 
> ...


 
  I see growth!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 3, 2009)

scampbell said:


> Never got around to using the hemp seed butter. I was going to do the twists tonight but its already 9:30pm here and it will take me AWWWWWHILE .... I will try for tomorrow and let you know!


 
NICE!!!! YOur hair looks so pretty and soft after the caramel treatment. I was cracking up at you busting on your forehead!!! Ain't nuttin wrong with it! (I like your naile, too!)

Girl, PUH-LEASE tell me that is a picture of the store where you bought your 1 or 2 shampoo bars from and not a stash that you own...PLEASE! 'cause if that's all you, boo, you got me beat by a MILE with your PJism!:notworthy (I am over her green with envy over your stash...I want e'rythang you got up posted in that FOTKI...Qhemet has been on my radar for a minute)  I'm bout to jack you for your stash, put 'em up!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 3, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Okay *Scampbell & FM don't come all up in here trying to tempt us with your PJism. Some of us are struggling with our will power and don't need you talking about how great all these products we don't use are*.I already got a laundry list of products I want to buy from Shescentit and some natural butters
> 
> *Scampbell- I need some pics of your twists and twistout. Oh and a recipe for your caramel treatment. Thanks!*
> 
> ...


 
LOL!!  I haven't come on the hair forums raving about any products till I got my hairveda and afroveda stuff...so I'ma keep on preaching till they stop working. LOL.
I put the caramel treatment on before taking pics of the twist out, so the next time I do one, I will take pics.  
The caramel recipe I used is from JustKiya:  http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/02/caramel-treat.html

She has a pictorial and everything.  It was awesome.

I put my pics up in my fotki!!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 3, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> NICE!!!! YOur hair looks so pretty and soft after the caramel treatment. I was cracking up at you busting on your forehead!!! Ain't nuttin wrong with it! (I like your naile, too!)
> 
> Girl, PUH-LEASE tell me that is a picture of the store where you bought your 1 or 2 shampoo bars from and not a stash that you own...PLEASE! 'cause if that's all you, boo, you got me beat by a MILE with your PJism!:notworthy (I am over her green with envy over your stash...I want e'rythang you got up posted in that FOTKI...Qhemet has been on my radar for a minute) I'm bout to jack you for your stash, put 'em up!


 
I'm gonna have to come up here with protection if you keep threatening me. LOL.  I originally bought 2 bars of soap and 5 shampoo bars...but then...I was like...why not try more, that way you don't have to worry about ordering them again if you love them  ...so I did.  And plus, Ida says soap is better with age, so I can stash them for awhile.

I really like the Qhemet stuff I got..I used the Amla & Olive Oil heavy cream with a little olive & honey balm. Loved it... Not gonna lie.
Going to have to start alternating products days... Hairveda, Afroveda, Qhemet...and then start all over againerplexed....LOL


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 3, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Ok, here are the pics of my chop in June. I also flat ironed my hair to see if I can rock it straight, but I couldn't.  Also, excuse the eyebrows I was trying to grow them back in since the Chinese lady kept waxing them too thin.



Beautiful texture and beautiful smile


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 3, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies!! I truly believe that cowashing and upping my moisture had helped speed up my growth!
> 
> Tonight I took a few snapshots identical to the ones I took when I BC'd and was actually a little happy to see that it looks longer! (Or it could be my mind just playing tricks on me, )
> 
> ...



It has definitely grown Your 'Right Side' really shows the growth. I need to up my CO wash game.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 3, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Hi Zee,
> 
> I had this LONG reply to help with you with your moisturizing dilemma, but somehow I got timed out. So this is the short version. You may want to make sure you're using heavier products that will actually penetrate your hair to moisturize it instead of sit on top of it. I have thick hair and it takes a lot of water and heavy moisturizers to actually moisturize it. But then again this is my personal experience, and it may not be the same for all.
> 
> ...



Thank you Diva,

I really appreciate your response. I do agree that I need a lot of product and water. It seems to me that a lot of things that I can buy at Walmart,CVS, etc, don't work on my natural hair. My relaxed, blow dried and straightened hair..yes..but my hair unstraightened or natural..heck no! I actually tried profective Break thru (the lotion and the stuff in the jar) and my hair hated them both. I am outside a lot and I live in Florida so I am exposed to a lot of sun. The product felt good while I was in side but as soon as I hit the humidty it made it hard as a rock.

I have been hearing a lot about the Qhemet heavy cream so I wanted to try it because it seems heavy. Thank you so much for your reply and I will keep you updated.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 3, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I am definitley going to have to re-visit my Ecostyler gel...   For the most part, I have had a lot of praises about my BC..DH is a fan which is always good.  I did have some people kind of look erplexed when they saw me after I cut it bc it had gotten really long.  Sometimes I'm patient and I feel like explaining why I cut my hair and sometimes I'm like "i Love it...you'll get used to it..." and keep it movin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi There Findingme,

Thank you for your reply. I actually didn't want to use the Miss jessie's for shingled hair, but more for twists, braid outs and twistouts. I plan on attemtping to shingle with ecostyler and KCCC whichever works best. I just love the moisturized hold that the Miss jessies gives. As for the AfroVeda curly custord and jelly...here is the website for that? I might have to check youtube for some product reviews and videos on ladies styling with these products. is the Afroveda Shea Alma Cream better than the Qhemet's Amla shea Cream? Are they the same? I am going to def. add castor oil to the list. It is fairly inexpensive so its worth a try. I am hearing that it thickens tresses too.


Hello Vonnie,

I have been relaxed since I was 10 or 11 (sad.. I know). I have always stretched my relaxers from 12-17 weeks at a time, so I am pretty familiar with my natural hair. In addition, I am almost one year post relaxer so I have quite a few inches of NG. I read a lot of reviews and watch tons of youtubes on products. i stalk people with hair like mine so that I can see how a product may work on me. My hair didn't used to be protein sensitive while relaxed until about 6 months into my transition. Now, if I put something as light as Nexxus keraphix on my hair is gets really hard and I have to DC AND cowash, so I hafta do a protein every month and its really small. 

Thank you so much for your reply
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hair Candy!  

I really want to grab some of these.  (and they're all under $10 from F21)






Vintage Feather Clip





Fab Dainty Satin Bobby Pins (multiple colors avail - for *$1.50* each!)





Feather Accent Bobby Pins





Pleated Flower Headband


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 3, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Hi There Findingme,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I actually didn't want to use the Miss jessie's for shingled hair, but more for twists, braid outs and twistouts. I plan on attemtping to shingle with ecostyler and KCCC whichever works best. I just love the moisturized hold that the Miss jessies gives. As for the AfroVeda curly custord and jelly...here is the website for that? I might have to check youtube for some product reviews and videos on ladies styling with these products. is the Afroveda Shea Alma Cream better than the Qhemet's Amla shea Cream? Are they the same? I am going to def. add castor oil to the list. It is fairly inexpensive so its worth a try. I am hearing that it thickens tresses too.
> 
> ...


 
www.afroveda.com  here is a thread about their products:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=311043

Soliel, I love F21.  They had some crochet berets that I wanted to wear this winter:

http://www.forever21.com/search.asp?keyword=beret

These were also mostly less than $10...


----------



## godsflowerrr (Sep 3, 2009)

Pretty pretty pretty hair ladies!!!! I love all of the cute natural curlies!!!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 3, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Thank you Diva,
> 
> I really appreciate your response. I do agree that I need a lot of product and water. It seems to me that a lot of things that I can buy at Walmart,CVS, etc, don't work on my natural hair. My relaxed, blow dried and straightened hair..yes..but my hair unstraightened or natural..heck no! I actually tried profective Break thru (the lotion and the stuff in the jar) and my hair hated them both. I am outside a lot and I live in Florida so I am exposed to a lot of sun. The product felt good while I was in side but as soon as I hit the humidty it made it hard as a rock.
> 
> I have been hearing a lot about the Qhemet heavy cream so I wanted to try it because it seems heavy. Thank you so much for your reply and I will keep you updated.


 
Not a problem. Please let me know how the Qhemet heavy cream works, as I'm always up to try a new moisturizer. That's the one thing I lack a lot of in my cabinet.  As for the Profective, it's good for me now, but I just use it on my hair before braiding it up to put under my wig. I may need to change it in the fall/winter. We'll see. I just tried it out because they lady in Sally's said her daughter's hair is long (she described bra strappish-mid back length hair) and she cut a few inches off and her daughter used it for a month or so, and she pretty much grew her hair back. I don't know her or her daughter, but I decided what's the worst that could happen. Her daughter is also relaxed and keeps her hair in protective styles, so I'm sure that helped as well.

But I'm glad I could help and can't wait to hear about how you like your Qhemet!!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 3, 2009)

SexySin985 said:


> Beautiful texture and beautiful smile


 
Hey Sexy Thanks!! I really did not like my hair after my chop (hence the wigs), as I don't think it compliments my face too much. I have a fat, round face and between you and me (whispering) I have a small head!!! So not having a lot of hair to disguise that is not cute!! I can't wait for my hair to get bigger, then it will look normal!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm gonna do the "Cherry Lola" treatment today!
http://www.cherrylola.com/topics/the-cherry-lola-treatment/

A member did it here with KCCC:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367841&highlight=cherry+lola

and here with ECOSTYLER <3
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396388&highlight=cherry+lola

The ecostyler user said the cherry lola didn't really do much.  If I can find the ingredients, I'll use it!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 3, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> I'm gonna do the "Cherry Lola" treatment today!
> http://www.cherrylola.com/topics/the-cherry-lola-treatment/
> 
> A member did it here with KCCC:
> ...


 
SoS, I keep reading about that.  Where are you getting your Braggs Amino Acid?  Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 3, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> SoS, I keep reading about that. Where are you getting your Braggs Amino Acid? Let us know how it turns out!


 

I got mine from the grocery store - Whole Foods, Sprouts, Trader Joes, and Sunflower Market should all have it.  Any place you get ACV basically. 

I made a DC with the cherry lola ingredients, and then added coconut cream, coconut milk, and a tiny bit of coconut oil. It smells good enough to eat and makes my hair feel super strong.


----------



## Brownchiq (Sep 4, 2009)

So here is the result of my final cut until January challenge. The relaxer is gone but my hair is straight for the pictures. 
PROMISE NO MORE CUTTING! ITS TIME TO GROW!


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 4, 2009)

Brownchiq said:


> So here is the result of my final cut until January challenge. The relaxer is gone but my hair is straight for the pictures.
> PROMISE NO MORE CUTTING! ITS TIME TO GROW!



Wow, it looks so soft and silky..

Beautiful!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 4, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> I'm gonna do the "Cherry Lola" treatment today!
> http://www.cherrylola.com/topics/the-cherry-lola-treatment/
> 
> A member did it here with KCCC:
> ...



I did that treatment several times during my transition (pics in my fotki).  I like the results and since its a natural protein treatment I like it even better.  I definitely had less frizz when I did it and more clumping but each head is different.  I haven't done it as a natural yet but I have the ingredients just waiting.  Maybe this weekend since I'm going to WNG for the holiday.  Can't wait to hear how it turns out.



scampbell said:


> LOL!!  I haven't come on the hair forums raving about any products till I got my hairveda and afroveda stuff...so I'ma keep on preaching till they stop working. LOL.
> I put the caramel treatment on before taking pics of the twist out, so the next time I do one, I will take pics.
> The caramel recipe I used is from JustKiya:  http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/02/caramel-treat.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I was looking at your products.  What company is that you have your oils & butters from?  Would you recommend them?  Still holding out on the best products for a good price.  TIA



Brownchiq said:


> So here is the result of my final cut until January challenge. The relaxer is gone but my hair is straight for the pictures.
> PROMISE NO MORE CUTTING! ITS TIME TO GROW!



  WOW!!! It looks terrific!!  I love the body and color.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 4, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08-  I get my oils and butters from New Directions Aromatics.  I live in Canada and I know they have a Canadian site so I don't have to worry about customs.  I like them.  Reliable and fast shipping.


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, here are my 1 month post updates...... It's isn't much considering that it's only been one month but I do see a little progress...

oh, and these would probably look better side by side but I don't know how to do that so I'm just going to post them as is

*Stretch comparison:*

July 30th





Sept 2nd





*Wet from the back*

July 30





Sept 2nd





*Puff*

Aug 11th with KCCC





Sept 2nd with EcoStyler Gel










_Side note: It wasn't until I became a natural that I realized how big my forehead was_

I think I'm getting the hang of this natural thing. I just ordered the whole collection of Hydratherma Natural Products from www.healthyhairjourney.com and I CANNOT wait to try them out.


I will keep a detailed review and report back once I start

HHG Ladies and much love


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL!!! ^^^^ Don't feel bad I got a big forehead to, your hair is gawgess, I Love the shine, I am gonna have to look into this ecostyler gel, where do you get it from? I never heard of it


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 4, 2009)

SexySin985 said:


> Ok, here are my 1 month post updates...... It's isn't much considering that it's only been one month but I do see a little progress...
> 
> oh, and these would probably look better side by side but I don't know how to do that so I'm just going to post them as is
> 
> ...


 
A little progress...for a month, that is A LOT of progress... don't doubt yourself. Great job!!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 4, 2009)

SignatureBeauty said:


> LOL!!! ^^^^ Don't feel bad I got a big forehead to, your hair is gawgess, I Love the shine, I am gonna have to look into this ecostyler gel, where do you get it from? I never heard of it



Thankx. I got it from Sally's It was on sale for $7.49 for and 2 tubs (they come in diff. colors). I only bought 1 and I think it was $3 and some change. Excellent product with a great price tag. You can beat that.


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 4, 2009)

scampbell said:


> A little progress...for a month, that is A LOT of progress... don't doubt yourself. Great job!!!



Thankx you.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish I can see y'all's pictures 9at work and those sites are blocked) so I will have to wait until I get home.

I am tryna read on this cherry lola treatment (even went on her blog) and I can't/don't see what exactly it does for the hair. Can someone tel me?


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 4, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I wish I can see y'all's pictures 9at work and those sites are blocked) so I will have to wait until I get home.
> 
> I am tryna read on this cherry lola treatment (even went on her blog) and I can't/don't see what exactly it does for the hair. Can someone tel me?


 
Hair is made of Keratin & amino acids - which is a form of protein. 

The Braggs is full of amino acids, and the yogurt is full of protein and lactic acid. 

For hair - protein helps reinforce it's natural texture, making it more prominant (which is why using silk amino acids or keratin in a relaxer leads to texlaxing) It makes your curls curlier and your coils coilier  As a result it cuts down on frizz b/c all those extra frizz hairs now match up perfectly with the bigger clumps instead of doing whatever they want. Yogurt can also be moisturizing, due to the fat content, and combined with the protein your hair is better able to hold on to this moisture. Baking Soda is another ingredient that helps your hair grab moisture, and keep/draw it deep into the cortex.

We all know that with natural hair low moisture = packed down, shrunken fro (the level of which depends on your texture). Moisturized hair is heavier, so moisture on natural hair = elongated, softer, better defined curls & coils. The CL treatment combines all these effects with very simple ingredients. 

HTH!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 4, 2009)

Brownchiq said:


> So here is the result of my final cut until January challenge. The relaxer is gone but my hair is straight for the pictures.
> PROMISE NO MORE CUTTING! ITS TIME TO GROW!


 

*Beautiful!!!!!!*  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 4, 2009)

SexySin985 said:


> Ok, here are my 1 month post updates...... It's isn't much considering that it's only been one month but I do see a little progress...
> 
> oh, and these would probably look better side by side but I don't know how to do that so I'm just going to post them as is
> 
> ...


 
  that looks like a couple of inches of growth in some places...WOW!!!* Just beautiful!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GreenD (Sep 4, 2009)

SexySin985 said:


> Ok, here are my 1 month post updates...... It's isn't much considering that it's only been one month but I do see a little progress...
> 
> oh, and these would probably look better side by side but I don't know how to do that so I'm just going to post them as is
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is sooo cute!! Hey I noticed my hair is about the same length as yours in front, be sure to add me as a friend and I'll do the same! I'm gunning for shoulder length by my one year nappiversary in March, and armpit hopefullly by June 2010. How about you? Also how do you make a puff?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 4, 2009)

Your hair DEFINITELY GREW! Wow! 
My month is here. I'll check my pictures for change. I wish I did the stretch down like you did in the front!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 5, 2009)

SexySin985 said:


> Ok, here are my 1 month post updates...... It's isn't much considering that it's only been one month but I do see a little progress...
> 
> oh, and these would probably look better side by side but I don't know how to do that so I'm just going to post them as is
> 
> ...



That is some awesome progress!!  Your hair is growing like a weed.  Don't worry about the forehead thing,  I have a huge one as well.  I don't let it stop me from pulling my hair off my face.  I have learned to embrace the dome and all its shiniest.


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow! I'm back ladies, and I've missed so much! Love this thread! So I'm loving the name change, and welcome, welcome, welcome to all the new naturals.  Such lovely heads of hair in here, and so much growth! I wish I could quote all of you, but that's too much quoting, so just congrats to everyone!


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 5, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> that looks like a couple of inches of growth in some places...WOW!!!* Just beautiful!!!!!!!!*


Thankx. If it werent for me taking pics I would have never realized the growth. I hope it keeps growing like this




DivaDava said:


> Your hair is sooo cute!! Hey I noticed my hair is about the same length as yours in front, be sure to add me as a friend and I'll do the same! I'm gunning for shoulder length by my one year nappiversary in March, and armpit hopefullly by June 2010. How about you? Also how do you make a puff?



Thank you And thank you also for the friend request. You've been added

I really don't have a set length in mind as yet. I guess I would like to be at full shoulder by Aug 2010. I do hope to get great length but right now my focus is more on learning about my new hair and what product it likes and dislikes, keeping it moisturized and healthy and so on. 

ETA: I forgot to answer you last question. 

To make a puff I first comb out my hair. Then I lightly put some EcoStyler Gel around my edges in the front and a little on the back and sides. Then I use a soft brush to lay my hair down. Finally I use one of my Conair headbands (the children sized ones) and place it around my head. I pull it up just enough to secure all my hair and feel a bit snug and secured on my head so it wont roll off. 

I hope that made sense.

HHG



song_of_serenity said:


> Your hair DEFINITELY GREW! Wow!
> My month is here. I'll check my pictures for change. I wish I did the stretch down like you did in the front!



Thank you. I'm trying to get the hang of flat twist so I can try the style you did



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That is some awesome progress!!  Your hair is growing like a weed.  Don't worry about the forehead thing,  I have a huge one as well.  I don't let it stop me from pulling my hair off my face.  I have learned to embrace the dome and all its shiniest.



Thankx

LOL about the forehead. Yeah, I embrace it now. It just took me a couple of days to get used to it


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 5, 2009)

GREAT JOB!!! that's some fantastic growth for just a month! And I love the puff with EcoStyler gel on you, you've convinced me to try it. 

Don't worry about having a big forehead, I have quite a dome myself 



SexySin985 said:


> Ok, here are my 1 month post updates...... It's isn't much considering that it's only been one month but I do see a little progress...
> 
> oh, and these would probably look better side by side but I don't know how to do that so I'm just going to post them as is
> 
> ...


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 5, 2009)

What's everyone upto with their hair?  I currently have LUSH's caca noir in my hair.  I grated it, added hot water and mixed it to a nice creamy consistency.  I then added about 2 tsp of honey and 2 Tbsp of coconut oil to it.  I find that adding oils makes the henna more "sticky" and it doesn't "run".  I will let you guys know how it goes.

Anyone ordering from the Shescentit labour day sale.  Never ordered from them before...trying to control my inner PJ....maybe I will wait for the new years sales......


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are the results of my LUSH caca noir.  I used 2 squares (out of a bar of 6) and grated it with a cheese grater.  It made alot more than I thought.  I then mixed it with hot water, coconut oil and honey.
Applied it to my hair for 6 hours and patiently waited.
When that was done I was about to apply a DC that I kind of made (coconut milk cream, shea butter, coconut oil, honey, and sitrinillah DC)....then I dropped it in the shower and watched most of it go down the drain.   I used what I had left and then topped it off with AO Honeysuckler Rose.
After an hour under heat, I rinsed it out, and applied Hairvedas green tea butter, whipped cream and cocasta oil....
These are the results:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 6, 2009)

scampbell said:


> What's everyone upto with their hair?  I currently have LUSH's caca noir in my hair.  I grated it, added hot water and mixed it to a nice creamy consistency.  I then added about 2 tsp of honey and 2 Tbsp of coconut oil to it.  I find that adding oils makes the henna more "sticky" and it doesn't "run".  I will let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> Anyone ordering from the Shescentit labour day sale.  Never ordered from them before...trying to control my inner PJ....maybe I will wait for the new years sales......



I'm wearing a WNG puff for the weekend.  I'm tired of wearing twists right now.  I did a Cherry Lola Treatment today and my hair loved the protein, it was so shiny and strong after it.  My curls looked a lot better afterward and held more moisture considering I chelated before the treatmetn.  I tried to plop my hair but it didn't work right but I liked the puff still.  Baggying my hair with my moisture spritz & JBCO to keep my moisture up since my hair is out.

I ordered a bunch of stuff from SheScentit.  I love her products.  That is my main product line.  I've never had a problem with receiving stuff and she always puts up what the turn around time is so you know what to expect.

I never heard of the product you are talking about to do a search for more info.  Thanks for mentioning it.  Looking forward to your review.  When I move into my apartment I plan to do my 1st henna


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 6, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> GREAT JOB!!! that's some fantastic growth for just a month! And I love the puff with EcoStyler gel on you, you've convinced me to try it.
> 
> Don't worry about having a big forehead, I have quite a dome myself



Thankx

And I LOVED your flat iron results. Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 6, 2009)

scampbell said:


> What's everyone upto with their hair?  I currently have LUSH's caca noir in my hair.  I grated it, added hot water and mixed it to a nice creamy consistency.  I then added about 2 tsp of honey and 2 Tbsp of coconut oil to it.  I find that adding oils makes the henna more "sticky" and it doesn't "run".  I will let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> Anyone ordering from the Shescentit labour day sale.  Never ordered from them before...trying to control my inner PJ....maybe I will wait for the new years sales......



Great results. I would love to try henna one day. A lot of ladies reported thicker hair due to the henna, which is what I want. 

I've just been wearing wash and goes lately. I stocked up on accessories this week. I bought some cute headband and clips. I would like to buy some cute silk or satin headbands but have no luck finding them in stores. I'm finding a ton of cute ones online though but I hate waiting


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 6, 2009)

scampbell said:


> Here are the results of my LUSH caca noir. I used 2 squares (out of a bar of 6) and grated it with a cheese grater. It made alot more than I thought. I then mixed it with hot water, coconut oil and honey.
> Applied it to my hair for 6 hours and patiently waited.
> When that was done I was about to apply a DC that I kind of made (coconut milk cream, shea butter, coconut oil, honey, and sitrinillah DC)....then I dropped it in the shower and watched most of it go down the drain.  I used what I had left and then topped it off with AO Honeysuckler Rose.
> After an hour under heat, I rinsed it out, and applied Hairvedas green tea butter, whipped cream and cocasta oil....
> These are the results:


 
Oooohhhh, I would love to try that.  I have used some of their soaps and the silky underwear powder is a staple.   Yours came out pretty!  I can see some red...(or am I imagining things?) 



SexySin985 said:


> Great results. I would love to try henna one day. *A lot of ladies reported thicker hair due to the henna, *which is what I want.
> 
> I've just been wearing wash and goes lately. I stocked up on accessories this week. I bought some cute headband and clips. I would like to buy some cute silk or satin headbands but have no luck finding them in stores. I'm finding a ton of cute ones online though but I hate waiting



hmmm?  thicker? 

I am doing twist outs with Afroveda Curly custard and KBB super silky.  I am IN LOVE  with these two products...


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 6, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm wearing a WNG puff for the weekend. I'm tired of wearing twists right now. I did a Cherry Lola Treatment today and my hair loved the protein, it was so shiny and strong after it. My curls looked a lot better afterward and held more moisture considering I chelated before the treatmetn. I tried to plop my hair but it didn't work right but I liked the puff still. Baggying my hair with my moisture spritz & JBCO to keep my moisture up since my hair is out.
> 
> I ordered a bunch of stuff from SheScentit.  I love her products. That is my main product line. I've never had a problem with receiving stuff and she always puts up what the turn around time is so you know what to expect.
> 
> I never heard of the product you are talking about to do a search for more info. Thanks for mentioning it. Looking forward to your review. When I move into my apartment I plan to do my 1st henna


 
Glad the Cherry Lola treatment worked out for you.  I was actually reading up on it after I saw it mentioned on this thread.  Where did you get the amino acids you used?  Do you think SAA' would give a similar result?
So...what would you recommend from SheScentit?  I am a DC junkie... I am an everything junkie actually...LOL

I am really loving henna.  Going to try and do it weekly-biweekly till the end of the year!!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 6, 2009)

SexySin985 said:


> Great results. I would love to try henna one day. A lot of ladies reported thicker hair due to the henna, which is what I want.
> 
> I've just been wearing wash and goes lately. I stocked up on accessories this week. I bought some cute headband and clips. I would like to buy some cute silk or satin headbands but have no luck finding them in stores. I'm finding a ton of cute ones online though but I hate waiting


 
What kind of headbands and clips have you been using?  I find that my hair likes to swallow up my headbands unless they are super tight, and then of course it will be painful.  I would love to find some with flowers and stuff on them.  I have some cute ones, but they are regular headbands (no elastic) and I am pretty sure my curls would pop them right off my head. lol!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 6, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Oooohhhh, I would love to try that. I have used some of their soaps and the silky underwear powder is a staple. *Yours came out pretty! I can see some red...(or am I imagining things?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Definitely some red in there.  I have been using regular henna for a while, so I decided to switch it up with some caca noir (indigo mixed with henna), so hopefully a couple more treatments and it will be more black...i plan on doing them weekly!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 6, 2009)

ok so im waiting on my hairveda order in the mean time have any of you ladies heard or used curl junkie?? I saw on maneandchic.com that they were having a labor day sale!!!!


----------



## peachfuzzz (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I actually BC'd yesterday 9/5 after takin out a sew-in.  My last perm was 12/28/08, so that's 8 months and a week or so transition length.  I chopped it myself, then had a friend even it out for me.  I'm almost certain I'm a Type 4, but I don't know if it's A or B.  I'll put the pics in my profile since I'm still learning the board.  I do have a pick in my sig.

My regimen while transitioning was:

Biweekly:
DC with Coconut oil, DE Botanical oils, Stimulations

Weekly:
Design Essentials Organic Cleansing Shampoo
DE Moisturizing Poo
DE Stimulations Con
DE Therapeutics Leave in

Daily or every other day:
DE Therapeutics Anti-itch Hair and scalp treatment (until I ran out...so about 5 months of transition)
Jane Carter's N&S after I ran out of the DE Therap.
DE Botanical oils to seal moisture


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 6, 2009)

peachfuzzz said:


> Hi everyone! I actually BC'd yesterday 9/5 after takin out a sew-in. My last perm was 12/28/08, so that's 8 months and a week or so transition length. I chopped it myself, then had a friend even it out for me. I'm almost certain I'm a Type 4, but I don't know if it's A or B. I'll put the pics in my profile since I'm still learning the board. I do have a pick in my sig.
> 
> My regimen while transitioning was:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 7, 2009)

scampbell said:


> Glad the Cherry Lola treatment worked out for you.  I was actually reading up on it after I saw it mentioned on this thread.  Where did you get the amino acids you used?  Do you think SAA' would give a similar result?
> So...what would you recommend from SheScentit?  I am a DC junkie... I am an everything junkie actually...LOL
> 
> I am really loving henna.  Going to try and do it weekly-biweekly till the end of the year!!!



Thank Scampbell.  I've seen the Braggs AA at health food stores small ones as well as big chains like Whole Foods.  I bought mine when I was in Indiana at a whole food store for $4 (16oz bottle).  I never used SAA before so I don't know.  I know that when I mix mine it foams up from the reaction of the baking soda and the AA so if the SAA will do the same thing it should work.

Well I love the entire line of SheScentit.  Before this order I had all the DCs (loved them), 2 of the Condishes Avocado & Super Soft Honey (this is nice and thick could be used a base for a homemade DC, the Jojoba hair milk (love the smell, not fond of the bottle) not really sure how Hair Milks work but it kept my hair moisturized for WNGs & Twists.  I ordered the Green Tea & Hibiscus Condish, Jojoba Hemp Poo, another Banana Burlee (black coconut scent), the new leave in, the Seyani Hair Butter (dont remember what scent) and that's it I think.



peachfuzzz said:


> Hi everyone!  I actually BC'd yesterday 9/5 after takin out a sew-in.  My last perm was 12/28/08, so that's 8 months and a week or so transition length.  I chopped it myself, then had a friend even it out for me.  I'm almost certain I'm a Type 4, but I don't know if it's A or B.  I'll put the pics in my profile since I'm still learning the board.  I do have a pick in my sig.
> 
> My regimen while transitioning was:
> 
> ...



WELCOME!!!!!!  Congrats on your BC.  It'll be to your ears in no time.  HHG!


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 7, 2009)

scampbell said:


> What kind of headbands and clips have you been using? I find that my hair likes to swallow up my headbands unless they are super tight, and then of course it will be painful. I would love to find some with flowers and stuff on them. I have some cute ones, but they are regular headbands (no elastic) and I am pretty sure my curls would pop them right off my head. lol!!


 
I use two bands - a "worker" band and a "style" band. 

For puffs I prefer flat/thick bands and lengths of fabric. I found that the thinner ones, or rounded ones rolled up into my hair and caused tangles and issues. The flat ones give me more tension and control w/o the knots. 

Typically I take a wide black scrunci band and cut it along the back seam (I have a small head) then I wrap it around my head and gradually tighten till I get it to where I want. Then I twist, clip, or tye it in place. 

Next I take the pretty headband, and I place that closer to my hair line, or to where it's just touching the "worker" band. 

Now it looks like I'm only wearing one headband, but I get to show off the one that matches my outfit, which my puff is secure, and it's not tied SO tight that I'm getting a tension headache.


----------



## Demi27 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi ladies! 

I just BC'd today, and Song of Serenity convinced me to join.

Here's one of my BC pics







The rest are in my BC thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=398372


You ladies have some lovely heads of hair!


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know why I was under the impression this was a July only thread. I felt so left out..lol j/k. 

BC date: May 29th, 2009
Transition time: Technically a month and some change...but I baldy chopped anyways.
Hair type: Um..I think it's all 4a, oddly. Just some larger 4a at the crown, and fine at the nape.
Products: S-Curl as a staple, Aussie 3-min is my cowash. I still haven't really found a 'poo, nor a DC. Going to try JessiCurl Weekly Deep Moisturizing Treatment next.

OH!! And I've been so excited because I can actually wear a headband now!






Not fond of the back...it's "lined" weirdly, lol...






I finally got a semi-decent texture shot!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 7, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just BC'd today, and Song of Serenity convinced me to join.
> 
> ...


 
  WELCOME!!!!  *Your fro is ON POINT!* 



SweetSpirit86 said:


> I don't know why I was under the impression this was a July only thread. I felt so left out..lol j/k.
> 
> BC date: May 29th, 2009
> Transition time: Technically a month and some change...but I baldy chopped anyways.
> ...


 

  HELLO!  Daggg, you got the close up shot!   Good job!  Your BC is SO cute!  I  your TWA!


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 8, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just BC'd today, and Song of Serenity convinced me to join.
> 
> ...


 


SweetSpirit86 said:


> I don't know why I was under the impression this was a July only thread. I felt so left out..lol j/k.
> 
> BC date: May 29th, 2009
> Transition time: Technically a month and some change...but I baldy chopped anyways.
> ...


 

Congrats to both you ladies. Such gorgeous hair! I know you both feel so liberated! Welcome to the club! You'll love it!


----------



## peachfuzzz (Sep 8, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just BC'd today, and Song of Serenity convinced me to join.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome!! I chopped a few days ago too!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 8, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thank Scampbell. I've seen the Braggs AA at health food stores small ones as well as big chains like Whole Foods. I bought mine when I was in Indiana at a whole food store for $4 (16oz bottle). I never used SAA before so I don't know. I know that when I mix mine it foams up from the reaction of the baking soda and the AA so if the SAA will do the same thing it should work.
> 
> *Well I love the entire line of SheScentit. Before this order I had all the DCs (loved them), 2 of the Condishes Avocado & Super Soft Honey (this is nice and thick could be used a base for a homemade DC, the Jojoba hair milk (love the smell, not fond of the bottle) not really sure how Hair Milks work but it kept my hair moisturized for WNGs & Twists. I ordered the Green Tea & Hibiscus Condish, Jojoba Hemp Poo, another Banana Burlee (black coconut scent), the new leave in, the Seyani Hair Butter (dont remember what scent) and that's it I think.*
> 
> ...


 
Well...so I ordered some things from SheScenit...not proud of myself...but not too mad either. LOL.  I got 3 Banana Brulee, 1 Fortifying mask and the coco creme...I feel like I got something else but I can't remember.  I decided to order alot and hope my hair likes it because it is a hassle to do international orders!!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 8, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I use two bands - a "worker" band and a "style" band.
> 
> For puffs I prefer flat/thick bands and lengths of fabric. I found that the thinner ones, or rounded ones rolled up into my hair and caused tangles and issues. The flat ones give me more tension and control w/o the knots.
> 
> ...


 
This is such a great idea Soliel.  I am going to try this, because I have some super cute headbands I don't want going to waste.  I have a HUUUUUEG head so need to find something that won't make the vein in forehead pop...also have a large forehead. LOL. excited to try it out!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 8, 2009)

scampbell said:


> Well...so I ordered some things from SheScenit...not proud of myself...but not too mad either. LOL.  I got 3 Banana Brulee, 1 Fortifying mask and the coco creme...I feel like I got something else but I can't remember.  I decided to order alot and hope my hair likes it because it is a hassle to do international orders!!!



Girl if you don't want* ANY* of it I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 9, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Girl if you don't want* ANY* of it I'll take it off your hands.


 
I am sure you will! LOL!!! I better love it all.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Sep 9, 2009)

Update: I BC'ed on 8/24 but immediately braided my hair up in micros and vowed not to wear my hair out til next year when it would be longer. However, I never finished braiding....Anywho, I took the braids out and actually wore my hair out today! So here's a pic....


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 9, 2009)

shaffawn said:


> Update: I BC'ed on 8/24 but immediately braided my hair up in micros and vowed not to wear my hair out til next year when it would be longer. However, I never finished braiding....Anywho, I took the braids out and actually wore my hair out today! So here's a pic....


 
Congrats and Welcome.  Good job on embracing your TWA!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 9, 2009)

shaffawn said:


> Update: I BC'ed on 8/24 but immediately braided my hair up in micros and vowed not to wear my hair out til next year when it would be longer. However, I never finished braiding....Anywho, I took the braids out and actually wore my hair out today! So here's a pic....


 
Welcome lady...and congrats on your BC. Your hair looks gorgeous, and you wear it well. You better rock that twa!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 11, 2009)

OK SO DONT LAUGH 
I was bored and tried to see if i could be like the big girls (finding me and soliel) and see if my fro could produce some twist...i did not wear it out like this just tucked them under my wig!!!!  Sorry pics are sooooo big tried to resize them....














This was just a test i need more length to do them right and part them right and all that good stuff that goes along with it but it seems im gaining length woohooo!!!!


What have you ladies and your curls been up to lately??


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 11, 2009)

scampbell said:


> Well...*so I ordered some things from SheScenit...not proud of myself...but not too mad either.* LOL. I got 3 Banana Brulee, 1 Fortifying mask and the coco creme...I feel like I got something else but I can't remember. I decided to order alot and hope my hair likes it because it is a hassle to do international orders!!!


 
you are killing me over here...  I think I've met my PJ match in you...



shaffawn said:


> Update: I BC'ed on 8/24 but immediately braided my hair up in micros and vowed not to wear my hair out til next year when it would be longer. However, I never finished braiding....Anywho, I took the braids out and actually wore my hair out today! So here's a pic....


 
TOO CUTE!!!!  



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> OK SO DONT LAUGH
> I was bored and tried to see if i could be like the big girls (finding me and soliel) and see if my fro could produce some twist...i did not wear it out like this just tucked them under my wig!!!! Sorry pics are sooooo big tried to resize them....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, these twists are TOO CUTE!  You did a great job!  Did you do them wet or dry?  You have PUH-LENTY of hair to twist   How long did it take you?  I did smaller twists today and loved them!


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 12, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> OK SO DONT LAUGH
> I was bored and tried to see if i could be like the big girls (finding me and soliel) and see if my fro could produce some twist...i did not wear it out like this just tucked them under my wig!!!! Sorry pics are sooooo big tried to resize them....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, your hair is much longer than mine, and I twist my hair up just like this on the regular...lol. They're much smaller and much more entertaining to see me in of course, but they make for a great twist out.  Great job on these!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 12, 2009)

Girl, these twists are TOO CUTE!  You did a great job!  Did you do them wet or dry?  You have PUH-LENTY of hair to twist   How long did it take you?  I did smaller twists today and loved them![/quote]

i did them on wet hair girl with cantu shea butter i have big small ones this was my first time so i was just grabbing hair i have more pics im going to attach...it took me around 30 minutes but next time i'll make smaller ones to see how they turn out!!! hopefully with this no cutting challenge i'll have great growth by December but i love twist im going to stick with this style for a while!!



countrychickd said:


> Girl, your hair is much longer than mine, and I twist my hair up just like this on the regular...lol. They're much smaller and much more entertaining to see me in of course, but they make for a great twist out.  Great job on these!



Thanks girl i didnt know i had this much hair because i never really do anything to it and shrinkage can fool the eye for real!!


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Sep 12, 2009)

You and I started our transition and bc'ed within a week or so of each other....I will be watching you closely! Off to see if you have a fotki...



peachfuzzz said:


> Hi everyone! I actually BC'd yesterday 9/5 after takin out a sew-in. My last perm was 12/28/08, so that's 8 months and a week or so transition length. I chopped it myself, then had a friend even it out for me. I'm almost certain I'm a Type 4, but I don't know if it's A or B. I'll put the pics in my profile since I'm still learning the board. I do have a pick in my sig.
> 
> My regimen while transitioning was:
> 
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 12, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> i did them on wet hair girl with cantu shea butter i have big small ones this was my first time so i was just grabbing hair i have more pics im going to attach...it took me around 30 minutes but next time i'll make smaller ones to see how they turn out!!! hopefully with this no cutting challenge i'll have great growth by December but i love twist im going to stick with this style for a while!!!




Your hair reminds me of mine    Try smaller ones next time and I think you'll be happy.  I have to work a bit to smooth my ends into coils, but  I think you will like that as well bc your ends will not get dry.  Try adding a little extra cantu to the ends when coiling them to see if that helps.  I also have to smooth the hair first before twisting to see which direction most of the curls on the ends are naturally forming..then I twist in that direction so the twist "locks" and the ends will coil  (I hope that makes sense...).  Because of this, I don't twist in the same direction ever time...

I also make horizontal parts, starting at the nape of my neck, pull the top hair up and out of the way and then grab individual sections of the hair to twist.   That's the only time I use the comb, though, throughout the whole process bc I've already detangled in the shower before adding product.   I don't make vertical parts, just grab the hair.  The horizontal parts makes the twists look somewhat uniform, but it's not perfect blocks or rigid bc I don't part vertically.  I wear my twists as a style for a few days, so this process just makes it look neater for me.  I hope any of this helps you.

I think you are REALLY gonna like the twists...and the resulting twist-outs...I don't really do WnGs anymore.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 12, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Your hair reminds me of mine    Try smaller ones next time and I think you'll be happy.  I have to work a bit to smooth my ends into coils, but  I think you will like that as well bc your ends will not get dry.  Try adding a little extra cantu to the ends when coiling them to see if that helps.  I also have to smooth the hair first before twisting to see which direction most of the curls on the ends are naturally forming..then I twist in that direction so the twist "locks" and the ends will coil  (I hope that makes sense...).  Because of this, I don't twist in the same direction ever time...
> 
> I also make horizontal parts, starting at the nape of my neck, pull the top hair up and out of the way and then grab individual sections of the hair to twist.   That's the only time I use the comb, though, throughout the whole process bc I've already detangled in the shower before adding product.   I don't make vertical parts, just grab the hair.  The horizontal parts makes the twists look somewhat uniform, but it's not perfect blocks or rigid bc I don't part vertically.  I wear my twists as a style for a few days, so this process just makes it look neater for me.  I hope any of this helps you.
> 
> I think you are REALLY gonna like the twists...and the resulting twist-outs...I don't really do WnGs anymore.



yes this really helps!!! because i did not have a plan i started at the top just grabbing hair not making any parts just wanted to see if i could do it!!!  and my ends are like all that scab hair so it makes it hard to stay together so im going to add more product to the ends next time...is there any products u use that u like for your twist?  im not sure if a twist out would look right on me erplexed since i dont have that length yet!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 12, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> you are killing me over here... I think I've met my PJ match in you...


 

Lol...I am really trying to cut back erplexed...but it's hard...SheScentit is the last of the natural products that I wanted to try, so I am hoping that it keeps my credit card in my waller..except for the products I ordered from iherb.com and mehdiskinart.com ....I am done shopping.


----------



## GreenD (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey gals,

So today was a milestone for me. For one, I did my first wash and go and am super amped about it. I played with fantasia IC gel w/sparkelites as well as ecostyler and am thrilled that BJ's sells the huge container of ecostyler, so I'll be making a trip there tomorrow. I'm sorry for not taking close up pics, but I was working with the camera on my phone.







 Playing with the front and sides last night.






 Another pic of me testing out the front and sides.






 Final product from this morning.






 Final product from this morning.



And today is also the first day I've worn my out publicly short and natural since chopping my hair. I've worn it under a wig since I chopped and this is so huge for me. I got two compliments while out and talked to one lady and told her about LHCF and she's super excited about being natural and the website. Hopefully we'll get a chance to meet her soon!! The other complimenter was my neighbhor who's daughter is natural and she wanted to know how to get her hair like mine. 

I'm so happy to have found this site and be able to help/inspire others, while still learning and finding so much inspiration myself!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 12, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Hey gals,
> 
> So today was a milestone for me. For one, I did my first wash and go and am super amped about it. I played with fantasia IC gel w/sparkelites as well as ecostyler and am thrilled that BJ's sells the huge container of ecostyler, so I'll be making a trip there tomorrow. I'm sorry for not taking close up pics, but I was working with the camera on my phone.
> 
> ...



Your hair came out really nice.  I think you look really cute with your TWA and you should wear it out more often.  I didn't know they had ecostyler at BJs I'll have to get some.  Which one did you use?  What number hold?

I find myself telling everyone about LHCF anytime they ask me about my hair.  Everyone can use a lil help.  I know I did.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 13, 2009)

So I took a chance and rocked a fro to work this week.  I just fingercombed my curls out and continued to stretch my hair as it dried.  To keep my hair from getting dried out I moisturized 2x/day and used JBCO and baggied overnight.  My hair stayed really soft and moist.  My coworkers thought it looked cute and my clients never said anything crazie so it was all good.  My new camera is on the fritz so I sent it off for service so this is with my camera phone (excuse the quality).

My Doctor Fro (end of the day after shrinkage)





I can tell its growing even after the cut at the end of July when I took off heat damage and evened it up a bit. Can't wait to see what it looks like at the end of the year due to the No Snip Challenge.

Here my BC hair. (wet not too much shrinkage)


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm participating in the twist challenge, so I'm alternately being a cry baby about missing my hair, and getting excited about seeing the results. 

I kind of feel like my fro is my super power. Like if I walk into a store, or I get on the elevator and the other person doesn't say hello, or even look at me I'm secretly thinking "If I busted my fro out I bet you look then, sucka!" 

Kinda like Superman, but better.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 13, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm participating in the twist challenge, so I'm alternately being a cry baby about missing my hair, and getting excited about seeing the results.
> 
> I kind of feel like my fro is my super power. Like if I walk into a store, or I get on the elevator and the other person doesn't say hello, or even look at me I'm secretly thinking "If I busted my fro out I bet you look then, sucka!"
> 
> Kinda like Superman, but better.


 
Your fro is super, too bad you sign up for that challenge we would love to see more of it.


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 13, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Hey gals,
> 
> So today was a milestone for me. For one, I did my first wash and go and am super amped about it. I played with fantasia IC gel w/sparkelites as well as ecostyler and am thrilled that BJ's sells the huge container of ecostyler, so I'll be making a trip there tomorrow. I'm sorry for not taking close up pics, but I was working with the camera on my phone.
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is gorgeous lady! I'm definitely wanting some Ecostyler gel so bad. I've heard too many great things, and you and your gorgeous hair have just sold me over. You better wear that gorgeous hair out and about. It really is too fierce.


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I took a chance and rocked a fro to work this week. I just fingercombed my curls out and continued to stretch my hair as it dried. To keep my hair from getting dried out I moisturized 2x/day and used JBCO and baggied overnight. My hair stayed really soft and moist. My coworkers thought it looked cute and my clients never said anything crazie so it was all good. My new camera is on the fritz so I sent it off for service so this is with my camera phone (excuse the quality).
> 
> My Doctor Fro (end of the day after shrinkage)
> 
> ...


 
You my lady...are fierce as well. I just love your hair. 

Congrats to both of you for wearing your hair out. It looks great!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 13, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Your hair came out really nice. I think you look really cute with your TWA and you should wear it out more often. I didn't know they had ecostyler at BJs I'll have to get some. Which one did you use? What number hold?
> 
> I find myself telling everyone about LHCF anytime they ask me about my hair. Everyone can use a lil help. I know I did.


 
Aww thanks so much for the compliment. I will definitely be wearing this style this week, and I can't say I'll rock it often since I used like half of my fantasia gel and it took a minute to do, and I don't know how long the style generally last. I can't figure out how to put it at night. Last night I just put on my satin bonet and fluffed it a little this morning. Any suggestions? Next week might be individuals. We'll see, but I'm much more confident to wear my hair any way now.  I think it was a combination of me getting used to my natural hair, and knowing what to use in it to achieve the style I want. I must say I was armed and prepared.

Ok I just got back from Bj's and they have the #10 max hold, 12 oz container for $1.49. For some reason I can recall seeing like a 30 something oz container and being amazed. Maybe that was at Costco's or something. I know I'm not crazy. Anyway, they also have the big bottles of Hello Hydration and I think that was like $6. I can't remember. I'd buy it, but I'm trying to use up the conditioner I already have.

Countrychik'd
Thanks for your compliments too!! LOL, I alternated between ecostyler and fantasia IC, but used more Fantasia. I didn't have enough to do my hole head with the little jar of ecostyler. But I'm going to get more of that since it can have a better hold and it's thicker.


----------



## GreenD (Sep 13, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I took a chance and rocked a fro to work this week. I just fingercombed my curls out and continued to stretch my hair as it dried. To keep my hair from getting dried out I moisturized 2x/day and used JBCO and baggied overnight. My hair stayed really soft and moist. My coworkers thought it looked cute and my clients never said anything crazie so it was all good. My new camera is on the fritz so I sent it off for service so this is with my camera phone (excuse the quality).
> 
> My Doctor Fro (end of the day after shrinkage)
> 
> ...


 
You hair is cute and you're lucky to not have a lot of shrinkage!! So when you wear your natural hair out it dries out throughout the day? Hmm, if so thanks for sharing as I'll need to be prepared for this.

So much for Dr. Miracle, we have our own Dr. Natural!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 13, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Hey gals,
> 
> ...So today was a milestone for me. For one, I did my first wash and go and am super amped about it.
> 
> And today is also the first day I've worn my out publicly short and natural since chopping my hair...


 
Girl, you should be *AMPED*!  You and your hair are *SUPER CUTE*!!!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 13, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, you should be *AMPED*! You and your hair are *SUPER CUTE*!!!


 
Aww thanks!! I really appreciate you all's support and encouragement. I don't think you all know how much it means. Thank God for LHCF!!

FindingMe I can't wait for my hair to get long enough to put in a pony tail like in your siggy!! Maybe that'll be my hair's Christmas gift to me!! Althought it may be a little one, it'll be a pony tail nonetheless!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 13, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> yes this really helps!!! because i did not have a plan i started at the top just grabbing hair not making any parts just wanted to see if i could do it!!! and my ends are like all that scab hair so it makes it hard to stay together so im going to add more product to the ends next time...is there any products u use that u like for your twist? im not sure if a twist out would look right on me erplexed since i dont have that length yet!!


 
OK, I am absolutely IN LOVE  with Afroveda Curly Custard with a little Karen's Body Beautiful Super Silky on top for my twists/twist-outs.

The Afroveda makes my hair smooth and moisturized all the way to the end.  I just use a little extra of that if I need to smooth my ends more.  I use about a pea sized amount of Super Silky on each twist (Sultry Sandlewood scent, this one mixes really well with the Afroveda oranges and cream scent) just to seal but more importantly for some slip to aid in twisting bc the Curly Custard is more creamy and my fingers don't slide down my hair as easily without the Super Silky.  The Afroveda CC, a little goes a long way.  I use just enough to smooth the hair (maybe a fingertip? I dunno) and then run down each section until it smooths out and the frizz dissappears (be careful bc it's easy to add too much which will make the hair feel coated initially, but after a few days it will disappear) and then I add the Super Silky to each section.

 The Afroveda also has some hold, so my resulting twist-outs are well defined and fab! 

Using these two, I don't have to add anything to my hair for moisture for days after twisiting.  If I wore twists the whole week, I could go that whole week without adding additional moisture (I do spritz with distilled water if I have twists that have flattened out, to re-smooth and twist, but I don't add any other product)  



scampbell said:


> Lol...I am really trying to cut back erplexed...but it's hard...SheScentit is the last of the natural products that I wanted to try, so I am hoping that it keeps my credit card in my waller..except for the products I ordered from iherb.com and mehdiskinart.com ....I am done shopping.


 
Ok, tell us how the shescentit works after use!  



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I took a chance and rocked a fro to work this week. I just fingercombed my curls out and continued to stretch my hair as it dried. To keep my hair from getting dried out I moisturized 2x/day and used JBCO and baggied overnight. My hair stayed really soft and moist. My coworkers thought it looked cute and my clients never said anything crazie so it was all good. My new camera is on the fritz so I sent it off for service so this is with my camera phone (excuse the quality).
> 
> My Doctor Fro (end of the day after shrinkage)
> 
> ...


 
SOOOOOOO cute!  It really looks good on you!!!!



Soliel185 said:


> I'm participating in the twist challenge, so I'm alternately being a cry baby about missing my hair, and getting excited about seeing the results.
> 
> I kind of feel like my fro is my super power. Like if I walk into a store, or I get on the elevator and the other person doesn't say hello, or even look at me I'm secretly thinking "If I busted my fro out I bet you look then, sucka!"
> 
> Kinda like Superman, but better.


 
Me, too!  I don't feel right until I got my BAA out in all it's full glory.  I wanted to do that twisting for growth challenge, but it's what you said, I don't feel right til I bust out my superpowers!    I figure if I just do _half_ the week in twists and the other half with my BAA, that's _*some*_ protective styling so maybe I'll still retain growth...I dunno...I'm rationalizing...I just like wearing my hair out....



DivaDava said:


> Aww thanks so much for the compliment. I will definitely be wearing this style this week, and I can't say I'll rock it often since I used like half of my fantasia gel and it took a minute to do, and I don't know how long the style generally last. I can't figure out how to put it at night. Last night I just put on my satin bonet and fluffed it a little this morning. *Any suggestions?*...


 
Have you tried putting it up in a pineapple (kinda like a loose puff, but with the puff at the very top of the head) followed by a scarf or satin cap?  Then you could just fluff in the morning and also spritz lightly with water or moisturizer if needed.  The sides would mash down, but the canopy coils would stay intact.  Typically this works better for longer hair, but you might have enuf hair to make it work successfully...


----------



## GreenD (Sep 13, 2009)

FindingMe, what in the world is a pineapple? Last time I checked I can put my hair in 2 puff tails, but not a ponytail. So if putting it in a pineapple means something like a ponytail I can't quite get it all in. The very front of my hair won't quite catch up. And I've never tried to do a puff, because I don't know how. erplexed

And as for the Afroveda curly custard I will be placing my order this week on the 16th as soon as I get into work. It's not a game!! Everytime I want to order it I either don't have enough money in my "hair fund" for it, or she's at Bonner Bro.'s or in Africa!! I've been stalking that site hoping she'd get back earlier so I can order some. Ugh, I hope I can get it by the end of the week or early next week.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 13, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> FindingMe, what in the world is a pineapple? Last time I checked I can put my hair in 2 puff tails, but not a ponytail. So if putting it in a pineapple means something like a ponytail I can't quite get it all in. The very front of my hair won't quite catch up. And I've never tried to do a puff, because I don't know how. erplexed
> 
> *And as for the Afroveda curly custard I will be placing my order this week on the 16th as soon as I get into work. It's not a game!!* Everytime I want to order it I either don't have enough money in my "hair fund" for it, or she's at Bonner Bro.'s or in Africa!! I've been stalking that site hoping she'd get back earlier so I can order some. Ugh, I hope I can get it by the end of the week or early next week.


 
  I feel you.  It is definitely not a game   whew...I will be placing a large size tub order for the curly custard.  PLEASE remember to use it sparingly bc although it is whipped, it is a heavy cream and a little goes a long way.  You don't need a ton on your hair.  I think if you see it on your hair (like a white residue your sometimes see before your hair dries), you prolly used too much...

Pineapple: OK, so Neith was trying to explain it to me...it's like you tie up the sides so that you just have a puff at the very top of your head. So it kinda looks like a pineapple  I would prolly do this with like a stocking or one of Soliels "working" puff bands or something so you could tie it kinda loose... just enough to catch up the little puff of hair at the top.  Then either wear a satin cap or a silk scarf or sleep on a silk pillowcase.  (me and my hair prefer the latter).  Nieth also talked about an apple or something, but I really didn't understand that one...  I had a thread that was asking naturals what they did to their hair at night...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=394000


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 14, 2009)

pics of my five day old twists...I used my staples; Afroveda CC and KBB super silky.  These bad boys are 5 days old and I just been sleeping on a satin pillow...haven't added any other product/oil/etc in the last five days...

HOLLA!  (I am SO in love with my hair right now...When it gets back BSL, ya'll ain't gonna be able to tell me nuthin'!!!)


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 14, 2009)

I *miss* my length...  Anyone else?


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 14, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> pics of my five day old twists...I used my staples; Afroveda CC and KBB super silky.  These bad boys are 5 days old and I just been sleeping on a satin pillow...haven't added any other product/oil/etc in the last five days...
> 
> HOLLA!  (I am SO in love with my hair right now..*.When it gets back BSL, ya'll ain't gonna be able to tell me nuthin'!!!)*




see thats what im talking bout!!!!! love your twist..so do you order afro and kbb offline?? im on that like stat.... to the bolded i know thats right!!!


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Sep 14, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Girl, these twists are TOO CUTE!  You did a great job!  Did you do them wet or dry?  You have PUH-LENTY of hair to twist   How long did it take you?  I did smaller twists today and loved them!
> 
> i did them on wet hair girl with cantu shea butter i have big small ones this was my first time so i was just grabbing hair i have more pics im going to attach...it took me around 30 minutes but next time i'll make smaller ones to see how they turn out!!! hopefully with this no cutting challenge i'll have great growth by December but i love twist im going to stick with this style for a while!!
> 
> ...



Ooh!! Those twists look JUICY!!



FindingMe said:


> I *miss* my length...  Anyone else?



Yes...So much I kind of regret not transitioning. I love and am working with what I've got, but I'm not even gonna pretend like I don't miss my hair being longer.

Old pic..I miss this length at least..






Let me quit whining now lol...oh, I'm the one in the middle. The oddball NOT in the little black dress.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 14, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> FindingMe, what in the world is a pineapple? Last time I checked I can put my hair in 2 puff tails, but not a ponytail. So if putting it in a pineapple means something like a ponytail I can't quite get it all in. The very front of my hair won't quite catch up. And I've never tried to do a puff, because I don't know how. erplexed
> 
> And as for the Afroveda curly custard I will be placing my order this week on the 16th as soon as I get into work. It's not a game!! Everytime I want to order it I either don't have enough money in my "hair fund" for it, or she's at Bonner Bro.'s or in Africa!! I've been stalking that site hoping she'd get back earlier so I can order some. Ugh, I hope I can get it by the end of the week or early next week.


 

I don't even put mine in the puff. It's kind of like a pineapple, don king hybrid....

I hang my head upside down and make sure all the ends are pointing at the sky. Then I fold my scarf into a large triangle and drape it from back to front, tying it in the front before double the ends back and and tying it at the nape. Then I reach in and make sure all the ends are still pointing up, so they aren't squished.

To make sure it stays I put two clips in the front along the hair line so it won't slip.

In the morning I spritz my hair with moisture mix and shake/fluff it out. I can keep definition for 3-4 days doing this with no problems.


eta - ends are pointing at the FLOOR. My head is upside down.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 14, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> pics of my five day old twists...I used my staples; Afroveda CC and KBB super silky. These bad boys are 5 days old and I just been sleeping on a satin pillow...haven't added any other product/oil/etc in the last five days...
> 
> HOLLA! (I am SO in love with my hair right now...When it gets back BSL, ya'll ain't gonna be able to tell me nuthin'!!!)


 

Your twists are SO cute and they make you look so young!  

I know you got college boys tailing you around town!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 14, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I *miss* my length...  Anyone else?


Yes... This was my hair in AUGUST 2008 






I keep thinking "Now what would my hair be like if I added the amount I have NOW onto it...AND it would be more since it would be straightened?

Do I miss the chemically straight hair? NO. But I wished I could have turned the length I had NATURAL!

We'll get there!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 14, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I feel you. It is definitely not a game  whew...I will be placing a large size tub order for the curly custard. PLEASE remember to use it sparingly bc although it is whipped, it is a heavy cream and a little goes a long way. You don't need a ton on your hair. I think if you see it on your hair (like a white residue your sometimes see before your hair dries), you prolly used too much...
> 
> Pineapple: OK, so Neith was trying to explain it to me...it's like you tie up the sides so that you just have a puff at the very top of your head. So it kinda looks like a pineapple  I would prolly do this with like a stocking or one of Soliels "working" puff bands or something so you could tie it kinda loose... just enough to catch up the little puff of hair at the top. Then either wear a satin cap or a silk scarf or sleep on a silk pillowcase. (me and my hair prefer the latter). Nieth also talked about an apple or something, but I really didn't understand that one... I had a thread that was asking naturals what they did to their hair at night...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=394000


 

Thanks so much for explaining!! Last night I did another round of wash and go and just slept with my satin bonnet and because I used ecostyler this time, it turned out great in the morning. I just shook my head and bent over and shook it. I don't know about all these fruity ways of tying your hair up at night!!  But maybe when it gets longer I'll give it a go. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## GreenD (Sep 14, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I don't even put mine in the puff. It's kind of like a pineapple, don king hybrid....
> 
> I hang my head upside down and make sure all the ends are pointing at the sky. Then I fold my scarf into a large triangle and drape it from back to front, tying it in the front before double the ends back and and tying it at the nape. Then I reach in and make sure all the ends are still pointing up, so they aren't squished.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip!! I gotta question with the "don king hybrid" and/or pineapple. How do you make sure you hair doesn't get stuck like that? My hair is only 5 inches long and not even that when its curly? When I tie it up at night or at least last night it was still damp and I just don't want it to dry sticking up. I can figure if your hair is longer the weight of the curl will cause it to fall back down, but shorter hair I don't know.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Sep 14, 2009)

Girl, your hair is gorgeous! I was admiring your avatar last night...Cute Cute Cute!



DivaDava said:


> Hey gals,
> 
> So today was a milestone for me. For one, I did my first wash and go and am super amped about it. I played with fantasia IC gel w/sparkelites as well as ecostyler and am thrilled that BJ's sells the huge container of ecostyler, so I'll be making a trip there tomorrow. I'm sorry for not taking close up pics, but I was working with the camera on my phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont even know who to quote everyones hair is taking off and looking amazing. I didnt realize u all changed the name to this thread great thinkin since there were a lot of chops ths summer. Im twisted up because I cant seem to keep my hands out of my hair and I want to see some length asap...lol!!! I dont regret one bit chopping my hair off...this is the best decision Ive made since changing my major 5yrs ago...lol!!!  
Im really doing good on trying not to be a PJ. When I was relaxed thats all I was doing buying up the whole store and more for my hair. With my napps Im finding that I am using less product...maybe its because Im in twist IDK....but my bank account luvs me right now...or I luv it!!! I cant wait to see us all a year from now. Keep it up sisters.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 14, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Thanks for the tip!! I gotta question with the "don king hybrid" and/or pineapple. How do you make sure you hair doesn't get stuck like that? My hair is only 5 inches long and not even that when its curly? When I tie it up at night or at least last night it was still damp and I just don't want it to dry sticking up. I can figure if your hair is longer the weight of the curl will cause it to fall back down, but shorter hair I don't know.


 
If I wng I do it in the morning so it's dry by nighttime. 
If not I twist it up in a t-shirt overnight like I'm plopping. 

In any case, when I take the scarf off, even with dry hair, it's pretty much sticking straight up.  When I mist it with my moisture spray, that makes it flexible again and then I shake to help reform the curls and we're good to go.

I don't really have the hair type for "weight" or "hang"


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 14, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> see thats what im talking bout!!!!! love your twist..so *do you order afro and kbb offline*?? im on that like stat.... to the bolded i know thats right!!!


 
yep... 

http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/product_p/1010.htm
http://www.afroveda.com/AV-CURLYCUSTARD.html



Soliel185 said:


> Your twists are SO cute and they make you look so young!
> 
> I know you got college boys tailing you around town!


 
LOL!  I had a young dude in the McDonald's that was tryna give me some free cookies   (...WHY did I take them and why am i old enuf to be his momma...i think he was in high school...



song_of_serenity said:


> Yes... This was my hair in AUGUST 2008
> 
> I keep thinking "Now what would my hair be like if I added the amount I have NOW onto it...AND it would be more since it would be straightened?
> 
> ...


 
I know, but dang...you had a lot of length, too...sometimes I miss the big fullness I had when i did twist outs and braid outs with my BSL transitioning hair.  Talk about superpowers... i think this is why i feel most comfortable when i'm rockin' my BAA...



bablou00 said:


> I dont even know who to quote everyones hair is taking off and looking amazing. I didnt realize u all changed the name to this thread great thinkin since there were a lot of chops ths summer. Im twisted up because I cant seem to keep my hands out of my hair and I want to see some length asap...lol!!! I dont regret one bit chopping my hair off...this is the best decision Ive made since changing my major 5yrs ago...lol!!!
> Im really doing good on trying not to be a PJ. When I was relaxed thats all I was doing buying up the whole store and more for my hair. With my napps Im finding that I am using less product...maybe its because Im in twist IDK....but my bank account luvs me right now...or I luv it!!! I cant wait to see us all a year from now. Keep it up sisters.


 
OT:  you and your hair in your siggy look like a commercial print ad and i mean that in a GREAT way    WOW!


----------



## Naturel (Sep 14, 2009)

This thread is inspiring


----------



## GreenD (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL, Soliel and FindingMe you two are too funny with the terms for wrapping your hair up at night and just the descriptions!! I'm laughing looking at your pictures trying to image how you have your hair configured for bedtime!! LOL!!  Please don't be offended, I just think it's really cute and funny at the same time. I can only imagine what the hubby would say to me, or just his facial expressions alone, especially when I tell him what my wrapping technique is called.

But really thanks so much for the tips ladies, I'll definitely work with it and see how it goes. By the way these are pics of my second wash & go from last night and then a pic I took this morning. Not much difference!! I guess it held pretty good last night. I used ecostyler this time and will stick to using it. It definitely does not frizz my hair up like Fantasia IC. Fantasia was good for a curly fro type of style, so I'll keep that gel for that. I also posted these in the wash & go thread.

Excuse the face, it was too late and too early to be taking pics!!


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 14, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> LOL, Soliel and FindingMe you two are too funny with the terms for wrapping your hair up at night and just the descriptions!! I'm laughing looking at your pictures trying to image how you have your hair configured for bedtime!! LOL!!  Please don't be offended, I just think it's really cute and funny at the same time. I can only imagine what the hubby would say to me, or just his facial expressions alone, especially when I tell him what my wrapping technique is called.
> 
> But really thanks so much for the tips ladies, I'll definitely work with it and see how it goes. By the way these are pics of my second wash & go from last night and then a pic I took this morning. Not much difference!! I guess it held pretty good last night. I used ecostyler this time and will stick to using it. It definitely does not frizz my hair up like Fantasia IC. Fantasia was good for a curly fro type of style, so I'll keep that gel for that. I also posted these in the wash & go thread.
> 
> Excuse the face, it was too late and too early to be taking pics!!


 
You look great in your pics!!! I need to try ecostyler I keep on hearing good things about it. I have some fantasia IC used it onced and hated it. Like I said Im trying to be good and not buy anything but I might need to sample the ecostyler


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 14, 2009)

OT: you and your hair in your siggy look like a commercial print ad and i mean that in a GREAT way  WOW![/quote]

haha thanks!!! someone wrote that in my fotki awhile back!! was that you...joking


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 15, 2009)

So I've been having second thoughts about this whole natural thing for the last 2 weeks and I know its because my hair is short.  I miss being the girl with the long thick hair.  My hair was nearly BSL when I cut it.  And I MISS it!!  It's growing so I know it'll be there by next year some time (wishful thinking)

Well I did my first DC on dry hair Sunday night.  I needed to add some moisture after a lazy DC with protein on Friday (it wasn't intentional I just fell asleep with it in my hair)  So I used Sitriniliah on dry hair.  I used way more then I do on wet hair because it felt like it wasn't coating all my strands.  What I learned is that once you put the cap on and let your body heat moisten it up it definitely coats your hair.  The only other issue  I had was that my hair was dry and knotted which made parting it to apply a little difficult.  I loved the results though.  I rinsed then cowashed with KBB deep condish ( I don't really like this stuff for the price so I'm using it up).  I put flat twists and twists in (KCKT, Aloe Vera Gel, EVCO).  I used a technique of braiding the twist to keep them stretched but I didn't braid in the ends so they would stay curlie.  It worked for the front but I didn't let the back dry long enough.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 15, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> haha thanks!!! someone wrote that in my fotki awhile back!! *was that you*...joking


 
ummm...prolly!    Well, at least you know I wasn't lying when i said it!  



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I've been having second thoughts about this whole natural thing for the last 2 weeks and I know its because my hair is short.  I miss being the girl with the long thick hair. My hair was nearly BSL when I cut it. And I MISS it!! It's growing so I know it'll be there by next year some time (wishful thinking)
> 
> Well I did my first DC on dry hair Sunday night. I needed to add some moisture after a lazy DC with protein on Friday (it wasn't intentional I just fell asleep with it in my hair) So I used Sitriniliah on dry hair. I used way more then I do on wet hair because it felt like it wasn't coating all my strands. What I learned is that once you put the cap on and let your body heat moisten it up it definitely coats your hair. The only other issue I had was that my hair was dry and knotted which made parting it to apply a little difficult. I loved the results though. I rinsed then cowashed with KBB deep condish ( I don't really like this stuff for the price so I'm using it up). I put flat twists and twists in (KCKT, Aloe Vera Gel, EVCO). I used a technique of braiding the twist to keep them stretched but I didn't braid in the ends so they would stay curlie. It worked for the front but I didn't let the back dry long enough.


 
Girl, I feel you.  The newness and intrigue has worn off...  As much as I  my new natural hair...I am like you, Vonnie...*I MISS MY LENGTH*. I was BSL when I chopped.  I am just twisting it up now to bide my time until this time next year when I have a little length again.  I think about my options and if I should have transitioned on out for like 2+ years, but I wouldn't have been able to make it.  I'm too impatient.  I do have some versatility that I didn't have with the transitioning hair, so there's pros and cons both ways.  More pros I think for having the natural hair now but the huge con is...I MISS MY LENGTH.



DivaDava said:


> LOL, Soliel and FindingMe you two are too funny with the terms for wrapping your hair up at night and just the descriptions!! I'm laughing looking at your pictures trying to image how you have your hair configured for bedtime!! LOL!!  Please don't be offended, I just think it's really cute and funny at the same time. I can only imagine what the hubby would say to me, or just his facial expressions alone, especially when I tell him what my wrapping technique is called.
> 
> But really thanks so much for the tips ladies, I'll definitely work with it and see how it goes. By the way these are pics of my second wash & go from last night and then a pic I took this morning. Not much difference!! I guess it held pretty good last night. I used ecostyler this time and will stick to using it. It definitely does not frizz my hair up like Fantasia IC. Fantasia was good for a curly fro type of style, so I'll keep that gel for that. I also posted these in the wash & go thread.
> 
> Excuse the face, it was too late and too early to be taking pics!!


 
Your WnG is cute!  You have really defined coils and curls.  pretty!  (also not offended talkin' bout my pineapple!)


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 15, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> LOL, Soliel and FindingMe you two are too funny with the terms for wrapping your hair up at night and just the descriptions!! I'm laughing looking at your pictures trying to image how you have your hair configured for bedtime!! LOL!!  Please don't be offended, I just think it's really cute and funny at the same time. I can only imagine what the hubby would say to me, or just his facial expressions alone, especially when I tell him what my wrapping technique is called.
> 
> But really thanks so much for the tips ladies, I'll definitely work with it and see how it goes. By the way these are pics of my second wash & go from last night and then a pic I took this morning. Not much difference!! I guess it held pretty good last night. I used ecostyler this time and will stick to using it. It definitely does not frizz my hair up like Fantasia IC. Fantasia was good for a curly fro type of style, so I'll keep that gel for that. I also posted these in the wash & go thread.
> 
> Excuse the face, it was too late and too early to be taking pics!!


 
I've decided to name it "The Rooster"


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 15, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I've decided to name it "The Rooster"


 
.........................................


----------



## GreenD (Sep 15, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I've decided to name it "The Rooster"



LOL, now I can just imagine you with all of hair straight up on your head strutting in your room about to go to bed with arms and everything!! LOL!!  I can just see me doing the same thing!!  LMAO!!


----------



## mswoman (Sep 16, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> I dont even know who to quote everyones hair is taking off and looking amazing. I didnt realize u all changed the name to this thread great thinkin since there were a lot of chops ths summer. Im twisted up because I cant seem to keep my hands out of my hair and I want to see some length asap...lol!!! I dont regret one bit chopping my hair off...this is the best decision Ive made since changing my major 5yrs ago...lol!!!
> Im really doing good on trying not to be a PJ. When I was relaxed thats all I was doing buying up the whole store and more for my hair. With my napps Im finding that I am using less product...maybe its because Im in twist IDK....but my bank account luvs me right now...or I luv it!!! I cant wait to see us all a year from now. Keep it up sisters.


 
Ohhh you are so right! I don't miss my length either because I sacrificed too many frustrations of bad perms and cutting my hair due to people messing it up every 6 weeks. Plus my hair was very stubborn, it did not ever lay straight when I had a perm so it would take Forever for my stylist to wrap and have me under the dryer. I think the opposite... I wish I would have done this sooner, the lenghth I would have had if I would have BC'd earlier this year would have been great!


----------



## kittykhat (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd like to join. I BCed thi /january. No transition and with less than an inch of hair. I have 4 1/2 inches of hair now. Is that good progress guys?


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 16, 2009)

kittykhat said:


> I'd like to join. I BCed thi /january. No transition and with less than an inch of hair. I have 4 1/2 inches of hair now. *Is that good progress guys?*


 

Yep!  that's good progress!!!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 16, 2009)

Guess what?! I ordered my curly custard today from Afroveda!! I'm soooo happy she's back!! I'll post pics after I get it and play in it.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 16, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Guess what?! I ordered my curly custard today from Afroveda!! I'm soooo happy she's back!! I'll post pics after I get it and play in it.


 
YAY!!!  I think you will like it!   *Remember,* *use it SPARINGLY!*  A little goes a long way!  Take some pics and let me know what you think!  Also, fyi-Since she's just getting back, it may take a minute for her to get situated and get the orders out.


----------



## Neith (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my latest hair pic.








My texture is NOTHING like I thought it would be.  Extremely coarse but so *spongy!*

It has grown more than an inch since my BC, even after a small trim.  More length please!   I will try to be patient.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 16, 2009)

Neith said:


> Here is my latest hair pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Neith, your hair is NICE!!!!  God job!  It's growing, I can tell!

You do a lot of WnGs, right?  How are your ends holding up?

OT:  Your shower is pretty


----------



## Neith (Sep 16, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Neith, your hair is NICE!!!! God job! It's growing, I can tell!
> 
> You do a lot of WnGs, right? How are your ends holding up?
> 
> OT: Your shower is pretty


 
Thank you! 

I had to do a little dusting/trim because of too many wash n' gos. I have really slowed down on them cause they give me too many single strand knots.

but, my hair is back on track now  That's how it goes. Right after the BC you basically have to learn how to handle it all over again from scratch.

I love my bathroom. It's small as heck  but it is pretty.


----------



## GreenD (Sep 16, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> YAY!!! I think you will like it!  *Remember,* *use it SPARINGLY!* A little goes a long way! Take some pics and let me know what you think! Also, fyi-Since she's just getting back, it may take a minute for her to get situated and get the orders out.


 
Thanks for the heads up!! I'll definitely keep you all posted. But depending on when I get it will determine how soon I'll post pics. This weekend I'm thinking about putting individual box braids in my hair, instead of the wash and go's. I got a bit spoiled with just braiding my hair and leaving it be. I'm not used to having to actually do my hair so often. Maybe once I take my individuals out I'll do another wash and go using the curly custard. Either way I'll keep you ladies posted with pics!!

Also with the curly custard, does it leave your hair hard, does it prevent frizzies, does it leave your hair dry? I love ecostyler, but I don't like that it can be a little dry. I'm going to play around with adding olive oil and/or shea butter to the gel to see if that'll help some.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 16, 2009)

Neith said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I had to do a little dusting/trim because of too many wash n' gos. I have really slowed down on them cause they give me too many single strand knots.
> 
> ...


 
I feel you.  I can't do WnGs.  They dry my hair out and my ends are a mess.  The only thing my hair really likes is twists and braids, so I been twisting it up only letting it down for a couple of days right before I wash again.  My ends are loving me for it    I am really on a mission to retain my growth and get some length back in my hair in 2010 bc I really miss my BSL hair...



DivaDava said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! I'll definitely keep you all posted. But depending on when I get it will determine how soon I'll post pics. This weekend I'm thinking about putting individual box braids in my hair, instead of the wash and go's. I got a bit spoiled with just braiding my hair and leaving it be. I'm not used to having to actually do my hair so often. Maybe once I take my individuals out I'll do another wash and go using the curly custard. Either way I'll keep you ladies posted with pics!!
> 
> Also with the curly custard, does it leave your hair hard, does it prevent frizzies, does it leave your hair dry? I love ecostyler, but I don't like that it can be a little dry. I'm going to play around with adding olive oil and/or shea butter to the gel to see if that'll help some.


 
I have had my twists in for a week and haven't had to add any addtional moisture after using the Afroveda.  My hair looks shiny, is moisturized and is soft.  I need a heavy cream/pommade type product for my hair and my hair loves the ingredients.

If my twists flatten out in the morning, I use a spray bottle with distilled water only to dampen them and then re-twirl/twist them to freshen them up.  It's worked like a charm and, again, i haven't had to add any additional product to my hair besides the water.  Now my scalp itches sometimes, but I just add a little jojoba to my finger tips and massage at the root a little to help with that..

I don't know how the CC will work in terms of keeping/retaining moisture and softness when doing a WnG with it bc I don't use it like that.  But it smoothes ALL the frizz out of my hair and just makes it look really pretty, so I imagine it would work well like that as well.  I  this stuff...

but yep, no hardness, no flakes, no frizz, just pretty soft hair for me...


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 16, 2009)

Neith said:


> Here is my latest hair pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Beautiful hair!!! You have some coils like mine...lol!!! Cosigning on the shower it looks nice!!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 16, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I feel you. I can't do WnGs. They dry my hair out and my ends are a mess. The only thing my hair really likes is twists and braids, so I been twisting it up only letting it down for a couple of days right before I wash again. My ends are loving me for it  I am really on a mission to retain my growth and get some length back in my hair in 2010 bc I really miss my BSL hair...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yeah I think I learned pretty quickly (day 4) that wash n gos look great, but it's a bit more drying than what I'm used to. I prefer to have and keep my hair braided/twisted up in a style of some sort. It just makes my life a little easier. I would love to try the curly custard this weekened with my individuals, but I probably won't get it in time. Oh well, as long as it comes. And thanks so much for answering my questions, I can't wait. 

I may have to resort back to wearing my wigs for the fall and winter if I'm not able to keep a style that retains moisture to some degree. I really am determined to NOT have a set back. Once I can get a ponytail, I'll probably play around with a phony pony and switch it up from time to time. IDK....


----------



## GreenD (Sep 16, 2009)

Neith said:


> Here is my latest hair pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like your texture a lot!!! It looks like you can do really good box braids, and twists without them coming undone. And you can probably rock a mean afro!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi ladies! I've been gone for a minute. 
Just ripped open my box of stuff from Mehndi Skin Art. GREAT customer service.  Got my package in 3 days.
Gonna do an indigo on saturday, but going to play with my other ayurvedic things tomorrow.
Does anyone know how to change user names?


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 17, 2009)

scampbell said:


> Hi ladies! I've been gone for a minute.
> Just ripped open my box of stuff from Mehndi Skin Art. GREAT customer service.  Got my package in 3 days.
> Gonna do an indigo on saturday, but going to play with my other ayurvedic things tomorrow.
> *Does anyone know how to change user names*?




i was wondering the same thing i think under the customize profile link under blog it says request username and i think they have to approve it!! i could e wrong but thats the only thing i found!!


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 17, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Guess what?! I ordered my curly custard today from Afroveda!! I'm soooo happy she's back!! I'll post pics after I get it and play in it.


Let us know how it works for you lady! 



Neith said:


> Here is my latest hair pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your hair is gorgeous! Love those curls!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 17, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> i was wondering the same thing i think under the customize profile link under blog it says request username and i think they have to approve it!! i could e wrong but thats the only thing i found!!


 
That's what I thought to, but then I was wondering if people have different user names for their blogs???


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey all! 

today, after rubbing some conditioner in my hair, I decided to try to put it in a high ponytail and indeed, i can!
I even have a tiny little puff!

once i get all these pix on my computer, I will upload them to my fotki.

I also received Hairveda products: Avosoya oil and whipped cream. I got several compliments from people saying that I smell very good when I approach them. I think it's the whipped cream! 

I did a wash n go and used whipped cream, avosoya oil, and a bit of olive & honey. My hair felt/looked great! The next day, I spritzed with water, rubbed a bit more whipped cream and went. I really liked the look.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 17, 2009)

scampbell said:


> That's what I thought to, but then I was wondering if people have different user names for their blogs???


 
I don't think so.  I thought you just had one user name for LHCF, period.  But I dunno...
erplexed

Beverly, a mod, said the proper way to change your username is the following:
Actually the proper way to request a username change is to access your user cp/private messages. Then once you scroll down you will on the left hand side, near the bottom the option for "request username" I hope that helps! ​


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 17, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I don't think so. I thought you just had one user name for LHCF, period. But I dunno...
> erplexed
> 
> Beverly, a mod, said the proper way to change your username is the following:
> Actually the proper way to request a username change is to access your user cp/private messages. Then once you scroll down you will on the left hand side, near the bottom the option for "request username" I hope that helps! ​


 
Thanks FindingMe.  Just requested a new username. woo!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 17, 2009)

scampbell said:


> Thanks FindingMe. Just requested a new username. woo!!


 
make sure you tell us what it is/that it's you once you get the new one...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 18, 2009)

I got my box of goodies from SheScentit yesterday!!!!!  So I cowashed with the Green Tea & Hibiscus Condish, detangled and let it sit for 15min (love it!)  Then I did a ACV rinse squeezing out the excess.  Dc'd with Banana Burlee the origin scent 1hr with heat then 30 without.  Hair felt  after I rinsed my curls are definitely looking a lot better.  

I twisted with the new Coco Cream Leave in.  A little went a long way and it smells  (I love coconut smells).  I added it to each section before I twisted versus doing my whole head at once.  Felt I could get a better idea of how it worked this way.  Then I applied some aloe vera gel, sealed with coconut oil then applied the Seyani butter to my ends.  My hair felt so soft and still feels good after air drying.  Just have to be careful with the Leave in cause it has protein in it and so does the Seyani butter.

Now I'm just waiting for my butters from Texas natural supply so I can be all buttered up for the fall and winter.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello everyone! it seem like forever to get the hsi back up (just moved). My hair is growing like a weed. Im getting some kinky twist later on today to keep from cutting. Ill Post some pictures later on.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 18, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I got my box of goodies from SheScentit yesterday!!!!! So I cowashed with the Green Tea & Hibiscus Condish, detangled and let it sit for 15min (love it!) Then I did a ACV rinse squeezing out the excess. Dc'd with Banana Burlee the origin scent 1hr with heat then 30 without. Hair felt  after I rinsed my curls are definitely looking a lot better.
> 
> I twisted with the new Coco Cream Leave in. A little went a long way and it smells  (I love coconut smells). I added it to each section before I twisted versus doing my whole head at once. Felt I could get a better idea of how it worked this way. Then I applied some aloe vera gel, sealed with coconut oil then applied the Seyani butter to my ends. My hair felt so soft and still feels good after air drying. Just have to be careful with the Leave in cause it has protein in it and so does the Seyani butter.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for my butters from Texas natural supply so I can be all buttered up for the fall and winter.


 

I love me some shescent it. I want to purchase the new leave in.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 18, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I got my box of goodies from SheScentit yesterday!!!!! So I cowashed with the Green Tea & Hibiscus Condish, detangled and let it sit for 15min (love it!) Then I did a ACV rinse squeezing out the excess. Dc'd with Banana Burlee the origin scent 1hr with heat then 30 without. Hair felt  after I rinsed my curls are definitely looking a lot better.
> 
> I twisted with the new Coco Cream Leave in. A little went a long way and it smells  (I love coconut smells). I added it to each section before I twisted versus doing my whole head at once. Felt I could get a better idea of how it worked this way. Then I applied some aloe vera gel, sealed with coconut oil then applied the Seyani butter to my ends. My hair felt so soft and still feels good after air drying. Just have to be careful with the Leave in cause it has protein in it and so does the Seyani butter.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for my butters from Texas natural supply so I can be all buttered up for the fall and winter.


 
I am so jealous....your combo of hair product made me want to take a bit out of your head 
Still waiting for my order to be completed. I ordered Sept 7th, and between working out the details of the invoice for international shipping...I am getting impatient.  Really want to try the BB and cococreme


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm wearing twists for the twist challenge...










This is how I was wearing my hair before we started..


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 19, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm wearing twists for the twist challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
GAWJUS!  The fro is HAWT!  I hate I missed that doggone Twisting 4 Growth Challenge bc I am already doing it basically...twisting it up on the regular and wearing the resulting twistout for 2-3 days and then doing it all over again..  i been lurking up in yall's thread though!

Your twists are pretty!  So still not feelin' em?

How long is it taking you to do the twists?


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 19, 2009)

I am twisting it up.  I been wearing my twists for  about 7-8 days at a time, then wearing a twistout for a couple of days and then washing and doing it over again.











I am seeing a little growth.  I'll be glad when I lose this mullet shape...


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 19, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> GAWJUS! The fro is HAWT! I hate I missed that doggone Twisting 4 Growth Challenge bc I am already doing it basically...twisting it up on the regular and wearing the resulting twistout for 2-3 days and then doing it all over again.. i been lurking up in yall's thread though!
> 
> Your twists are pretty! So still not feelin' em?
> 
> How long is it taking you to do the twists?


 

I think it was about 3.5-4 hrs..? I'm still pretty slow & I took some breaks...

Your twists look really good on you  Maybe I will stick to a larger sz since I'll be redoing them so much....But I do find that the smaller ones are better at resisting frizzing.


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 19, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm wearing twists for the twist challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


FindingMe said:


> I am twisting it up. I been wearing my twists for about 7-8 days at a time, then wearing a twistout for a couple of days and then washing and doing it over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You ladies have gorgeous hair, and I just love those twists on both of you.  So healthy and luscious.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 19, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I think it was about 3.5-4 hrs..? I'm still pretty slow & I took some breaks...
> 
> Your twists look really good on you  Maybe I will stick to a larger sz since I'll be redoing them so much....But I do find that the smaller ones are better at resisting frizzing.


 
Thanks!  The ones above took 1.5 hours to do.  For me, I think this is the longest I will invest in doing that for the style to last 1 week.  (I figure when I was relaxed that's about how long it took me to rollerset and sit under the dryer for a week's worth of style, so I bear with it.  I do like the freedom of not having to much to my hair during the week and the resulting twist-outs are FAB bc the hair is really defined and you are used to seeing your hair kind of flat and then it's like "WOW!, SPEC-TA-CU-LAR!!!"    AND my hair is really healthy and soft and the ends feel great...

I'll alternate between these and the ones that are slightly larger (that I posted before) that take about 40 min.  I do like the smaller ones bc you can style them a little better (they act more like hair...)


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 19, 2009)

I love this thread.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 19, 2009)

Same here!


ZeeOl'Lady said:


> *I love this thread.*


----------



## Ltown (Sep 19, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I am twisting it up. I been wearing my twists for about 7-8 days at a time, then wearing a twistout for a couple of days and then washing and doing it over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I love your twist, nice!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 20, 2009)

ltown said:


> I love your twist, nice!


 
Thanks!  They took about 1.5 hours and that was a little much for me  and I didn't really like them anymore than I do the other ones that take 40min, so I think I will revise my twisting.  I do like the way they look from the back, more full/less part.  Maybe the smaller in the back and then larger in the fron bc I like how they frame my face?  I dunno..I'm still trying to figure it out...


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi ladies it's me...scampbell...well, not scampbell anymore..changed my username!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 20, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Hi ladies it's me...scampbell...well, not scampbell anymore..changed my username!!!


 
I'm glad you let us know, 'cause I really wouldn't have known it was you until I saw the siggy!  Cute name!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 20, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I'm glad you let us know, 'cause I really wouldn't have known it was you until I saw the siggy! Cute name!


 
Thank you!!! Trying to live by those very words!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 21, 2009)

Soliel & FindingMe- your twists are beautiful.  I like how you style them. 

LivingMyLifeLikeItsGolden- sorry about the hold up with your products.  I love your new name glad to have you back.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 21, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Soliel & FindingMe- your twists are beautiful. I like how you style them.
> 
> *LivingMyLifeLikeItsGolden- sorry about the hold up with your products. I love your new name glad to have you back*.


 
Thanks Vonnieluvs!!! Finally got everything sorted with SheScentit, so I will be stalking the mailbox all next week!! wooo!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 21, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello everyone! it seem like forever to get the hsi back up (just moved). My hair is growing like a weed. Im getting some kinky twist later on today to keep from cutting. Ill Post some pictures later on.


 
where your pics at, gurl!?    I've been kinda flirting with the idea of some kinky twists for this winter....


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 21, 2009)

My hair is growing so much ladies. I'm definitely going to post pictures when I hit my 2 month mark. Such gorgeous heads of hair in here!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2009)

BCs' when will you all move over the natural support thread, I don't want to miss anything?


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 21, 2009)

ltown said:


> BCs' when will you all move over the natural support thread, I don't want to miss anything?


 
You know I never thought about that. I haven't given it much thought....since we're all in this thread...the recent BCers anyway.  Thanks for alerting me to this.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 21, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> My hair is growing so much ladies. I'm definitely going to post pictures when I hit my 2 month mark. Such gorgeous heads of hair in here!


 

I know! Mine is growing as well! I have over an inch in most areas on my head. I am waiting until the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge ends though at the beginning of the year before I do any kind of comparison.  I figure I should have 2-3 more by the time the challenge 

*Speaking of the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge. How is everyone doing? Anyone have the urge to snip, cut, trim or shape?*  

I don't, but I think I got all mine out before the challenge and am missing my length, so anxious to see some growth! 



ltown said:


> BCs' when will you all move over the natural support thread, I don't want to miss anything?


 
hmmm, I didn't even know there was such a thread. Off to look it up and lurk for a minute... I will be in this thread until it falls off and people stop posting, however. I love the small little community we have going here...


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 21, 2009)

*Speaking of the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge. How is everyone doing? Anyone have the urge to snip, cut, trim or shape?*  

Im planning on straightening next week to celebrate my one being relaxer free!!! So hopefully i dont have the urge to trim but this scab hair on the end is really bothering me when i wash for some reason...but dont we get one pass??


hmmm, I didn't even know there was such a thread. Off to look it up and lurk for a minute... I will be in this thread until it falls off and people stop posting, however. I love the small little community we have going here... [/QUOTE]


I agree im going to lurk but im totally in love with the ladies in here!!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I know! Mine is growing as well! I have over an inch in most areas on my head. I am waiting until the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge ends though at the beginning of the year before I do any kind of comparison.  I figure I should have 2-3 more by the time the challenge
> 
> *Speaking of the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge. How is everyone doing? Anyone have the urge to snip, cut, trim or shape?*
> 
> ...


 
I haven't had the urge to cut my hair at all.  I have never really had the urge to cut my hair except for when I did my BC, otherwise I am usually the one avoiding the scissors. LOL.

I also am loving this thread and community.  Familiar faces, newbies, and people going through the same thing... it's nice.

Now I need help.... I am experiencing breakage.  I have a lot of shedding ( I am using Ovation), and I do have to take into account that hair is going to shed everyday.  With my humongo head I am assuming that I shed more than average due to my more than average surface area of my head, but I am also noticing breakage.  Alot of the breakage looks like straighter ends, which may be the remainder of my relaxed ends, but I also see some little curly wurlys go down the drain that i am sad about.  I usually notice the shedding/breakage in the shower and during detangling (shower).
I cowash almost daily, shampoo 2-3x week, DC 3x week, prepoo compulsively, and moisturize 2x per day.  Am I overdooing it?


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Sep 21, 2009)

I had wanted to snip off the little "straight" hairs I thought I had...turns out they were the openers to S-waves. Very few, but they're there. I would've been snipping forever :/


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 21, 2009)

KQT20 said:


> *Speaking of the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge. How is everyone doing? Anyone have the urge to snip, cut, trim or shape?*
> 
> Im planning on straightening next week to celebrate my one being relaxer free!!! So hopefully i dont have the urge to trim but this scab hair on the end is really bothering me when i wash for some reason...but dont we get one pass??
> 
> ...


 
Yep, we get one pass.  I tried to trim all my scab hair off before the challenge started, so I wouldn't have the urge and so I could see some uninhibited growth. I think if I can just get to where i see some growth and I don't have to trim, I might stop trimming so much in general. Especially since I am not really wearing my hair straight.


I am saving my pass for Oct, when i will be straightening and prolly shaping it up bc I cut all the scab hair off without regard to style.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 21, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I haven't had the urge to cut my hair at all. I have never really had the urge to cut my hair except for when I did my BC, otherwise I am usually the one avoiding the scissors. LOL.
> 
> I also am loving this thread and community. Familiar faces, newbies, and people going through the same thing... it's nice.
> 
> ...


 
On the shedding, if it's excessive, I've always heard that may be a signal you need some protein.  On the breakage, I've hears that was a signal you might need moisture.  You got both, so I don't know.  I think it's normal to have some breakage and shedding during detangling, tho-, so you may be OK.  You detangle in the shower, I see.

What are you pre-pooing with?
Maybe you have too many DC's going?  What are you using to DC?  Why are you doing 3x per week?

I know the more I leave my hair (and nails) alone, the better it is.  low manipulation always works wonders for me.  Maybe you are doing too much?  I dunno?

One of my FOTKI friends was telling me about oil rinses and how she pretty much has stopped the breakage from detangling by doing these...

Sareca had a good thread on it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965 and here's the process:


Rinse (or shampoo) your hair
Coat in your favorite oil (I've used olive, jojoba, castor, meadowfoam, dabur alma, and aphogee EFA oil, red palm oil/butter--- my favorite is an amla, castor mix)
Rinse with warm/hot water
Apply conditioner
Rinse with cool/cold water
Apply leave-in
Seal
The part that makes it an oil *rinse* is using conditioner to help rinse some of the oil from your hair. Everything else is just a pre-poo, hot oil treatment, or an oil _wash_. 

I am going to try these.  Maybe try it with olive oil bc it's cheap and see does that help with detangling and losing less hair.



SweetSpirit86 said:


> I had wanted to snip off the little "straight" hairs I thought I had...turns out they were the openers to S-waves. Very few, but they're there. I would've been snipping forever :/


 
  I'm glad you stopped!  Can't wait to see those waves gorwing out in full effect.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 21, 2009)

Also wanted to post this blog for any ladies who may be interested:
http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/

This lady from the UK talks about natural hair and the science behind it.  VERY informative stuff...


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I know! Mine is growing as well! I have over an inch in most areas on my head. I am waiting until the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge ends though at the beginning of the year before I do any kind of comparison.  I figure I should have 2-3 more by the time the challenge
> 
> *Speaking of the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge. How is everyone doing? Anyone have the urge to snip, cut, trim or shape?*
> 
> ...



I didn't join the no-snip challenge, but one way or another I haven't had a pair of scissors near my head in the past month or so...:scratchch


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW  
FindingMe and Soleil, your twists are gorgeous!  I am seriously in awe. I wish my hair were longer so that my twists could look as nice!

I tried twisting last night. It was the first time I did my entire head. They were medium sized. They DEFINITELY did NOT come out as nice as yours (you ladies)  they were basically... a hot mess 

BUT

in the process, I found an amazing moisturizing combination! I thought my hair didn't really like shea butter, but last night, I used this Ojon moisturizer thingie that I have (it looks like mud that just melts in your hands and turns into an oil) and mixed it with a wee bit of shea butter in my hands and rubbed into my damp hair and twists. SUPER moisturizing! slightly oily, but I am very very happy to have discovered this.

I took out my twists about an hour ago. More hot mess, but I was amazed with the softness. It makes me really inspired/motivated to learn how to do twists that can be worn out


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> *On the shedding, if it's excessive, I've always heard that may be a signal you need some protein. On the breakage, I've hears that was a signal you might need moisture. You got both, so I don't know. I think it's normal to have some breakage and shedding during detangling, tho-, so you may be OK. You detangle in the shower, I see.*
> 
> *What are you pre-pooing with?*
> *Maybe you have too many DC's going? What are you using to DC? Why are you doing 3x per week?*
> ...


 
Thanks for your reply and info.
I am prepooing with either conditioner, homemade treatments (avocado,yogurt, EVOO, honey, banana), oils... pretty much whatever.
I am a compulsive DCer...I think at first I was doing it to add moisture in after my BC, but now, just because I love using products to be honest.
I actually did an oil rinse today and have done them a couple times.  I don't have a hard time detangling, just notice alot of hair...which may not be a lot, I just feel that way.  My hair has been growing like a weed though, and I am very happy with my progress, just trying to avoid any setbacks.
I am going to cut back on DCing to 2x week and see how my hair does.  Thanks for your help


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 21, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> WOW
> FindingMe and Soleil, your twists are gorgeous!  I am seriously in awe. I wish my hair were longer so that my twists could look as nice!
> 
> I tried twisting last night. It was the first time I did my entire head. They were medium sized. They DEFINITELY did NOT come out as nice as yours (you ladies)  they were basically... a hot mess
> ...


 
THANKS! Sounds like you have the OJON Restorative Treatment.  That's good stuff, man!!!  Now that you mention it, I was just reading up online bc I am trying to simplify my regi and use up all my PJ stash.  SO, I found the OJON and decided that I am going to use it up since it cost a grip.

ETA:  Plus, it REALLY did add a ton of moisture back into my hair.  On the real...




LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Thanks for your reply and info.
> I am prepooing with either conditioner, homemade treatments (avocado,yogurt, EVOO, honey, banana), oils... pretty much whatever.
> I am a compulsive DCer...I think at first I was doing it to add moisture in after my BC, but now, just because I love using products to be honest.
> I actually did an oil rinse today and have done them a couple times. I don't have a hard time detangling, just notice alot of hair...which may not be a lot, I just feel that way. My hair has been growing like a weed though, and I am very happy with my progress, just trying to avoid any setbacks.
> I am going to cut back on DCing to 2x week and see how my hair does. Thanks for your help


 
Me thinketh you have perpetual hand in hair disease!    It sounds like you are using good stuff with a good balance, but to even do a DC or wash, etc. you have to manipulate the hair.  I just think you might be manipulating it too much.  I think cutting down on the DCs is a good idea.  Let us know how it works out for you. 

OT, ladies: Here is my new regi that I am going to do for 1 month to test.  Once per week:
1) pre-poo with OJON, then
2) wash with a diluted Dr. Bronner's Castile soap rinse, 
3) then add olive oil for oil rinse to detangle/comb, 
4) then rinse and condition (Nautre's Gate Organic Aloe Mositurizing) and follow with
5) cool water rinse
6) Add Afroveda Curly Custard + KBB Super Silky and twist wet.  Air Dry.

DC 1x per week with a good protein or reconstructive conditioner.  Mist Jojoba Oil for sheen dryness during the week.

I am going to try and use up my protein conditioners.  They have cones, so we'll see how I fare after a month (or even before, if I have issues)...
my story and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey ladies! 

I put in some bantu knots tonight, got a little lazy and didn't feel like doing TST's (although they've been my style of choice for the last 2 weeks or so). I'll post pics when I take them down.

I'm also in the market for some new hair washing products since the change of seasons is fast approaching... contemplating the DevaCare line, has anyone used their products before? I figure if I stick with them and Qhemet I should make it through the NYC winters.


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 22, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I know! Mine is growing as well! I have over an inch in most areas on my head. I am waiting until the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge ends though at the beginning of the year before I do any kind of comparison.  I figure I should have 2-3 more by the time the challenge
> 
> *Speaking of the Recent BC No-Snip Challenge. How is everyone doing? Anyone have the urge to snip, cut, trim or shape?*
> 
> ...


 

I love this small community we have here as well. I think it's comforting knowing that we're all experiencing the same things...even though we're dealing with different lengths of hair.  Whenever, if ever, this thread goes dead, then I'll switch over.

I'm anxious to see some growth too. People that don't see me often have noticed my hair growth every time they see me. I'm noticing it too slowly with the styling of my hair. 

As far as the no-snip challenge, I have done great. No snipping or cutting of any kind.  The front of my hair is still acting funny...I know it's scab hair, but I've come to the conclusion that I have to deal with it...so I'll be cutting it away slowly once the challenge ends.



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I put in some bantu knots tonight, got a little lazy and didn't feel like doing TST's (although they've been my style of choice for the last 2 weeks or so). I'll post pics when I take them down.
> 
> I'm also in the market for some new hair washing products since the change of seasons is fast approaching... *contemplating the DevaCare line, has anyone used their products before? I figure if I stick with them and Qhemet I should make it through the NYC winters*.


 
I haven't used either products, but I've heard so many great things about them. HTH!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok,  Countychick, and Findingme I'll keep stalking here!


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey ladies just checkin in on y'all and I am seeing some major growth from you all...whoop whoop 2009 BCers ROCK 
I have been in twist since the day I bc'd I feel like. But I am loving it due to my schedule and current lifestyle. If I didnt have my hair up I would probably be itching to get a relaxer back in my head....lol!! Only kidding I know for a fact that I will never go down that rode again. I have this fetish with my kinks now...I would be destroying my hair with HIH disease if my hair wasnt in twist. 
I made a great detangling moisturizer for my hair that I tested this wknd when I retwisted some fuzzy twist. It contains filtered H20, glycerin, honeyquat, and grapeseed oil. Let me tell you how yummy this made my hair. I cant wait to try this when I do a wash and go. Ill let you ladies know how it turns out. 
I am in twist for another 2wks, so that will make a month with touch ups at the 2wk mark!! I never thought they could last this long (or I would go this long w/o letting my hair out) but they did and I plan on going monthly like this for the remainder of my twist challenge. Its time for a protein treatment so I might do that next wknd


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 22, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Me thinketh you have perpetual hand in hair disease!  It sounds like you are using good stuff with a good balance, but to even do a DC or wash, etc. you have to manipulate the hair. I just think you might be manipulating it too much. I think cutting down on the DCs is a good idea. Let us know how it works out for you.
> 
> OT, ladies: Here is my new regi that I am going to do for 1 month to test. Once per week:
> 1) pre-poo with OJON, then
> ...


 
ITA with FM. LMLLIG you are digging in your head a bit too much.  Because sometimes when we detangle we end up pulling out good hair esp if we hit knots or aren't being gently enough (which we all do from time to time I know I do).  If you feel your moisture levels are down try putting in some twists for a few days then wear a twist out then CW.  Let us know how things work out either way.  HTH!

FM- I like your reggie.  I need to start pre-pooing/oil rinsing again.  I've been slacking on the pimping since I haven't felt like mixing up some oils.  Also I was trying to invest in the *Oil Mister* you were talking about in the other thread but the only one I could find in BB&B was a silver one called Misto that was used for EVOO on food, salads, etc.  It said that it was nonaerosol and wouldn't clog and gave a fine mist.  Will this one work?

Going to go find the Natural Support Thread.  I love it over here and my loyalties will not falter unless we stop posting (don't stop posting).  I'm waiting for us to make those milestones (6mos, 1yr, 18mos, 2yrs, etc) and to see how far we have all come.

I was tempted to snip a couple days ago when I saw some heat damaged areas in the front and some straight ends in the back.  I even thought to myself "no one will know" then I was like God would and I made a committment to follow my word in all aspects of life.  I found this to be a test of my will and obedience and I was able to resist.

Still don't know what I'm going to do with my hair for the upcoming winter.  I'm waiting for my butters to come (hopefully tomorrow!!) since I found my hair can tolerate them. I'm still deciding between Sengalese twists or continuing to do my own hair.  I crave longer hair and a long lasting protective style and I know with the help of my LHCF sistas I can maintain them correctly.  However I like doing my hair and learning more about it and what it can do.  I'm so torn!!erplexed


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Stalker checking in! I hope you keep this thread alive for.... forever! LOL!

Seriously though, I like getting my daily fix 

HHG Ladies!


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 22, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Hey ladies just checkin in on y'all and I am seeing some major growth from you all...whoop whoop 2009 BCers ROCK
> I have been in twist since the day I bc'd I feel like. But I am loving it due to my schedule and current lifestyle. If I didnt have my hair up I would probably be itching to get a relaxer back in my head....lol!! Only kidding I know for a fact that I will never go down that rode again. I have this fetish with my kinks now...I would be destroying my hair with HIH disease if my hair wasnt in twist.
> I made a great detangling moisturizer for my hair that I tested this wknd when I retwisted some fuzzy twist. It contains filtered H20, glycerin, honeyquat, and grapeseed oil. Let me tell you how yummy this made my hair. I cant wait to try this when I do a wash and go. Ill let you ladies know how it turns out.
> I am in twist for another 2wks, so that will make a month with touch ups at the 2wk mark!! I never thought they could last this long (or I would go this long w/o letting my hair out) but they did and I plan on going monthly like this for the remainder of my twist challenge. Its time for a protein treatment so I might do that next wknd


 
Girl, your twists are so cute! You're doing a great job with them, and they are lasting so well. Make sure you let us know about that mixture.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> ITA with FM. LMLLIG you are digging in your head a bit too much. Because sometimes when we detangle we end up pulling out good hair esp if we hit knots or aren't being gently enough (which we all do from time to time I know I do). If you feel your moisture levels are down try putting in some twists for a few days then wear a twist out then CW. Let us know how things work out either way. HTH!
> 
> FM- I like your reggie. I need to start pre-pooing/oil rinsing again. I've been slacking on the pimping since I haven't felt like mixing up some oils. Also I was trying to invest in the *Oil Mister* you were talking about in the other thread but the only one I could find in BB&B was a silver one called Misto that was used for EVOO on food, salads, etc. It said that it was nonaerosol and wouldn't clog and gave a fine mist. Will this one work?
> 
> ...


 
I've yet to determine exactly what I'm going to do during the winter months. I'm thinking that I'll just be doing twist outs as I've started already.  I doubt my hair will be long enough for protective styling....maybe some head wraps, but that's the extent of that. I could do some kinky twists though. Something to really think about . What butters have you ordered? I'm sorry if I missed that post.


MummysGirl said:


> Stalker checking in! I hope you keep this thread alive for.... forever! LOL!
> 
> Seriously though, I like getting my daily fix
> 
> HHG Ladies!


 
Girl, you know you're a part of this thread. We enjoy having you here too girl. Don't leave us!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 22, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I put in some bantu knots tonight, got a little lazy and didn't feel like doing TST's (although they've been my style of choice for the last 2 weeks or so). I'll post pics when I take them down.
> 
> I'm also in the market for some new hair washing products since the change of seasons is fast approaching... contemplating the DevaCare line, has anyone used their products before? I figure if I stick with them and Qhemet I should make it through the NYC winters.


 
I tried DevaCare No Poo and the DevaCare One Condition based on some RAVE reviews by some folks on here. They did absolutely nothing for me.  I didn't like the way the No Poo didn't lather.  My head never felt clean to me.  I prefer Dr. Bronner's or a nice shampoo bar to the DevaCare line.  I really think it just depends on you and what your hair needs.  Also if you have hard water, they don't work as well, either.  But that goes for all non-sulfate poo-type products.  I'll keep trying to use it up (bc it wasn't cheap...), but it hasn't done anything for me so far...



bablou00 said:


> Hey ladies just checkin in on y'all and I am seeing some major growth from you all...whoop whoop 2009 BCers ROCK
> I have been in twist since the day I bc'd I feel like. But I am loving it due to my schedule and current lifestyle. If I didnt have my hair up I would probably be itching to get a relaxer back in my head....lol!! Only kidding I know for a fact that I will never go down that rode again. I have this fetish with my kinks now...I would be destroying my hair with HIH disease if my hair wasnt in twist.
> I made a great detangling moisturizer for my hair that I tested this wknd when I retwisted some fuzzy twist. It contains filtered H20, glycerin, honeyquat, and grapeseed oil. Let me tell you how yummy this made my hair. I cant wait to try this when I do a wash and go. Ill let you ladies know how it turns out.
> I am in twist for another 2wks, so that will make a month with touch ups at the 2wk mark!! I never thought they could last this long (or I would go this long w/o letting my hair out) but they did and I plan on going monthly like this for the remainder of my twist challenge. Its time for a protein treatment so I might do that next wknd


 
I concure!  "whoop whoop 2009 BCers ROCK"  Take some pics and let us know abut your interesting mix after you use in on your WnG.    I think your hair is SOOOOO pretty!    I always look forward to seing your pics.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> ITA with FM. LMLLIG you are digging in your head a bit too much. Because sometimes when we detangle we end up pulling out good hair esp if we hit knots or aren't being gently enough (which we all do from time to time I know I do). If you feel your moisture levels are down try putting in some twists for a few days then wear a twist out then CW. Let us know how things work out either way. HTH!
> 
> FM- I like your reggie. I need to start pre-pooing/oil rinsing again. I've been slacking on the pimping since I haven't felt like mixing up some oils. Also I was trying to invest in the *Oil Mister* you were talking about in the other thread but the only one I could find in BB&B was a silver one called Misto that was used for EVOO on food, salads, etc. It said that it was nonaerosol and wouldn't clog and gave a fine mist. Will this one work?
> 
> ...


 
I am new to pre-poos and oil rinsing but, reading about it, it seems to be EXACTLY what my hair needs.

The oil mister that I have is for food as well.  It's made for olive oil spraying.  It gives a fine mist, very similiar to aerosol.  Amazon.com has a ton of them (1st 7 on list): http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=oil+mister

ETA:  I also just read some interesting things on oils.  The only two readily available oils that I use that can be absorbed into the hair are coconut and olive.  Jojoba, which I use mostly, does not readily absorb into the hair, but it does give a nice sheen and coats the hair and skin nicely bc it mimics natural sebum that is produced.  I think I am going to switch to just alternating between olive oil and coconut oil for pre-poos, oil rinses and misting throughout the week for this reason.

What are Sengalese twists?  Are they the same as kinky twists?


----------



## NaturallyMo (Sep 22, 2009)

You guys are such a wealth of information. I want to look more into that oil rinse. I'm currently in the process of doing a set of small twists. I'm hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks, but realistically hopefully they'll last a whole week. I have terrible hands in hair syndrome and I get bored with styles very easy. Yesterday, I did a baking soda deep condish that consisted of 1 ORS replinishing pak, VO5 Moisture milks, honey and evoo. My hair felt lovely afterwards. I moisturized with my homemade moisture mix (which is a combo of things I'm trying to use up + glycerin and coconut oil) and sealed with my shea/mango butter mix. Then I let it air dry in big twists and combed it out to start the twists. I only got about 1.5 hrs of twisting done last night before I got sleepy. I think I may need to add something to my hair to help it hold because the twists are awfully soft right now. Who knows when I'll finish. Sometime today. I'll post pics as long as they don't look crappy.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 22, 2009)

*FindingMe & Vonnieluvs08* - you ladies are awesome.  I do have severe hand in hair disease.  I am trying really hard to cut back on manipulation.  I have done twists..but they are U-G-L-Y, the ends always frizz out and they are all odd sizes...my head is to big and i have to much hair...that my story and I am sticking to it. LOL.  wish I could just do some cornrows for a while.
Do you think I should cut back on cowashes to?


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 22, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I put in some bantu knots tonight, got a little lazy and didn't feel like doing TST's (although they've been my style of choice for the last 2 weeks or so). I'll post pics when I take them down.
> 
> I'm also in the market for some new hair washing products since the change of seasons is fast approaching... contemplating the DevaCare line, has anyone used their products before? I figure if I stick with them and Qhemet I should make it through the NYC winters.


 

I use Devacare products and I love them. I use one for cowashing and one for a leave in. I absolutely have had good results and get great slip from this line. I dont use shampoo so I havent used their shampoo!!! Let me know if you try it!!


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 22, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> *FindingMe & Vonnieluvs08* - you ladies are awesome. I do have severe hand in hair disease. I am trying really hard to cut back on manipulation. I have done twists..but they are U-G-L-Y, the ends always frizz out and they are all odd sizes...my head is to big and i have to much hair...that my story and I am sticking to it. LOL. wish I could just do some cornrows for a while.
> Do you think I should cut back on cowashes to?


 
How are you doing your twist? Dry or wet? I find that when I retwist my hair and its dry my ends are very dry and horrible looking (IMO) but when my hair is dripping wet my ends look lovely


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 22, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> THANKS! Sounds like you have the OJON Restorative Treatment. That's good stuff, man!!! Now that you mention it, I was just reading up online bc I am trying to simplify my regi and use up all my PJ stash. SO, I found the OJON and decided that I am going to use it up since it cost a grip.
> 
> ETA: Plus, it REALLY did add a ton of moisture back into my hair. On the real...
> 
> ...


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> ITA with FM. LMLLIG you are digging in your head a bit too much. Because sometimes when we detangle we end up pulling out good hair esp if we hit knots or aren't being gently enough (which we all do from time to time I know I do). If you feel your moisture levels are down try putting in some twists for a few days then wear a twist out then CW. Let us know how things work out either way. HTH!
> 
> FM- I like your reggie. I need to start pre-pooing/oil rinsing again. I've been slacking on the pimping since I haven't felt like mixing up some oils. Also I was trying to invest in the *Oil Mister* you were talking about in the other thread but the only one I could find in BB&B was a silver one called Misto that was used for EVOO on food, salads, etc. It said that it was nonaerosol and wouldn't clog and gave a fine mist. Will this one work?
> 
> ...


 


bablou00 said:


> *How are you doing your twist? Dry or wet? I find that when I retwist my hair and its dry my ends are very dry and horrible looking (IMO) but when my hair is dripping wet my ends look lovely*




I have done them both ways.  Usually starts off wet...but by the time I get through it's dry.  Certain parts of my hair twists better than others.  I have a hard time keeping the twists in the middle section of my hair too.  I feel if I did them smaller they might look better, but that would take me forever and a day to finish uperplexed


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 22, 2009)

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> You guys are such a wealth of information. I want to look more into that oil rinse. I'm currently in the process of doing a set of small twists. I'm hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks, but realistically hopefully they'll last a whole week. I have terrible hands in hair syndrome and I get bored with styles very easy. Yesterday, I did a baking soda deep condish that consisted of 1 ORS replinishing pak, VO5 Moisture milks, honey and evoo. My hair felt lovely afterwards. I moisturized with my homemade moisture mix (which is a combo of things I'm trying to use up + glycerin and coconut oil) and sealed with my shea/mango butter mix. Then I let it air dry in big twists and combed it out to start the twists. I only got about 1.5 hrs of twisting done last night before I got sleepy. *I think I may need to add something to my hair to help it hold because the twists are awfully soft right now.* Who knows when I'll finish. Sometime today. I'll post pics as long as they don't look crappy.


 
If my hair started out soft like that when i twisted, by day 5, it would have soaked up all that good moisture and normalized into it's regular coarse, porous self...  Do you use butters?  A good stiff butter might help add a little sumthin sumthin for twisting 

ETA:  Your locs were LOVELY!  But so is your fro! 



LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> *FindingMe & Vonnieluvs08* - you ladies are awesome. I do have severe hand in hair disease. I am trying really hard to cut back on manipulation. I have done twists..but they are U-G-L-Y, the ends always frizz out and they are all odd sizes...my head is to big and i have to much hair...that my story and I am sticking to it. LOL. wish I could just do some cornrows for a while.
> Do you think I should cut back on cowashes to?


 
I have to do them wet or else I have brooms on the ends.    I also have to add a little extra product to smooth, smooth, smooth, smooth the ends out with my fingers (and maybe a little extra distilled water from my spray bottle) to get them to coil.  This is the only way I can get twists to hold.  Otherwise, they unravel on me.

ETA:  Try co-washing only once a week and maybe try doing the smaller twists to pin up/play with as a protective style until wash day and see what that does.  Although you will see more shed hairs than you are used to if you wash less/further apart, so keep that in mind, too....



bablou00 said:


> I use Devacare products and I love them. I use one for cowashing and one for a leave in. I absolutely have had good results and get great slip from this line. I dont use shampoo so I havent used their shampoo!!! Let me know if you try it!!


 
See...   ^^ "rave" reviews^^   It really is trial and error finding something that works for _you_......


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 22, 2009)

I went swimming with my twists and now they look more like kinky twists. 

I actually prefer it to the really neat look. I think I will like that better when my hair is longer - b/c IMO it looks very regal. 

I'm going to go back tonight and start redoing them and braiding the roots, b/c the frizz up there is b-a-n-a-n-a-s. If I can remember I will take a pic before I start. They will still be puffy when I redo, but the roots will be much more contained so I can wear them longer.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 22, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I went swimming with my twists and now they look more like kinky twists.
> 
> I actually prefer it to the really neat look. I think I will like that better when my hair is longer - b/c IMO it looks very regal.
> 
> I'm going to go back tonight and start redoing them and braiding the roots, b/c the frizz up there is b-a-n-a-n-a-s. If I can remember I will take a pic before I start. They will still be puffy when I redo, but the roots will be much more contained so I can wear them longer.


 
plz try not to forget bc I wanna see.   I am flirting with the idea of kinky twists for the winter months...


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 22, 2009)

See...  ^^ "rave" reviews^^  It really is trial and error finding something that works for _you_......[/QUOTE]

Yes its def. trial and error on all products. Everyones hair responds differently...it just sucks we have to put money into figuring that out....lol


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 22, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> If my hair started out soft like that when i twisted, by day 5, it would have soaked up all that good moisture and normalized into it's regular coarse, porous self... Do you use butters? A good stiff butter might help add a little sumthin sumthin for twisting
> 
> ETA: Your locs were LOVELY! But so is your fro!
> 
> ...


 
Ya, I will adjust my routine...especially with winter coming up....cowashing once a week, might just put my into rehab...i love my cowashes...LOL. maybe 2-3 x week....I am hopeless.  Thank for your help


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 22, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> See...  ^^ "rave" reviews^^  It really is trial and error finding something that works for _you_......
> 
> Yes its def. trial and error on all products. Everyones hair responds differently...*it just sucks we have to put money into figuring that out*....lol


 
I know, right?  I hate I am such a PJ and jump on most product bandwagons.  It also depends on your regi and how you are using the product, too.  It could be that they are just not compatible with some of the other stuff you used that day/week/whatev.  Sometimes they work out, most times they don't...I just keep trying them different ways until I am sure they are an absolute bust for me and then I don't buy them again...See you are making me want to go back and try it again...


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 22, 2009)

I need to get my ends trimmed. I'd say I need .25 or .5inch trimmed... not more. That's not bad at all.
I am just concerned that doing it at the salon will have them trimming a whole lot more. I don't like stylists who like to take free reign over your hair. 

I am getting my hair straightened thursday for senior pictures (want to avoid frizzy hair) so getting a trim then would be great... but over there they charge $25 for a trim. Yes, you read right... these crazy people 

So I'd like to avoid that charge and maybe do it myself after they straighten?? I have a lot of single strand knots from W-n-G's   and I need to get rid of them.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 23, 2009)

So ladies...I just got inspired about a thread on Moe's Growth oil by MangaManiac.  She has been using it and got some great growth, so I thought...because I am the biggest PJ in the world, I have a stash of herbs that I am going to make an oil with.  I am currently infusing horsetail, nettle, lavendar, marshmallow root, gotu kola, and hibiscus flowers.  Just threw in a bunch of stuff that are supposed to be beneficial to hair.  I used 3/4 jojoba oil and 1/4 avocado oil.  Letting that infuse on low heat for about 3 hours, then gonna let it sit for 3 days or so before I strain the herbs and add the aloe juice.
Has anyone here tried Moe's Growth Oil with good success?
I know mine isn't the same, but experimenting never hurt...I hope!


----------



## mocha.li (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



Soliel185 said:


> My BC date was Aug. 27th...(I think)
> 
> Transition time: 17.5 months. I meant to go 18 months, but hot weather and You Tube vids got to me and I chopped early.
> 
> ...


 I'm loving your hair.  I hope my hair looks something like this when it grows out.


----------



## mocha.li (Sep 23, 2009)

B/C Date: sept 20, 2009
Transitioned for 9 months, I wanted to transition longer but when I took out my kinky twist my hair knotted so bad, it was impossible to comb the nest out....so I chopped
Hair Type: 4a I think...
Products: olive oil mixed with horsetail, nettle, jojoba, avocado oil and megatek.


I'm looking for styles to do on my hair.  I love playing with the ringlets; I'm looking foward to growth.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 23, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> B/C Date: sept 20, 2009
> Transitioned for 9 months, I wanted to transition longer but when I took out my kinky twist my hair knotted so bad, it was impossible to comb the nest out....so I chopped
> Hair Type: 4a I think...
> Products: olive oil mixed with horsetail, nettle, jojoba, avocado oil and megatek.
> ...



Welcome to the natural side!!  Well there are a lot of pics of styles in this thread and our fotkis.  Hopefully you will find some that work for you.  Feel free to jump into our little community here and ask questions or volunteer info and stories.  We are all learning together.  Happy Hair Growing!


Ladies!!! Today is my Birthday!!!  I live, laugh, and love as only a Libra can!
I've been blessed with 27yrs of life and experience.

I'm trying a Bantu Knot out for my Bday dinner.  I'll take pics and post them.  I'm hoping it turns out okay if not I'll wash it out and wear a WNG.  I used the Coco Cream Leave-in, Avocado butter (my butters came ) and a little KCCC for hold.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Welcome to the natural side!!  Well there are a lot of pics of styles in this thread and our fotkis.  Hopefully you will find some that work for you.  Feel free to jump into our little community here and ask questions or volunteer info and stories.  We are all learning together.  Happy Hair Growing!
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Today is my Birthday!!!  I live, laugh, and love as only a Libra can!
> ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your BC!!! Looking forward to seeing pictures 



mocha.li said:


> B/C Date: sept 20, 2009
> Transitioned for 9 months, I wanted to transition longer but when I took out my kinky twist my hair knotted so bad, it was impossible to comb the nest out....so I chopped
> Hair Type: 4a I think...
> Products: olive oil mixed with horsetail, nettle, jojoba, avocado oil and megatek.
> ...


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 23, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> B/C Date: sept 20, 2009
> Transitioned for 9 months, I wanted to transition longer but when I took out my kinky twist my hair knotted so bad, it was impossible to comb the nest out....so I chopped
> Hair Type: 4a I think...
> Products: olive oil mixed with horsetail, nettle, jojoba, avocado oil and megatek.
> ...


 
Congratulations on your BC lady! So glad to have your here as a part of our community. Please feel free to share, learn, and enjoy with us. 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Welcome to the natural side!! Well there are a lot of pics of styles in this thread and our fotkis. Hopefully you will find some that work for you. Feel free to jump into our little community here and ask questions or volunteer info and stories. We are all learning together. Happy Hair Growing!
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Today is my Birthday!!! I live, laugh, and love as only a Libra can!
> ...


 
Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoy your day and your dinner. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: JULY BC Thread Tracker!!*



mocha.li said:


> I'm loving your hair. I hope my hair looks something like this when it grows out.


 

OOOO thank you so much for quoting these.  

I was driving myself nuts b/c I was sure that I'd taken a length check shot (last one) but I couldn't find it to save my life. 

Wow, my hair really has grown - now when I stretch a piece from the same area it's almost level with my armpit. 

ETA: No pics of the "kinky" twists. SO took my camera to work yesterday so I couldn't take any last night. Sorry.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 23, 2009)

I bc'ed last night!!
Woo hoo!!
You guys,i'm so excited.

I just took the scissors and chopped.

My last relaxer was some time in May,so i transitioned for about 4 months.

I was just tired of worrying about taking care of the relaxed ends,so i chopped.

I am extremely happy with my lil fro!!I justhave tolearn how to take care of it.
My camera is acting silly,so i'll see if i can fix it or i'll have to buy a new one this weekend and post some pics.

Also,i cut from about an inch or two below shoulder length.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 23, 2009)

^^^ Congrats on you BC!!! You know we all cant wait to see pictures so you better hurry up girl...lol!!! I bet so much wt has lifted off your shoulders because that was the case for me!! Have fun with ur TWA it will grow out fast


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay like i promise... Here's a picture of my kinky twist...


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 23, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> B/C Date: sept 20, 2009
> Transitioned for 9 months, I wanted to transition longer but when I took out my kinky twist my hair knotted so bad, it was impossible to comb the nest out....so I chopped
> Hair Type: 4a I think...
> Products: olive oil mixed with horsetail, nettle, jojoba, avocado oil and megatek.
> ...



WOO HOOO We got another one 

Congrats on your BC and welcome to the community! 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Welcome to the natural side!!  Well there are a lot of pics of styles in this thread and our fotkis.  Hopefully you will find some that work for you.  Feel free to jump into our little community here and ask questions or volunteer info and stories.  We are all learning together.  Happy Hair Growing!
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Today is my Birthday!!!  I live, laugh, and love as only a Libra can!
> ...



birthday2 I hope you enjoy your day and may you be blessed to enjoy many more birthdays to come

PS: I'm a Libra also!!! Oct. 3rd



Loves Harmony said:


> Okay like i promise... Here's a picture of my kinky twist...



I love 'em! What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 23, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> B/C Date: sept 20, 2009
> Transitioned for 9 months, I wanted to transition longer but when I took out my kinky twist my hair knotted so bad, it was impossible to comb the nest out....so I chopped
> Hair Type: 4a I think...
> Products: olive oil mixed with horsetail, nettle, jojoba, avocado oil and megatek.
> ...


 
Welcome Welcome Welcome!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 23, 2009)

As for me, I haven't had the urge to snip either.

My hair is growing in nicely. 

I plan on getting kinky twist done next week until the remainder of the year.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 23, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Welcome to the natural side!! Well there are a lot of pics of styles in this thread and our fotkis. Hopefully you will find some that work for you. Feel free to jump into our little community here and ask questions or volunteer info and stories. We are all learning together. Happy Hair Growing!
> 
> 
> *Ladies!!! Today is my Birthday!!! I live, laugh, and love as only a Libra can!*
> ...


 
:birthday2  Enjoy your day!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 23, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> I need to get my ends trimmed. I'd say I need .25 or .5inch trimmed... not more. That's not bad at all.
> I am just concerned that doing it at the salon will have them trimming a whole lot more. I don't like stylists who like to take free reign over your hair.
> 
> I am getting my hair straightened thursday for senior pictures (want to avoid frizzy hair) so getting a trim then would be great... but over there they charge $25 for a trim. Yes, you read right... these crazy people
> ...


 
Are you good at cutting your own hair?  If so, then I say keep the $25 and do it yourself.  If not, and you want more of a definite style for your senior pics, it may be worth it to have them cut it for you...you may lose more in some areas than you'd like, but it would be a style that would be preserved via your pics but your hair will always grow back...



LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> So ladies...I just got inspired about a thread on Moe's Growth oil by MangaManiac. She has been using it and got some great growth, so I thought...because I am the biggest PJ in the world, I have a stash of herbs that I am going to make an oil with. I am currently infusing horsetail, nettle, lavendar, marshmallow root, gotu kola, and hibiscus flowers. Just threw in a bunch of stuff that are supposed to be beneficial to hair. I used 3/4 jojoba oil and 1/4 avocado oil. Letting that infuse on low heat for about 3 hours, then gonna let it sit for 3 days or so before I strain the herbs and add the aloe juice.
> Has anyone here tried Moe's Growth Oil with good success?
> I know mine isn't the same, but experimenting never hurt...I hope!


 
I've never even heard of it?  LMLLIG, I'm about to stage an intervention...*:..."Just keep mixing up your own MOJO majik and don't go purchasing any new items until you use up what you already have...and lemme tell you, you got some GOOD stuff over there, lady!..."* 



mocha.li said:


> B/C Date: sept 20, 2009
> Transitioned for 9 months, I wanted to transition longer but when I took out my kinky twist my hair knotted so bad, it was impossible to comb the nest out....so I chopped
> Hair Type: 4a I think...
> Products: olive oil mixed with horsetail, nettle, jojoba, avocado oil and megatek.
> ...


 
  No despair...9 months should give you a good amt to work with and learn about...It's been 2 months for me and I'm still tryna figure out my hair type...



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Welcome to the natural side!! Well there are a lot of pics of styles in this thread and our fotkis. Hopefully you will find some that work for you. Feel free to jump into our little community here and ask questions or volunteer info and stories. We are all learning together. Happy Hair Growing!
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Today is my Birthday!!! I live, laugh, and love as only a Libra can!
> ...


 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*   Bless your heart, I rem when I was 27...



ladybeesrch said:


> I bc'ed last night!!
> Woo hoo!!
> You guys,i'm so excited.
> 
> ...


 
  can't wait to see your twa!



Loves Harmony said:


> Okay like i promise... Here's a picture of my kinky twist...


 

oooohhh, me likey!  I like the color, too!  How much hair did your use?  what type?  how long did they take?  did u do them yourself or pay someone?  if so, were they expensive?


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome and congrats to all the recent BC'ers!!!!!!!  
HAPPY BIRTHDAY VONNIE!!!!!

I have been contemplating with what to do with my hair lately and i just saw Ediese post, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402844 and she is making me wanna get a sew in pronto!!!!!!!!! Im still deciding though hmmmmm


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 23, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Welcome to the natural side!! Well there are a lot of pics of styles in this thread and our fotkis. Hopefully you will find some that work for you. Feel free to jump into our little community here and ask questions or volunteer info and stories. We are all learning together. Happy Hair Growing!
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Today is my Birthday!!! I live, laugh, and love as only a Libra can!
> ...


 
Happy happy 27th!!! Enjoy your birthday month:birthday2


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 23, 2009)

KQT20 said:


> Welcome and congrats to all the recent BC'ers!!!!!!!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY VONNIE!!!!!
> 
> I have been contemplating with what to do with my hair lately and i just saw Ediese post, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402844 and she is making me wanna get a sew in pronto!!!!!!!!! Im still deciding though hmmmmm


 
I kno I kno -  *Ediese's weaves are always on point.*  She straightens them, washes them, wears them curly, just like she does with her own hair.  Weaves are intimidating to me, tho.  Plus I like to be able to get to my scalp.  It's one of my compulsive issues..being able to rub and touch my scalp several times a day.  That's the main reason I never tried one...


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 23, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^ Congrats on you BC!!! You know we all cant wait to see pictures so you better hurry up girl...lol!!! I bet so much wt has lifted off your shoulders because that was the case for me!! Have fun with ur TWA it will grow out fast


 
I'm definitely having fun.
I've co-washed like 4 times since last night and before i left for work



> can't wait to see your twa!


 
Thanks!I can't wait to try and style it and make it cute.lol.


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 24, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> I bc'ed last night!!
> Woo hoo!!
> You guys,i'm so excited.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your BC lady and welcome! I can't wait to see pictures!



ladybeesrch said:


> I'm definitely having fun.
> I've co-washed like 4 times since last time and before i left for work
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was the same way when I first BCed. You'll enjoy seeing your hair grow out!


----------



## mocha.li (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the Welcome 
I only have one question for now....
 How often should I cowash and deep condition?

I'm still looking for some styles..I haven't read the whole thread yet but I did purchase a couple of headbands last night.  My boss told me I need to do something with my hair today...how rude!!! But he always has something to say...Since when was the Army a beauty salon???  I have the front in braids and the rest out.  I know its not how I use to wear my hair but o well..


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 24, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> Thanks to everyone for the Welcome
> I only have one question for now....
> How often should I cowash and deep condition?
> 
> I'm still looking for some styles..I haven't read the whole thread yet but I did purchase a couple of headbands last night. My boss told me I need to do something with my hair today...how rude!!! But he always has something to say...Since when was the Army a beauty salon??? I have the front in braids and the rest out. I know its not how I use to wear my hair but o well..


 
Hi Mocha!!  I would love to be the one to tell you how often to cowash and DC, but I am in DCing rehab.  I love to cowash and I do it about everyday...I also workout and hate a sweaty head cuz for me the sweat causes breakage.  I am trying to cut my DC down to 2x week 
HHG


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Sep 24, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> I'm definitely having fun.
> I've co-washed like 4 times since last time and before i left for work
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, so late!! Grats on your BC!!! And yep..I think most of us went through that lol. I've calmed down a little now on the cowashing...but the dc'ing popped with a VENGEANCE!!I think I'm addicted to the honey one.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you Ladies for all the Birthday wishes.  I had a great relaxing day and a good dinner (bout to go eat the left overs now) Here are the pics from my Bantu Knots/Out.  It was extremely humid here and they looked really frizzie today ( I hate frizzie hair) so I washed them out plus my scalp still hurts from the bobby pins. 

What I learned: 1. Smaller is better for me. 2. My hair is too short to get it to knot without bobby pins 3. Use good bobby pins (sore scalp not fun)  More pics will be in my Fotki.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 24, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thank you Ladies for all the Birthday wishes.  I had a great relaxing day and a good dinner (bout to go eat the left overs now) Here are the pics from my Bantu Knots/Out.  It was extremely humid here and they looked really frizzie today ( I hate frizzie hair) so I washed them out plus my scalp still hurts from the bobby pins.
> 
> What I learned: 1. Smaller is better for me. 2. My hair is too short to get it to knot without bobby pins 3. Use good bobby pins (sore scalp not fun)  More pics will be in my Fotki.



Your Bantus came out GREAT!!! Girl I did some this week and just washed them out tonight, my scalp was hurting and I made my knots too big so when I undid them, they were still damp and formed actual KNOTS.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 25, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thank you Ladies for all the Birthday wishes. I had a great relaxing day and a good dinner (bout to go eat the left overs now) Here are the pics from my Bantu Knots/Out. It was extremely humid here and they looked really frizzie today ( I hate frizzie hair) so I washed them out plus my scalp still hurts from the bobby pins.
> 
> What I learned: 1. Smaller is better for me. 2. My hair is too short to get it to knot without bobby pins 3. Use good bobby pins (sore scalp not fun) More pics will be in my Fotki.


 

Great Job!!! I cant wait to try this when Im done with the twisting challenge. Hopefully my hair will be long enough....You look so cute


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 25, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> Thanks to everyone for the Welcome
> I only have one question for now....
> How often should I cowash and deep condition?
> 
> I'm still looking for some styles..I haven't read the whole thread yet but I did purchase a couple of headbands last night. My boss told me I need to do something with my hair today...how rude!!! But he always has something to say...Since when was the Army a beauty salon??? I have the front in braids and the rest out. I know its not how I use to wear my hair but o well..


 
Hey lady. I DC at least once a week. Lately, it's just been once a week, but I'd say twice a week is great. If you're not doing a whole lot to your hair (using heat or too much manipulation) you can't be subjecting your hair to much damage so any more deep conditioning IMO is not necessary.  As far as cowashing, I'd say you can do that as often as you'd like. Whatever fits your lifestyle, and whatever your hair needs. I cowashed everyday during my transition, and everyday during my first month natural.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thank you Ladies for all the Birthday wishes. I had a great relaxing day and a good dinner (bout to go eat the left overs now) Here are the pics from my Bantu Knots/Out. It was extremely humid here and they looked really frizzie today ( I hate frizzie hair) so I washed them out plus my scalp still hurts from the bobby pins.
> 
> What I learned: 1. Smaller is better for me. 2. My hair is too short to get it to knot without bobby pins 3. Use good bobby pins (sore scalp not fun) More pics will be in my Fotki.


 
Those bantu knots are too cute! It looks great on your girl. I did bantu knot outs a lot during my transition, and I can't wait to be able to do them again.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all 

Just wanted to show an update. Thursday, Sept. 24 made it 1 month since I've been natural. I had to get my hair pressed for senior pictures (thank goodness I did! I don't know they would  have fit the hat over my big afro!)

I was nervous and all, so I went to one of the best salons in the Boston area. Of course, it turns out that they charge a pretty penny. I was willing to spend it because when I went to a cheaper salon (HALF the price) I ended up with heat damage, and I wasn't trying to have that again.

I was very pleased with how my hair came out! and with the length! I also let him do a trim because he said I needed one. I also figured, might as well clean up the ends now and not spend too much time worrying about them for the next few months.

So... here are pictures! I love how dark the hair is, and how fluffy it turned out. He cut up to an inch, as far as I know.


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 25, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to show an update. Thursday, Sept. 24 made it 1 month since I've been natural. I had to get my hair pressed for senior pictures (thank goodness I did! I don't know they would have fit the hat over my big afro!)
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks absolutely gorgeous girl! Love it!


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Countrychick!

On closer inspection, I realize that nearly 2 inches were trimmed off the bottom of my hair. Danggit! I didn't need ALL that trimmed!

But it probably makes the rest of my hair look more uniform because the back grows faster so the layers would be too stark in length.


----------



## SweetD (Sep 25, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> I bc'ed last night!!
> Woo hoo!!
> You guys,i'm so excited.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the BC! I plan on doing mine in December.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 25, 2009)

SweetSpirit86 said:


> Ooh, so late!! Grats on your BC!!! And yep..I think most of us went through that lol. I've calmed down a little now on the cowashing...but the dc'ing popped with a VENGEANCE!!I think I'm addicted to the honey one.


 
Thanks!!I still haven't calmed down!lol!
I'm over doing it,i know,but it dries in such a short time,and co-washing aint never hurt nobody,,right?!Well that's what i keep telling myself anyway.I have flat twists going straight back today,but i scarfed it up because my hair is a little shorter in some spost,so its not the neatest.I am really enjoying playing with it though.



> Congrats on the BC! I plan on doing mine in December.


Thank you!
That was initially how far i was going to go,but ij ust got the urge.How many months post will you be then?

Carlita your hair is gorgeous!!
How long was your transition?


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 25, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Thanks Countrychick!
> 
> On closer inspection, I realize that nearly 2 inches were trimmed off the bottom of my hair. Danggit! I didn't need ALL that trimmed!
> 
> But it probably makes the rest of my hair look more uniform because the back grows faster so the layers would be too stark in length.


 

The back of my hair grows faster too...so I can definitely relate. Your hair looks gorgeous though. Just inspirational!


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 25, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> Carlita your hair is gorgeous!!
> How long was your transition?



Thanks lady! 

My transition was 13 months long.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 25, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thank you Ladies for all the Birthday wishes. I had a great relaxing day and a good dinner (bout to go eat the left overs now) Here are the pics from my Bantu Knots/Out. It was extremely humid here and they looked really frizzie today ( I hate frizzie hair) so I washed them out plus my scalp still hurts from the bobby pins.
> 
> What I learned: 1. Smaller is better for me. 2. My hair is too short to get it to knot without bobby pins 3. Use good bobby pins (sore scalp not fun) More pics will be in my Fotki.


 
OOOHHH, that came out cute.  They look like twists basically.  Did you twist first and then knot?  I tried Bantu knots once and tried to sleep on them and it felt like I was sleeping on ROCKS!erplexed  I haven't done it since...



CarLiTa said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to show an update. Thursday, Sept. 24 made it 1 month since I've been natural. I had to get my hair pressed for senior pictures (thank goodness I did! I don't know they would have fit the hat over my big afro!)
> 
> ...


 
WOW!    It came out great!  I love the bluntness and you have a lot of hair for about 14 months worth of growth!    I like the decision to get the professional cut bc it came out so cute and now you can just let grow grow gorw and not worry about it!  I bet your pics are gonna be REALLY cute!


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 25, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to show an update. Thursday, Sept. 24 made it 1 month since I've been natural. I had to get my hair pressed for senior pictures (thank goodness I did! I don't know they would have fit the hat over my big afro!)
> 
> ...


 
They did a great job on straightening your hair. How long to you plan on wearing it straight? The color is very pretty...Imma sucker for black hair...haha!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 25, 2009)

It's getting there! Washed and ecostyled up. 
Without flash. 





If only it could look the way it looks WITH the flash on!












It's really growing. Is it only me, or does your hair seem to look better and longer in pictures? :/


----------



## Chicagodiva (Sep 25, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thank you Ladies for all the Birthday wishes. I had a great relaxing day and a good dinner (bout to go eat the left overs now) Here are the pics from my Bantu Knots/Out. It was extremely humid here and they looked really frizzie today ( I hate frizzie hair) so I washed them out plus my scalp still hurts from the bobby pins.
> 
> What I learned: 1. Smaller is better for me. 2. My hair is too short to get it to knot without bobby pins 3. Use good bobby pins (sore scalp not fun) More pics will be in my Fotki.


 
Vonnieluvs, I love this style on you, your bantu knot out is gorgeous!


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 26, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> It's getting there! Washed and ecostyled up.
> Without flash.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks gorgeous! It's growing so fast! Thanks so much for sharing these pics.


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 26, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> It's getting there! Washed and ecostyled up.
> Without flash.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I can definitely see the growth Good job!

Your hair looks a lot like mine (length and texture) I think you may be my twin


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks you guys! Oooh really sexy?   I've always wanted one!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 27, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> It's getting there! Washed and ecostyled up.
> Without flash.
> 
> 
> ...


 
*OMG, SOS!!!!  YOur hair is looking SOOOO good!*  I  your puffs and the double/triple banding thing...CA-YUTE!   I'll be stealing that one...

Girl, I feel you on the pics thing...Sometimes my hair looks better in person and I cannot capture the "essence" of it to save my life and then sometimes it looks SO much better than it does in real life, it's like "erplexed hrmmph, _that's_ deceiving"


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 27, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> *OMG, SOS!!!!  YOur hair is looking SOOOO good!*  I  your puffs and the double/triple banding thing...CA-YUTE!   I'll be stealing that one...
> 
> *Girl, I feel you on the pics thing...Sometimes my hair looks better in person and I cannot capture the "essence" of it to save my life and then sometimes it looks SO much better than it does in real life, it's like "erplexed hrmmph, that's*


*
* deceiving"  

i totally agree i am the worst picture taker and when i do take a pic is like ughhhhhhh does not look the same!!!!

SOS your hair looks lovely im going to try my first puff this week i guess erplexed im so untalented that might not come out right!!


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 27, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> They did a great job on straightening your hair. How long to you plan on wearing it straight? The color is very pretty...Imma sucker for black hair...haha!!



Thanks Bablou! 

I am trying to wear it straight for a week  (until Wednesday or Thurdsay) because I paid too much money lol
Right now it got a little frizzy because it was misty on my way to church today, but I still have it out.
i, too, am a sucker for black hair lol. So I love it too


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok ladies i think i want to straighten my hair thursday in celebration of my 1 year relaxer free anniversary!!! I was think of maybe deep conditioning over night and going to the Dominicans to let them do it, but i want to see if you ladies had any suggestions on products or techniques!!! This is my first time straightening as a natural so im a bit nervous to even put heat on it but i want to do like a length check every now and then!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 28, 2009)

KQT!!  I was wondering the same thing.  Thanks for asking.

I don't plan to straighten any time soon (maybe for the Bayou classic and this is a long shot).  I have the GVP Chi heat protectant that I used when I transitioned and straighten in May.  I don't know how well it worked in protecting the curlies since I wasn't natural but I did spray each and every piece as well as used SMB for the rollerset I did first.  I am soooo nervous about heat damage that I'm still doubting getting my hair shaped up this winter and just letting it do its thing for a while.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 29, 2009)

Going on wk four still in twist....yeppie for me!!! Its been wonderful keeping my hair in twsit this long!! I just know when it comes to taking them down I need to be very gentle and patient...thats my goal  I went to my local Indian store to buy some henna this wknd. I usually order off line but I see that a lot of people have been getting good results from karishma henna so Im looking forward to trying that Friday night into Sat morning. I will be retwisting again Sunday night so hopefully I will see some growth and take some pictures. Ill update on how the henna turns out. Ive been itching to get a treatment...lol


----------



## Hysi (Sep 29, 2009)

i am loving this thread! sub-scribe. i bc'd today! finished up about 3am. dng i must've really wanted a chop. i'll post pics later on.

transitioned almost 8 mos, hair type 3c dry nape area, don't know my prods yet, but a like the glycerin, water & amla oil i mixed and ecostyler gel. we'll see...


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 29, 2009)

Hysi said:


> i am loving this thread! sub-scribe. i bc'd today! finished up about 3am. dng i must've really wanted a chop. i'll post pics later on.
> 
> transitioned almost 8 mos, hair type 3c dry nape area, don't know my prods yet, but a like the glycerin, water & amla oil i mixed and ecostyler gel. we'll see...


 
I can't wait to see your pics lady! We know the feeling of that fresh BC. It's just exciting isn't it.


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been eyeing this thread forever...why I never added to it  Yo no se. ANYWHO!!! Here's a little history::

Last Relaxer: November 14, 2008 (Full). Touched up edges sometime in December 2008 (I THINK)
Transitioned: Just shy of 6 months (5 months 3 weeks 4 days..or 177 days, but who's counting?)
Big Chop: June 27, 2009
Protective Styles: Braids, Sew-In w/Micros, Buns, Ponytails, Phony Pony's, Wigs

I'm still not sure of my hair type, I generally say 3c/4a or maybe it should be the other way around? I think I'm more of a 4a..but I get better curl definition in the back..but the front...the curly jury is still out on that. SIGH...IDK! See, that's why I don't mess with type. What I DO know is that it is healthy, it is growing and it is THICK... BAMM!! Loving it all the more as each day passes.

Below are pics, the first should be my BC in June 2009 and the last three are right after I took out my fourth set of braids on September 25th. I think I see progress, but I know I FEEL progress. Three months ago, I wasn't able to do a puff, well I could, but my lil (play) cousin had a bigger puff than I and she was eight months at the time!!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! 

I've been so busy lately I haven't been participating as much but I'm lurking! Congrats to all the recent BC-ers! 

My hair has been doing well. It's super low-mani at the moment since I'm in the twist challenge. Even when I do my twist outs it seems to simple having my hair out....I may have nailed down my basic reggie . I haven't even purchased any new hair products in over 2 weeks! (that's a big deal for me - don't laugh)


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 29, 2009)

Shananyganz said:


> I have been eyeing this thread forever...why I never added to it  Yo no se. ANYWHO!!! Here's a little history::
> 
> Last Relaxer: November 14, 2008 (Full). Touched up edges sometime in December 2008 (I THINK)
> Transitioned: Just shy of 6 months (5 months 3 weeks 4 days..or 177 days, but who's counting?)
> ...


 
Welcome to the thread lady! Your hair is just gorgeous! So glad to have you here with us.  Your hair has grown so much.



Soliel185 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> I've been so busy lately I haven't been participating as much but I'm lurking! Congrats to all the recent BC-ers!
> 
> My hair has been doing well. It's super low-mani at the moment since I'm in the twist challenge. Even when I do my twist outs it seems to simple having my hair out....I may have nailed down my basic reggie . I haven't even purchased any new hair products in over 2 weeks! (that's a big deal for me - don't laugh)


 
I've pretty much nailed down my basic regimen as well. I'm still making changes here and there, but I think right now it's been going great, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 29, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Going on wk four still in twist....yeppie for me!!! Its been wonderful keeping my hair in twsit this long!! I just know when it comes to taking them down I need to be very gentle and patient...thats my goal I went to my local Indian store to buy some henna this wknd. I usually order off line but I see that a lot of people have been getting good results from karishma henna so Im looking forward to trying that Friday night into Sat morning. I will be retwisting again Sunday night so hopefully I will see some growth and take some pictures. Ill update on how the henna turns out. Ive been itching to get a treatment...lol


 
How are you maintaining them?  Do you retwist weekly? or only the ones that look bad?  I'm trying to get really low-mani with my hair esp since its coming up to the winter and it gets so dry.  I also wanna henna my hair next week.  How do you like it?  I have the Karishma henna as well.

*Countrychikd- *I love your hair in your siggy .  It has grown so much !!!  And its so healthy!!

Congrats to all the recent BCers!!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 30, 2009)

Shananyganz said:


> I have been eyeing this thread forever...why I never added to it  Yo no se. ANYWHO!!! Here's a little history::
> 
> Last Relaxer: November 14, 2008 (Full). Touched up edges sometime in December 2008 (I THINK)
> Transitioned: Just shy of 6 months (5 months 3 weeks 4 days..or 177 days, but who's counting?)
> ...


 
That chop looks fierce on you!! Welcome Welcome!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey ladies 

I straightened my hair yesterday for the second time since BCing.. had a job interview this morning, which was pretty much the only reason why I did it.

I already miss my curls  And I'm hoping and praying and wrecking my brain hoping that I didn't do any heat damage... I mean, I transitioned by using heat and I only wound up with maybe a 1/2 inch section of heat damaged hair... But being natural now, its freaking me the *** out 

It has me tempted to wash my hair tonight just to make sure my curls are still there!! 

Congrats to the newest BCers!


----------



## nikki5852 (Sep 30, 2009)

hey! i can finally join this thread lol

Last Relaxer: November 28, 2008
Transitioned: Almost 11 months (10 months and 3 weeks)
Big Chop: September 25, 2009
Protective Styles: Twist-outs, braid-outs, buns
Hair Type: 4a i think
Transitioning staples: shea butter, fantasia ic gel (for edges), ors replenish pak, keracare essential oils, giovanni direct leave in, biosilk serum, coconut milk, olive oil, honey, v05 conditioners
Products that i like since being fully natural: jane carter solution nourish and shine, v05 conditioners, shea butter,aubrey organics honey suckle rose conditioner, giovanni 50:50 shampoo (im still experimenting with products to see what works with what)


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 30, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> How are you maintaining them? Do you retwist weekly? or only the ones that look bad? I'm trying to get really low-mani with my hair esp since its coming up to the winter and it gets so dry. I also wanna henna my hair next week. How do you like it? I have the Karishma henna as well.
> 
> *Countrychikd- *I love your hair in your siggy . It has grown so much !!! And its so healthy!!
> 
> Congrats to all the recent BCers!!!


 
Since I work out daily Im running my hair thru water daily and using a little bit of conditioner. I try not to scrub just pat it on there (if that makes since). I retwisted the front a few spots on the side and some of my crown. It is very low maintence and I love every min of it. I can def. see myself keeping my hair in twist for the next few months w/ no probs. 
I havent tried the karishma henna yet. I will do a treatment Friday if Im not too toasted from tailgating...lol!!! But I wanted something cheap and local and hopefully I will like it because I plan to buy a lot and freeze. Have you tried that kind. 

Cosigning on countrychickd hair...your growth looks amazing...!!! Keep it up sister


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks ladies! And welcome Shananyganz! Your hair looks, great. I love the headband.


----------



## Hysi (Sep 30, 2009)

this thread is off da chain! just what a sista needed b/c i just bc'd after almost 8 mos. now if i can just figure out what to do with it. i almost wore a wig today, but decided to embrace it. my hubby is searching for me a new style b4 we go any further. he has a large clientele of women wearing naturals. can't wait to find my me. woohooo!


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!!! Its always good to get that extra vote of confidence I generally find her on the boards.

I don't know how to quote multiple people (will look it up laters) but:

*Countrychickd:* My eyes sometimes play tricks on me, but as I said, I can totally feel the growth over the past three months. Looking forward to what happens in the next few months.

*LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden:* Thanks for the warm welcome and the compliment!! I feel fierce and don't let me get a hold of a  cute pair of earrings!!! LOL

*Song of Serenity:* I HEART these headbands!! I got a gold pair and a silver pair (two thin separate headbands in each color) from Forever 21 a while back (as an afterthought and they just fell right in with the new do. 

LOVING IT PEOPLE!! Loving it!! I adored my relaxed hair, but really, THIS (natural) for ME is sooooooo much better. I'm still learning and some days I look crazy (to me), some days it takes A LOT of time, but at the end of it all, I do not regret my decision and I am having fun.

-S-


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Sep 30, 2009)

*vivez- how did you straighten your hair? i have an interview friday and wanted to straighten my hair!!!

Congrats and welcome Hysi and Shananyganz!!!! Both of you have gorgeous hair!!!!!!*


----------



## countrychickd (Sep 30, 2009)

Hysi said:


> this thread is off da chain! just what a sista needed b/c i just bc'd after almost 8 mos. now if i can just figure out what to do with it. i almost wore a wig today, but decided to embrace it. my hubby is searching for me a new style b4 we go any further. he has a large clientele of women wearing naturals. can't wait to find my me. woohooo!


 

Your hair is just gorgeous! You'll have plenty of time to learn how to style and best maintain your natural hair. Enjoy it girl!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 30, 2009)

KQT20 said:


> *vivez- how did you straighten your hair? i have an interview friday and wanted to straighten my hair!!!
> 
> Congrats and welcome Hysi and Shananyganz!!!! Both of you have gorgeous hair!!!!!!*


*


I blow dried and then flat-ironed.

ETA: Pics. I use the same regimen as when I was transitioning.








*


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 30, 2009)

KQT20 said:


> Ok ladies i think i want to straighten my hair thursday in celebration of my 1 year relaxer free anniversary!!! I was think of maybe deep conditioning over night and going to the Dominicans to let them do it, but i want to see if you ladies had any suggestions on products or techniques!!! This is my first time straightening as a natural so im a bit nervous to even put heat on it but i want to do like a length check every now and then!!!


I usually rollerset and then flat iron the roots. It gets me straight and the ends are handled less. I also maintain a lot of shine and swing this way. I am going to straighten mid Oct. I'll post pics then-



bablou00 said:


> Going on wk four still in twist....yeppie for me!!! Its been wonderful keeping my hair in twsit this long!! I just know when it comes to taking them down I need to be very gentle and patient...thats my goal I went to my local Indian store to buy some henna this wknd. I usually order off line but I see that a lot of people have been getting good results from karishma henna so Im looking forward to trying that Friday night into Sat morning. I will be retwisting again Sunday night so hopefully I will see some growth and take some pictures. Ill update on how the henna turns out. Ive been itching to get a treatment...lol


 
I've been monitoring you over in the twisting challenge and you guys are doing SO well!!!



Hysi said:


> i am loving this thread! sub-scribe. i bc'd today! finished up about 3am. dng i must've really wanted a chop. i'll post pics later on.
> 
> transitioned almost 8 mos, hair type 3c dry nape area, don't know my prods yet, but a like the glycerin, water & amla oil i mixed and ecostyler gel. we'll see...


 


Hysi said:


> this thread is off da chain! just what a sista needed b/c i just bc'd after almost 8 mos. now if i can just figure out what to do with it. i almost wore a wig today, but decided to embrace it. my hubby is searching for me a new style b4 we go any further. he has a large clientele of women wearing naturals. can't wait to find my me. woohooo!


 
 CONGRATS ON YOUR BC!!!!! I am so happy you are excited and have the support of the hubby!

*Your hair is SO pretty!*  WOW! You cut a TON of hair!!!!


Shananyganz said:


> I have been eyeing this thread forever...why I never added to it  Yo no se. ANYWHO!!! Here's a little history::
> 
> Last Relaxer: November 14, 2008 (Full). Touched up edges sometime in December 2008 (I THINK)
> Transitioned: Just shy of 6 months (5 months 3 weeks 4 days..or 177 days, but who's counting?)
> ...


 
 OMG. *Girl, you are FIERCE!* :wow: I promise that was the first word I thought of when I saw you, FIERCE! 
I see progress, DEFINITELY! I was wondering how you got from the fist pic to the pic wih the puff...I was like DANGGGGG she has some serious shrinkage, and then I actually read your post 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Countrychikd- *I love your hair in your siggy . It has grown so much !!! And its so healthy!!


 
*^^what vonnie said! Girl, what you been doing to that hair over there???!! ^^*



nikki5852 said:


> hey! i can finally join this thread lol
> 
> Last Relaxer: November 28, 2008
> Transitioned: Almost 11 months (10 months and 3 weeks)
> ...


 
CONGRATS AND :welcome3:!!! I really want to try that JC N&S on my daughter and me...but I need to use up her Baby Buttercreme first before I invest in any additional moisturizers...



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I blow dried and then flat-ironed.
> 
> ETA: Pics. I use the same regimen as when I was transitioning.


 
LOVE IT!  I also love your highlights and am over here cracking up at the left vs right side...we all have that battle to fight!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 30, 2009)

Hysi said:


> this thread is off da chain! just what a sista needed b/c i just bc'd after almost 8 mos. now if i can just figure out what to do with it. i almost wore a wig today, but decided to embrace it. my hubby is searching for me a new style b4 we go any further. he has a large clientele of women wearing naturals. can't wait to find my me. woohooo!


 
Congrats on your chop, but are you blind?! Your hair is gorgeous, I love it!! You should rock it just as you do in the pic. Maybe experiement with wearing headbands or scarves. I think you and your hair are super cute!! Rock on girl, rock on....

Ok I just had to take a double take. Sorry but I love your hair, chop, style, etc. It's really cute. Ok, I'm done now!!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 30, 2009)

Shananyganz said:


> I have been eyeing this thread forever...why I never added to it  Yo no se. ANYWHO!!! Here's a little history::
> 
> Last Relaxer: November 14, 2008 (Full). Touched up edges sometime in December 2008 (I THINK)
> Transitioned: Just shy of 6 months (5 months 3 weeks 4 days..or 177 days, but who's counting?)
> ...


 
Me likes!!!  Beautiful, just beatiful. Your hair compliments and highlights the features in your face wonderfully. I love it!!! My squirrel cheeks don't quite have the same affect.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 30, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> LOVE IT!  I also love your highlights and am over here cracking up at the left vs right side...we all have that battle to fight!



Girl it was a fight! I totally half-assed the blow drying portion of my straightening process, I didn't even brush the damn thing.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 1, 2009)

hi ladies!!! everyones hair is making really good progress, so i thought i would do a quick length check on my own hair...i big chopped july 29th but transitioned from february 2nd.  I don't want to use heat till at least feb 2nd, 2010, so i just stretched with my fingers!


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 1, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I blow dried and then flat-ironed.
> 
> ETA: Pics. I use the same regimen as when I was transitioning.


 
Your hair is simply gorgeous! You did a great job.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 1, 2009)

When I first BC'd my SO was a bit like erplexed but he stayed silent for the most part. He started to warm up to my fro and would squish it from time to time but he still stayed mum and never really complimented it. 

The other day we were talking about how much work it is to own a business and how much time it takes and I said " Well, at least we both have awesome hair!" He says

" No. YOUR hair is awesome. MY hair is just regular." 




I was cheesin'!


----------



## GreenD (Oct 1, 2009)

That's so sweet Soliel!! My old man just says I have a lot of hair, not much else. But I told him he'll be wanting to make love to my hair when my 1 year anniversary comes up!! LOL!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Oct 1, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> When I first BC'd my SO was a bit like erplexed but he stayed silent for the most part. He started to warm up to my fro and would squish it from time to time but he still stayed mum and never really complimented it.
> 
> The other day we were talking about how much work it is to own a business and how much time it takes and I said " Well, at least we both have awesome hair!" He says
> 
> ...




That is so sweet i would of been cheesin hard too lol!!!!!


ETA:  this might be a crazy question but is there a specific way to do a puff?? i've decided again st straighten {too scared of heat} so i want to start rocking puffs like yall !!!!


----------



## Neith (Oct 1, 2009)

Here goes my fluffy puff from today. 


















Too lazy to resize... sorry if they are big.

It's not perfect or anything.  I will try again when I have more hair


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ I wondered all the time about how to do one before I chopped! 

I miss puffs a bit now since I'm in the twist challenge....For mine I cut a length of fabric with a little stretch. I gather my hair into a pony tail smooth it with my hands, and doing the hairline with a soft boar bristle brush. I use a little water, castor oil, and Elasta QP glaze to smooth. Once I have it tight in my fist I take the fabric and after tucking one end into my fingers start wrapping it around the base of the pony. When the fabric runs down I tuck the two ends into the wrap and fluff my puff.

The other way is to prep your hairline and then taking your knee high or whatever, cross the two ends over your forehead and then pull it tight in your hands. As you pull, pause every few seconds to push it back, then pull the slack tight. Once the puff is in place you can tie the ends of the fabric, or wrap them around the puff base. I don't like this way as much because of the tension on my hairline.


After either method I make sure my hairline frizzies are all lying in the same position and smooth, then cover with a silk/satin scarf to set.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 1, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> When I first BC'd my SO was a bit like erplexed but he stayed silent for the most part. He started to warm up to my fro and would squish it from time to time but he still stayed mum and never really complimented it.
> 
> The other day we were talking about how much work it is to own a business and how much time it takes and I said " Well, at least we both have awesome hair!" He says
> 
> ...


 
That's the sweetest story! So cute!



Neith said:


> Here goes my fluffy puff from today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is gorgeous! I love it! Wow....I just love this thread....for pics like this!


----------



## Shananyganz (Oct 1, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Me likes!!!  Beautiful, just beatiful. Your hair compliments and highlights the features in your face wonderfully. I love it!!! My squirrel cheeks don't quite have the same affect.


 
THANK YOU!! I really like how I look as a natural..if that makes sense. I think it just how you eloquently said it...and since I can't say it any better..I'll just quote you..lol

Thank you KQT20 and Findingme for the warm welcome!!

You all are great!!


----------



## Neith (Oct 1, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> When I first BC'd my SO was a bit like erplexed but he stayed silent for the most part. He started to warm up to my fro and would squish it from time to time but he still stayed mum and never really complimented it.
> 
> The other day we were talking about how much work it is to own a business and how much time it takes and I said " Well, at least we both have awesome hair!" He says
> 
> ...




Awwww, so sweet! 


My bf  still says "You butchered it!"  And he still has the old hair that I cut off 

but he really seems to like my hair at the same time   He has been very supportive, which surprises me because he had some kind of fit the night I cut my hair. lol





countrychickd said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! I love it! Wow....I just love this thread....for pics like this!




Thank you! 

I love this thread too!


----------



## trey21 (Oct 1, 2009)

Neith, I love your hair!  Are you using a stocking to do the puff...I have to try this.  You look beautiful.






Neith said:


> Here goes my fluffy puff from today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neith (Oct 1, 2009)

trey21 said:


> Neith, I love your hair!  Are you using a stocking to do the puff...I have to try this.  You look beautiful.



Thank you  

I used a long strip of satiny fabric.  I cut it out of a doo rag.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 1, 2009)

Neith your hair is so pretty


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 1, 2009)

Howis everyone coming alone on the no cut til December?


----------



## Hysi (Oct 2, 2009)

KQT20 said:


> *vivez- how did you straighten your hair? i have an interview friday and wanted to straighten my hair!!!
> 
> Congrats and welcome Hysi and Shananyganz!!!! Both of you have gorgeous hair!!!!!!*


*


thank you!

Yall so far i have not been able to multi quote after pressing the button and i know yall tired of seeing the back of my big ol head, so thank all you nappydivas for you compliments, encouragement, inspiration and shower me down with your tips and ideas!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 2, 2009)

Neith said:


> Here goes my fluffy puff from today.



Gosh, your hair is GORGEOUS. I can't wait till mine is that big. Oooh!! Love. love.


----------



## Hysi (Oct 2, 2009)

thank u & i'm excited to get on this bus!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies!!!

I'm blown away by all these beautiful heads of hair [B/]Neith, Hysis, Vivez, LMLLIG[/B] and to all the other ladies that post in here as well.  I'm just loving our natural community and the differences we all have that bring us together.

I'm doing well with the No Cut Challenge.  My hair is growing and its uneven and I don't care.  It's mine and its growing so I embrace it.

I'm an unofficial Twist Challenger since that's how I wear my hair 75% of the time which is about to become 100% with the winter weather approaching.  I'm so ready to get in my new kitchen and start mixing up some butters for my twists.  I'm going to make little 1oz sizes with different mixes of oils and butters.  Taking suggestions, Ladies!!! Thanks.

HHG!!!

Ps.  Can you send me a man to come compliment me and my hair  Thanks!!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 2, 2009)

Neith said:


> Here goes my fluffy puff from today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Neith!!!!!!!     WOW!!!  Your hair is ON POINT!!!!  It's growing a lot, I can tell!



Loves Harmony said:


> Howis everyone coming alone on the no cut til December?


 
I have No desire to cut.  In the beginning, it was all about shape and health of my ends.  Now that I have healthy ends and have found a stable routine (weekly wash, then twist and air dry, then twist-out), I am SOOOO ready to get some length back!  



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> I'm blown away by all these beautiful heads of hair [B/]Neith, Hysis, Vivez, LMLLIG[/B] and to all the other ladies that post in here as well. I'm just loving our natural community and the differences we all have that bring us together.
> 
> ...


 
 U funny!    Seriously, I am an unofficial twist challenger as well...


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Oct 2, 2009)

Unofficial challenger as well...but I don't really have the desire to cut. *Neith!!* Gimme your puff!! I need to do a search on your regimen. My hair looks like that now when I pull back the headband, but it's not as shiny and moisturized looking as yours. Got a case of hair envy happening here!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 2, 2009)

So, today I was sporting a 2 day old WnG that had frizzed out and people  were actually complimenting me on my hair today:






I was like, "seriously?" erplexed (thus the expression below )




to me it just looked like i just woke up and did absolutely NOTHING to it...maybe people liked it 'cause it was so big?  I dunno

Is anyone like me and likes their hair to appear more "stylized" even in it's natural state?


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 2, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> So, today I was sporting a 2 day old WnG that had frizzed out and people were actually complimenting me on my hair today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love it! I love big hair, and this look is gorgeous! It does not look like you did nothing to your hair though. It looks great. I can't wait to have this length!

I haven't cut or trim or felt the need to so far. It's been going great. I do have some pieces that annoy me, but I'm still not feeling pressed for a trim or anything.  Maybe as the months go by I will though, but so far so good.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 2, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> Howis everyone coming alone on the no cut til December?


 
I have had no itch to cut my hair... I will prb go till feb and then check my ends for damage or split ends before i decided to trim!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 2, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I have had no itch to cut my hair... I will prb go till feb and then check my ends for damage or split ends before i decided to trim!!


 
I totally feel you! I promise my husband i wouldnt cut my hair anymore unless its just to dust the endz.....  He stated that you say that you want to grow ur hair out but then you cut it.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Oct 2, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> So, today I was sporting a 2 day old WnG that had frizzed out and people  were actually complimenting me on my hair today:
> I was like, "seriously?" erplexed (thus the expression below )to me it just looked like i just woke up and did absolutely NOTHING to it...maybe people liked it 'cause it was so big?  I dunno
> 
> Is anyone like me and likes their hair to appear more "stylized" even in it's natural state?



It was cute!! Of course they were complimenting you.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 3, 2009)

^^Thanks SS86 and CCd.  

I guess I just like it a bit neater, all a smooth shape, no strands stickin up all willy nilly... i do think people liked it bc i was big, tho.  It prolly would have looked better to me if I had spritzed the ends and patted it down to make it more of a shape...


----------



## Ltown (Oct 3, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> So, today I was sporting a 2 day old WnG that had frizzed out and people were actually complimenting me on my hair today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is cute, we are our worst critic!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 3, 2009)

^^ I'm the opposite. I love to rile my hair up and wear it huge! 

Here's my twistout from this week (took the pics last night). The twistout is 4 days old.














And my lil progress pic - this is from beginning of twist challenge till now. I lined up the pics the best I could....this ish is hard!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 3, 2009)

Neith, FindingMe, Soliel... I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 3, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Neith, FindingMe, Soliel... I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!



^^ What she said!!!!


----------



## Neith (Oct 3, 2009)

SweetSpirit86 said:


> Unofficial challenger as well...but I don't really have the desire to cut. *Neith!!* Gimme your puff!! I need to do a search on your regimen. My hair looks like that now when I pull back the headband, but it's not as shiny and moisturized looking as yours. Got a case of hair envy happening here!



I do tea rinses, I think they really help keep those cuticles down.  And Coconut oil!  I love the stuff 


Thank you all so much, ladies   I don't feel that my hair really competes with all of the stunning heads of hair in this thread!  Maybe I have afrorexia. lol


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 3, 2009)

Neith said:


> I do tea rinses, I think they really help keep those cuticles down.  And Coconut oil!  I love the stuff
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much, ladies   I don't feel that my hair really competes with all of the stunning heads of hair in this thread!  Maybe I have afrorexia. lol



Girl hush! I can't even make a fro. When I try it falls into a curly ponytail


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 3, 2009)

See siggy.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 3, 2009)

Neith said:


> I do tea rinses, I think they really help keep those cuticles down. And Coconut oil! I love the stuff
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much, ladies  I don't feel that my hair really competes with all of the stunning heads of hair in this thread! Maybe I have afrorexia. lol


 
You have PLENTY of hair Neith!  Stop your crying immediately!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 3, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> ^^ I'm the opposite. I love to rile my hair up and wear it huge!
> 
> Here's my twistout from this week (took the pics last night). The twistout is 4 days old.
> 
> And my lil progress pic - this is from beginning of twist challenge till now. I lined up the pics the best I could....this ish is hard!


 
 Ok, so my mouth literally dropped at the last twistout pic!   Girl, you and your hair are too fab!



Neith said:


> I do tea rinses, I think they really help keep those cuticles down. And Coconut oil! I love the stuff
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much, ladies  I don't feel that my hair really competes with all of the stunning heads of hair in this thread! Maybe I have afrorexia. lol


 
Neith, I need you to gimme a lil more details on the tea rinses.  I need some help with my cuticle bc my hair is SO porous....I have stopped all sulfate and silicone usage, done oil and acv rinses but my hair is still really porous and coarse.  I dunno..how do you do the tea rinses?

 You get the fish slap on the afrorexia comment... 



Soliel185 said:


> You have PLENTY of hair Neith!  Stop your crying immediately!


 
Girl, Neith losing her mind over there...i agree...she's got PLENTY of PRETTY hair up over there.... I wish my hair looked as soft and moisturized



Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> See siggy.


 
:wow:  Girl, you have a TON of growth!!!  Your curls are SOO pretty!  Great job, chicka!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 3, 2009)

ya'll I must admit, I had a FAB hair day today!!!  It was cool and misting, but I was out and about without a care in the world!  

I did a puff on a 3 day old WnG (ya'll saw the WnG pics yesterday):








I used a hair tie by Erama to do the puff.   She's on ETSY: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6363019 

These things are cool.  It's pretty and my puff stays neat without me having a headache all day.  The only thing I noticed is that since they are handmade, they are not all a uniform length.  I have about 4 of them and the turqoise one seems to do best for puffs of this size bc it seems to be the shortest.  The others I have to wrap twice and they make a smaller pony puff, but I like that style, too...

They aren't cheap, though...


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 3, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> ^^ I'm the opposite. I love to rile my hair up and wear it huge!
> 
> Here's my twistout from this week (took the pics last night). The twistout is 4 days old.
> And my lil progress pic - this is from beginning of twist challenge till now. I lined up the pics the best I could....this ish is hard!


 
Soliel, Girl your hair is just gorgeous!!! When my hair grows up, it wants to be like yours!
How small were your twists from this twistout? 
I just can't seem to get any kind of uniformity in my twistouts, so I was wearing if maybe mine are too large?


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Oct 3, 2009)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> See siggy.



Crazy progress! Keep it up! I want to see more pictures as time goes on


----------



## GreenD (Oct 3, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> So, today I was sporting a 2 day old WnG that had frizzed out and people were actually complimenting me on my hair today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
FindingMe your hair is just so darn cute!! I really don't think you and probably many of the ladies on here could EVER have a bad hair day!!!


----------



## GreenD (Oct 3, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> ^^ I'm the opposite. I love to rile my hair up and wear it huge!
> 
> Here's my twistout from this week (took the pics last night). The twistout is 4 days old.
> 
> ...


 
 Your hair is soooooo cute!!! I love the way the twist out looks on you, especially the 3rd pic. Great progress too!! Let me guess you've been putting your twist out in a pineapple?!  No wait an orange, apple, grape..... rooster?!I'm sorry I'm in a goofy mood today. I missed you all in here, so I'm making up for lost time.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 3, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Your hair is soooooo cute!!! I love the way the twist out looks on you, especially the 3rd pic. Great progress too!! Let me guess you've been putting your twist out in a pineapple?!  No wait an orange, apple, grape..... rooster?!I'm sorry I'm in a goofy mood today. I missed you all in here, so I'm making up for lost time.



Co-signing! I was looking at all you you lovely ladies and your hair (beautiful) when I came across these pics. My mouth literally dropped!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Oct 3, 2009)

Soliel and FindingMe such great inspirations!!!!  I think we are hair relatives FindingMe so im really looking up to you when my gets older!!!!

ETA: i know it sounds lame but im going to attempt my first puff next week lol im sick of the wigs now time to let my hair set free cant wait!!!


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 3, 2009)

I bc'ed on Thursday

Soliel so very pretty!


----------



## GreenD (Oct 3, 2009)

Irie_Chic said:


> I bc'ed on Thursday
> 
> Soleli so very pretty!


 
Congratulations!!!! Welcome to the thread, but where are your pics missy?! I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 3, 2009)

Irie_Chic said:


> I bc'ed on Thursday
> 
> Soleli so very pretty!


 

I can't wait to see your accessories - I love your style!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicagodiva said:


> Soliel, Girl your hair is just gorgeous!!! When my hair grows up, it wants to be like yours!
> How small were your twists from this twistout?
> I just can't seem to get any kind of uniformity in my twistouts, so I was wearing if maybe mine are too large?


 
Here's the twists I had in 






I wore them for a little over 2 weeks before taking them out for the twist out. 

..and yes, I was sleeping with my hair in the "rooster"! 


The night before last I was taking my shower and didn't want to wet my hair but I couldn't fit it into a shower cap to save my life so I put it in the "rooster" with my scarf, and then cut open a garbage bag look and wrapped that around everything. 

I looked goofy as anything but it worked!


----------



## GreenD (Oct 3, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Here's the twists I had in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LMFAO!!! OMG, I'm still laughing. Not just at the rooster but the trash bag rooster version.  Hey, I guess desperate times calls for desperate measures. What in the world did your SO say?  With that said, so you didn't wash or anything with your twist? I'm asking because I plan on wearing twists next summer and don't know if I'll co-wash with them in or make them big enough where I can re-do then once a week.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 3, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> LMFAO!!! OMG, I'm still laughing. Not just at the rooster but the trash bag rooster version.  Hey, I guess desperate times calls for desperate measures. What in the world did your SO say? With that said, so you didn't wash or anything with your twist? I'm asking because I plan on wearing twists next summer and don't know if I'll co-wash with them in or make them big enough where I can re-do then once a week.


 

I washed my twists a few times b/c I went swimming. I keep them wrappd in my T-shirt until they're almost dry to cut down on frizz. I haven't tried to stocking cap thing yet, but it looks promising..

The night before last was the second day wearing my twistout and it looked pretty so I wanted to keep it that way for a while. 

The pics I posted are from last night when it was already 4 days old.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 3, 2009)

Irie_Chic said:


> I bc'ed on Thursday
> 
> Soliel so very pretty!


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 3, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> LMFAO!!! OMG, I'm still laughing. Not just at the rooster but the *trash bag rooster* version.  Hey, I guess desperate times calls for desperate measures. What in the world did your SO say? With that said, so you didn't wash or anything with your twist? I'm asking because I plan on wearing twists next summer and don't know if I'll co-wash with them in or make them big enough where I can re-do then once a week.


 
  the things we do...


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 3, 2009)

Um, well I didn't really take any pics of the bc experience, BUT I did go out last night.  Oh and I'm going home to NYC this coming weekend I will be racking up on accessories at the $2 Jewelry store



I don't mind short hair, it's the in between phase that bothers me.  I'm planning to braid during that phase.  

Oh was anyone else eyeing those earrings Solange wore on Oprah...I need them in my life, lol


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 3, 2009)

Irie_Chic said:


> Um, well I didn't really take any pics of the bc experience, BUT I did go out last night. Oh and I'm going home to NYC this coming weekend I will be racking up on accessories at the $2 Jewelry store
> 
> last night all dressed and cropped for a party....one day after BC
> 
> ...


 
OMG! Girl, you are FIERCE!!!!!  Rock star! *LOVED* the evening look from the top of your TWA to the bottom of your peep-toe booties! LOVED IT  I couldn't concentrate on the hair for your fly style!   (but the hair is cute, too!  )


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 3, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> OMG! Girl, you are FIERCE!!!!!  Rock star! *LOVED* the evening look from the top of your TWA to the bottom of your peep-toe booties! LOVED IT  I couldn't concentrate on the hair for your fly style!  (but the hair is cute, too! )


 

Aww thank you darlin'....I've gotten a little push to be extra womanly with it now that I have no hair.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 4, 2009)

This is about to be a lot of quotes, so bare with me.



Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> See siggy.


 
Your hair is gorgeous! It's grown so much! Beautiful.



Soliel185 said:


> ^^ I'm the opposite. I love to rile my hair up and wear it huge!
> 
> Here's my twistout from this week (took the pics last night). The twistout is 4 days old.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is just gorgeous! I love it! I hope to have hair like you and FindingMe when it grows up.  Just inspirational!



FindingMe said:


> ya'll I must admit, I had a FAB hair day today!!! It was cool and misting, but I was out and about without a care in the world!
> 
> I did a puff on a 3 day old WnG (ya'll saw the WnG pics yesterday):
> 
> ...


 
You guys already know your hair is gorgeous, but in case you don't....you're hair is gorgeous! Love that puff FM.


----------



## GreenD (Oct 4, 2009)

Irie_Chic said:


> Um, well I didn't really take any pics of the bc experience, BUT I did go out last night. Oh and I'm going home to NYC this coming weekend I will be racking up on accessories at the $2 Jewelry store
> 
> last night all dressed and cropped for a party....one day after BC
> 
> ...


 
You and your hair are cute!! Short hair compliments your face very well. You are rocking that TWA!! Not me so much.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 7, 2009)

You guys,what are you doing with your hair at night?
I moisturize and tie a silk scarf over it,and maybe add a satin bonnet,but my hair is dry when i wake up in the morning.Not deathly dry,but i do have to do my whole moisturizing routine again.I would braid it up at night,but its way too short.

I'm guessing that just comes withe the territory huh?


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 7, 2009)

Ladies, after being inspired by Soliel's most recent gorgeous twistout from smaller twists....I made my first attempt at smaller twists.  I plan on leaving them in for a week & taking them down this weekend.


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 7, 2009)

Irie_Chic said:


> Um, well I didn't really take any pics of the bc experience, BUT I did go out last night. Oh and I'm going home to NYC this coming weekend I will be racking up on accessories at the $2 Jewelry store
> 
> last night all dressed and cropped for a party....one day after BC


 
Irie_Chic,
Congrats on your BC! You are looking firece in your pic!


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Oct 8, 2009)

So I was already wracking my brain trying to figure out what to do with my hair, and I've been seeing more and more single strand knots in my Denman lately...then I read this...



msa said:


> I have them. They only make things worse by causing more tangles and knots. They come from letting that hair shrink up (wash and go's, shrunken fros, wet buns, etc.). I've learned that keeping my ends stretched and moisturized prevent them from happening. Literally, my whole life of wearing my hair pressed, in braids, or blowdried I never had single strand knots. I only started getting them when I decided to wear my hair in its unstretched state.



*sigh* With this TWA, I don't have much choice outside the wash and go...I tried to wear a wig as a protective style, but that lasted all of two days. It itched, and I'm not fond of wearing hair that isn't my own, lol. The icing on the cake was when my SO walked in the bathroom one morning when I was putting it on and said, "I hate that *thing*..." I figure I've made him deal with enough with me chopping all my hair off, and then spending heinous amounts on products trying to figure out what works, lol. Oh well, time to bust out the mini Celie braids?? Cold air is killing me!!


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 8, 2009)

I want to quote everyone but everyone has already said pretty much what Ive wanted to say
Findingme your afro I want...I luv your just waking up and doing nothing look
Soliel185 you and your hair absolutely stunning!!! 
Irie Chic I stumbled across your blog a couple wks ago you r too cute and your BC is amazing...you have such great strength to do a TWA!!! It looks great luv
Bubblingbrownshuga: WOW!!! On the growth....I need to be drinking your kool-aid!!! What re u doing to get that growth
Neith: I looked at your fotki a couple days back...beautiful!!! Your hair is so thick I luv it.
I just hit up the last page of this thread so sorry if I missed anyone. Everyone is looking great. I love all the new bc's and the growth from the ones who chopped around my time. I cant wait to see us all a year from now. I did a new set of twist Sunday night. Only 6hrs this time...whoopi!! Im not seeing much growth but its hella thick. Im looking forward to rocking a BAA real soon!!! I thought I uploaded more pics to photbucket but I didnt and Im at work rt now so check out my fotki. I did a karshima henna txtment....it was good but grainy. Here is a pic of my new twist


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 8, 2009)

Chicagodiva said:


> Ladies, after being inspired by Soliel's most recent gorgeous twistout from smaller twists....I made my first attempt at smaller twists. I plan on leaving them in for a week & taking them down this weekend.


 
Gorgeous, plump twists. Can't wait to see your twist out.



bablou00 said:


> I want to quote everyone but everyone has already said pretty much what Ive wanted to say
> Findingme your afro I want...I luv your just waking up and doing nothing look
> Soliel185 you and your hair absolutely stunning!!!
> Irie Chic I stumbled across your blog a couple wks ago you r too cute and your BC is amazing...you have such great strength to do a TWA!!! It looks great luv
> ...


 
Very cute!  I wish I could do this on my hair. Hopefully, in time I will.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I see everyone is looking beautiful as always.   Shout out to everybody in here because if I try to name names I'll leave someone out. I've been in the movie called "Adventures in Moving into a New Apartment"  so I've been MIA.  I have cable and internet now so I can rejoin the internet world and my BC Sistas.

So I mixed up some Karishma Henna Monday night and did a treatment Tuesday from 1130am-6pm (cable man was here for 3 hours so I couldn't rinse when I wanted).  Pics in my Fotki soon.  

So I definitely got some great conditioning effects my hair was sooooo soft after but that was where is stopped for me.  I really couldn't tell a difference in my curl pattern, however my hair is growing in almost straight in the front .  And I really wanted to change up my hair color get a nice red tint but that didn't happen either.  So I plan on trying again next week.  Also my tub color had me fooled thinking I rinsed it clean because I had the itchies and there was henna under my nails.  I used coconut oil and hemp seed butter to twist.  Oh and I did my first set of 2 strand flat twists in the front.


----------



## Addy3010 (Oct 8, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> You guys,what are you doing with your hair at night?
> I moisturize and tie a silk scarf over it,and maybe add a satin bonnet,but my hair is dry when i wake up in the morning.Not deathly dry,but i do have to do my whole moisturizing routine again.I would braid it up at night,but its way too short.
> 
> I'm guessing that just comes withe the territory huh?


 
Well i have just discovered, "whole head baggying"!  I do all my washing and mosturizing and all that good stuff, at night and the sleep with a plastic shower cap, and a scarf or bonnet over that to hold it on, and my hair is oH So moturized.  The bonus is that your hair isnt soaking wet, so if you live in the cooler climate, like i do you dont have to walk out into the cold with a wet head.!  

HTH


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm in.....I just BC this past Sunday after Church .  Yep my hair is now 2 inches of curls.  

Hair type : 3c/4a

Transitioned: 4 months

products used: suave tangerine conditioner for my co-washes, influence deep cleansing 2x a month, shea butter and olive oil, IC fantansia gel 

Right now I'm doing the protective style challenge so I'm doing my half-wig as a whole wig and trying to keep a headband or scarf on.  So much fun.  

Will post pic after work tonight


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Well i have just discovered, "whole head baggying"! I do all my washing and mosturizing and all that good stuff, at night and the sleep with a plastic shower cap, and a scarf or bonnet over that to hold it on, and my hair is oH So moturized. The bonus is that your hair isnt soaking wet, so if you live in the cooler climate, like i do you dont have to walk out into the cold with a wet head.!
> 
> HTH


 
I've been doing the whole baggying too.  I just can't keep the shower cap on my head under my bonnet.  I'm going to have to get another one or a new scarf.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 8, 2009)

makeupgirl said:


> I'm in.....I just BC this past Sunday after Church .  Yep my hair is now 2 inches of curls.
> 
> Hair type : 3c/4a
> 
> ...


WELCOME!!!   Can't wait to see the pictures and thanks fro sharing what products you use.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so glad this thread is still going strong! 

I'm doing another twist-out this weekend so I'll try to get some new pics. 
I also tried Skikakai Soap for the first time so I have a review! (yaaaaaay!) The pics don't do the results justice. I'll try to post that tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## djanae (Oct 8, 2009)

Date of BC : *October 6, 2009 
*

Transitioned for *11 months
*


*Products/Staples*: 

- Extra Virgin Coconut Oil

- I rotate A LOT of conditioners (HH Hello Hydration, HH Totally Twisted, VO5 Moisture Milks, Sunsilk TLC, Suave Coconut, Organix Coconut Milk) 

- Carol's Daughter herbal black vanilla shampoo or Creme of Nature

- Curly Whip, Alter Ego gel or IC Fantasia gel 


*Styles*: I BC'd 2 days ago and so far I've been wearing it all out curly or with a head band (I know, nothing spectacular, but my hair's a bit shorter than I'm used too and I haven't had time to experiment yet)


*Pics*: 













ETA: my goal is to wash every 3 days, but sometimes I'll spray with water and add a leave-in if I'm short on time.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 8, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I see everyone is looking beautiful as always. Shout out to everybody in here because if I try to name names I'll leave someone out. I've been in the movie called "Adventures in Moving into a New Apartment" so I've been MIA. I have cable and internet now so I can rejoin the internet world and my BC Sistas.
> 
> ...


 

what did you mix your your karishma henna with? did you have a hard time rinsing it out. my hair was really grainy afterwards and I washed and washed. i dont get changes in my texture with henna but I luv the color and sheen it gives me. Cant wait to see your pics


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 8, 2009)

djanae said:


> Date of BC : *October 6, 2009 *
> 
> 
> Transitioned for *11 months*
> ...


 

Your hair looks so lush...congrats on your BC!!! Take your time you will be styles will come with time


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 9, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> You guys,what are you doing with your hair at night?
> I moisturize and tie a silk scarf over it,and maybe add a satin bonnet,but my hair is dry when i wake up in the morning.Not deathly dry,but i do have to do my whole moisturizing routine again.I would braid it up at night,but its way too short.
> 
> I'm guessing that just comes withe the territory huh?


 
i do large chunky 2 strand twists and then sleep on a satin pillow if dry.  that seems to help me.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry, ya'll this is prolly gonna be a full page post...


Chicagodiva said:


> Ladies, after being inspired by Soliel's most recent gorgeous twistout from smaller twists....I made my first attempt at smaller twists. I plan on leaving them in for a week & taking them down this weekend.


 
*LOVELY!*  Your hair looks so pretty and healthy!  I can't wait to see the resulting twist-out!!!



bablou00 said:


> I want to quote everyone but everyone has already said pretty much what Ive wanted to say
> Findingme your afro I want...I luv your just waking up and doing nothing look
> Soliel185 you and your hair absolutely stunning!!!
> Irie Chic I stumbled across your blog a couple wks ago you r too cute and your BC is amazing...you have such great strength to do a TWA!!! It looks great luv
> ...


 
*Girl, I see a TON of growth!*  Just look at your siggy to the recent twist pics.  I stalk your FOTKI, so I def see a difference!   *I love your hair SOOOO much!* 



Addy3010 said:


> Well i have just discovered, "whole head baggying"! I do all my washing and mosturizing and all that good stuff, at night and the sleep with a plastic shower cap, and a scarf or bonnet over that to hold it on, and my hair is oH So moturized. The bonus is that your hair isnt soaking wet, so if you live in the cooler climate, like i do you dont have to walk out into the cold with a wet head.!
> 
> HTH


 
OMG!  *Your TWA is SOOOOOOOO pretty!*



makeupgirl said:


> I'm in.....I just BC this past Sunday after Church . Yep my hair is now 2 inches of curls.
> 
> Hair type : 3c/4a
> 
> ...


  I can't wait to see pics!  This is a fun journey.  



Soliel185 said:


> I'm so glad this thread is still going strong!
> 
> I'm doing another twist-out this weekend so I'll try to get some new pics.
> *I also tried Skikakai Soap for the first time so I have a review!* (yaaaaaay!) The pics don't do the results justice. I'll try to post that tonight or tomorrow.


 
Ooooooh!  I like KBB beauty bar.  I'm anxious to hear the review-



djanae said:


> Date of BC : *October 6, 2009 *
> 
> 
> Transitioned for *11 months*
> ...


 
  :wow:  *Girl, you are a pro already!*  I'm still tryna get my hair to look neat and moisturized most days and this is going on month 3 for me!    I love your hair!!!!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 10, 2009)

Ladies, you are looking fierce! I'm 1 one in my transition and still can't rock twist/braid out. But I taking notes from everyone.


----------



## tanjola (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello ladies! Newbie here!! After 6 1/2 months of transitioning I big Chopped yesterday and I am in love with my TWA!!!  I have been pooing and deep conditioning once a week and co-washing every other day. Hair type 3c/4a... I dont know... maybe you guys can help me with that. I am learning so much from you ladies and am excited to be on this journey and a member of LHCF. Thank you so much.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 10, 2009)

tanjola said:


> Hello ladies! Newbie here!! After 6 1/2 months of transitioning I big Chopped yesterday and I am in love with my TWA!!! I have been pooing and deep conditioning once a week and co-washing every other day. Hair type 3c/4a... I dont know... maybe you guys can help me with that. I am learning so much from you ladies and am excited to be on this journey and a member of LHCF. Thank you so much.


 
:welcome3:  Girl, I'm in love with your TWA too!   Did you cut it yourself?  The back is cut SO cute!


----------



## varaneka (Oct 10, 2009)

I LOVE SCISSORS LOL. I've been transitioning for 2 years and 5 months. I can't stop coloring my hair, though.


----------



## tanjola (Oct 10, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> :welcome3: Girl, I'm in love with your TWA too!  Did you cut it yourself? The back is cut SO cute!


 

Thank you so much! I had a friend cut it for me. My plan was to transition for 1 year but after losing more hair during a trim yesterday than intended I decided " WTH-GO FOR IT!!" I can't believe I have been hiding those beautiful curls under relaxer all these years!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 10, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I LOVE SCISSORS LOL. I've been transitioning for 2 years and 5 months. I can't stop coloring my hair, though.


 
 *the cut is edgy and CUTE!*  I have issues with the scissors, too   color straightens my natural texture so much, I am afraid to keep using it...


----------



## varaneka (Oct 10, 2009)

I never knew color straightened my curls till I bleached them blonde


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 10, 2009)

The Shikakai soap was AMAZING! 

To prep for my next set of twists I DC'd with my Coconut Concoction (there's a lot of stuff in there) and since I'd had the bar for a few weeks and hadn't so much as broken the seal, I figured it was time to get my money (all .99 cents) worth. 

This was Godry or Godrey brand Shikakai Soap. The bar lathered incredibly well. I was worried about how I would get to my scalp with a bar vs liquid, but there was so much lather it wasn't an issue. The lather feels creamy - I think the soap might have a coconut oil base. 

The first thing I noticed was my hair felt cleancleanclean, but not stripped. It was incredibly soooooooooooooooooooft. Just squishable, smooshable, softness from root to tip, but the real fireworks started when I got out of the shower to take a look. The Shikakai defined my coils! My ends all around my head had coiled into perfect little spirals BEFORE product. I tried to take pics, but I couldn't do it justice. (this is damp product free hair.) 









This was also the first time I tried blowdrying/stretching my hair before twisting. I detangled and airdried, then combed through my hair was a wide tooth comb while following with a lukewarm blowdryer. When I was done I decided to get fancy and try curling the ends a bit..






Here's what they looked like 2 days later after a rinse - notice how much neater the roots are when done on blowdried hair.













That's all for now! I'm pre-pooing with Amla Oil...I think I'm just going for a good ol' wash n go today.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 10, 2009)

makeupgirl said:


> I'm in.....I just BC this past Sunday after Church . Yep my hair is now 2 inches of curls.
> 
> Hair type : 3c/4a
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your BC lady, and welcome to the thread. I'm so glad to have so many newly natural ladies that I can learn with.  I can't wait to see pics!



djanae said:


> Date of BC : *October 6, 2009 *
> 
> 
> Transitioned for *11 months*
> ...


 


tanjola said:


> Hello ladies! Newbie here!! After 6 1/2 months of transitioning I big Chopped yesterday and I am in love with my TWA!!! I have been pooing and deep conditioning once a week and co-washing every other day. Hair type 3c/4a... I dont know... maybe you guys can help me with that. I am learning so much from you ladies and am excited to be on this journey and a member of LHCF. Thank you so much.


 
Your hair is just gorgeous! I'm just loving your hair! Congrats on your BC, and welcome to the thread lady!



Soliel185 said:


> The Shikakai soap was AMAZING!
> 
> To prep for my next set of twists I DC'd with my Coconut Concoction (there's a lot of stuff in there) and since I'd had the bar for a few weeks and hadn't so much as broken the seal, I figured it was time to get my money (all .99 cents) worth.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is always gorgeous! Your do such a great job! I'm going to have to take a que from you when my hair grows out.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 11, 2009)

I just came in to say how much I LOVE ECO STYLER!

So last night I shingled my hair only to find out that I wasn't going out. 

So instead, I piled my hair high onto my head, did a pineapple and went to sleep. Woke up this morning, and its like I never went to sleep on my hair. My curls were mega defined!






Close up of curls:






EcoStyler is the truth!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 11, 2009)

I went into Ulta yesterday and when you're checking out they tell you all about the deals, specials etc.

This chick looks at my head (wash n go) and then says " We're offering a Keratin Treatment for just $175 and we do cuts and color as well as straightening in our salon." 

I looked at her like: 

Every single time I go into Ulta, it NEVER fails, one of the little sales chicks will look at me sympathetically and remind me that they're really good at straightening hair. The people that actually work IN the salon usually compliment me - but I noticed that in all the Ulta stoes I've ever been to, there's never once when a curly-haired person working there - afro or otherwise.


----------



## Neith (Oct 11, 2009)

Everyone's hair looks great! 

Soliel185 - Those twists are so pretty!  I never saw them curled like that before.

I will definitely be trying that one day


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I went into Ulta yesterday and when you're checking out they tell you all about the deals, specials etc.
> 
> This chick looks at my head (wash n go) and then says " We're offering a Keratin Treatment for just $175 and we do cuts and color as well as straightening in our salon."
> 
> ...


 
I'm a lurker in this thread  but I had to respond to this post.  People are so simple sometimes.  I would have asked, "And you are telling me this, because?"


----------



## GreenD (Oct 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> The Shikakai soap was AMAZING!
> 
> To prep for my next set of twists I DC'd with my Coconut Concoction (there's a lot of stuff in there) and since I'd had the bar for a few weeks and hadn't so much as broken the seal, I figured it was time to get my money (all .99 cents) worth.
> 
> ...


 
Your twist are soooo freakin adorable!! They're too cute. I really like them. They're so neat and cute. When my hair gets longer I'll definitely have to try blow drying them first and then twisting. So how long did it take you? What did you use in your hair to moisturize?


----------



## GreenD (Oct 11, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I just came in to say how much I LOVE ECO STYLER!
> 
> So last night I shingled my hair only to find out that I wasn't going out.
> 
> ...


 
I can't wait to get my hair in a ponytail so I can rock a WNG ponytail. I LOVE me some ecostyler girl!!! And I can't wait to put my curls up. Your hair is sooo cute. And I think I need to find another phrase because I'm killing the, "your hair is sooo cute" on this thread. I'm sorry there's just a lot of cuteness going on in here.  There should be a warning before coming in here.....


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! I've been hearing so much about this ecostyler gel lately! I'm going to get some tomorrow! I've decided to start using MN ladies as a growth aid! We'll see how much growth I get. I'll use it for 2 months, and then compare my growth. If I have noticeable increase, then I'll continue to use it.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Oct 11, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Wow! I've been hearing so much about this ecostyler gel lately! I'm going to get some tomorrow! I've decided to start using MN ladies as a growth aid! We'll see how much growth I get. I'll use it for 2 months, and then compare my growth. If I have noticeable increase, then I'll continue to use it.



Yeah, it made me go out and get some. I don't like how dull my hair looks with it, though. I don't get why everyone else's hair is all shiny with it and my hair does the exact opposite. 



Soliel185 said:


> I went into Ulta yesterday and when you're checking out they tell you all about the deals, specials etc.
> 
> This chick looks at my head (wash n go) and then says " We're offering a Keratin Treatment for just $175 and we do cuts and color as well as straightening in our salon."
> 
> ...



This happens when I go to Beauty Brands. They keep trying to give me a relaxer.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 11, 2009)

I will say though I went out out for the first time since I BC'd and the response was ridiculous. Men and women (mostly men though) of multiple ethnicities were continually giving my thumbs up, high fives, or telling me my hair was "sexy" (at which point I break out the bear mace) but I was pleasantly surprised.

There was another black woman there wearing a weave and she was eyeballin me ALLLLLL night so I ignored THAT situation. I noticed that some other women seemed a bit threatened...I mean you go out to get noticed and who is going to be looking at you when there's a 6 foot tall black woman with a giant afro and awesome earrings standing RIGHT there? 

ETA: I'm 6 ft tall in _heels_ - lol.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Work it, Soliel!!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Oct 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I will say though I went out out for the first time since I BC'd and the response was ridiculous. Men and women (mostly men though) of multiple ethnicities were continually giving my thumbs up, high fives, or telling me my hair was "sexy" (at which point I break out the bear mace) but I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> There was another black woman there wearing a weave and she was eyeballin me ALLLLLL night so I ignored THAT situation. I noticed that some other women seemed a bit threatened...*I mean you go out to get noticed and who is going to be looking at you when there's a 6 foot tall black woman with a giant afro and awesome earrings standing RIGHT there?*



Wow you ladies are doing the dang on thing in here with your hair!!!!

Vivez i love the wash and go ponytail i need to run and get the eco styler gel asap!!!

Soliel girlllllllllllllllllll u have some patience because while she would of been telling me about the keratin "special" i would of been telling her a few things of my own lol...and i love the bolded you better do it boo haha!!!!!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 11, 2009)

Checking in hair rowing well , keeping a blog will revealed in DEC , I just took my October picture off LHCF 


http://public.fotki.com/balancegoals2009/


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> The Shikakai soap was AMAZING!
> 
> To prep for my next set of twists I DC'd with my Coconut Concoction (there's a lot of stuff in there) and since I'd had the bar for a few weeks and hadn't so much as broken the seal, I figured it was time to get my money (all .99 cents) worth.
> 
> ...


 
Dagggg!  Girl, you never have a shortage of ideas for me....Ok, is this the soap you used? http://www.naturetherapy.com/soap/godrej3in1.html

I was flirting with Afroveda's Cleansing herbal hair Rinse http://www.afroveda.com/AV-HAIRCLEANSING.html which has shikaikai in it or Chagrin Valley's Ayurvedic Herb shampoo bar http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/shambar.htm. I use KBB's beauty bar frequently and REALLY like it, so was really thinking about the CV bars.

Now you gonna make me go out and get one of them. 

*Also, a MUST try is the twists with the ends curled and also doing them on blowdried and stretched hair....LOVED IT! What did the SO say?*



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I just came in to say how much I LOVE ECO STYLER!
> 
> So last night I shingled my hair only to find out that I wasn't going out.
> 
> ...


 
TOOO PRETTY! 



Soliel185 said:


> I will say though I went out out for the first time since I BC'd and the response was ridiculous. Men and women (mostly men though) of multiple ethnicities were continually giving my thumbs up, high fives, or telling me my hair was "sexy" (at which point I break out the bear mace) but I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> *There was another black woman there wearing a weave and she was eyeballin me ALLLLLL night so I ignored THAT situation*. I noticed that some other women seemed a bit threatened...I mean you go out to get noticed and who is going to be looking at you when there's a 6 foot tall black woman with a giant afro and awesome earrings standing RIGHT there?


 
Girl, she was HATING!  I also have noticed I get more attention with my fro than I did when I wore my hair straightened.  I wasn't expecting that.  Being happily married I wasn't looking for it either, but it was a nice surprise.  I get more compliments and attention from women and men now on my hair. It's a definite attention grabber 



balancegoals2009 said:


> Checking in hair rowing well , keeping a blog will revealed in DEC , I just took my October picture off LHCF
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/balancegoals2009/


 
 Please PM me your FOTKI passwords so I can take a peek!


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I will say though I went out out for the first time since I BC'd and the response was ridiculous. Men and women (mostly men though) of multiple ethnicities were continually giving my thumbs up, high fives, or telling me my hair was "sexy" (at which point I break out the bear mace) but I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> There was another black woman there wearing a weave and she was eyeballin me ALLLLLL night so I ignored THAT situation. I noticed that some other women seemed a bit threatened...*I mean you go out to get noticed and who is going to be looking at you when there's a 6 foot tall black woman with a giant afro and awesome earrings standing RIGHT there?*


 
Girl, I notice the same type of attention.  People notice me more with my TWA than with my straight hair, but I aint mad about it.  It may be the confidence!


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey ladies!
I don't always post but I lurk in this thread. It's so great to have a group of fellow newly natural heads discovering new things and loving the experience 

I wanted to show you all... I did my very first puff yesterday! this was done on an old w-n-go that had begun to dry out a little bit ohwell...  what i did was lightly spritz with water, put a bit of ecostyler gel on the front and use a trouser shock to hold the hair back.

I only had the puff hairstyle for a few minutes because the sock was killing me! it was seriously cutting blood circulation to my head  so now I know to use a stocking instead.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, and I am desperately trying to learn how to cornrow and flat-twist.

My friend and I were attempting last night, and let me show you the disaster I produced 

Any advice would be greaaaatly appreciated!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 11, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Your twist are soooo freakin adorable!! They're too cute. I really like them. They're so neat and cute. When my hair gets longer I'll definitely have to try blow drying them first and then twisting. So how long did it take you? What did you use in your hair to moisturize?


 
 It took a loooooooooong time. I'm kinda slow so that doesn't help, but it took me about 3-4 hours to complete while watching TV. I took a break here and there too. 

I dry twisted - my hair was a tad slick from the heat protectant, so I didn't add anything else. 

During the week I spritz with moisture spray or water then coat my hands with a mixture of Olive and Vatika(coconut) oil and run them through making sure I get the ends good. It's very simple. After rinsing I banded them overnight to help with frizz and shrinkage.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 11, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Oh, and I am desperately trying to learn how to cornrow and flat-twist.
> 
> My friend and I were attempting last night, and let me show you the disaster I produced
> 
> Any advice would be greaaaatly appreciated!


 

I still can't really do it, BUT when I finally read that cornrows are braided UNDER instead of OVER (like french braids) that was a Eureka moment for me. Now I just have to get over the mental block of trying to do it going back - I can do it going down, but I cannot cornow back yet.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 11, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Dagggg!  Girl, you never have a shortage of ideas for me....Ok, is this the soap you used? http://www.naturetherapy.com/soap/godrej3in1.html
> 
> I was flirting with Afroveda's Cleansing herbal hair Rinse http://www.afroveda.com/AV-HAIRCLEANSING.html which has shikaikai in it or Chagrin Valley's Ayurvedic Herb shampoo bar http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/shambar.htm. I use KBB's beauty bar frequently and REALLY like it, so was really thinking about the CV bars.
> 
> ...


 
I'm 98% sure that's the one. I threw out the wrapper but I do recall that it was pink and there was a woman on the right side. I bought it at the local Indian/Asian Market for $1.99. 

SO was kinda non-plussed about the curled twists, but I enjoyed it. It was different, and it swung around they way my curled relaxed hair did so it was odd to have that feeling again. I like that it gave me an idea of how long my hair is now, while being in a protective style. Next time I'll roll them on flexirods overnight if I decide to try that again. 

My friend was cracking me up the whole night talking bout 'everyone just parts like the red sea when you walk through!'  In line @ CVS she told me that the man behind me was sniffing my fro.


----------



## GreenD (Oct 11, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Oh, and I am desperately trying to learn how to cornrow and flat-twist.
> 
> My friend and I were attempting last night, and let me show you the disaster I produced
> 
> Any advice would be greaaaatly appreciated!


 
You're doing a great job!! Maybe with the braids try braiding that same section by taking smaller pieces of hair with each pick up. Just try to keep them small and/or work with smaller pieces of hair. Braiding large pieces of especially natural hair can make your fingers cramp up and then you'll have fat and some times deformed braids!!  At least that's been my experience. I've seen that my braids are only as good as my parts. For me parting is the most time consuming thing, not so much the cornrow. I'm practicing braiding in different directions under my wig, so I'll be good for the summer time. I mean I have my braids going straight across from ear to ear in the back half of my head (for no clear reason, other than not braiding them straight back) and the top half braided at angle. Just random. But keep practicing as it makes perfect!! You'll definitely be good to go by the summer time.

Now for twisting I've tried my hand at that as well and need to perfect it a little more.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 11, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Oh, and I am desperately trying to learn how to cornrow and flat-twist.
> 
> My friend and I were attempting last night, and let me show you the disaster I produced
> 
> Any advice would be greaaaatly appreciated!


 
:lovedrool:  girl, your puff gets the crazy eyed love drool smiley    I hate it was hurting your head bc it was SOOOOOOO cute!   I love the color and it looked so soft and moisturized....:lovedrool:

i feel you on the flat twist thing, I haven't gotten it down either.  I think you were doing fine in the front where you could still see your hair as you were flat twisting it, but when you got the the back and had to do it by feel alone...   I think you will have it in no time with some practice.  the front looked good!    I wish i could do the front as good...i can't do it at all, i just braid...


----------



## Neith (Oct 11, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hey ladies!
> I don't always post but I lurk in this thread. It's so great to have a group of fellow newly natural heads discovering new things and loving the experience
> 
> I wanted to show you all... I did my very first puff yesterday! this was done on an old w-n-go that had begun to dry out a little bit ohwell...  what i did was lightly spritz with water, put a bit of ecostyler gel on the front and use a trouser shock to hold the hair back.
> ...



Holy Cow!!     I love your hair!  That is such a pretty puff


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm 98% sure that's the one. I threw out the wrapper but I do recall that it was pink and there was a woman on the right side. I bought it at the local Indian/Asian Market for $1.99.
> 
> *SO was kinda non-plussed about the curled twists*, but I enjoyed it. It was different, and it swung around they way my curled relaxed hair did so it was odd to have that feeling again. I like that it gave me an idea of how long my hair is now, while being in a protective style. Next time I'll roll them on flexirods overnight if I decide to try that again.
> 
> My friend was cracking me up the whole night talking bout 'everyone just parts like the red sea when you walk through!'  In line @ CVS she told me that the man behind me was sniffing my fro.


 
*men*. 
 at the perv in CVS...
I'll have to see if the Inidan store around here carries the soap- thx...


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 11, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hey ladies!
> I don't always post but I lurk in this thread. It's so great to have a group of fellow newly natural heads discovering new things and loving the experience
> 
> I wanted to show you all... I did my very first puff yesterday! this was done on an old w-n-go that had begun to dry out a little bit ohwell... what i did was lightly spritz with water, put a bit of ecostyler gel on the front and use a trouser shock to hold the hair back.
> ...


 

Your puff looks beautiful!!! Its good to have u in here...theres a lot of good advice and encouragement from the ladies.




CarLiTa said:


> Oh, and I am desperately trying to learn how to cornrow and flat-twist.
> 
> My friend and I were attempting last night, and let me show you the disaster I produced
> 
> Any advice would be greaaaatly appreciated!


 
I dont know how to cornrow either just french braid. I just wanted to comment on how thick your hair is!!!! Practice, practice, practice and you will get there one day. Do you try on wet hair or dry hair? I think it would be easier on for my thick hair on wet? Maybe you should try both ways and see if one is better


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG ladies! i am twisting my hair RIGHT NOW. i have already done the back and i'm doing the front/sides now.
I think I am starting to get the technique down!

i have this awful habit of NOT sticking with the plan when I do things  but as i'm twisting, whenever I start to do something that goes AGAINST what the youtube tutorials say to do, I repeat the technique to myself and it's working out great!!

I will post pix as soon as I'm done!


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Girl, I see a TON of growth!* Just look at your siggy to the recent twist pics. I stalk your FOTKI, so I def see a difference!  *I love your hair SOOOO much!* 


 Thank you girl!!! You know curly hair makes it impossible to see growth and especially my tight coils. Im just ready to rock some chunkier twist and pulled up....I need to learn to be patient...lol

Have a little bit of money in the bank and am itching to spend it on some hair products...was gonna wait 6mos before I did but I cant hold back...lol!! What shampoos are u ladies using? I really like the ACV and baking powder but sometimes I just want a good soapy wash!!! Also looking for a good spray moisturizer. I luv Oyin juices and berries but any suggestions on something else? Thanks in advance


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 12, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> In line @ CVS she told me that the man behind me was sniffing my fro.


Too funny!Perverts are everywhere!


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 12, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hey ladies!
> I wanted to show you all... I did my very first puff yesterday! this was done on an old w-n-go that had begun to dry out a little bit ohwell... what i did was lightly spritz with water, put a bit of ecostyler gel on the front and use a trouser shock to hold the hair back.


Carlita, 
Your puff is gorgeous, looks so thick & healthy!

I don't know how to french braid, cornrow or do flat twists  & intend to learn how also, so I will have more style options....


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 12, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hey ladies!
> I don't always post but I lurk in this thread. It's so great to have a group of fellow newly natural heads discovering new things and loving the experience
> 
> I wanted to show you all... I did my very first puff yesterday! this was done on an old w-n-go that had begun to dry out a little bit ohwell... what i did was lightly spritz with water, put a bit of ecostyler gel on the front and use a trouser shock to hold the hair back.
> ...


 

WOW! Your puff is just gorgeous! Can I have it? J/K, but I'm loving it! So curly, thick, and gorgeous.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the sweet comments! 

I did the ones above on dry hair. made sure to moisturize with shea butter and some other products my friend owns (i was in her room trying this stuff).

Tonight, I did twists on wet hair... my ENTIRE head! they look fuzzy, but I am proud that I managed to finish them all 

Pix in my fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/CaLaLa22/transitioning/natural-aug-2009/page2.html


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 12, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> WELCOME!!!   Can't wait to see the pictures and thanks fro sharing what products you use.


 
no prob.....I'm using my camera phone and my computer has been acting up but here is a pic attachment


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been hearing a lot about scab hair lately but since my BC last week my hair has been dry and itchy in some places and at the nape it's not curly, kinky or straight it's just there.  The same way it was when I got my hair cut this past march and it was relaxed but it's like it's growing, but it's just not forming a curl.  Has anyone else had this problem and has anyone had dry hair and itchy scalp after they BC.  It's not dandruff, I checked and double checked that.  I've been DC each week, I've cut out all mineral oils and the oils that wasn't good for your hair/scalp and I'm using sulfate free shampoo.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be great.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a few strands on my head that are just... straight. like straight from the root kinda straight... what's more perplexing is that all the strands around them are curly/coily.

I don't get it. How did that ONE strand get heat-damaged when the others are fine? So I just leave them be. If they stick out, i push them into the fro to make them disappear 

---
I came in here to ask:

*Ladies, what styles are you doing this fall/winter? I'm excited to start building a repertoire of new hair styles... twists/twistouts, flexi rod sets, braidouts, large cornrows, etc. until my hair gets longer for me to bun. 

Are any of you participating in style challenges? Do you know any tutorials?

I am tempted to create a thread where we can post tutorials for natural hair. I'm eager to perfect flat-twisting and to try doing a flexirod set in the near future *


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Oct 12, 2009)

*It is funny you noticed this because I JUST did a blog post on all the questions you asked.
I bc'd Inauguration day, 2009
I am a 4b nappy/c-nappy/ kinky freak texture
I am currently nape length.
 You can view photos and reggie here.Here's the link:*


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok ladies I wanted to share my twistout results, this was the best one ever!  I'm sure the reason is the smaller twists I did after being inspired by Soliel.  I did them on Sunday and took them down this Saturday and they are still going strong.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicagodiva said:


> Ok ladies I wanted to share my twistout results, this was the best one ever!  I'm sure the reason is the smaller twists I did after being inspired by Soliel. I did them on Sunday and took them down this Saturday and they are still going strong.


 
Your twist out is so beautiful!!!


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicago, it looks great! i love that little hair jewel u have in there


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicagodiva said:


> Ok ladies I wanted to share my twistout results, this was the best one ever!  I'm sure the reason is the smaller twists I did after being inspired by Soliel. I did them on Sunday and took them down this Saturday and they are still going strong.


 

Very pretty lady! So much hair! I can't wait to have more length.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay lurker checking in again.  Chicagodiva--Your twistout is cute! I need that headband? hair jewel? in my life.  Where did you get it? TIA.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Oct 12, 2009)

Ladies i am going through the "i cant do a puff to save my life" phase!!! I was trying the advice that soliel gave me but maybe i dont have the right items or something!! i went to walmart to get those goody bands maybe that isnt enough..how are you using socks and stuff im so styled challenged i need HELP!!!! i want to achieve a good puff this weekend this will be the first time rocking my natural hair out!!!

ETA: nice job chicago on the twist out!!


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay lurker checking in again. Chicagodiva--Your twistout is cute! I need that headband? hair jewel? in my life. Where did you get it? TIA.


 Thanks so much Shay72!
That actually is not a headband, but silver combs with a jeweled flower on the end.  I used 4 of them and positioned them to hold my hair back like a headband.  They are from Claire's.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies...I have been in lurking mode in this thread for a little while..not sure why...probably because I am taken back by everyones awesome progress.  He is a little bit of my journey since my BC on July 29th, 2009.  My shrinkage makes it really hard to see progress, but I can feel it


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 12, 2009)

and some more....


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 13, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Hi Ladies...I have been in lurking mode in this thread for a little while..not sure why...probably because I am taken back by everyones awesome progress. He is a little bit of my journey since my BC on July 29th, 2009. My shrinkage makes it really hard to see progress, but I can feel it


 
Gorgeous hair! I tried to do some coils once and it was a major fail....lol. The front of my hair won't hold a coil to save it's life...lol. Your coils look great!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 13, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Gorgeous hair! I tried to do some coils once and it was a major fail....lol. The front of my hair won't hold a coil to save it's life...lol. Your coils look great!


 
Thank you. It was done by my hairdresser....she packed in some serious brown gel into my hair before she did them...I was paranoid about dryness and breakage from the gel, so I washed them out the next day. LOL!


----------



## Neith (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is my hair today (wash n' go):
















Excuse the Gobs of conditioner.  My hair has already sucked that up.  lol

Tomorrow I'm probably gonna DC it and twist it.  Twist - Outs have been my staple style.  Less single strand knots that way.

I dunno, am I the only one that feels that all the pretty styles don't work on short hair?  As my hair is longer, I can do more to it I think   I'm waiting for more length before I really start experimenting!


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 13, 2009)

Neith said:


> Here is my hair today (wash n' go):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is just gorgeous Neith! I feel the exact same way. I do twist outs as my staple style now, but when I get some good length, I'll start experimenting more. I'm going to still play with my hair a little while its short, but I know I'll have more fun with it longer.


----------



## djanae (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, I got some good news and some bad news. lol

The good news is that I tried my first puff! :O) 
*@ KQT20* - I used a black nylon sock. I just started at my hairline (like a headband) and slowly pulled it back until it was in a puff, then I tied it in the back and tucked the ends underneath the part of the sock that was already working as a ponytail holder. maybe you can see what I did here... 







Here's some more of my *first puff* YAY! 















But yea, the bad news is, I tried a french braid that turned into a 'flicted looking french twist. 

I'm going out with the girls Friday night, so I desperately wanted to try something different. 

I am, however, excited to have a puff! I tried doing a regular ponytail and almost hurt myself lol - my hair is layered, so the shortest parts at the top kept sticking out     plus, it didn't help that my hair is a lot shorter now after the BC.

The sock worked perfect! I was using a stretchy headband before but it just didn't give a real pony affect to me. 

I also came to the realization this week that I do *not* care for EcoStyler gel. 
Maybe it doesn't mix well with my leave-ins or my EVCO, but IC Fantasia Olive Oil gel is *perfect* for me, and I'm going back to it. It gives me 10 times more shine and my hair just looks more moisturized after using it.

But yea, I think by Friday I may be able to perfect the twist (or braid) - I think I just needed to twist it further down the side of my crown...it's kind of sticking out at the bottom looking crazy in the pics

Here's a couple: 












Thank goodness for this thread! Its a great way to get encouragement and tips


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 13, 2009)

The hair and  in this thread is  and  and !!
to all the recent BCers!!!  Glad to have more new curlies to add to the experience.




bablou00 said:


> what did you mix your your karishma henna with? did you have a hard time rinsing it out. my hair was really grainy afterwards and I washed and washed. i dont get changes in my texture with henna but I luv the color and sheen it gives me. Cant wait to see your pics



I'm sitting with some in my hair right now!!  I was ready to go for round 2 and see if I can get it better.  The 1st batch was just hot water and a splash of OJ that I let it sit overnight (12hrs).  The batch today which is the left over from the 1st I added some beet root juice and a lil ACV.  I don't think I saw much of a color change from the 1st batch maybe a lil less green and more brown (yes mine was green).  It was grainy.  I rinsed and rinsed then Cowashed and rinsed however my tube is a tan color so it was hard to tell if it was completely clear.  I got the itchies and still had henna.  I think I need to get my hair trained to henna before I get the color and sheen.  Definitely had the softness.  Someone told me the texture change may be from my hair growing and stretching out the curl.  I'm going to dive back into all the henna threads for round 3.  What do you mix with?

I have a photo shoot (for fun) coming up and I don't know how I should wear my hair or what to wear.  What should I do ladies?  I think i want to show my natural hair as much as possible so no heat but stretched is okay.  TIA


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 13, 2009)

Neith said:


> Here is my hair today (wash n' go):
> Excuse the Gobs of conditioner. My hair has already sucked that up. lol
> I dunno, am I the only one that feels that all the pretty styles don't work on short hair? As my hair is longer, I can do more to it I think  I'm waiting for more length before I really start experimenting!


 
Your wash & go is gorgeous! Love the texture.

I agree with you that short hair styling is limiting, I jtoo ust cannot wait for more length!


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 14, 2009)

Results of my first twistout!!!

I am very pleased


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Oct 14, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Hi Ladies...I have been in lurking mode in this thread for a little while..not sure why...probably because I am taken back by everyones awesome progress.  He is a little bit of my journey since my BC on July 29th, 2009.  My shrinkage makes it really hard to see progress, but I can feel it



Love the coils nice job!!!



Neith said:


> Here is my hair today (wash n' go):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love your hair neith your progress in amazing!!!



CarLiTa said:


> Results of my first twistout!!!
> 
> I am very pleased



Very cute!! You have to tell what products you used to get this look??


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 14, 2009)

KQT20 said:


> Ladies i am going through the "i cant do a puff to save my life" phase!!! I was trying the advice that soliel gave me but maybe i dont have the right items or something!! i went to walmart to get those goody bands maybe that isnt enough..how are you using socks and stuff im so styled challenged i need HELP!!!! i want to achieve a good puff this weekend this will be the first time rocking my natural hair out!!!
> 
> ETA: nice job chicago on the twist out!!


 
 Have you been cutting the band so you can tie it tightly enough? I always cut mine along the back seam, so it's like a strip of fabric, then I can adjust the tension. 

 I've also use scarves, strips cut from T-shirts (esp the neckline/hems) and the occasional Knee-High. I stopped using the nylon so much b/c it rolls up very thin, and my hair would coil around it and sometimes get caught. My hair is big enough to hide the wider bands (helps to use dark colors if you don't want it seen) but my hair won't coil around them and tangle the way it did with thinner ones if that makes any sense.


----------



## chiprecious (Oct 14, 2009)

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY THE BEST THREAD EVER!!!!:wow:

I'm trying to hold off cutting until 1yr & my bday 01/10.  Ya'll making is hard on a sista!  You all are such an inspiration!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Oct 14, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Gorgeous hair! I tried to do some coils once and it was a major fail....lol. The front of my hair won't hold a coil to save it's life...lol. Your coils look great!



I have no curl definition in the front either....I feel your pain!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Oct 14, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Have you been cutting the band so you can tie it tightly enough? I always cut mine along the back seam, so it's like a strip of fabric, then I can adjust the tension.
> 
> I've also use scarves, strips cut from T-shirts (esp the neckline/hems) and the occasional Knee-High. I stopped using the nylon so much b/c it rolls up very thin, and my hair would coil around it and sometimes get caught. My hair is big enough to hide the wider bands (helps to use dark colors if you don't want it seen) but my hair won't coil around them and tangle the way it did with thinner ones if that makes any sense.



O no!!! i have not been cutting my bands...so i just cut it then tie it and move it up and make it tighter as i go?? sorry but im so not the stylist erplexed



chiprecious said:


> THIS IS ABSOLUTELY THE BEST THREAD EVER!!!!:wow:
> 
> I'm trying to hold off cutting until 1yr & my bday 01/10.  Ya'll making is hard on a sista!  You all are such an inspiration!


Cant wait until you are a member!!!!


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 15, 2009)

love, love KBB's hair milk, makes my hair so soft and moisturized


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to all of the new BC'ers! 

Just wanted to post my progress. Its been a little over 3 months since my BC, I really wish I had BC'd sooner. 










Thanks ladies for all of your encouragement


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 15, 2009)

djanae said:


> Okay, I got some good news and some bad news. lol
> 
> The good news is that I tried my first puff! :O)
> *@ KQT20* - I used a black nylon sock. I just started at my hairline (like a headband) and slowly pulled it back until it was in a puff, then I tied it in the back and tucked the ends underneath the part of the sock that was already working as a ponytail holder. maybe you can see what I did here...
> ...


 
Your hair is so pretty! Love your puff!



CarLiTa said:


> Results of my first twistout!!!
> 
> I am very pleased


 
Your twist out is just gorgeous! I love it! What products did you use?



arr1216 said:


> I have no curl definition in the front either....I feel your pain!


 
I had none whatsoever after my BC. It's curling a little more now, but not much.  I can't do much with that front section, which I hate, but I'm hoping it's just scab hair or heat damage.  



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Welcome to all of the new BC'ers!
> 
> Just wanted to post my progress. Its been a little over 3 months since my BC, I really wish I had BC'd sooner.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Your hair has grown so much! That's so inspirational! How long has it been since your last relaxer?


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 15, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Welcome to all of the new BC'ers!
> 
> Just wanted to post my progress. Its been a little over 3 months since my BC, I really wish I had BC'd sooner.
> 
> ...


 

You have alot of growth. How long did you transition?


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 15, 2009)

*@ Djanae*: LOVE the puff. Look how soft and moisturized the back is! 
and you're making great progress with the flat-twist. I tried one in the front like that recently and i'm determined to perfect it too! 

*@ KQT and Countrychick*: Thank you!  I used water, eco-styler gel, a little bit of shea butter, the Ojon restorative treatment, for the most part. There was one section where I rubbed a little bit of conditioner, but I honestly can't remember which section that was 

*@ Vivez*: Your hair is TAKING OFF! You've had tremendous group in the past 3 months and it looks great! it's nice to be able to see the progress on curly hair this early on as a natural. What have you been doing?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 15, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Wow! Your hair has grown so much! That's so inspirational! How long has it been since your last relaxer?





ZeeOl'Lady said:


> You have alot of growth. How long did you transition?





CarLiTa said:


> *@ Vivez*: Your hair is TAKING OFF! You've had tremendous group in the past 3 months and it looks great! it's nice to be able to see the progress on curly hair this early on as a natural. What have you been doing?



Thanks ladies!  My last relaxer was March 3, 2008. So it's been about 1.5 years since my last relaxer. 

I transitioned for 16 months before BCing.

To be honest, my regimen is pretty simple. I cowash everyday with either HE HH or Dove Go Fresh Moisture Therapy, DC about 1x a week with either Silk Elements Hair Mayo or Replenishing Pak, and every 3 or 4 cowashes I do a 2 minute treatment with Aphogee Reconstructor before cowashing. 

I've found that unfortunately for me, my natural hair doesn't like the hard protein treatments as much as my relaxed hair did. 

Style wise, during the summer it was either a WNG or pulling all of my hair back into a low pony. Every now and then I did a twist-out, but nowhere near as often as the WNG or pony. Now that it's colder here in NYC, I do puffs from washed hair the night before, or again.. a low pony. LOL, I'm pretty simple. I've also only straightened my hair twice since going natural.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 15, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> I have no curl definition in the front either....I feel your pain!



I don't either.. the front left side of my head has very very loose curls, even some borderline straight pieces. It sucks trying to manipulate them too into tighter curls cos my strands always laugh at me like "Now, you know that ain't gon' work on me."


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 15, 2009)

KQT20 said:


> O no!!! i have not been cutting my bands...so i just cut it then tie it and move it up and make it tighter as i go?? sorry but im so not the stylist erplexed


 

Basically. 

I take the cut headband and place it over my edges (so when I start to push it back it smoothes them out.) Then I tie the ends together. I hold the ends with my forefinger and thumb, and I place the rest of my fingers on the sides of my head where the band is, so I can pull the ends to tighten it, while pushing the band back/into place at the same time.

Try checking Youtube - I bet there are some great vid tutorials.


----------



## Morenita (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, I haven't posted in so long, half of ya'll prolly don't even know who I am  Well, hiiii!!! And welcome to all the recent b/c'ers  I didn't get a chance to comb through the parts that I have missed, but I went back a few pages and I see not much has changed. Soleil is still flyy as ever  Girl, your twists are SO cute. Gimme!!!

@Vivez, your hair looks *great* in that puff that you did w/the eco styler gel!!

I haven't really been doing much with my hair, I'm lazy. WNG is like all I know, I'm too lazy to even do braid-outs etc b/c WNG's are so much easier lol. I think I have it down to a science now. I may post an updated pic, but I don't think much has changed. Just waiting for it to grow out 

Keep up the great work ladies


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 15, 2009)

Neith luv the shots your hair is so so purtty!!! What kind of headband is that. It looks like it fits really good around the scalp. The front of my head is very thick and coily and I cant find anything to help lay that part down unless its a fitting scarf or thick headband. Your hair looks great




Neith said:


> Here is my hair today (wash n' go):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> The hair and  in this thread is  and  and !!
> to all the recent BCers!!! Glad to have more new curlies to add to the experience.
> 
> 
> ...


 

That mix sounds good! U use the juice from a beet?? Uhmmm I never thought about that. I luv to drink beet juice...lol!!! Yah the stuff is really grainy but for the cost and availability I dont mind standing in my shower an extra 10mins or so to get it out... I mix mine with green tea and honey. Its very simple. I might try coffee to get a darker mix. 

How did your photo shoot go? You have to show us the final product. If you havent gone yet I think a good fluffy wash and go would look great to show your natural hair. Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 15, 2009)

great progress!!



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Welcome to all of the new BC'ers!
> 
> Just wanted to post my progress. Its been a little over 3 months since my BC, I really wish I had BC'd sooner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neith (Oct 15, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Neith luv the shots your hair is so so purtty!!! What kind of headband is that. It looks like it fits really good around the scalp. The front of my head is very thick and coily and I cant find anything to help lay that part down unless its a fitting scarf or thick headband. Your hair looks great




Thank you! 

It's a cut off strip from a doo rag 

I've also seen very similar satin strips in the BSS.  They tend to cost a little more though.

It makes a great headband!  Just don't tie too tightly (which I made the mistake of doing a while back)


----------



## djanae (Oct 15, 2009)

I bought a box of knee highs today from Duane Reade lol
I'm gonna be puffin' it up like crazy! I'm trying to *grow* and avoid heat at all cost.

Oh, I also think I've figured out what I'm gonna do with my hair when I go out Friday night...It's actually a style I used to do when I was relaxed (or forever stretching)

One of my college friend's used to call it the "model floof" lol

FYI - the model floof is nothing but that bouffant type look in the front - and I'll have a puff (or maybe a bun) in the back. here's what I mean - only mine wouldn't be as messy, it wouldn't be as high....and it would be more to the side. 






BUT, what I really want to do is *this*   With the right eye make-up and earrings, it would be FLYYY.







but the model floof is my back-up though.


----------



## djanae (Oct 15, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Ok, I haven't posted in so long, half of ya'll prolly don't even know who I am  Well, hiiii!!! And welcome to all the recent b/c'ers




Hi lady 

Your hair is awesome btw. Your texture looks *very *similar to Southern Tease's too (she runs Maneandchic.com) - your pics remind me of hers after she did the BC too!


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 15, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I don't either.. the front left side of my head has very very loose curls, even some borderline straight pieces. It sucks trying to manipulate them too into tighter curls cos my strands always laugh at me like "Now, you know that ain't gon' work on me."


 I feel the exact same way! My hair laughs at me too...lol.



djanae said:


> I bought a box of knee highs today from Duane Reade lol
> I'm gonna be puffin' it up like crazy! I'm trying to *grow* and avoid heat at all cost.
> 
> Oh, I also think I've figured out what I'm gonna do with my hair when I go out Friday night...It's actually a style I used to do when I was relaxed (or forever stretching)
> ...


I love that style on Traycee too. She always has the best hair!


----------



## djanae (Oct 15, 2009)

Amen to that!

I appreciate the fact that she knows how to work her hair! (or somebody taught her how to) lol

I'd be so sad if she hid all that awesome hair and always straightened it or never worked it in natural styles like a lot of other actresses. While I do see why they try to hide or protect their hair (with weaves or whatever), I appreciate her all the more


----------



## djanae (Oct 15, 2009)

.................


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey ladies!
just wanted to give you a heads-up  (as i'm typing this I realize i might fuel PJ-ism):

You can order items from the vitamin shoppe through Amazon.com not only at a discounted price, but also 99 CENTS shipping!

SUPER FAST shipping too! 
I don't know what the shipping rate is on the vitaminshoppe website, but 99cents sounds too amazing

I ordered Bentonite Clay on Oct. 13 maybe at 4am, received a shipping confirmation by that afternoon, and 11:45am on OCTOBER 14 I received a notice from my college that I had a parcel waiting for me.

ONE-DAY SHIPPING!!! So... just a heads-up 
---

Now i'm going to do some searches to find out how to use my Bentonite.


----------



## Neith (Oct 15, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hey ladies!
> just wanted to give you a heads-up  (as i'm typing this I realize i might fuel PJ-ism):
> 
> You can order items from the vitamin shoppe through Amazon.com not only at a discounted price, but also 99 CENTS shipping!
> ...





I'm ALWAYS on the amazon/vitamin shoppe store.

Good prices and 99 cent shipping on everything.  Aubrey organics, oils, giovanni...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just updated my fotki and wanted to share my comparison pics with all of you.  I was having serious hair anorexia until I saw the pics side by side.

PreHenna/PostHenna Hair (Flash in both)





Length Check- Mid-July/Mid-August/Mid October





The sad thing is I think I want to henna once more before my photo shoot next week see if I can get the color more pronounce.  Also I think I'm going to have to use my pass in the No Snip Challenge to get rid of straight ends and maybe cut my right side nono:.  I'll see if my WNG doesn't look so loop sided before I cut.   I really don't wanna cut (I don't care if its loop sided) but I don't too look like that in my pics.


----------



## Neith (Oct 17, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 - I like your henna color and you made some very nice progress! 




I take more pics of my hair as a natural, I dunno why 

Here are some end of the day pics of a twist out.   I've decided to lay off the headband/pulled back look for a while, just for a change.  











​


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 17, 2009)

*Sorry, ya'll. This is gonna be a one pager....*



bablou00 said:


> *Girl, I see a TON of growth!* Just look at your siggy to the recent twist pics. I stalk your FOTKI, so I def see a difference!  *I love your hair SOOOO much!*
> 
> 
> Thank you girl!!! You know curly hair makes it impossible to see growth and especially my tight coils. Im just ready to rock some chunkier twist and pulled up....I need to learn to be patient...lol
> ...


 
Try a poo bar. I like KBB Beauty Bar in juicy. I've also heard good things about chagrin valley. Of course now I want to try the shikaikai bar that Soliel mentioned. If you have soft water, shampoo bars work really well and lather great.



LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Your twist out is so beautiful!!!


 
^^what LMLLIG said about *Chicagodiva*^^ 



LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> and some more....


 
*GIRL, I see PROGRESS!!!* The pic at the end with the flower is off the chain!!!! Your texture is SOOOOOO pretty!



Neith said:


> Here is my hair today (wash n' go):
> 
> 
> Excuse the Gobs of conditioner. My hair has already sucked that up. lol
> ...


 
*Your hair is SOOOOOO doggone pretty.* I  the coils...LOVE THEM!



djanae said:


> Okay, I got some good news and some bad news. lol
> 
> The good news is that I tried my first puff! :O)
> *@ KQT20* - I used a black nylon sock. I just started at my hairline (like a headband) and slowly pulled it back until it was in a puff, then I tied it in the back and tucked the ends underneath the part of the sock that was already working as a ponytail holder. maybe you can see what I did here...
> ...


 
Whachyou talkin' bout, Willis? *Girl, looks like to me you got good news and good news. They BOTH look great to me.* I _WILL_ be stealing that french braid down the side into a puff idea...just so you know...



CarLiTa said:


> Results of my first twistout!!!
> 
> I am very pleased


 
You should be!!!!! *CA-YUTE!!!! We just doing the doggone thang up in this thread!*



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Welcome to all of the new BC'ers!
> 
> Just wanted to post my progress. Its been a little over 3 months since my BC, I really wish I had BC'd sooner.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all of your encouragement


 
:wow: Girl, you have a TON of growth! Does your hair grow really fast?



Morenita said:


> Ok, I haven't posted in so long, half of ya'll prolly don't even know who I am  Well, hiiii!!! And welcome to all the recent b/c'ers  I didn't get a chance to comb through the parts that I have missed, but I went back a few pages and I see not much has changed. Soleil is still flyy as ever  Girl, your twists are SO cute. Gimme!!!
> 
> @Vivez, your hair looks *great* in that puff that you did w/the eco styler gel!!
> 
> ...


 
 *MISSED YOU!!*  Now you KNOW you need to post some pics, missy! You prolly past APL now on the way to BSL knowing you and your fast growing hair!!!!!! I can't wait to see pics!



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I just updated my fotki and wanted to share my comparison pics with all of you. I was having serious hair anorexia until I saw the pics side by side.
> 
> PreHenna/PostHenna Hair (Flash in both)
> 
> ...


 
*You do have a TON of progress!!!* Even if you snip, you shouldn't have to snip again until the challenge is over. But you can't just lay it over to the side or something or spray a lil extra water and scrunch to make the long side shrink up a lil more?


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 17, 2009)

Neith said:


> Vonnieluvs08 - I like your henna color and you made some very nice progress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Lord, I have died and gone to hair heaven.....Neith, I can't wait to see your hair grow out some more...whew...ya'll killin me with these double bands...


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 17, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I just updated my fotki and wanted to share my comparison pics with all of you. I was having serious hair anorexia until I saw the pics side by side.
> 
> PreHenna/PostHenna Hair (Flash in both)
> 
> ...


 
Your hair has grown a lot! Great progress, and I love the color! 



Neith said:


> Vonnieluvs08 - I like your henna color and you made some very nice progress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very pretty! I wish the front of my head would behave this well.  It doesn't want to hold a twist or curl up at all...lol.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^Agree with you countrychickd...great progress and very pretty on both!!! My hair doesnt lay down n the front either...it drives me nuts...lol!!! I need thick headbands or scarfs. Hoping that it will be different the longer it gets. Lets keep our fingers crossed girl


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 17, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^Agree with you countrychickd...great progress and very pretty on both!!! My hair doesnt lay down n the front either...it drives me nuts...lol!!! I need thick headbands or scarfs. Hoping that it will be different the longer it gets. Lets keep our fingers crossed girl


 
Fingers are so crossed it hurts...lol. I've tried so many styles, and the front of my hair messes every one of them up.  I can't even define the curls too much in the rest of my hair or it'll look crazy because the front of my hair wants to have almost no curl...lol.  Coils are a no no, but I'm going to try twisting it up soon, so I'll definitely update on how that goes.


----------



## Neith (Oct 17, 2009)

I coaxed my hair into laying down in the right direction 

I clipped the twists in the direction I wanted them to lay, so when it dried, it kept that shape.

I'll keep doing it this way until I get more length/weight to my hair.  It's too light to fall right on its own right now!


----------



## zazzi (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies!  I'm happy to officially join this thread!  I did the BC this past Sunday, at almost 9 months post.  I was apprehensive at first, but I'm lovin' it.  I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 18, 2009)

zazzi said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm happy to officially join this thread! I did the BC this past Sunday, at almost 9 months post. I was apprehensive at first, but I'm lovin' it. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


 
Congrats on your BC lady! I know how excited you must be.  Welcome to the site!


----------



## zazzi (Oct 18, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Congrats on your BC lady! I know how excited you must be. Welcome to the site!


 


BTW, your hair is gorgeous!! Yours is one of the pics I would look at and say, "see, that's just x months worth of growth and it looks nice!"


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 18, 2009)

zazzi said:


> BTW, your hair is gorgeous!! Yours is one of the pics I would look at and say, "see, that's just x months worth of growth and it looks nice!"


 

Aw...thanks so much lady! I'm definitely trying to grow this hair out, but I love it every step of the way...at every length.  I can't wait to see pics of your hair as it grows.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 18, 2009)

Neith said:


> I coaxed my hair into laying down in the right direction
> 
> *I clipped the twists in the direction I wanted them to lay, so when it dried, it kept that shape.*
> 
> I'll keep doing it this way until I get more length/weight to my hair. It's too light to fall right on its own right now!


 
*That's exactly what I do!*  I pin them wet in the way I want them to stay  Then I remove the pins when dry and "Voila"...instant style!  



zazzi said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm happy to officially join this thread! I did the BC this past Sunday, at almost 9 months post. I was apprehensive at first, but I'm lovin' it. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


 
  I can't wait to see your pics!  I posted a conrats in your BC thread


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 18, 2009)

Ya'll I was SOOOOO lazy...I didn't wash my hair for 2 weeks  I just let the ends and top get wet in the shower in the am and then put a little Afroveda curly custard on (maybe every 2-3 days) all around and pulled back into a puff.  I took the band off at night and went to sleep (satin pillow) and then repeated the wet ends/shower thing in the morning.  Oh, I remember I also added a little OJON restorative one day instead of the Afroveda.

I did that for 2 weeks.  Like 16 days.  I also didn't work out any. erplexed 

I didn't have a lot of shedding when I washed last night, my ends were fine and my hair wasn't real tangled at the roots bc I guess I hadn't sweated.  My hair TRULY likes lo-no manipulation...i like that it likes that bc I am sooooooooooo lazy right now...


----------



## Addy3010 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, everyone.  I dont think i posted in this thread.  I bc'd Aug31 to a twa! Anyway i just wanted to join.  I aLso have a question for y'all.  AnyONE can answer.  Ok i have a twa and there arent many styling options for me.  My hair is a lil to short to try and twist, and i try to use gels, but trying to stay away from cones.  I tried the kccc line of products.  I was wondering what products or techniques you guys are using to get a fresh look in the morning.  I sleep with a bonnet on but i have to "style" every morning.  

So basically for those with shorter hair what are you doing to your hair to get fresh looks without re-wetting or starting from scratch.  And any products you usewould be helpful.

TIA


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 18, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey, everyone. I dont think i posted in this thread. I bc'd Aug31 to a twa! Anyway i just wanted to join. I aLso have a question for y'all. AnyONE can answer. Ok i have a twa and there arent many styling options for me. My hair is a lil to short to try and twist, and i try to use gels, but trying to stay away from cones. I tried the kccc line of products. I was wondering what products or techniques you guys are using to get a fresh look in the morning. I sleep with a bonnet on but i have to "style" every morning.
> 
> So basically for those with shorter hair what are you doing to your hair to get fresh looks without re-wetting or starting from scratch. And any products you usewould be helpful.
> 
> TIA


 
Addy, 

I have no advice on the TWA, but just wanted to say you and your TWA are STUNNING!


----------



## Addy3010 (Oct 18, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Addy,
> 
> I have no advice on the TWA, but just wanted to say you and your TWA are STUNNING!


 
Thanks!  Everytime i see you siggy i think you and your puff are so cute! .  Cant wait to get a puff.


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 18, 2009)

zazzi said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm happy to officially join this thread! I did the BC this past Sunday, at almost 9 months post. I was apprehensive at first, but I'm lovin' it. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


 Congrats & welcome Zazzi!!! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome, Addy!!

ITA your TWA is gorgeous! As far as styling options, there aren't many for a TWA your length. How's your texture? Mine ranges from medium-to-fine and I have a hard time grabbing and holding because it slips through my fingers with product on it, lol. I think the only thing you can do other than the headband (too much is damaging, but I'm sure you knew that) is to try the twists like you said. 

As far as in the morning? I don't really "re-wet" my hair..unless you consider the daily moisturizing routine re-wetting. I usually just use my fingers to fluff up and shape my hair a little. It gets smashed in my sleep so I don't have much choice there.. 

Anyways, here are some fail pictures from the twists I tried to do, lol. I don't get why I can do other people's hair, but I can't do my own. Do you think if I took them out, my hair would be loose enough to try to get a flat iron on it? I'm curious, but I don't want to make it worse xD Push comes to shove, I'll just wash my hair again and go back to my mini-fro.


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 18, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey, everyone. I dont think i posted in this thread. I bc'd Aug31 to a twa! Anyway i just wanted to join.
> TIA


 
You & your twa are gorgeous! 

Oh & sorry, no twa advice here...I bc'ed at 1 year.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 18, 2009)

SweetSpirit86 said:


> Welcome, Addy!!
> 
> ITA your TWA is gorgeous! As far as styling options, there aren't many for a TWA your length. How's your texture? Mine ranges from medium-to-fine and I have a hard time grabbing and holding because it slips through my fingers with product on it, lol. I think the only thing you can do other than the headband (too much is damaging, but I'm sure you knew that) is to try the twists like you said.
> 
> ...


 

OT: Your twists are CUTE!!!


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 18, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey, everyone. I dont think i posted in this thread. I bc'd Aug31 to a twa! Anyway i just wanted to join. I aLso have a question for y'all. AnyONE can answer. Ok i have a twa and there arent many styling options for me. My hair is a lil to short to try and twist, and i try to use gels, but trying to stay away from cones. I tried the kccc line of products. I was wondering what products or techniques you guys are using to get a fresh look in the morning. I sleep with a bonnet on but i have to "style" every morning.
> 
> So basically for those with shorter hair what are you doing to your hair to get fresh looks without re-wetting or starting from scratch. And any products you usewould be helpful.
> 
> TIA


 
congrats, your siggy pic is so pretty!


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 18, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey, everyone.  I dont think i posted in this thread.  I bc'd Aug31 to a twa! Anyway i just wanted to join.  I aLso have a question for y'all.  AnyONE can answer.  Ok i have a twa and there arent many styling options for me.  My hair is a lil to short to try and twist, and i try to use gels, but trying to stay away from cones.  I tried the kccc line of products.  I was wondering what products or techniques you guys are using to get a fresh look in the morning.  I sleep with a bonnet on but i have to "style" every morning.
> 
> So basically for those with shorter hair what are you doing to your hair to get fresh looks without re-wetting or starting from scratch.  And any products you usewould be helpful.
> 
> TIA



congrats!! your twa looks great!
u dont' want to re-wet at all? what about misting? You could get a spray bottle and add some water, maybe a bit of leave-in conditioner, a tad bit of oil, and in the morning you could spritz quickly to reactivate the products from the previous day (and add more if necessary) and un-flatten the hair.

that's what i do when i wear a wash-n-go and don't want to do it over again. I MUST spritz if my hair isn't in some form of style (twist-outs are the only style i've done so far).

HTH!


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 18, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I didn't have a lot of shedding when I washed last night, my ends were fine and my hair wasn't real tangled at the roots bc I guess I hadn't sweated.  My hair TRULY likes lo-no manipulation...i like that it likes that bc I am sooooooooooo lazy right now...



That's great to hear!!


I'm eager to get on a low-manipulation kick myself. Tell me why it's snowing and raining in Boston right now? I refuse to have my hair exposed to the elements and to risk getting sick everytime I step out. I want to get on a low-manipulation regimen STAT: doing different styles like flexi-rods, twists, flat-twists, then out, etc. I prefer the way my hair feels in those styles. I CANNOT WAIT UNTIL MY HAIR GETS LONGER. (I had to shout that  :lol)

also, FindingMe: How are u liking the Afroveda curling custard?


----------



## tanjola (Oct 18, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey, everyone. I dont think i posted in this thread. I bc'd Aug31 to a twa! Anyway i just wanted to join. I aLso have a question for y'all. AnyONE can answer. Ok i have a twa and there arent many styling options for me. My hair is a lil to short to try and twist, and i try to use gels, but trying to stay away from cones. I tried the kccc line of products. I was wondering what products or techniques you guys are using to get a fresh look in the morning. I sleep with a bonnet on but i have to "style" every morning.
> 
> So basically for those with shorter hair what are you doing to your hair to get fresh looks without re-wetting or starting from scratch. And any products you usewould be helpful.
> 
> TIA


 




Congrats on your bc! Your twa is so cute on you! I bc'd Oct 9th and have the same styling issue as you. To keep from rewetting my hair every morning I have been misting at night with a mixture of v05 MM, water, and EVCO. I place a plastic cap under my satin bonnet. In the morning my hair is a little damp making it easier to style but it dries really fast.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 18, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey, everyone. I dont think i posted in this thread. I bc'd Aug31 to a twa! Anyway i just wanted to join. I aLso have a question for y'all. AnyONE can answer. Ok i have a twa and there arent many styling options for me. My hair is a lil to short to try and twist, and i try to use gels, but trying to stay away from cones. I tried the kccc line of products. I was wondering what products or techniques you guys are using to get a fresh look in the morning. I sleep with a bonnet on but i have to "style" every morning.
> 
> So basically for those with shorter hair what are you doing to your hair to get fresh looks without re-wetting or starting from scratch. And any products you usewould be helpful.
> 
> TIA


 
Hey lady! Congrats on your BC, and welcome to the thread! Your hair is absolutely gorgeous! The BC looks great on you.  Concerning styling your hair, you may have to rewet daily at that length.  When I first BCed, it was harder for me to twist too, but I think my hair was longer than yours when I BCed.  Right now, I'd say that rewetting every day maybe your only option.  I've found Ecostyler gel to be a really great product, and cheap. I also love to use Long Aid activator gel for my twist outs, for your future twists.  HTH!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 19, 2009)

Ladies, on wash day/nights, if you don't do a particular style (i.e. twists, cornrows)what are you doing with your hair at night before you go to sleep?

I washed my hair tonight knowing that I have nowhere to go tomorrow and I just stared at my wet hair for 15 minutes as it showed me up and said "Sooo...what now?"


----------



## Hysi (Oct 19, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey, everyone. I dont think i posted in this thread. I bc'd Aug31 to a twa! Anyway i just wanted to join. I aLso have a question for y'all. AnyONE can answer. Ok i have a twa and there arent many styling options for me. My hair is a lil to short to try and twist, and i try to use gels, but trying to stay away from cones. I tried the kccc line of products. I was wondering what products or techniques you guys are using to get a fresh look in the morning. I sleep with a bonnet on but i have to "style" every morning.
> 
> So basically for those with shorter hair what are you doing to your hair to get fresh looks without re-wetting or starting from scratch. And any products you usewould be helpful.
> 
> TIA


 

you're so cute! i would like answers to this same q. i just bc'd 9/27.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 19, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> That's great to hear!!
> 
> 
> I'm eager to get on a low-manipulation kick myself. Tell me why it's snowing and raining in Boston right now? I refuse to have my hair exposed to the elements and to risk getting sick everytime I step out. I want to get on a low-manipulation regimen STAT: doing different styles like flexi-rods, twists, flat-twists, then out, etc. I prefer the way my hair feels in those styles. I CANNOT WAIT UNTIL MY HAIR GETS LONGER. (I had to shout that  :lol)
> ...


 
Girl, I just reordered two *16*oz jars (got them today ).  I was scraping the bottom of the first jar.  So far, this works on my hair like nothing else had.  I  it.  I tell you no lie...I LOVE IT!!!!  Sometimes I use a little KBB super silky as a sealant and sometimes I use a little Afroveda PUR whipped jelly.  Both are kinda silky so they aid my twisting/styling although when I do the smaller twists I use the super silky bc it *is* more silky

I can't wait until my hair gets longer as well.



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Ladies, on wash day/nights, if you don't do a particular style (i.e. twists, cornrows)what are you doing with your hair at night before you go to sleep?
> 
> I washed my hair tonight knowing that I have nowhere to go tomorrow and I just stared at my wet hair for 15 minutes as it showed me up and said "Sooo...what now?"


 
I do like 10-12 chunky twists and pin or pull them back into a loose satin scrunchy.  If they get smushed overnight it's fine, but I have enough hair now that I can wear it the next day as a twist out or pull into a puff or wear the top curly like bangs and pull the back into a low pony.

I just can't go to sleep with wet loose hair and I don't like my hair pulled tight while I'm sleeping bc it's uncomfortable to me.  so i do the easiest thing i can to contain it.  I have to do 10-12 twists bc my hair isn't long enough to do  1 or 2 braids and i really think when my hair gets long enough that's what I will be doing at night if wet...


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey ladies!!!
I have been cutting down on my DCing obsession and cowashing.  I have started twisting my hair for about a week or so and washing and DC only once in between.  I did a twist out today, but my twist out isnt looking at crisp and some of the other ones I see on here...any suggestions?  Also, any suggestions on stretching the hair...it's getting long, but its so hard to tell.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 21, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden, nice twistout...what products do you use? I think moisture will help you with the look you are going for...ever tried ecostyler? 

SOO I did twists for the first time. My hair has come a long ways since my BC but I dunno how to make them look better. Come to think of it, I should be happy since I CAN twist now, but the shrinkage (like LivinMyLife) is annoying! I may do a twist out at the weeks end, never did any on natural hair, so we'll see.

Should I make the twists smaller? Or would it clash with the thickness of the flat twists themselves? It's curling up on itself. GRR.











ETA
I also didn't section part. Maybe that would help? ARGH.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 21, 2009)

Song of Serenity: first time??? this looks excellent! I see NO frizz in there! check my twists out and then you can see why you should be congratulating yourself  mine are horrible and loose and frizzy. 

Yours looks great! 

I think I discovered an interesting combination today: ecostyler gel + castor oil to moisturize. I'm going to see how my hair feels tomorrow with that.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 21, 2009)

LivingMyLife, 

check out the thread I made about loose twists: "1 hour and my twists look like they are weeks old!" http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410588&highlight=


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 21, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> LivingMyLife,
> 
> check out the thread I made about loose twists: "1 hour and my twists look like they are weeks old!" http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410588&highlight=



 I saw! LOL.  They don't look fuzzy at all. Just grasp them tighter at the root, maybe part smaller? 

Yes, first time doing the actual twist. I've done flat twist in the front before, but they didn't have that "neat" look (probably how you feel about yours)





So for the most recent, I did them smaller, used ecostyler and they look soo much  neater. Tightened my grip, too!


----------



## Addy3010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow those twist look so neat.   I luv them , i thought they were cornrows at first.  You did a good job, for your first time.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a mttg saturday that I'm going to do a twistout for...

I haven't straightened since July, and I'm kind of getting the itch to see if my hair is back to its' pre-BC length. I've noticed a lot of naturals do periodic straight-hair length checks. I've been stretching it, but stretching is so awkward (esp in back) and stretched it's been the same length for like 2 months (in front) but my hair looks bigger so I'm pretty sure it grew...

I know I could be more than satisfied with flat ironing 3-4 times a year - but I'm lazy so that would probably end up being more like...2X a year...


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 22, 2009)

i have decided to start a vitamin regimen. just dropped a good $40 on amazon. I want to buy hair products too, but I have to refrain. I am a jobless college student, after all.

When i first started my HHJ, I had a pretty strong vit. regimen. It kept my hair soft and manageable and increased my growth rate a little. Not only that, but I had a very healthy diet.

Nowadays it's the opposite. I am wondering if I should start feeding my scalp from within like I did back then. 

I think I will take a multi, msm, b-complex, fish oil.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok so ive been slacking a lot lately like barely moisturizing and just wigging it up..i didnt even reattempt my first puff!!! But thats about to change got a lil hair product money to spend so its about to be on now lol!!!

Soliel i am the same way i haven't straightened my hair since april when i was transitioning so im anxious to see too!! i saw on another thread that u put your products in the night before then blow-dry and straighten the next day..do u put braids or something in your hair overnight?


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 22, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> *LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden, nice twistout...what products do you use? I think moisture will help you with the look you are going for...ever tried ecostyler?*
> 
> SOO I did twists for the first time. My hair has come a long ways since my BC but I dunno how to make them look better. Come to think of it, I should be happy since I CAN twist now, but the shrinkage (like LivinMyLife) is annoying! I may do a twist out at the weeks end, never did any on natural hair, so we'll see.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.  I feel like if I could get the rest of those annoying straight relaxed ends off, my twists and twists outs would look alot better.  My hair is pretty moisturised...so I think anyway.  I haven't tried the ecostyler yet.  I have a couple gels from afroveda and qhemets, maybe I should try those!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 22, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> LivingMyLife,
> 
> check out the thread I made about loose twists: "1 hour and my twists look like they are weeks old!" http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410588&highlight=


 
Thank you!!  Off to check it out now!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 22, 2009)

Love love love this style!!!



song_of_serenity said:


> .


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats on all the new BCer's...luving all the pics!!! Nothing new on my end. Thinkin about wearing my hair out for a wedding the first wk of Nov. Im either gonna twist or fro it!!! I want to do something different while Im in between twist but havent really styled my hair w/o twist so a little nervous...lol! Hair is doing great otherwise. Rinsing/washing daily and no ill effects so far. The twist really hold the moisture but shrink up a lot. I have 2 more wks so that will mak 5wks in two strands!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 23, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Congrats on all the new BCer's...luving all the pics!!! Nothing new on my end. Thinkin about wearing my hair out for a wedding the first wk of Nov. Im either gonna twist or fro it!!! I want to do something different while Im in between twist but havent really styled my hair w/o twist so a little nervous...lol! Hair is doing great otherwise. Rinsing/washing daily and no ill effects so far. The twist really hold the moisture but shrink up a lot. I have 2 more wks so that will mak 5wks in two strands!!!


 

Oh my gosh...I just love love love your siggy pic! Your hair is so pretty, and it's so thick! I love it! I hope to have this length and thickness sometime in 2010.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 23, 2009)

KQT20 said:


> Ok so ive been slacking a lot lately like barely moisturizing and just wigging it up..i didnt even reattempt my first puff!!! But thats about to change got a lil hair product money to spend so its about to be on now lol!!!
> 
> Soliel i am the same way i haven't straightened my hair since april when i was transitioning so im anxious to see too!! i saw on another thread that u put your products in the night before then blow-dry and straighten the next day..do u put braids or something in your hair overnight?


 

I stretch it out to airdry by putting it 2-4 buns/giant bantu knots. I don't like to stretch it in braids b/c of the texture it leaves. The buns make it easier to blow dry the next day if I decide to.


----------



## GreenD (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok I know I'm very random, since I haven't been in here in a minute, but I come with goodies.

Sorry no hair updates, but I finally found the big thing of Ecostyler gel (max hold #10) for $4.99 at CVS (in MD) yesterday while I was picking up some more Biotin (Nature's Bounty is buy one get one free until tomorrow---hurry!!). 

Ok, that's it. And nice hair/progress ladies!! I'll have something to show in March as I'll straighten for my one year anniversary. I can't wait!!

See you all around!!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 24, 2009)

ain't nothing going on but the rent for me....


LMLLIG - I LOVE your hair!  I think it looks moisturized to me as well, but I do think you have a few straight ends still on there to snip...but I would just wait...no need to snip now.  I snipped about 1-2 inches in some places on my head bc I was trying to get rid of straight ends, but I think I actually got some natural hair that was fine

I have my hair in twists now and have been ROCKING the cute little berets and caps now that the weather is getting a little cooler.  I bought a ton of them from Forever 21 and they look SOOOOOO cute with my twists.  I'll have to snap a pic to show.

Later, ladies...


----------



## GreenD (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, so I went through my pics in my camera and I found these from last month. It's a wash and go that's a couple of days old with a twist in the front. I realized I took the pics to show you all but completely forgot to upload them. I'm sorry they're late. But better late than never.

Enjoy!!


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 25, 2009)

this is super cute, DivaDava! i love the twist in the front


----------



## GreenD (Oct 25, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> this is super cute, DivaDava! i love the twist in the front


 
Thanks, I think I was inspired by FindingMe with the twist. I may be wrong, but I know I thought it would be cute from seeing someone that did the same on here. FindingMe, I'm sorry if it wasn't you, and I'm sorry to whoever you are that might've done the same thing. I don't have the best of memories, especially with seeing all the pics on here!!


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 25, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Ok, so I went through my pics in my camera and I found these from last month. It's a wash and go that's a couple of days old with a twist in the front. I realized I took the pics to show you all but completely forgot to upload them. I'm sorry they're late. But better late than never.
> 
> Enjoy!!


 
Your hair is gorgeous! Love that style! I saw a youtube video of a style similar to that, and I just love it!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 25, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Thanks, I think I was inspired by FindingMe with the twist. I may be wrong, but I know I thought it would be cute from seeing someone that did the same on here. FindingMe, I'm sorry if it wasn't you, and I'm sorry to whoever you are that might've done the same thing. I don't have the best of memories, especially with seeing all the pics on here!!


 
  it wasn't me!    I've seen it before but I couldn't remember who it was either!  

*AT ANY RATE....your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!*  I can't wait to you have a REALLY big head of it all over!!!!!!!


----------



## mocha.li (Oct 26, 2009)

Just checkin in..I've been away at a school for my job.  I've been wearing cornrows for the last 3 weeks and will be getting micros in 2 weeks.  I have to keep my hair a certain way or the higher ups at my job will be in my face.  I'll be so happy when my hair grows some more so I can wear it out.
This is just an example as to why I have to keep my hair a certain way:

This lady at my job is natural and wears her hair in 2 strand twist...well our boss told her not to wear her hair like that.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 26, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Oh my gosh...I just love love love your siggy pic! Your hair is so pretty, and it's so thick! I love it! I hope to have this length and thickness sometime in 2010.


 
Thanks girl but I believe your already there.... Ur hair is thick and lush too!!! I cant remember how I got my hair like this in this pic. I know it was a wash and go but it seems longer then the last wash go I did in btwn my twist!!! I need to start journaling what I use so I can always have good hair days...lol!!!


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 26, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Ok, so I went through my pics in my camera and I found these from last month. It's a wash and go that's a couple of days old with a twist in the front. I realized I took the pics to show you all but completely forgot to upload them. I'm sorry they're late. But better late than never.
> 
> Enjoy!!


 

Great smile...U are too cute!!! What a fun style I need to try that when I wear my hair out because my front likes to fight against me!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 26, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> Just checkin in..I've been away at a school for my job. I've been wearing cornrows for the last 3 weeks and will be getting micros in 2 weeks. I have to keep my hair a certain way or the higher ups at my job will be in my face. I'll be so happy when my hair grows some more so I can wear it out.
> This is just an example as to why I have to keep my hair a certain way:
> 
> This lady at my job is natural and wears her hair in 2 strand twist...well our boss told her not to wear her hair like that.


 
Lurker stepping in to speak up again ...I know with this economy no one really has the luxury of changing jobs but I could not work at a job like that.  I would be quietly looking for another job and point blank ask them at the interviews if wearing my natural hair would be an issue at their organization.  What pisses me off about this is it just another way to discriminate against blacks.  Does it ever end....I'm sorry let me go somewhere and calm down.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 26, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Thanks girl but I believe your already there.... Ur hair is thick and lush too!!! I cant remember how I got my hair like this in this pic. I know it was a wash and go but it seems longer then the last wash go I did in btwn my twist!!! I need to start journaling what I use so I can always have good hair days...lol!!!


 
Girl...I wish.  I can't wait until my hair is like that.  Whatever you did, and whatever you used, you hair is absolutely gorgeous! I just love it! I've got a ways to go before I reach that, but I'm pushing...lol.  I do the same though...have a great hair day, and then forget what I did.



Shay72 said:


> Lurker stepping in to speak up again ...I know with this economy no one really has the luxury of changing jobs but I could not work at a job like that. I would be quietly looking for another job and point blank ask them at the interviews if wearing my natural hair would be an issue at their organization. What pisses me off about this is it just another way to discriminate against blacks. Does it ever end....I'm sorry let me go somewhere and calm down.


 
You're too right. It is definitely a form of discrimination.  They can't tell you to not wear your hair in it's natural state.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Oct 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Lurker stepping in to speak up again ...I know with this economy no one really has the luxury of changing jobs but I could not work at a job like that.  I would be quietly looking for another job and point blank ask them at the interviews if wearing my natural hair would be an issue at their organization.  What pisses me off about this is it just another way to discriminate against blacks.  Does it ever end....I'm sorry let me go somewhere and calm down.



First off . You are perfectly in the right with that opinion, ain't nobody mad at you for it! lol I used to get so mad when my wearing cornrows to work was "inappropriate" but a yt girl would come in with green and pink hair and they wouldn't say anything. I started complaining about it, and they quit, but I shouldn't have had to say anything in the first place, you know?


----------



## GreenD (Oct 26, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> it wasn't me!  I've seen it before but I couldn't remember who it was either!
> 
> *AT ANY RATE....your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!* I can't wait to you have a REALLY big head of it all over!!!!!!!


 
LOL,  I'm really sorry. I just really can't remember. Soliel, was it you?! Whoever you are THANK YOU!! 

And thanks for the compliment. I can't wait for it to get bigger too!! Maybe my hair will do it for Christmas.  We'll have to see.


----------



## GreenD (Oct 26, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Great smile...U are too cute!!! What a fun style I need to try that when I wear my hair out because my front likes to fight against me!!!


 
Aww thanks!!  But I used to wear an elastic headband to pull the front back and that don't do a darn thing!! You couldn't even tell I had one on because my hair would just cover it up!! So I needed to do something to pull it back and there it is!! I really liked this style and will definitely do it again. Thanks again.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 27, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> You're too right. It is definitely a form of discrimination. They can't tell you to not wear your hair in it's natural state.


 
That is crazy! Do people really do that still?!   It *is* discrimination.

OT:  I entered the Miss Jessie's grow it out challenge on Naturallycurly.com.  I hope I win some products in the monthly giveaways...


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 27, 2009)

Hm... you know what?
I've had 3 interviews in the past 3 weeks and was told about them without enough time to and have my hair straightened. 
Actually, for one of the interviews, I found out the afternoon before! 
At any rate, I wore my hair in a fro for 2 of them. Had a nice black headband, and looked very professional in my suit and my glasses.

One of them, the one I found out about the day before, my hair was in a twist out.

I wondered if that bothered them. I'm still waiting on all of them *crossing my fingers* about a 2nd interview. I'm concerned because I think by now I should have heard already... the 3rd one was just last week. I hope my hair had nothing to do with it, but frankly, I'm not dropping $60 every time I have an interview! PLUS, that's just how my hair will be once I get the job, so they better get used to it now.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 27, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hm... you know what?
> I've had 3 interviews in the past 3 weeks and was told about them without enough time to and have my hair straightened.
> Actually, for one of the interviews, I found out the afternoon before!
> At any rate, I wore my hair in a fro for 2 of them. Had a nice black headband, and looked very professional in my suit and my classes.
> ...


 

I've held two corporate jobs, and I was hired for both of them while natural so it's not the end-all be-all. I won't say it doesn't happen, b/c it definitely does, but I think some of the disapproval is a mental block on _our_ part. We expect them to hate our hair, so every glance, motion, and facial tic b/c further proof of that fact when in reality it probably has nothing to do with hair at all.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 27, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hm... you know what?
> I've had 3 interviews in the past 3 weeks and was told about them without enough time to and have my hair straightened.
> Actually, for one of the interviews, I found out the afternoon before!
> At any rate, I wore my hair in a fro for 2 of them. Had a nice black headband, and looked very professional in my suit and my classes.
> ...


 
Good luck on getting a call back! I'm so sure you will, and your hair has nothing to do with your abilities or your character.  You'll get a call back, I just know you will.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 27, 2009)

Please know your rights... just let them know that you are going to file discrimation complaint against the company and they will change their tune because it is against the law.. being muslim we know too well about this and know how to shut them up.. it is just like sexual harassment... you have to know what legally they can do and not do.. sue them and get their money... that's what you do


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 27, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Good luck on getting a call back! I'm so sure you will, and your hair has nothing to do with your abilities or your character.  You'll get a call back, I just know you will.





Soliel185 said:


> I've held two corporate jobs, and I was hired for both of them while natural so it's not the end-all be-all. I won't say it doesn't happen, b/c it definitely does, but I think some of the disapproval is a mental block on _our_ part. We expect them to hate our hair, so every glance, motion, and facial tic b/c further proof of that fact when in reality it probably has nothing to do with hair at all.



Thanks ladies  
Before going natural, that was something I was really concerned about (natural hair in the corporate world). 
I was transitioning all throughout my corporate summer internship. Funny, I did the BC 3 days after the internship ended. I realized that my fears about natural hair in the work place were misguided. Granted, where I worked, there were VERY FEW black women. 
One had the most amazing natural hair, which she wore either straight and out, or in a bun. When straight, it's massive and just so lush. The others were relaxed. 

Now, I am not at all ashamed of my hair... What I will say is though is... I am definitely aware when I am one of only 3 black girls interviewing (mostly white campus) and everyone else has some straight hairdo. I am the only Black girl strolling in there with my big afro. 

I'm looking too much into this  In those interviews, the only thing that had me nervous were those math questions they were throwing at me, not how my hair looked


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 28, 2009)

I can finally put my hair in a high bun!







When I wore this hairstyle to work the other day, a guy passed by me and said "Damn! More waves than me!!! ...That's a compliment." 

I was contemplating either weaving it up for the Winter or hiding my hair altogether but I'm contemplating just continuing what I'm doing. 

I also recently switched my regimen over to strictly no cones, so I'm using the Trader Joe's condishes. I LOVE THIS CONDITIONER!!  If you haven't gotten it, I'd suggest you try it. I stocked up on eight bottles alone.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 28, 2009)

Vivez, it looks great!!! 
I can do a little high puff now, but I cannot wait until I can do an actual bun :yup:

I feel you on the no-cones. I have a huge bottle of Tresemme "Gorgeous Curls" condish that I'm using. Once I run out of that, I'd love to switch to some coneless condish.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome Vivez!!


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 28, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I can finally put my hair in a high bun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gorgeous! I can't wait to be able to achieve this style.  It looks great, and I agree...those waves, I could swim in them.  I've been trying to limit my cones, so I've been cowashing with Suave Naturals and V05 conditioners, which I love! My hair loves me for it. I do want to try Trader Joe's conditioners though.  Thanks for the review.


----------



## mocha.li (Oct 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Lurker stepping in to speak up again ...I know with this economy no one really has the luxury of changing jobs but I could not work at a job like that. I would be quietly looking for another job and point blank ask them at the interviews if wearing my natural hair would be an issue at their organization. What pisses me off about this is it just another way to discriminate against blacks. Does it ever end....I'm sorry let me go somewhere and calm down.


 

The supervisor is black female as well.  Please believe, it sucks having your life controlled like that.


----------



## Addy3010 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey everyone.  I was just wondering what yall are planning on doing with your hair for the winter?  Im in the TWA stage, and its hard for me not to co wash everyday-its the only way to refresh my look.  Sometimes i wake up with the "duck bill" like bobby brown had back in the day....anyway.  Iam trying to do "dry styling"- well just rewetting and using leave in condish. I am contemplating buying a wig...but idk.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 28, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey everyone. I was just wondering what yall are planning on doing with your hair for the winter? Im in the TWA stage, and its hard for me not to co wash everyday-its the only way to refresh my look. Sometimes i wake up with the "duck bill" like bobby brown had back in the day....anyway. Iam trying to do "dry styling"- well just rewetting and using leave in condish. I am contemplating buying a wig...but idk.


 
I don't rewet - I spray my hair with my moisturizing solution (aloe vera, rosewater, vegetable glycerine) and then shake/fluff. It resets the curls, and my hair is dry by the time I get to work.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Oct 28, 2009)

Vivez your hair looks great i hope i can do that by January thats my pony goal!!!!

ETA- what are u ladies using to moisturize your hair? I have been slacking a lot lately and was thinking of ordering unrefined shea butter!!


----------



## Addy3010 (Oct 28, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I don't rewet - I spray my hair with my moisturizing solution (aloe vera, rosewater, vegetable glycerine) and then shake/fluff. It resets the curls, and my hair is dry by the time I get to work.


 
I think i'll have to try this...im trying to keep it as simple as possible seeing as i only have a smidget of hair. Lol  Anyway to make life simple and easier.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 28, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey everyone. I was just wondering what yall are planning on doing with your hair for the winter? Im in the TWA stage, and its hard for me not to co wash everyday-its the only way to refresh my look. Sometimes i wake up with the "duck bill" like bobby brown had back in the day....anyway. Iam trying to do "dry styling"- well just rewetting and using leave in condish. I am contemplating buying a wig...but idk.


 
Girl, you know I still don't really have any good ideas as to what I'm going to do for this first winter as a natural.  I think I'm going to try to continue doing twist outs, or I'll add some kinky twists as a protective style. I can understand your situation though. When I first BCed I had to cowash for a while until my hair was long enough to twist.


----------



## zazzi (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I posted these in my other thread, but thought I'd post here as well.  I still don't have a camera yet, but here's a pic I took shortly after my BC, as well as a couple texture shots from before.  Soon as I have the pics from the BC, I will post.  Looking forward to happy, healthy, natural hair growing with you all!


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^Congrats again and welcome to the BC Tracker!!! Your curls are too cute! 
Ladies, ladies, ladies I can not wait to get these twist out of my head. Its been 4wks and a day and I have two more days before I take them down. Really I havent had any problems with them I just want to wear my hair out for a couple of days and I want a fresh new set of twist. Im happy IM getting these long stretches w/ my twist. The back part of my hair which is a finer texture tends to unravel from time to time. SO I redo those as needed. Ill let u ladies know what I decide to do for the wedding. I want to rock a fro and a cute flower!!


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 3, 2009)

zazzi said:


> Hi Ladies, I posted these in my other thread, but thought I'd post here as well. I still don't have a camera yet, but here's a pic I took shortly after my BC, as well as a couple texture shots from before. Soon as I have the pics from the BC, I will post. Looking forward to happy, healthy, natural hair growing with you all!
> 
> View attachment 46158View attachment 46162View attachment 46164


 
Congrats on your BC lady! Your hair looks gorgeous! Welcome to the club! I just know you'll love your hair!



bablou00 said:


> ^^^Congrats again and welcome to the BC Tracker!!! Your curls are too cute!
> Ladies, ladies, ladies I can not wait to get these twist out of my head. Its been 4wks and a day and I have two more days before I take them down. Really I havent had any problems with them I just want to wear my hair out for a couple of days and I want a fresh new set of twist. Im happy IM getting these long stretches w/ my twist. The back part of my hair which is a finer texture tends to unravel from time to time. SO I redo those as needed. Ill let u ladies know what I decide to do for the wedding. I want to rock a fro and a cute flower!!


 
Definitely let us know what style you decide to wear to the wedding.  Your hair always looks cute, so I know it'll be fierce whatever you decide.  

What's new with you ladies?


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 3, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^Congrats again and welcome to the BC Tracker!!! Your curls are too cute!
> Ladies, ladies, ladies I can not wait to get these twist out of my head. Its been 4wks and a day and I have two more days before I take them down. Really I havent had any problems with them I just want to wear my hair out for a couple of days and I want a fresh new set of twist. Im happy IM getting these long stretches w/ my twist. The back part of my hair which is a finer texture tends to unravel from time to time. SO I redo those as needed. Ill let u ladies know what I decide to do for the wedding. I want to rock a fro and a cute flower!!


 

I like to do a side part and pin the smaller side back. Then you can add a barette, or flower to match your outfit and add some pizzazz. It creates a little side bang, which is flattering and cute, and the decoration makes it look a little more dressed up.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Nov 3, 2009)

Knock Knock...

Whose there?

Hair...

Hair who?

HAIR ALL OVER THE BACK OF MY NECK! To edge up or not to edge up ladies? I'm kind of scared to post a pic, but let's just say my husband call's me "wolf neck". My hair is about an inch/inch and a quarter (4b??), so it's pretty noticeable that I don't shave or trim.

But I'm kinda attached to my neck fuzz...  I want all the hair I can grow.

But yes, I know that we're talking about winter styling (taking notes!), and I know that it's been addressed earlier (It's been MONTHS!), humor me huh? I'm a nooooob.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 3, 2009)

LadyFayard said:


> Knock Knock...
> 
> Whose there?
> 
> ...


 
I was lined up for YEARS. I went to get my hair braided for the first time, and they did it so I just kept it up. I started growing it back out over a year ago. My SO made fun of me b/c the hair was too short to reach my buns, and it honestly did look a mess at first, but I stuck with it. 

If you want to let it grow, slick it down with gel until it's long enough to flat twist. Then you can flat twist the short hairs horizontally and keep them protected/tucked away while they grow out without ruining your style.


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 3, 2009)

LadyFayard said:


> Knock Knock...
> 
> Whose there?
> 
> ...


 
I say grow that hair out girl.  It'll be such a nuisance trying to get that edge up all the time.  I'm definitely growing mine out...lol.  I'm attached to my neck fuzz too.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Nov 3, 2009)

DivaDava said:


> Ok, so I went through my pics in my camera and I found these from last month. It's a wash and go that's a couple of days old with a twist in the front. I realized I took the pics to show you all but completely forgot to upload them. I'm sorry they're late. But better late than never.
> 
> Enjoy!!


  soror! u look soo soo cute.  You know you sorta favor our other soror Jada Pinkett Smith right? i know youv'e had to been told.  Congrats!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Nov 3, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Hey everyone. I was just wondering what yall are planning on doing with your hair for the winter? Im in the TWA stage, and its hard for me not to co wash everyday-its the only way to refresh my look. Sometimes i wake up with the "duck bill" like bobby brown had back in the day....anyway. Iam trying to do "dry styling"- well just rewetting and using leave in condish. I am contemplating buying a wig...but idk.


 
 Addy - this look is SOOO you . You look absolutely FABULOUS!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Nov 5, 2009)

Question for your ladies:

I am looking for the best "curl popping" condish (to use as a deep treat too). It has to be drugstore, cuz Im on a budget. I was thinking of :

HH, Hydralicious, the moisturizing one.
HH Totally twisted.
Pantene Curls condish

What do you guys suggest?

TIA


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 5, 2009)

^^^If only between those three I would say the Totally Twisted. I have a bottle and although it doesnt provide the slip that Hello Hydration does but it works just as well. I dont know about using it to make curls pop because Ive only used it while I was twisted but it did make my hair soft.

I am offically out of my twist that lasted 4wks and some days. It took me a little longer then usual to detangle but no locking up and not a lot of knots. I actually took my hair down w/o water or oil. It was really soft I think from my previous wash. I sectioned my hair off into 4 puffs and used Reconditioning conditioner to detangle. I realized I have a good thing going w/ my Hello Hydration when it comes to detangling so I will be sticking with that for now on. Then I did some chunkier twist (4hrs) since I plan on taking them down for a wedding on Saturday. My hair has grown a little and its getting really thick. Im a little nervous as this is the first time I will wear my hair out in style w/o twist. Im excited I just hope I dont look too crazy since I havent experimented w styles since Ive chopped. Here are some recent pics of my hair after I took my twist out, after detangling and in puffs, and my chunky twist.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Nov 6, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!

Do you use the HH regularly?


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 6, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^If only between those three I would say the Totally Twisted. I have a bottle and although it doesnt provide the slip that Hello Hydration does but it works just as well. I dont know about using it to make curls pop because Ive only used it while I was twisted but it did make my hair soft.
> 
> I am offically out of my twist that lasted 4wks and some days. It took me a little longer then usual to detangle but no locking up and not a lot of knots. I actually took my hair down w/o water or oil. It was really soft I think from my previous wash. I sectioned my hair off into 4 puffs and used Reconditioning conditioner to detangle. I realized I have a good thing going w/ my Hello Hydration when it comes to detangling so I will be sticking with that for now on. Then I did some chunkier twist (4hrs) since I plan on taking them down for a wedding on Saturday. My hair has grown a little and its getting really thick. Im a little nervous as this is the first time I will wear my hair out in style w/o twist. Im excited I just hope I dont look too crazy since I havent experimented w styles since Ive chopped. Here are some recent pics of my hair after I took my twist out, after detangling and in puffs, and my chunky twist.


 
Your hair is always just gorgeous! Love that twist out and those twists!


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 6, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Question for your ladies:
> 
> I am looking for the best "curl popping" condish (to use as a deep treat too). It has to be drugstore, cuz Im on a budget. I was thinking of :
> 
> ...


 
I'm still looking myself.  I am limited bc I am on a no-cone regimen now, so I hope someone responds so I can see what everyone else is using...



bablou00 said:


> ^^^If only between those three I would say the Totally Twisted. I have a bottle and although it doesnt provide the slip that Hello Hydration does but it works just as well. I dont know about using it to make curls pop because Ive only used it while I was twisted but it did make my hair soft.
> 
> I am offically out of my twist that lasted 4wks and some days. It took me a little longer then usual to detangle but no locking up and not a lot of knots. I actually took my hair down w/o water or oil. It was really soft I think from my previous wash. I sectioned my hair off into 4 puffs and used Reconditioning conditioner to detangle. I realized I have a good thing going w/ my Hello Hydration when it comes to detangling so I will be sticking with that for now on. Then I did some chunkier twist (4hrs) since I plan on taking them down for a wedding on Saturday. My hair has grown a little and its getting really thick. Im a little nervous as this is the first time I will wear my hair out in style w/o twist. Im excited I just hope I dont look too crazy since I havent experimented w styles since Ive chopped. Here are some recent pics of my hair after I took my twist out, after detangling and in puffs, and my chunky twist.


 

  Girl, I just LOVE your hair SOOOOOOOO much!  OMG, Look at how long it's getting!  You are on the grow, girl!


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 6, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Do you use the HH regularly?


 
Thanks!! I use it mostly when Im washing out henna and when I am detangling my hair after being in twist. I dont use it when I cowash as much because of the cones. I use devacare or oyin on cowashes. 



countrychickd said:


> Your hair is always just gorgeous! Love that twist out and those twists!


 
Thanks sister! I think my twist out would look better if the twist werent in so long and not washed as much but I didnt plan on wearing it in a style. The chunkier twist are a first for me and I kind of like them...plus it took less time to put do them....lol!!



FindingMe said:


> I'm still looking myself. I am limited bc I am on a no-cone regimen now, so I hope someone responds so I can see what everyone else is using...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha...yah I didnt expect much of a change in growth but now I can really see it!!! Thanks


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello ladies!
Can I have a seat at the group?
I am officially natural now
Not wearing my fro but def. taking notes now
It's in braids right now.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm Backkkkkkk!!!!!

Hey Ladies,

I've been a lil MIA had to work these last 2 wks and it has been busy.  I thank the Lord for that.

I just got my pics back from the photo shoot and they look great!!  I wore my hair in a WNG using KBB Hair Nectar and a lil KCCC.  You couldn't really tell one side was shorter than the other but I was pulling that side and scrunching the other to make it look even.
The rest of the time my hair has been in twists.  I made some hair butter concoctions based on different hair butter recipes and products.  I have 3 in total.  I have to redo the one because it got grainy some kind of way so I'll try whipping it up and adding a lil hot oil.  I've  been trying to do dry twists just to show the length and the twists better. And the twist out looks awesome when they aren't all twisted coils.

I started wearing my silk scarves over my coats since I don't want my hair to break off from rubbing.  My only other problem has been single strand knots.  I've seen more and more which is crazy but I've been doing search and destroys in an effort to save my length.  I've also been doing Henna and light protein condish to help up my moisture levels and it has been working wonders esp combined with the butters to seal.

Pics coming soon.  Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi ladies hope you do not mind me joining this lovely thread so far in  I BC'd end of June and I'm loving it. I just finished braiding my own hair this weekend to do a bit of protective styling til around Xmas 

Anyhoo here are my pics 






this was in June











this was a twist out i did last week


----------



## Addy3010 (Nov 9, 2009)

nomoweavesfome said:


> Addy - this look is SOOO you . You look absolutely FABULOUS!


 
Thanks So much. I love your hair too! It is so shiny i love how thick it is.


This week i have been struggling with wanted to wear an afro, but my hair is about 55 different textures. ( Well maybe three...atleast.) So if i try the dry look i have straighter pieces looking like :burning: Lol..All i can do is use KCCC for curl definition, but i i rub it after it dries to get the effect i like.... Oh what to do.... I can decide to do, and neither can my hair .  Does anyone have a suggestion for a good daily moisturize, i like creamy kind.  When i was relaxed i love the ors olive oil mosturizer, but now im trying to stay cone-free...so i dont know...im tempted to try cones again....anyone know of a good cone free-creamy moisturizer?


Ok Im done


----------



## Neith (Nov 9, 2009)

Spongie, wow you have a lot of growth!   It's coming along nicely!


Here is my hair today (twistout)...


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 9, 2009)

I put in my first set of kinky twists yesterday....not sure how I feel about them yet. LOL. It seems like A LOT of hair.

My camera battery died to I have to wait till I can charge to upload them.


----------



## plastic (Nov 10, 2009)

Hollywood Beauty Olive Cream - the best moisturiser in the worldddd !! (and it's cone free)



Addy3010 said:


> Thanks So much. I love your hair too! It is so shiny i love how thick it is.
> 
> 
> This week i have been struggling with wanted to wear an afro, but my hair is about 55 different textures. ( Well maybe three...atleast.) So if i try the dry look i have straighter pieces looking like :burning: Lol..All i can do is use KCCC for curl definition, but i i rub it after it dries to get the effect i like.... Oh what to do.... I can decide to do, and neither can my hair .  Does anyone have a suggestion for a good daily moisturize, i like creamy kind.  When i was relaxed i love the ors olive oil mosturizer, but now im trying to stay cone-free...so i dont know...im tempted to try cones again....anyone know of a good cone free-creamy moisturizer?
> ...


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 10, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Hello ladies!
> Can I have a seat at the group?
> I am officially natural now
> Not wearing my fro but def. taking notes now
> It's in braids right now.


 
Congrats on your BC lady! Welcome to the group! I know you'll learn so much here, and you'll just love your hair!



Spongie Bloom said:


> Hi ladies hope you do not mind me joining this lovely thread so far in  I BC'd end of June and I'm loving it. I just finished braiding my own hair this weekend to do a bit of protective styling til around Xmas
> 
> Anyhoo here are my pics
> 
> ...


 
Welcome girl! Your hair is growing so fast! It's gorgeous!



Addy3010 said:


> Thanks So much. I love your hair too! It is so shiny i love how thick it is.
> 
> 
> This week i have been struggling with wanted to wear an afro, but my hair is about 55 different textures. ( Well maybe three...atleast.) So if i try the dry look i have straighter pieces looking like :burning: Lol..All i can do is use KCCC for curl definition, but i i rub it after it dries to get the effect i like.... Oh what to do.... I can decide to do, and neither can my hair . Does anyone have a suggestion for a good daily moisturize, i like creamy kind. When i was relaxed i love the ors olive oil mosturizer, but now im trying to stay cone-free...so i dont know...im tempted to try cones again....anyone know of a good cone free-creamy moisturizer?
> ...


 Addy I have the same problem.  Some of my hair is straight, while other parts are so curly! I can't do much with it because of that fact alone. I'm still looking for a great no cone moisturizer, but I've yet to find one.



Neith said:


> Spongie, wow you have a lot of growth!  It's coming along nicely!
> 
> 
> Here is my hair today (twistout)...


 Neith, your hair is gorgeous!



plastic said:


> Hollywood Beauty Olive Cream - the best moisturiser in the worldddd !! (and it's cone free)


 
Thanks so much for letting me know about this.


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 10, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Hello ladies!
> Can I have a seat at the group?
> I am officially natural now
> Not wearing my fro but def. taking notes now
> It's in braids right now.


 

  Of course!!  


Spongie Bloom said:


> Hi ladies hope you do not mind me joining this lovely thread so far in  I BC'd end of June and I'm loving it. I just finished braiding my own hair this weekend to do a bit of protective styling til around Xmas
> 
> Anyhoo here are my pics
> 
> ...


 
WOW!  You've had a ton of growth!  :wow:  PRETTY!  



Addy3010 said:


> Thanks So much. I love your hair too! It is so shiny i love how thick it is.
> 
> 
> This week i have been struggling with wanted to wear an afro, but my hair is about 55 different textures. ( Well maybe three...atleast.) So if i try the dry look i have straighter pieces looking like :burning: Lol..All i can do is use KCCC for curl definition, but i i rub it after it dries to get the effect i like.... Oh what to do.... I can decide to do, and neither can my hair . Does anyone have a suggestion for a good daily moisturize, i like creamy kind. When i was relaxed i love the ors olive oil mosturizer, but now im trying to stay cone-free...so i dont know...im tempted to try cones again....anyone know of a good cone free-creamy moisturizer?
> ...


 
  Afroveda has a lot of good rich butters.  www.afroveda.com A LITTLE GOES A LONG WAY WITH HER STUFF, THOUGH!  I like her Curly Custard bc it's really rich and creamy and it keeps my hair moisturized for days at a time 



Neith said:


> Spongie, wow you have a lot of growth!  It's coming along nicely!
> 
> 
> Here is my hair today (twistout)...


 
LOVE IT!


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 10, 2009)

I scheduled a color consultation with Aveda for Friday.  I really just want to cover my grays, but we'll see what she has to say...I'll let ya'll know when I get back from the appt.

I am wearing my hair in twists and full out fro's right now...nothing new...I am gaining a little length, but not that much.  Surprisingly, I haven't had the urge to trim or snip.

*Ladies, How are we doing on our no-snip challenge?!*


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally uploaded my pics! This is my first time adding extensions myself or wearing kinky twists. 












More pics/description in the fotki!


----------



## varaneka (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Ediese (Nov 10, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> .


 
WOW!! Very bold!  I kept looking at your siggy and looking at the pic you posted. I think you're much prettier btw! Congrats!


----------



## varaneka (Nov 10, 2009)

Ediese said:


> WOW!! Very bold!  I kept looking at your siggy and looking at the pic you posted. I think you're much prettier btw! Congrats!



THANKS SO MUCH! I feel like BCing every month now lol


----------



## Neith (Nov 10, 2009)

Soliel185 - You make me want to get a set of kinky twists!

Creole - Wow, your hair looks so cute!!


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 10, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Finally uploaded my pics! This is my first time adding extensions myself or wearing kinky twists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*They are really pretty!*  Girl, they look like they weigh a ton!  How many packs of hair did you use?



creolesugarface said:


>


 
:wow:  I really love A.R.'s style, too!   it!


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 10, 2009)

S-

I thought I loved your Kinky twists until I saw this pic in your FOTKI...http://public.fotki.com/Soliel185/transition-ended-/twist-challenge-09/kinky-twists-004-jpg.html
I LOVE LOVE LOVE them like this, with the more natural ends...OMG- You are seriously making me want to get some....


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 11, 2009)

Aww thanx everyone for the compliments i really really love my hair I'm actually missing it and I've had my braids in for only 3 days LOL 

here are the self installed braids I put in 
















Creole oMG I LOOOOVE your hairstyle!! what made you cut it so short? you look very pretty with it


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 11, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> S-
> 
> I thought I loved your Kinky twists until I saw this pic in your FOTKI...http://public.fotki.com/Soliel185/transition-ended-/twist-challenge-09/kinky-twists-004-jpg.html
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE them like this, with the more natural ends...OMG- You are seriously making me want to get some....


 

I like the ends too, but when it was all done they were too bulky to stay that way. The twists were all sleek and then the ends looked like a broom exploded or something, LOL! 

I used 5 paks of hair. They're heavy, but not terrible. I'm just not too eager to try to wash them.  I have some gel shampoo made for locks that I will most likely make use of.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 11, 2009)

Spongie Bloom said:


> .



I think I'm addicted to changing my look but the catalyst this time was my violet toned bleach. It turned my mohawk purple lol. I had to cut it.


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 11, 2009)

Spongie Bloom said:


> Aww thanx everyone for the compliments i really really love my hair I'm actually missing it and I've had my braids in for only 3 days LOL
> 
> here are the self installed braids I put in


 
:wow:  *These are FIERCE!!!*  Ya'll are making me want to do some self-installations!


----------



## mzlady305 (Nov 11, 2009)

Newbie checking in!!

I BC'd on November 1st, 2009 after transtioning for about 3 months. As for hair type I'm not quite sure yet [4a maybe??, maybe I have scab hair idk]. Products that I'm using are Garnier Fructis shampoo, VO5 conditioner for a co-wash, and Herbal Essences None of Your Frizziness for a leave-in. I also picked up some Kinky Kurly Knot Today and Curling Custard [which i have not mastered yet]. I need help defining my curls [if possible on a TWA] if anybody has advice for me please let me know.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Nov 11, 2009)

I have not tried kinky curly yet ( RECESSSSSSIOOOOON!erplexed) but I have been playing around with ecostyler gel. It's $1.49 where I'm at, and  I've heard them compared before: 

( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-SIrvkHt )

Good luck  on mastering the KCCC, I hope you post pics when you're successful.

CONGRATS!!!! You look great!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 11, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


>


 

Wow Creole, this style is HAWT!


----------



## Addy3010 (Nov 14, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


>


 
Iam sure you've heard this but you look just like Amber Rose with that cut! (Thats a compliment) That look is so fierce...

Soleil- those pics of those kinky twist are making me want to install some twist for the winter....hmmmmm.....maybe that'll be my winter style....off to think about that.

It's gettin cold out here in NewEngland! erplexed


----------



## djanae (Nov 15, 2009)

So I FINALLY did my first successful braidout! 

I had actually been stuck on twist-outs, but for some reason this is the first time any kind of "out" has worked on me period. lol  
Maybe at this length, braid outs look better on me b/c they give me more definition. 

All I used was coconut oil, b/c I lazily did them last night thinking it wasn't going to look like anything (like all my other attempts), so I'm def excited to keep doing these with some leave-ins or other products. 












The pics aren't great quality- but I had to share.
I love the fact that it's bigger than my normal/natural curls - I *love* big hair. 

Thanks for sharing all your wonderful photos ladies! They inspire me to keep experimenting


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 15, 2009)

djanae said:


> So I FINALLY did my first successful braidout!
> 
> I had actually been stuck on twist-outs, but for some reason this is the first time any kind of "out" has worked on me period. lol
> Maybe at this length, braid outs look better on me b/c they give me more definition.
> ...


 
Your braidout looks gorgeous! You did a great job! I just love the fullness and the body! Very nice!

So lately, I've just been doing twist outs and retwisting at night. I DC and cowash once a week right now because of the weather, which is a drastic decrease from daily to once a week.  My hair is doing great though. It's staying very moisturized, so that's most important.  It's growing great too.  I lost the cord to my camera so I can't update pics, but as soon as I resolve this, I'll post new pics.  I'm still not pressed to trim or cut so this challenge is going well for me.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Nov 15, 2009)

Can I join? Please!!!

Creole OMG!!! I didn't realize that was you in the avi...I assumed it was A.R. Girl you are drop dead gorgeous...but must know that by now...too too fierce!


----------



## djanae (Nov 15, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Your braidout looks gorgeous! You did a great job! I just love the fullness and the body! Very nice!
> 
> So lately, I've just been doing twist outs and retwisting at night. I DC and cowash once a week right now because of the weather, which is a drastic decrease from daily to once a week.  My hair is doing great though. It's staying very moisturized, so that's most important.  It's growing great too.  I lost the cord to my camera so I can't update pics, but as soon as I resolve this, I'll post new pics.  I'm still not pressed to trim or cut so this challenge is going well for me.




thanks! 

and I can't wait to see some pics - find that cord! lol

I'm having issues too transitioning into "winter mode" - I miss washing my hair as often as I'd like. it's becoming a pain to leave the house at least semi-dry, esp since I try to limit direct heat (blowdrying and such)

But I try to get more moisture by spraying my ends with water almost every day and applying some type of product or oil (I usually wear puffs). This way my hair isn't completing missing out on hydration.


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 15, 2009)

mzlady305 said:


> Newbie checking in!!
> 
> I BC'd on November 1st, 2009 after transtioning for about 3 months. As for hair type I'm not quite sure yet [4a maybe??, maybe I have scab hair idk]. Products that I'm using are Garnier Fructis shampoo, VO5 conditioner for a co-wash, and Herbal Essences None of Your Frizziness for a leave-in. I also picked up some Kinky Kurly Knot Today and Curling Custard [which i have not mastered yet]. I need help defining my curls [if possible on a TWA] if anybody has advice for me please let me know.




You are my hair twin. I BC'ed 11/13/2009....friday the 13th lol.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 15, 2009)

shinyblackhair said:


> Can I join? Please!!!
> 
> Creole OMG!!! I didn't realize that was you in the avi...I assumed it was A.R. Girl you are drop dead gorgeous...but must know that by now...too too fierce!



thank you so are you! don't you love short hair?

short hurr don't curr


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies!!!!

I have been gone for a minute from this thread.  I have been feeling discouraged so I stepped away for a bit.

I currently have my hair in cornrows and braids. cute style but way to tight.  i needed a break from "doing my hair". my hair started breaking and shedding out of control, so I did a protein treatment, moisture treatment and then had my friend cornrow it.

I miss playing in my own hair, but I think my hair needs a break.  I will probably have to protective style it till at least the new year.

There are so many new faces.

All of you are making such great progress.  I love it!!!


----------



## shinyblackhair (Nov 16, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> thank you so are you! don't you love short hair?
> 
> short hurr don't curr



Aww..thank you! Yes, I love having short hair. It is so freeing! I love just washing and going.


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 16, 2009)

mzlady305 said:


> Newbie checking in!!
> 
> I BC'd on November 1st, 2009 after transtioning for about 3 months. As for hair type I'm not quite sure yet [4a maybe??, maybe I have scab hair idk]. Products that I'm using are Garnier Fructis shampoo, VO5 conditioner for a co-wash, and Herbal Essences None of Your Frizziness for a leave-in. I also picked up some Kinky Kurly Knot Today and Curling Custard [which i have not mastered yet]. I need help defining my curls [if possible on a TWA] if anybody has advice for me please let me know.


 
  I love you hair and your cut!



djanae said:


> So I FINALLY did my first successful braidout!
> 
> I had actually been stuck on twist-outs, but for some reason this is the first time any kind of "out" has worked on me period. lol
> Maybe at this length, braid outs look better on me b/c they give me more definition.
> ...


 
I love it, too!!!!  GREAT JOB!



shinyblackhair said:


> Can I join? Please!!!
> 
> Creole OMG!!! I didn't realize that was you in the avi...I assumed it was A.R. Girl you are drop dead gorgeous...but must know that by now...too too fierce!


 
  Wow, you and your hair are so pretty! Like a model!  This thread is chock full of hawt ladies!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 16, 2009)

shinyblackhair said:


> Can I join? Please!!!
> 
> Creole OMG!!! I didn't realize that was you in the avi...I assumed it was A.R. Girl you are drop dead gorgeous...but must know that by now...too too fierce!


 
Of course you can join! Congrats on your BC! Welcome to the thread lady! You and your hair are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm actually having regrets about BC too early.  I was just so impatient and saw the damage of my relaxed ends that I acted.  My hair is growing but I feel like a boy when I have my hair out.  I'm still going all the way with going and staying natural but the beginning is tedious to me.  It's a major difference with my long hair wig, then when I get home and take it off it's like ok I miss my hair.  But, it's curly and kinda kinky at the same time.  It's just I miss my long hair.


----------



## mzlady305 (Nov 16, 2009)

YAY! i have a hair twin and congrats on the BC cocoaluv.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 17, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^If only between those three I would say the Totally Twisted. I have a bottle and although it doesnt provide the slip that Hello Hydration does but it works just as well. I dont know about using it to make curls pop because Ive only used it while I was twisted but it did make my hair soft.
> 
> I am offically out of my twist that lasted 4wks and some days. It took me a little longer then usual to detangle but no locking up and not a lot of knots. I actually took my hair down w/o water or oil. It was really soft I think from my previous wash. I sectioned my hair off into 4 puffs and used Reconditioning conditioner to detangle. I realized I have a good thing going w/ my Hello Hydration when it comes to detangling so I will be sticking with that for now on. Then I did some chunkier twist (4hrs) since I plan on taking them down for a wedding on Saturday. My hair has grown a little and its getting really thick. Im a little nervous as this is the first time I will wear my hair out in style w/o twist. Im excited I just hope I dont look too crazy since I havent experimented w styles since Ive chopped. Here are some recent pics of my hair after I took my twist out, after detangling and in puffs, and my chunky twist.


 
I love your hair.  You look so good in your siggy!!!


----------



## Morenita (Nov 18, 2009)

I want shiny hair  What do you ladies do to make your hair shiny? I've never felt as though my hair was shiny, except when I cheat and use products containing cones, like Sabino MB... 

I am considering straightening my hair for Thanksgiving, or maybe before, both to do a length check and to do a damage assessment (I'm scared that I may have a ton of single strand knots since I've been doing nothing but w-n-g's!!) It's going to look jacked, I just know it lol. And I know I'm supposed to not touch it until like 2010 or w/e, but if it's really bad, I may use up one of my passes and go get it professionally cut or something erplexed


----------



## varaneka (Nov 18, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I want shiny hair  What do you ladies do to make your hair shiny? I've never felt as though my hair was shiny, except when I cheat and use products containing cones, like Sabino MB...
> 
> I am considering straightening my hair for Thanksgiving, or maybe before, both to do a length check and to do a damage assessment (I'm scared that I may have a ton of single strand knots since I've been doing nothing but w-n-g's!!) It's going to look jacked, I just know it lol. And I know I'm supposed to not touch it until like 2010 or w/e, but if it's really bad, I may use up one of my passes and go get it professionally cut or something erplexed



butters should be a healthy way to achieve shine...I think glycerin does it, too.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 19, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I want shiny hair  What do you ladies do to make your hair shiny? I've never felt as though my hair was shiny, except when I cheat and use products containing cones, like Sabino MB...
> 
> I am considering straightening my hair for Thanksgiving, or maybe before, both to do a length check and to do a damage assessment (I'm scared that I may have a ton of single strand knots since I've been doing nothing but w-n-g's!!) It's going to look jacked, I just know it lol. And I know I'm supposed to not touch it until like 2010 or w/e, but if it's really bad, I may use up one of my passes and go get it professionally cut or something erplexed



Aloe Vera gives my hair crazy shine  I use it in a moisturizing spray with glycerine and rose water. 

If you're doing this on straightened hair or your hair doesn't like glycerine Coconut Oil (esp mixed with Olive Oil) makes my hair very shiny, and it absorbs well too so you're not left with greasy hair so long as you don't use too much.


----------



## djanae (Nov 19, 2009)

Coconut oil! 
Aside from shine, its made my hair thicker and stronger.


----------



## Morenita (Nov 19, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> butters should be a healthy way to achieve shine...I think glycerin does it, too.



I actually do use butters. My hair loves JC Nourish and Shine, unfortunately, as well as shea butter on the ends occasionally. I usually use moisturizers that contain several butters and rotate them with the JC to keep my pocketbook a little happier. Oyin Whipped and Oshune Sweet Creme are my favorite alternatives. I still don't think any of them really give me much shine though... Maybe my hair just isn't meant to shine 



Soliel185 said:


> Aloe Vera gives my hair crazy shine  I use it in a moisturizing spray with glycerine and rose water.
> 
> If you're doing this on straightened hair or your hair doesn't like glycerine Coconut Oil (esp mixed with Olive Oil) makes my hair very shiny, and it absorbs well too so you're not left with greasy hair so long as you don't use too much.



Thanks Soleil, I will try the Aloe Vera and I've always wanted to try rose water... I'm trying to stay away from too much glycerine since it's cold out and I'm a believer in the whole no glycerine when the dew point is below such and such. I forgot about oils.. I've always been awful about remembering to use them. I have coconut, which isn't the best idea for cold weather either lol, olive of course, and I think maybe some grapeseed. Maybe I'll order some Jojoba, I think my hair likes that too  

Going to henna tomorrow, I've put it off for 2 months now.... 

I took update pics, but they don't really show much in terms of growth because my hair is curly in them and not taken at the same angle as the ones when I b/c'ed. I think my hair has grown out as opposed to down, which I expected at this stage anyway. I will try again for comparison shots and post them all when I straighten this weekend or next week. :wink2:


----------



## Morenita (Nov 19, 2009)

djanae said:


> Coconut oil!
> Aside from shine, its made my hair thicker and stronger.



Thanks, yeah I use that in the summer, but it will solidify in the cold weather in your hair (white flakes, no thanks) so it's staying under my cabinet until it's warmer again.


----------



## djanae (Nov 19, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Thanks, yeah I use that in the summer, but it will solidify in the cold weather in your hair (white flakes, no thanks) so it's staying under my cabinet until it's warmer again.




yea, I've heard ppl say they noticed hardening, but I used it last winter (and am using it now) and never noticed this...

I guess its just different strokes and different heads of hair - some ppl _swear _by Ecostyler gel, but it made my hair hard _and _it flaked up 
I stick by my IC Fantasia olive oil gel <3

Have you tried using coconut oil to pre-poo?  I'd think you'd still get the benefit of shine if you left it on for about 15-20 min before you wash...I think it would still penetrate the hair and give noticeable results. 

If not, I'd recommend the olive oil too, I use it occassionally just to change things up, but I don't really care for the smell too much. 

BTW - your hair looks gawgeous and shiny to me already!


----------



## djanae (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a quick question for everybody  - Do any of you use (or have you tried) the Qhemet Biologics line? I'm _really_ wanting to try their detangling ghee - just because it looks so freaking scrumptious! (sad, I know) 






And I've also heard raves about the burdock root butter cream and the heavy alma and olive oil cream. If anybody uses (used) it, do you just apply in place of your normal oil (like olive or coconut) or are you using it for hold and definition too (like slicking back hair into buns or twist-outs)?

Thanks!


----------



## Morenita (Nov 19, 2009)

djanae said:


> yea, I've heard ppl say they noticed hardening, but I used it last winter (and am using it now) and never noticed this...
> 
> I guess its just different strokes and different heads of hair - some ppl _swear _by Ecostyler gel, but it made my hair hard _and _it flaked up
> I stick by my IC Fantasia olive oil gel <3
> ...



 It was shiny in the siggy pic (which I just changed lol) and I couldn't tell you why. I have no idea. Yes, I've used coconut oil as a prepoo. I haven't done it in probably about 6 months though. Maybe it's time to break that out again. I've never tried the Ecostyler, but I do have both kinds of Fantasia gel and tbh, I may just start using KCCC as my gel. I like Curls Whipped as a gel also, even though it's not gel. I'm still in experimental mode so.... yeah 



djanae said:


> Just a quick question for everybody  - Do any of you use (or have you tried) the Qhemet Biologics line? I'm _really_ wanting to try their detangling ghee - just because it looks so freaking scrumptious! (sad, I know)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried all three, along with the olive hydrating balm. I hated the balm, burdock root creme was great, as was the amla and olive, which is just a heavier version of the burdock. They both moisturize very well, but I really hate the sulfur smell. I use other stuff...

Personally, I used the Qhem products as moisturizers. I don't really know how to comment about using it in place of oil, since oil is more so for sealing, but they definitely work as conditioners/moisturizers. Sometimes the terms are used interchangeably, although I layer them both anyway just to make sure my hair is getting what it needs  

The Detangling Ghee is the one thing I adore from Qhem. It smells yummy, like chocolate, and it detangles nicely. I used it while transitioning from time to time (expensive).


----------



## djanae (Nov 19, 2009)

hmmm, Thanks for info!! 

since you told me about the smell, that DEF ruled out the butters. I dont deal with products that don't smell great - b/c i know they'll just grow dusty on the shelf. 

But, I'm glad to hear about the ghee being great - its the one that looked the most appealing to me and got me interested in the first place. 

Sounds strange, but most of the time I can _look_ at a product and know if it will be for me and my hair. Not sure if this is _always_ the case - but its usually a good way for me to save my money. lol

and please do try the pre-poo again, document, compare and see if you notice results!
Then, of course *we want to see pics*  lol


----------



## Morenita (Nov 19, 2009)

djanae said:


> hmmm, Thanks for info!!
> 
> since you told me about the smell, that DEF ruled out the butters. I dont deal with products that don't smell great - b/c i know they'll just grow dusty on the shelf.
> 
> ...



Man, I wish I had that talent lol. It would have saved me a lot of money w/o trial and error! I will pre-poo for the first time on my natural hair before I straighten just to see how it turns out. 

Lol I know I know  I will def post some this weekend or next week


----------



## djanae (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ good luck! I'm sure it will turn out great 

and  for pics lol


----------



## Morenita (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, so I pre-poo'ed with coconut oil, did a rinse with amla/shikakai and now I'm sitting here with my henna. Thought I'd post the pics I took just before I henna'ed. Let's see if I made much progress....











In both pics, hair was washed, and instant conditioner run through then rinsed out completely. It's almost dry in the Nov. pic. though since I blotted it with a towel and my hair is very porous.This is 7/28 vs 11/20, so about 4 months. The real tell will be the straightened pics! 

I see why you said my hair looked shiny Djanae, it was still damp in the one, so the water gives that illusion. My dry hair doesn't look much different since I don't get a lot of shrinkage wet > dry, but my dry hair doesn't shine like that as you can probably tell from the one pic. I'm not going to stress it. My hair will shine if it wants to and I guess I can always fake it lol.

Also here's a pic of the bane of my hair... the dreaded crown lol. I tilted my head back to try to show you better. My crown and edges give me a headache. It doesn't look bad looks here, but as you can tell, the curl pattern is much much looser and believe me when I say that's not a good thing in the case of my wash n go! erplexed It gets frizzy easier, and there's literally a section that is almost completely straight. I cut it too much when I b/c'ed because I thought it was relaxed hair, ugh. The best way for me to handle these areas are to section my hair off and apply w/e curl creme I'm using and either rake it through with my fingers in sections, or by using Teri's method. At least that way the frizz is controlled and it comes out wavy. So then I have wavy on top of curly. I may keep my hair layered just so it doesn't look too crazy when it grows out more 






ETA: I am going to be bunning again 24/7 as soon as my hair is long enough to hold one again. These wash and go's are giving me a lot of single strand knots I suspect. Will find out once and for all in a few days (I keep saying that I know!)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 20, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I want shiny hair  What do you ladies do to make your hair shiny? I've never felt as though my hair was shiny, except when I cheat and use products containing cones, like Sabino MB...
> 
> I am considering straightening my hair for Thanksgiving, or maybe before, both to do a length check and to do a damage assessment (I'm scared that I may have a ton of single strand knots since I've been doing nothing but w-n-g's!!) It's going to look jacked, I just know it lol. And I know I'm supposed to not touch it until like 2010 or w/e, but if it's really bad, I may use up one of my passes and go get it professionally cut or something erplexed



I've found that the combination of butters and henna has greatly improved my shine/sheen factor as well as made my hair a lot softer and more manageable.  I do use coconut oil just making sure I really work it in before heading out.  It doesn't get really shiny but it does look a lot less dull compared to before.

Ladies forgive me for I have cheated myself and my hair.  I took the scissors to my hair last night and then again today I got tired of looking at these scraggly twists with the thin ends.  I cut about an inch on the 5 twists that looked horrible and my hair looks so much better for it.  I guess I've used my pass in the No Snip/Cut Challenge

I need some help with my dry twists.  I keep getting twisted coils no matter how much time I spend on them.  The twist out still comes out nice but i want uniformed twists.  Any suggestion ladies?  TIA


----------



## remilaku (Nov 20, 2009)

I Just cut my hair OFF! Yesterday! I had dreads. I want to try for a big afro next!


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 20, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Thanks, yeah I use that in the summer, but it will solidify in the cold weather in your hair (white flakes, no thanks) so it's staying under my cabinet until it's warmer again.



If you mix it with Olive Oil it won't solidify and you'll get the benefits of both. 

3 Others that give a lot of shine are jojoba, rice bran, and peanut oil. The peanut oil can lighten your hair a bit though, so I'd avoid it if that is a concern for you. 

Oh, and of course - Castor Oil. I mix it with a few drops of a lighter oil to thin it out and make it easier to spread and just lightly rub some over the outer layers and ends to seal.


----------



## djanae (Nov 20, 2009)

my crown is exactly the same way -and I thought it was relaxed ends or heat damage or something after my bc, because it was wavy and almost straight in some spots. 

weird, but its just the pattern, and I'm hoping it sticks out less as it grows too. 
I would also get to mixing oils as soliel suggested. Where there's a will, there's a way! 

Also you hair has grown a lot - congrats!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 20, 2009)

remilaku said:


> I Just cut my hair OFF! Yesterday! I had dreads. I want to try for a big afro next!


 

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## zazzi (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi ladies!  Just thought I'd check in.  It's been 6 weeks since my bc and I'm still cowashing and adding a little gel every single day.  I don't know what else to do.    I don't mind though -- I love cowashing and my hair does too.  

I'm attaching a few pics of my hair -- just cause.    All are on cowashed, dry hair with just some leave-in and maybe a little IC polisher.

1 - top w/ no flash 
2 - impromptu chunky twists
3 - top front w/ flash
4 - side w/ flash
5 - texture w/ flash


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 22, 2009)

zazzi said:


> Hi ladies! Just thought I'd check in. It's been 6 weeks since my bc and I'm still cowashing and adding a little gel every single day. I don't know what else to do.  I don't mind though -- I love cowashing and my hair does too.
> 
> I'm attaching a few pics of my hair -- just cause.  All are on cowashed, dry hair with just some leave-in and maybe a little IC polisher.
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is gorgeous! Love those curls! Great twists too!


----------



## zazzi (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 23, 2009)

Ecostyler plus longaid IS LOVE! My hair is freshly wet in this picture. When it dried, soo SOO SOO SOFT! No feel of a crunch in SIGHT! Under it all, I put cantu olive oil. Then a tad of the long aid, then a tad ecostyler.







I can actually pull an even tighter puff now, I am soo happy at my progress. When I first BC, I could only DREAM of wearing a side swept bang style!


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 23, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> Ecostyler plus longaid IS LOVE! My hair is freshly wet in this picture. When it dried, soo SOO SOO SOFT! No feel of a crunch in SIGHT! Under it all, I put cantu olive oil. Then a tad of the long aid, then a tad ecostyler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very pretty! Your hair is growing so fast.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 24, 2009)

Yay!! I can be apart of this thread now I made a thread, but when I am done with these twists I will post pics! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=421044


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 24, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Yay!! I can be apart of this thread now I made a thread, but when I am done with these twists I will post pics! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=421044


 

Congrats lady! You did a great job, and your hair is just gorgeous! You definitely have a lot of length.  You can do so much with it. I can't wait to see your styles.  Welcome to this thread as well girl.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 24, 2009)

LADIES I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't been to consistent with coming into this thread.  I have been so discouraged.  I am going through a period of extreme breakage.  It's so frustrating.
I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  I have no idea about moisture/protein balance.  My hair feels good, it's been growing and if I didn't see so much breakage I would assume I was progressing well.
I put my hair in cornrows for 2 weeks and I just took them out today and the amount of shedding and breakage has me wanting to give up on this whole hair journey.....
what to do what to do. 

HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm, are you sure it's breakage and not just all the shed hair from your hair being in cornrows for two weeks? Also, did you use synthetic or human hair? Or was it just your own hair? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to fully understand the situation. Sometimes I'd freak out thinking it's my hair breaking off when it really wasn't.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi!!  thank you for answering 

I am pretty sure it is breakage.  I had breakage before the cornrows, thats why I decided to get the cornrows, to give it a break.  It was synthetic hair though.

I have a HUGE head and really dense hair and I do have to realise that when I shed I probably shed more, but I find I can't get a good balance.

I think maybe I switch up my regime to often.  Before I had a good thing going.  Cowashing, henna, ayurvedic....maybe I need to be more consistent?




SweetSpirit86 said:


> Hmm, are you sure it's breakage and not just all the shed hair from your hair being in cornrows for two weeks? Also, did you use synthetic or human hair? Or was it just your own hair? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to fully understand the situation. Sometimes I'd freak out thinking it's my hair breaking off when it really wasn't.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 24, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Hi!!  thank you for answering
> 
> I am pretty sure it is breakage.  I had breakage before the cornrows, thats why I decided to get the cornrows, to give it a break.  It was synthetic hair though.
> 
> ...


I think you should decrease until you find something works for you...simple and stick to it. Too much going on never lets you realize what's causing the problem.

Any way you can wash (or cowash) and twist and leave it alone to let it recuperate?


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Nov 24, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> *I think you should decrease until you find something works for you...simple and stick to it. Too much going on never lets you realize what's causing the problem.*
> 
> Any way you can wash (or cowash) and twist and leave it alone to let it recuperate?



ITA  In addition to that, though, I have to be careful of the synthetic hair. I noticed that it kind of slices at my hair when it's not in wig form.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 24, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> I think you should decrease until you find something works for you...simple and stick to it. Too much going on never lets you realize what's causing the problem.
> 
> Any way you can wash (or cowash) and twist and leave it alone to let it recuperate?


 
Ya, I think a wash/DC once per week and then twist and then a cowash in between should suffice.

My hair did very well with my weekly hennas and ayurvedic, so maybe henna/wash/DC, twists?

I ordered some lacefronts from Zara  so I will be protective styling and wigging it for a while.

p.s. you have had great progress!!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh snap!! Maybe I will just stick with natural cornrows under wigs for awhile. Till summer at least. 
The breakage has subsided though.
Just did a cowash and detangling session and then used miss jessie's stretch silkening cream and I have quite good progress 
Now just to stop all breakage!




SweetSpirit86 said:


> ITA  In addition to that, though, I have to be careful of the synthetic hair. I noticed that it kind of slices at my hair when it's not in wig form.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 29, 2009)

Garlic on your hair (buy a garlic shampoo or add natural garlic) helps with shedding. Alter ego garlic deep con is really good and smells yummy!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 29, 2009)

been meaning to get my PJ hands on some alter ego deep con 

....off to bluebeez.com....



song_of_serenity said:


> Garlic on your hair (buy a garlic shampoo or add natural garlic) helps with shedding. Alter ego garlic deep con is really good and smells yummy!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm officially tired of twists!!

I realized today that I can pull my hair up into a high ponypuff  So I'm going to wear my hair like this for the week.  Since it is raining I don't think my hair will get dried out.  

I did a HOT, then a DC (a concoction of protein/moisture) on dry hair overnight.  I rinsed then did a Cowash with Super Soft Honey Condish and detangled.  I put Coco Leave In, Vakita Frosting, and a butter mix.  

My hair is way healthier than it was when I first BC'd.  It is really soft and spongy and not crunchy like it used to be.  I plan to henna next week since I bought a new one to try out (I forget the name).  Henna has really helped soften up my hair and keep it moisturized longer.

Pony Puff (excuse my house as I clean it up)















A recent twist-out


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice Vonnieluvs08, and wonderful progress.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Dec 11, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm officially tired of twists!!
> 
> I realized today that I can pull my hair up into a high ponypuff So I'm going to wear my hair like this for the week. Since it is raining I don't think my hair will get dried out.
> 
> ...


 
love your twist out, it's beautiful!!


----------



## zazzi (Dec 11, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08, your puff is lovely.  I've been following your progress off and on, so I'm excited to see your pony puff.  That means within a few months I may be able to too!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 17, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> love your twist out, it's beautiful!!





zazzi said:


> Vonnieluvs08, your puff is lovely.  I've been following your progress off and on, so I'm excited to see your pony puff.  That means within a few months I may be able to too!




Thanks ladies!!  I was just too excited to keep it to myself.  I'm surprised it is growing this fast.  I'm tempted to straigthen but I'll wait til the new year to do it.  

Happy Holidays Ladies!!!


----------



## nikki5852 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey ladies! Thought I'd update you with a few pics. I big chopped in September. The pics from then are here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=404960&highlight=

After struggling for a bit with figuring out my hair, I think I finally got the hang of it! My hair loves shea butter and karen's body beautiful products. Most times when I style my hair I just use leave-in conditioner, shea butter, and a lil oil. I'm still struggling a bit with single strand knots but they have decreased greatly since I stopped trying to figure out how to do wash n gos! Here are the pics


----------



## nikki5852 (Dec 18, 2009)

here's the last picture.  

Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## countrychickd (Dec 18, 2009)

nikki5852 said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I'd update you with a few pics. I big chopped in September. The pics from then are here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=404960&highlight=
> 
> After struggling for a bit with figuring out my hair, I think I finally got the hang of it! My hair loves shea butter and karen's body beautiful products. Most times when I style my hair I just use leave-in conditioner, shea butter, and a lil oil. I'm still struggling a bit with single strand knots but they have decreased greatly since I stopped trying to figure out how to do wash n gos! Here are the pics


 

Girl, you and your hair are just gorgeous! Your curls are so pretty! You're wearing that hair.  How long did you transition before your BC?


How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## nikki5852 (Dec 18, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Girl, you and your hair are just gorgeous! Your curls are so pretty! You're wearing that hair.  How long did you transition before your BC?
> 
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing?




Aww thanks  I transitioned for about 9 months before BCing


----------



## countrychickd (Dec 18, 2009)

nikki5852 said:


> Aww thanks  I transitioned for about 9 months before BCing


 

Thanks so much for responding! You have so much hair! Love it!


----------



## zazzi (Dec 18, 2009)

Nikki5852, you have alot of growth and your hair is just gorgeous!


----------



## Addy3010 (Dec 22, 2009)

I think.....im in a hair rut.  I just a smidget bored with my twa.  I cant style my hair into anything that i like yet.  On most days i wear my twa with kccc, it works but sometimes im tired of it.... I tried to twist with shea butter but the ends didnt hold.  I tried flat twists and those were ok at best...

i have also been thinking about my hair strands thickness,most of my strands seem very thick and then others are fine(like baby hair) and then ive been thinking about porosity.  My hair clumps in certain places and is frizzy in others unless i use the kccc.  I thought it was a porosity issue but im not sure if that applies to natural hair. 

Also mostly in my crown and nape area i have "weird hairs" that seem start but with length are starting to curl...  Is is possible that hair can be silky in one area but non silky in another, i feel like thats whats going on. 


Also i have given up on hair type because i have 55 textures on my head and from what i read its more important to know strand thickness and porosity. Im just trying to focus on finding what works for me.  Im using some things know mostly the kccc, dont like eco style that much.  I use Lekair Cholosterol/AOHSR.  Oh and Suave coco/ V05. Hoping to find my "holy grail"/staple products but i really dont want to buy much more...

Sorry if its a long post.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 22, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> I think.....im in a hair rut.  I just a smidget bored with my twa.  I cant style my hair into anything that i like yet.  On most days i wear my twa with kccc, it works but sometimes im tired of it.... I tried to twist with shea butter but the ends didnt hold.  I tried flat twists and those were ok at best...
> 
> i have also been thinking about my hair strands thickness,most of my strands seem very thick and then others are fine(like baby hair) and then ive been thinking about porosity.  My hair clumps in certain places and is frizzy in others unless i use the kccc.  I thought it was a porosity issue but im not sure if that applies to natural hair.
> 
> ...



I understand the hair rut.  As for your hair "type" issues yes you can have different textures and curl patterns.  The front of my hair is very fine and the "curls/waves" are coarser than the sides and back of my hair.   I also have many random straight hairs that are straight at the root and maybe slightly curled toward the end.  You just try your best to blend them in.

To help with your "boredom" try different hair candy.  I have some colorful bobbypins that I add to my hair to mix it up or different head bands.  Just be patient and allow nature to do its thing and next thing you know you will have a head full of hair that you will have fun experimenting with.  Right now just figure out what products work best for moisture and styling, etc.  For porosity issues try ACV or Roux Porosity control and search for the porosity threads they are great!!

Hope this helps.  HHG!!


----------



## countrychickd (Dec 23, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> I think.....im in a hair rut. I just a smidget bored with my twa. I cant style my hair into anything that i like yet. On most days i wear my twa with kccc, it works but sometimes im tired of it.... I tried to twist with shea butter but the ends didnt hold. I tried flat twists and those were ok at best...
> 
> i have also been thinking about my hair strands thickness,most of my strands seem very thick and then others are fine(like baby hair) and then ive been thinking about porosity. My hair clumps in certain places and is frizzy in others unless i use the kccc. I thought it was a porosity issue but im not sure if that applies to natural hair.
> 
> ...


 
Hey lady. I completely understand how you feel.  Styling a twa is limited, but I agree with Vonnie about using hair accessories to spice it up....headbands, clips, etc.  I have silky hair in some places, and frizzy hair in others.  I have a mixture of 3c, 4a, 4b all on my head, so I also understand about having the mixture of so many different hair types.  The front of my hair is so coarse and frizzy, and barely curls at all, while the back is so silky and curly.  It makes styling difficult, but I've dealt with it so far.  It'll get easier as your hair grows.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey ladies! Just checking in. I straightened my hair about a week and a half ago for the third time since being natural. Not too sure what to do this winter, I'm still weighing a few options of protective styling.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi ladies thought I would revive this thread, how did y'all wear your hair this Christmas? I removed my braids after a month and one week and did a shrunken twist out on damp hair here's how it came out:
















and this is how it looked 












Im not sure how to wear it for New Yrs I might straighten it for the very first time or I might do a stretched out twist out


----------



## djanae (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for bumping! 

Still doing braidouts, and they are getting progressively better. 

This is from yesterday, and I'll prob be rocking them on New Years 

















Happy Holidays Ladies!

ETA: I've simplified by braidout, just do 5 braids on each side now - no perm rods or rollers. 
I usually use Lustrasilk olive oil cholesterol and seal with EVCO. Tried hair milk and Lekair gel when I braided last night. Will see how that turns out.


----------



## Deszdamona (Dec 30, 2009)

Finally checking in at 5mths.  I actually rocked the fro for Christmas like the pic in my siggy.  BC July 5th 2009~


----------



## countrychickd (Dec 30, 2009)

Spongie Bloom said:


> Hi ladies thought I would revive this thread, how did y'all wear your hair this Christmas? I removed my braids after a month and one week and did a shrunken twist out on damp hair here's how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


djanae said:


> Thanks for bumping!
> 
> Still doing braidouts, and they are getting progressively better.
> 
> ...


 
Both of you ladies have gorgeous hair! Love it! Love thos styles too!


I'm currently in yarn braids, which I plan to make last for another month hopefully.  This is just to give my hair a break during these cold winter months.  I've been moisturizing with S-Curl activator moisturizer. My hair's loving it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy New Years Ladies!!

Bumping!!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

Addy3010 said:


> I think.....im in a hair rut.  I just a smidget bored with my twa.




you and me both

that's why I am ODing on challenges LOL!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jan 2, 2010)

I feel so guilty for not posting in here in a while..but you ladies are doing a wonderful job keeping up with your hair!!!  As for my progress im still adapting to my natural hair and i think i have the worse shrinkage in history  lol but im getting a sew in next week to carry out the rest of winter then hopefully by spring i will be ready!!!! I need to take pics im so lazy and slacking


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 3, 2010)

I took down my braids on New years and had to go to work the next day....so I struggled and got my hair in a ponytail.  I was very surprised.  Now I have it in cornrows in the front and single braids in the back.  I'm doing the braid and wig challenge.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 4, 2010)

Whoo hoo! I'm glad to see this thread is still going! Everyone has made so much progress and it's hard to believe it's been almost 6 months. 

This is my first wash and go puff. I've worn a puff once or twice before, but they were picked out. Originally this was a wash n go I did with Aussie Moist, Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango (on my ends) and Lok & Blok on New Year's Eve. This is Day 4 hair. I put it in a puff this morning using a little Eco Styler, Water, and a Scarf to lay down my edges. 














more pics in the fotki!


----------



## djanae (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^ That's one gorgeous, huge puff!

I swear, the hardest part about the BC (for me) is waiting for my hair to grow. Until then I'll just look at pics like this.  lol


----------



## countrychickd (Jan 4, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Whoo hoo! I'm glad to see this thread is still going! Everyone has made so much progress and it's hard to believe it's been almost 6 months.
> 
> This is my first wash and go puff. I've worn a puff once or twice before, but they were picked out. Originally this was a wash n go I did with Aussie Moist, Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango (on my ends) and Lok & Blok on New Year's Eve. This is Day 4 hair. I put it in a puff this morning using a little Eco Styler, Water, and a Scarf to lay down my edges.
> 
> ...


 
Gorgeous puff Soleil!  Your hair looks so healthy, thick, and gorgeous!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm itching to BC!!!!  OMG - I've never wanted something so much...


----------



## zazzi (Jan 5, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Whoo hoo! I'm glad to see this thread is still going! Everyone has made so much progress and it's hard to believe it's been almost 6 months.
> 
> This is my first wash and go puff. I've worn a puff once or twice before, but they were picked out. Originally this was a wash n go I did with Aussie Moist, Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango (on my ends) and Lok & Blok on New Year's Eve. This is Day 4 hair. I put it in a puff this morning using a little Eco Styler, Water, and a Scarf to lay down my edges.
> 
> ...


 

Simply gorgeous!    Your hair seems to be growing quickly too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow Soliel!!!  I am striving for a puff like that.  

I'm still in twists.  I have a party this weekend and I'm thinking of a rollerset.  I don't know what products will work well.  Going to check out the natural rollersetters and see what they do.  Will definitely post pics.

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been just washing and twisting and then wearing twistouts for 1-2 weeks at a time. My hair is growing and hasn't seem to have had any issues from this so I just take it down and sleep on a silk pillowcase at night, spray with some sort of moisture concoction in the am, fluff and go.

I haven't taken any recent pics bc my 3 yr old dd's hair has just begun to grow in and I have been really doing and rocking cute styles on her. Been all up on http://beadsbraidsbeyond.blogspot.com/ and http://www.happygirlhair.com/ working it out, stepping up my stylin game on her! 

I haven't taken any pics of my hair since November, but here you go:


 

*How did everyone do on the NO SNIP CHALLENGE???? I have had no urge to trim or snip and haven't done so since my BC pretty much. 5 months without a pair of scissors is a major milestone for me!*


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 18, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Whoo hoo! I'm glad to see this thread is still going! Everyone has made so much progress and it's hard to believe it's been almost 6 months.
> 
> This is my first wash and go puff. I've worn a puff once or twice before, but they were picked out. Originally this was a wash n go I did with Aussie Moist, Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango (on my ends) and Lok & Blok on New Year's Eve. This is Day 4 hair. I put it in a puff this morning using a little Eco Styler, Water, and a Scarf to lay down my edges.
> 
> ...


 
TOO FAB!!!!!!! Girl, you rock!!!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Jan 19, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> I have been just washing and twisting and then wearing twistouts for 1-2 weeks at a time. My hair is growing and hasn't seem to have had any issues from this so I just take it down and sleep on a silk pillowcase at night, spray with some sort of moisture concoction in the am, fluff and go.
> 
> I haven't taken any recent pics bc my 3 yr old dd's hair has just begun to grow in and I have been really doing and rocking cute styles on her. Been all up on http://beadsbraidsbeyond.blogspot.com/ and http://www.happygirlhair.com/ working it out, stepping up my stylin game on her!
> 
> ...


 

Hey lady! Your hair is gorgeous! It looks to be doing great.  Your daughter's hair is gorgeous too.  Great job! I haven't trimmed yet, and I don't have the urge too. I think I may do a slight trim in a few months though.  This was a great challenge for me though.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jan 19, 2010)

:wow:



Soliel185 said:


>


----------



## Chicagodiva (Jan 19, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Whoo hoo! I'm glad to see this thread is still going! Everyone has made so much progress and it's hard to believe it's been almost 6 months.
> 
> This is my first wash and go puff. I've worn a puff once or twice before, but they were picked out. Originally this was a wash n go I did with Aussie Moist, Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango (on my ends) and Lok & Blok on New Year's Eve. This is Day 4 hair. I put it in a puff this morning using a little Eco Styler, Water, and a Scarf to lay down my edges.
> 
> ...


 
Ok Soliel, that puff is so awe inspiring!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 19, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> I have been just washing and twisting and then wearing twistouts for 1-2 weeks at a time. My hair is growing and hasn't seem to have had any issues from this so I just take it down and sleep on a silk pillowcase at night, spray with some sort of moisture concoction in the am, fluff and go.
> 
> I haven't taken any recent pics bc my 3 yr old dd's hair has just begun to grow in and I have been really doing and rocking cute styles on her. Been all up on http://beadsbraidsbeyond.blogspot.com/ and http://www.happygirlhair.com/ working it out, stepping up my stylin game on her!
> 
> ...


 
Hey FM!!!  
Your DDs hair is gorgeous as is her mother's.  Love the twist out.

I did okay with the No Snip.  I did snip a few times to remove some heat damaged pieces.  They were becoming more obvious as my hair grows in so I needed to shape up my hair.  I did do a S&D a few weeks ago when it felt that my SSKs where getting out of hand.  I've been finding some split ends so I think I'll need 1/4inch trimmed next month to give my hair a fresh start.

I'm going to switch up and wear twistouts in different styles for the next few weeks.  I wore a cute style this weekend that got tons of compliments so I'm going to try wear my hair out a little more now.  This is going to make me increase my washing but my hair has been moisturized well so I think it can handle it.

How are other ladies doing with their winter hair?


----------



## Chicagodiva (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm glad this thread is going strong! 

FindingMe, 
Your hair is still looking great & growing very nicely!

Vonnieluvs, 
I am the same page as you with wearing twistouts for the winter, although this week for the first time I wore my twists to work & dared anyone to say I wasn't fly! LOL

I just cannot wait for warm weather so I can rock some W&G's!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Jan 20, 2010)

To abbreviate my siggie....






5 Months!


----------



## zazzi (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies!  Just checking in.  I've been wearing my hair in wash-n-gos pretty much every day since my BC.  It's growing nicely, and I'm still just lovin' it.    I was looking at some old pics earlier, and was actually surprised at the fact that I didn't feel one twinge when I saw my longer, relaxed hair.

I'm attaching a couple pics - the first one is my first picked out puff (taken yesterday) and the second is a wash-n-go puff (taken 2 weeks ago).  Sorry they're not the best - I'm not too good at taking self pics with the iPhone.    I'll post some more when I upload them from my camera.

Hope all is well!


----------



## countrychickd (Jan 21, 2010)

LadyFayard said:


> To abbreviate my siggie....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow! Great growth girl! It's crazy how fast hair grows!



zazzi said:


> Hi Ladies! Just checking in. I've been wearing my hair in wash-n-gos pretty much every day since my BC. It's growing nicely, and I'm still just lovin' it.  I was looking at some old pics earlier, and was actually surprised at the fact that I didn't feel one twinge when I saw my longer, relaxed hair.
> 
> I'm attaching a couple pics - the first one is my first picked out puff (taken yesterday) and the second is a wash-n-go puff (taken 2 weeks ago). Sorry they're not the best - I'm not too good at taking self pics with the iPhone.  I'll post some more when I upload them from my camera.
> 
> Hope all is well!


 
Your hair is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing those pics.  


I've been doing twist outs so far as well. I had yarn braids in for almost a month, and now I'm going to wear twists and twist outs for the rest of the winter.  A wash n' go here and there, but mostly twist outs.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a pic of my hair today.  WnG 2nd day hair:

Used Kinky Curly Come Clean poo, KC Knot today as a leave in and then KC Curling Custard on top.  I give KC 2 thumbs up!

*Front:*




*Back*




I am going out of town this weekend, so I will probably DC and twist tomorrow night so I can wear a twist-out this weekend


----------



## countrychickd (Jan 21, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> Here is a pic of my hair today. WnG 2nd day hair:
> 
> Used Kinky Curly Come Clean poo, KC Knot today as a leave in and then KC Curling Custard on top. I give KC 2 thumbs up!
> 
> ...


 
Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jan 21, 2010)

Your hair is looking really good!!!



FindingMe said:


> Here is a pic of my hair today. WnG 2nd day hair:
> 
> Used Kinky Curly Come Clean poo, KC Knot today as a leave in and then KC Curling Custard on top. I give KC 2 thumbs up!
> 
> ...


----------



## notjanet (Jan 21, 2010)

last relaxer was nov 2009, i don't feel yet as if i will need to do a big chop, cross my fingers...ill keep you posted


----------



## zazzi (Jan 22, 2010)

countrychickd said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing those pics.
> 
> 
> I've been doing twist outs so far as well. I had yarn braids in for almost a month, and now I'm going to wear twists and twist outs for the rest of the winter. A wash n' go here and there, but mostly twist outs.


 

Thanks!  Any pics of your twists/twistouts?


----------



## Morenita (Jan 22, 2010)

Wooow, Soleil, that's one *gorgeous* puff. It's huge! 

FM, love your hair as usual  And DD's hair is so cute! I need to check out those links myself. I have two little girls, 2 and 4 as of last week, both 3c and 3b respectively, and I could definitely stand to learn some more styles 

I did fine with the no snip, though I did cut out a bunch of single strand knots 6-8 weeks ago or so. I will probably just let them be from this point forward though. It was way too tedious 

Here's an update. I also updated my Fotki.

Crazy looking wash n go after being in a ponytail for a day or so






Straightened w/length check





Wash n Go Ponytail





Braidout


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 25, 2010)

Morenita- Your hair looks absolutely gorgeous.  It is growing fast too!!  Thanks for sharing.  I'm going to have to give braidouts a try.

I was supporting a twist out this week and I really liked it.  My hair didn't get dried out or anything.  Will post pics soon.
 HHG!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Jan 25, 2010)

zazzi said:


> Thanks! Any pics of your twists/twistouts?


 I'm definitely....without a doubt updating my pics within the next two weeks.  It's really bad how far behind I've gotten.  I'll have pics up soon.



Morenita said:


> Wooow, Soleil, that's one *gorgeous* puff. It's huge!
> 
> FM, love your hair as usual  And DD's hair is so cute! I need to check out those links myself. I have two little girls, 2 and 4 as of last week, both 3c and 3b respectively, and I could definitely stand to learn some more styles
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is gorgeous! It's growing so fast! Love it!


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 25, 2010)

Morenita said:


> Wooow, Soleil, that's one *gorgeous* puff. It's huge!
> 
> FM, love your hair as usual  And DD's hair is so cute! I need to check out those links myself. I have two little girls, 2 and 4 as of last week, both 3c and 3b respectively, and I could definitely stand to learn some more styles
> 
> ...


 
Love your progress!!!! I love your hair as usual!  I got highlights from the Aveda solon and LOVE LOVE LOVE them!  I want to straighten to check length and trim, but I have been loving my hair SOOO much lately in it's natural state that I'm kinda scared that I will get hooked on straight hair and be tryna wear that for a minute.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 25, 2010)

countrychickd said:


> I'm definitely....without a doubt updating my pics within the next two weeks. It's really bad how far behind I've gotten. I'll have pics up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous! It's growing so fast! Love it!


 
yes, please!  updated pics!


----------



## Morenita (Jan 28, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morenita- Your hair looks absolutely gorgeous.  It is growing fast too!!  Thanks for sharing.  I'm going to have to give braidouts a try.
> 
> I was supporting a twist out this week and I really liked it.  My hair didn't get dried out or anything.  Will post pics soon.
> HHG!!!



Thanks! You should definitely try them. I had a whole new experience wearing a braidout as a natural.



countrychickd said:


> I'm definitely....without a doubt updating my pics within the next two weeks.  It's really bad how far behind I've gotten.  I'll have pics up soon.
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous! It's growing so fast! Love it!







FindingMe said:


> Love your progress!!!! I love your hair as usual!  I got highlights from the Aveda solon and LOVE LOVE LOVE them!  I want to straighten to check length and trim, but I have been loving my hair SOOO much lately in it's natural state that I'm kinda scared that I will get hooked on straight hair and be tryna wear that for a minute.



I was worried about the same thing. I didn't wash for two weeks when I straightened, big mistake! My scalp hurt so bad by the time I finally did. It was a nice change. I didn't mind reverting back at all though. I love the versatility of natural hair!!!


----------



## Morenita (Jan 28, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> yes, please!  updated pics!



And OMG am I digging your highlights!!! I will monitor you closely. I've always wanted them  I love Aveda products. If I go to a salon, it will be Aveda or Deva methinks.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

Enjoying my snow day.  Hope you ladies are doing well and are being safe and warm.  I'm having a lazy day and will wash my hair DC, and protein treat too.

I added a few new photos to my Fotki...still stalking a couple others getting ideas for hair styles and techniques.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi ladies...checking in with a quick update and comparison photos. 

I plan on straightening my hair for a real length check today.  Hopefully I can get through my whole head. LOL. 

Big chop (with some straight ends left in...i was about to get a weave and my hair dresser didn't want to cut it too short)






Several months post big chop






a couple days ago


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 10, 2010)

^^ You have got such a lovely smile!


----------



## Chicagodiva (Feb 10, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> Here is a pic of my hair today. WnG 2nd day hair:
> 
> Used Kinky Curly Come Clean poo, KC Knot today as a leave in and then KC Curling Custard on top. I give KC 2 thumbs up!
> 
> ...


 
FindingMe,
Your hair is absolutely gorgeous, love the color!


----------



## filthyfresh (Feb 10, 2010)

Transition Time: 9 months [BC 2.10.10]
Texture: 4A
Products: Giovanni Smooth As Silk Shampoo & Conditioner, Fantasia IC Gel, Mixed Chicks Curl Souffle [that's all I've got so far]


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome FF!!!  Congrats on your BC.  You look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you 



shopgalore said:


> ^^ You have got such a lovely smile!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Feb 11, 2010)

i did the bc today yal. i transitioned for twelve months, and finally was sick of the whole ordeal. ♥


----------



## CarLiTa (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow it's been a while since I posted in here.
Such great progress, ladies!!

Here a couple of my pix.
Straight hair is from first week of January. The fro is from last week (a flat twist out done from a regular twist out) a novel idea!  (helps my hair look less compact while not really changing the curl pattern)


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Feb 11, 2010)

BC Super Bowl Sunday 2010 (Feburary 7th)
Transition Time: A little shy of a year or so... I lost count
Texture: 3C in the middle that radiates out to 4A

Pictures and BC story

Products: so far I've been wetting my hair at every possible moment b/c it makes my curls pop! I've used Elasta QP Mango Butter (olive oil), G-99.5 Curl Activator (just Glycerin and water); Blue Magic Olive Oil (I know Blue Magic has a bad rap.. lol but my Auntie and Cousin swear by it, but I refused to get the traditional Blue Magic Grease...); Africa's Best herbal Oil with ginseng, frica's Best Maximum Strength Super Gro with Ginseng, Aveda Brilliant Styling Creme... Good ole' plastic shower cap.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 11, 2010)

to all the new ladies *and LMLLIG!!!  OMG!* :wow:  *YOUR HAIR LOOKS GOOD!!!!!*  (i'm still wanting to get a closer peek at your PJ stash!... )


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 11, 2010)

filthyfresh said:


> Transition Time: 9 months [BC 2.10.10]
> Texture: 4A
> Products: Giovanni Smooth As Silk Shampoo & Conditioner, Fantasia IC Gel, Mixed Chicks Curl Souffle [that's all I've got so far]


 
PRETTYYYYY!!! 



LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Thank you


 
Girl, your hair in your siggy is A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!!



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did the bc today yal. i transitioned for twelve months, and finally was sick of the whole ordeal. ♥


 

LOVE IT!!! :welcome3: Look at those coils!!!! PRETTY!


ThePerfectScore said:


> BC Super Bowl Sunday 2010 (Feburary 7th)
> Transition Time: A little shy of a year or so... I lost count
> Texture: 3C in the middle that radiates out to 4A
> 
> ...


 
Welcome!!!!  CUTE story and pretty hair!!! Love it!



...........i hope i didn't miss any new ladies...if so, apologies and  again!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 11, 2010)

CarLiTa said:


> Wow it's been a while since I posted in here.
> Such great progress, ladies!!
> 
> Here a couple of my pix.
> Straight hair is from first week of January. The fro is from last week (a flat twist out done from a regular twist out) a novel idea!  (helps my hair look less compact while not really changing the curl pattern)


 
Love this look.  Your hair progressing and its so healthy.


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did the bc today yal. i transitioned for twelve months, and finally was sick of the whole ordeal. ♥



Congrats and Welcome!! You have a beautiful head of coils.  That's a lot of hair for 12mos.  Have fun getting to know your natural hair.  It's quite fun.



ThePerfectScore said:


> BC Super Bowl Sunday 2010 (Feburary 7th)
> Transition Time: A little shy of a year or so... I lost count
> Texture: 3C in the middle that radiates out to 4A
> 
> ...



Welcome and Congrats!!!  Seems you are off and running.  Glad you are finding products that working for you.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 11, 2010)

Your natural hair is beautiful! Good for you!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 11, 2010)

Sooooooooo many beautiful heads of hair!


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats, congrats, congrats to all the new naturals! Gorgeous...every last one of you!


----------



## Chicagodiva (Feb 11, 2010)

filthyfresh said:


> Transition Time: 9 months [BC 2.10.10]
> Texture: 4A
> Products: Giovanni Smooth As Silk Shampoo & Conditioner, Fantasia IC Gel, Mixed Chicks Curl Souffle [that's all I've got so far]


 Congrats FF! Lookin' good!


----------



## Chicagodiva (Feb 11, 2010)

There are so many new gorgeous all natural heads in here this week! Congrats to all the new BCers!  The natural hair journey is so exciting & fun!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 11, 2010)

BC: 4/4/09 Transitioned for 9 months

Right after BC





8 months post BC


----------



## Lucie (Feb 13, 2010)

BC date: February 5, 2010
Transition time: I wasn't transitioning. I was about 12 weeks post.
Hair type: 4a/b
Products: Suave conditioner, WGO and Aloe Vera Moisturizing lotion. My husband has more hair products than me.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2010)

likewtr4chklit said:


> BC: 4/4/09 Transitioned for 9 months
> 
> Right after BC
> 
> ...


 
*Too Cute!!!  I LOVE IT!*  

OT: You remind me of a friend of mine named Michelle...



Lucie said:


> BC date: February 5, 2010
> Transition time: I wasn't transitioning. I was about 12 weeks post.
> Hair type: 4a/b
> Products: Suave conditioner, WGO and Aloe Vera Moisturizing lotion. My husband has more hair products than me.


 
OK, so you are gutsy!  LOL on DH!     Pics please!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2010)

Ladies - check out my progress thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=444544


----------



## mzlady305 (Feb 17, 2010)

soo...this is my hair now. i BC'd november 1st. 





it was kinda rounded off though from wearing my scarf, so it looks shorter than it actually is.


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 18, 2010)

mzlady305 said:


> soo...this is my hair now. i BC'd november 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gorgeous, gorgeous hair! You look great! 

Lucie, girl, you're so brave, but your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 18, 2010)

I will lurk for now....i may be joining you all soon...


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 18, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I will lurk for now....i may be joining you all soon...


 
Hey lady! We're looking forward to having you here. When you're ready, you'll know it.  You may have doubts and fears about what's to come after the BC, but when you're ready to make that leap, you'll know it deep within.  Good luck!


----------



## Nina_deF (Feb 18, 2010)

I was too inspired, too curious, to sick of looking busted, I bc:ed earlier than planned. Unfortuantely the busted didn't go away quite as I had expected.

Before: WnG on transitioning hair 1-2 weeks prior





Bc:ed done. Dry hair.





Dry hair fluffed:





The busted part:
My top has NO curls.
It has a compact, shocked, doing-nothing texture.

I really don't know what to do with it.
It just kind of sits there.
I really should get it cut but I trust *no one* here in Stockholm with curly hair so I have to wait until I can get to London, NYC or Ca.

I'm happy, really happy that I bc:ed but I'm dissapointed in the lack of curls on top.

Trusted ponytail is in effect until further notice.
I just ordered som KCCC and am hoping for a miracle..


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 18, 2010)

mzlady305 said:


> soo...this is my hair now. i BC'd november 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*TOO pretty!!!!!!* LOVE it! You look SO pretty!



Nina_deF said:


> I was too inspired, too curious, to sick of looking busted, I bc:ed earlier than planned. Unfortuantely the busted didn't go away quite as I had expected.
> 
> Before: WnG on transitioning hair 1-2 weeks prior
> 
> ...


 
Nina! I left you some comments on your FOTKI as well   My hair does the same thing. I have a definite lack of curls/coils in the canopy. The hair underneath coils beautifully in opposition. I found that braidouts work the best for me to unify the curl pattern so that everything kind of matches  Also, it does get better I think the longer your hair gets. When I first shingled my hair, I was like "I am not going to like the top..." but it actually has gotten better as I've gotten more length.

Click pics to see larger:

See, it used to kinda lay flat when I first BC'd:




Now it still kinda lays flat, but with more length, I have more fullness, so it works fine:




I also discovered that the wavy kinks were *great* for bangs which i am in  with right about now....


----------



## mzlady305 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey everybody. I have finally straightned my hair to see how long it actually. It's been growing since august of 2009. So here it is...


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello ladies. I am so EXCITED to be joining you!! I've lurked in this thread for so long and now I can finally post. I transitioned for about 8 and a half months and bc'd 2 days ago. I have a bc thread but I plan to post more pics in here this weekend. 
So proud to be a part of this group.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 26, 2010)

...happily lurking and counting down....


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 27, 2010)

mzlady305 said:


> Hey everybody. I have finally straightned my hair to see how long it actually. It's been growing since august of 2009. So here it is...


 
Great job lady! Great length! I'd love to straighten my hair as well, but I'm so afraid of heat damage.  I'll work up the nerve one day.




Trini_Chutney said:


> Hello ladies. I am so EXCITED to be joining you!! I've lurked in this thread for so long and now I can finally post. I transitioned for about 8 and a half months and bc'd 2 days ago. I have a bc thread but I plan to post more pics in here this weekend.
> So proud to be a part of this group.


 
Congrats on your BC lady!  I'll have to go check out your thread.  How are you liking it so far?



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> ...happily lurking and counting down....


 
When are you thinking of doing your BC? I can't wait to have you here!


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nina_deF said:


> I was too inspired, too curious, to sick of looking busted, I bc:ed earlier than planned. Unfortuantely the busted didn't go away quite as I had expected.
> 
> Before: WnG on transitioning hair 1-2 weeks prior
> 
> ...


 

My hair was the same. It looked kinky straight and then it formed really loose waves sometimes. But once I settled into being natural it started to come around. It's like it was in shock for the first few weeks lol.

Protein treatments help reinforce the texture, but use with caution until you know if you hair is protein sensitive or not. 

For my wash n goes, plopping really helped bring out the texture. Braid outs and twist outs on the crown as FM suggested are good too.


----------



## Nina_deF (Feb 27, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> My hair was the same. It looked kinky straight and then it formed really loose waves sometimes. But once I settled into being natural it started to come around. It's like it was in shock for the first few weeks lol.
> 
> Protein treatments help reinforce the texture, but use with caution until you know if you hair is protein sensitive or not.
> 
> For my wash n goes, plopping really helped bring out the texture. Braid outs and twist outs on the crown as FM suggested are good too.


 
Thank you for the advice.

I have been using AO GBP. I tryed KCCC and I did actually get some kind of curls on top but I'm still a flathead. I liked KCCC but my hair felt to coated and hard. I'm usually a coconut oil and go person so it'll take getting used to. I'm style challenged but tryed a twistout and ended up looking like Buckwheat.

Once this hard winter is over I'm going to experiment with more procedures.

I am so loving my natural texture and can't keep my hands outta my head.


----------



## mahogany66 (Feb 28, 2010)

BC: 2/27/10
Transition Time: 6 Months
Hair Type: 3C/4A/4B
Products: Giovanni Smooth and Silk conditioner and Direct Leave in, Knot Today, Kinky Curly Custard Creme.


----------



## countrychickd (Mar 1, 2010)

mahogany66 said:


> BC: 2/27/10
> Transition Time: 6 Months
> Hair Type: 3C/4A/4B
> Products: Giovanni Smooth and Silk conditioner and Direct Leave in, Knot Today, Kinky Curly Custard Creme.


 
Welcome lady! Congrats on your BC! How are you enjoying it so far?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 3, 2010)

countrychickd said:


> Congrats on your BC lady!  I'll have to go check out your thread.  How are you liking it so far?



I am LOVING IT!!! My hair is weird though. Very front and top middle has no curl pattern that I can see. Its more or less straight erplexed. I don't thinks its heat damage because I only blow dried/flat ironed once during my transition and my hair reverted nicely after that. I'm hoping with some deep conditioning it will work itself out. 

Welcome Mahogany66!!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Mar 3, 2010)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I am LOVING IT!!! My hair is weird though. Very front and top middle has no curl pattern that I can see. Its more or less straight erplexed. I don't thinks its heat damage because I only blow dried/flat ironed once during my transition and my hair reverted nicely after that. I'm hoping with some deep conditioning it will work itself out.
> 
> Welcome Mahogany66!!!!


 
I have the exact same curl pattern up front. I wonder why this is so common.  I can see it getting curlier as it grows though, so that's better. I'm so glad you're loving it! Keep us updated!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 3, 2010)

countrychickd said:


> I have the exact same curl pattern up front. I wonder why this is so common.  I can see it getting curlier as it grows though, so that's better. I'm so glad you're loving it! Keep us updated!



I'm so glad to hear that yours is getting curlier. You know you're right, I do hear a lot of people saying they have this same problem. That is so odd.


----------



## GreenD (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Ladies!! I haven't posted in here for a while so I thought I'd give you some updates. First I'm a little past my 1 year anniversay (March 15--yeah!!) so I took my braids out (from my braid challenge) and will straighten tonight. But I wanted to post some pics of what my hair looks like now with all my braids taken out.

Enjoy!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Mar 27, 2010)

Gorgeous hair Diva Dava gorgeous gorgeous! happy one year nappiversary


----------



## countrychickd (Mar 27, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> Hey Ladies!! I haven't posted in here for a while so I thought I'd give you some updates. First I'm a little past my 1 year anniversay (March 15--yeah!!) so I took my braids out (from my braid challenge) and will straighten tonight. But I wanted to post some pics of what my hair looks like now with all my braids taken out.
> 
> Enjoy!


 

Gorgeous, gorgeous hair lady! Love the volume!


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi all! So excited I can join in this thread now
I BC'ed 2 days ago at 15 months 3 weeks 2 days













Then I did a twistout puff the next day


----------



## countrychickd (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Hi all! So excited I can join in this thread now
> I BC'ed 2 days ago at 15 months 3 weeks 2 days
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats lady! Your hair is gorgeous! How are you liking your BC so far?


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 28, 2010)

countrychickd said:


> Congrats lady! Your hair is gorgeous! How are you liking your BC so far?



I'm loving it! I haven't really settled on a regimen yet. I'll figure it out as I go along


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 28, 2010)

I transitioned for 4 1/2 months.  I use Lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol as leave in and use Eco styler olive oil gel for max curl def. I co wash daily for now.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Mar 30, 2010)

BC March 16th


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't checked in here for a while now but the progress of you ladies is simply amazing!!! I need to take pics because im happy with my progress but dealing with this scab hair is a little frustrating but i don't want to trim until the summer...i'll make sure to keep checking in and get those pic updates asap!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 5, 2010)

Glad to see all the new BC'rs.  I can't believe it has been almost a year.  My hair is doing well and has grown a lot.  I just updated my Fotki last night with some new pics.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

I recently BC'ed on April 30th, 2010 ladies so here are my pics:


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> I'm loving it! I haven't really settled on a regimen yet. I'll figure it out as I go along


 
I really love your hair Foxglove. Thick and luscious.


----------



## Anew (May 5, 2010)

BC on April 18, 2010


----------



## lamaria211 (May 5, 2010)

last relaxer 12/3/09
big chop april 2010


----------



## GreenD (May 5, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the new choppers!!! I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## countrychickd (May 5, 2010)

Congrats new BCers! Gorgeous hair ladies.  I can't wait to see updates either.


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 5, 2010)

Just an update photo. 
I dunno why fotki uploads certain photo so small.


----------



## countrychickd (May 6, 2010)

^^Your hair has grown so much! Gorgeous! We started at the same point, and I believe our hair is the same length right now as well. Gorgeous! Keep it up lady.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 1, 2010)

My length comparison shots. I will be at my 1 YR mark June 20th.. however I will have a sew in or cornrows..

*
June 2009 (BC)*





*Dec 21 2009 (starting pic for TWA grow out challenge)*






*April 28 2010*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow Ladies you have had some great growth for the past year. 

 I'm excited my 1 Year Anni is coming up on July 1st.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, ladies!!  



Just bumping this thread of all my sisters to see where we all are in our regi's, growth, etc.  Just basically how we are all doing with our hair.... 

Holla!!!

My hair is growing, but I can't tell until I actually see it in pics, so I will try and update with some pics later...can't remember the last time I pulled out the camera...


----------

